# knitting tea party 26 december '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 26 December 15

Today is the 20th  six oclock in the morning  I have been awake for a couple of hours. See  I should not go to bed early  this is what happens. I was in bed by midnight  woke up around 4/4:30AM  laid in bed for a while and decided I would feel better if I just got up.

So I fixed myself a peanut butter/cream cheese sandwich  poured a fresh orange juice and here I am. The sandwich was great  I am thinking maybe I need a second one  will wait a bit and see. Goodness it is dark outside  and cold  in the 20s.

Today  which is Sunday  my great grandson is to be dedicated. They live in Kalamazoo, Michigan. So heather, Dan and family arrived last evening to spend the night at Phylliss so they didnt have so far to go this morning. Its a couple of our drive from here. Dont know if Phyllis is going with them  I am not.

They brought Sadie with them - chow/lab mix  who has not been still more than five minutes since she arrived. They brought her crate and blanket but she has paced  wanted outside  and just generally made herself a nuisance since she arrived. She will go home tonight when the folks get back  around seven they thought.

Have no idea what is wrong with Sadie this time  usually she settles down  crawls into her crate and stays there most of the time. Of course Hickory was here then. This time she is along except for Tip Kitty  who, by the way is not impressed with Sadie. Lol

So  checking my email  I dont get much on Sundays  I ran across a couple of recipes I thought you might enjoy. After all the special cooking and baking for the holidays I think I am going to concentrate on some ordinary food this time.

This next recipe is called a breakfast bake  I think it would make a great Sunday evening meal when you dont want to spend a lot of time in the kitchen..

Spinach, Feta, and Artichoke Breakfast Bake

Spinach, Feta, and Artichoke Breakfast Bake
Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 8  Size: 1/8th slice  Points +: 3  Smart Points: 4
Calories: 128  Fat: 7 g  Saturated Fat: 3 g  Protein: 11 g  Carb: 4 g  Fiber: 1 g
Sugar: 1 g  Sodium: 439 mg  Cholesterol: 196 mg

Ingredients:

1 (10-ounce) package frozen chopped spinach, thawed, all excess liquid squeezed out
1/2 cup scallions, finely chopped
3/4 cup chopped artichokes (from canned), drained and patted dry
1/3 cup diced red pepper
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tablespoon fresh dill, chopped
8 large eggs
4 large egg whites
1/4 cup fat free milk
2 tablespoons grated parmesan cheese
1 1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon ground pepper
1/2 cup crumbled feta cheese

Directions:

1. Preheat the oven to 375°F. Spray a 9 x 13 baking dish with oil.

2. Spray a casserole dish with nonstick spray. In a small bowl combine spinach, scallions, artichoke, red pepper, garlic and dill. Pour into the casserole dish spreading evenly.

3. In another bowl, whisk together the eggs, egg whites, milk, parmesan, salt and pepper. Mix in feta cheese and pour over vegetables.

4. Bake until a knife inserted near the center comes out clean, 32 to 35 minutes. Let stand 8 to 10 minutes before cutting into 8 pieces.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2015/12/spinach-artichoke-and-feta-breakfast.html#more

Ham and Cheese Biscuit Pull Apart Casserole

adapted from Hot Coupon World

Ingredients

1 (16.3 oz) Pillsbury Grands Flaky Layers Biscuits
1 egg
2 tablespoons skim milk
1 cup diced ham
1 cup cheese of choice (I used 1/2 cup fat free cheddar and 1/2 cup 2% mozzarella)
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
fresh ground pepper (to taste)

Directions

1. Heat oven to 350 degrees.

2. Spray an 11 x 7 glass baking dish with cooking spray.

3. In a large bowl, whisk egg and milk together.

4. Open biscuits and cut each biscuit into quarters.

5. Gently stir biscuit pieces into egg mixture until evenly coated.

6.Fold in ham, cheese, garlic powder and pepper.

7. Dump biscuit mixture into prepared dish, and spread out in an even layer.

8. Bake at 350 for approx. 25 minutes or until golden brown.

9. Divided into 6 servings, and based on the ingredients it comes to 6 Points Plus (Weight Watchers) per serving.

http://makinitmobetta.com/ham-and-cheese-biscuit-pull-aparts/

The first time I ever tasted the following recipe Phyllis had brought a huge crock pot full for the family and Heidi invited me over. I fell in love with it. It is so good.

White Chicken Chili

Ingredients

1 rotisserie chicken, skinned and meat removed and chopped
1 Tbsp dried minced onion flakes
3 cups chicken broth
2 cans cannellini beans, drained
1 can green chiles
1 tsp minced garlic
1 tsp cumin
3/4 tsp dried oregano
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper

Directions

1. In a Dutch oven, combine all ingredients and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 15-20 minutes.

2. Top with Monterey Jack cheese, salsa, and sour cream.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2012/11/white-chicken-chili.html

Queso Soup

adapted from Angie's Big Love of Food

Ingredients

1 lb hot sausage or hamburger or ground turkey
2 Tbsp dried minced onion flakes
2 cloves of garlic, minced
2 tsp chili powder
1 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp coriander
1/4 tsp cayenne (or to taste)
4 cup low-sodium chicken broth
1 can black beans, rinsed and drained
2 cans Rotel, undrained
8 oz Velveeta cheese, cubed
4 Tbsp butter
4 Tbsp flour
2 cups milk (I used 1%)
salt
pepper

Directions

1. In a dutch oven, brown meat.

2. Add onion flakes, garlic, chili powder, cumin, coriander and cayenne. Stir.

3. Add chicken broth, Rotel and black beans.

4. Bring to a boil and let simmer for 10 minutes. Add Velveeta cheese and stir continuously until melted. Reduce heat to low and simmer.

5. In a medium saucepan, melt butter over medium heat.

6. Stir in flour and cook for about one minute. Whisk in milk and season with salt and pepper. Continue stirring until sauce thickens.

7. Whisk milk sauce into soup mix until well blended. Season with salt and pepper.

8. Allow to simmer 30 minutes.

9. Garnish with sour cream, cheese and tortilla chips.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2012/07/queso-soup.html

Creamy Tomato Soup

adapted from Smithfield

Ingredients

2 (14oz) cans chicken broth
1 (14oz) can tomato puree
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp red pepper flakes
1/4 tsp oregano
1 tsp basil
4 oz reduced fat cream cheese
1/4 cup low-fat milk

Directions

1. In a large sauce pan bring chicken broth and spices to a boil.

2. Simmer, uncovered, for 5 minutes.

3. In a medium bowl, whisk 1/3 cup of the hot broth into the cream cheese, whisking until smooth.

4. Return all to saucepan and add tomato puree and milk.

5. Simmer 10 to 15 minutes, or until heated through.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2011/04/creamy-tomato-soup.html

Lemon Cornmeal Pancakes with Strawberry Sauce by JENNA

If youre a fan of thick, hearty pancakes youll love these! Wrapped leftover pancakes in tin foil and stick them in the fridge.and voila! A gourmet breakfast ready in thirty seconds the next morning. You could also try freezing them between pieces of wax paper and reheating in the toaster oven. Try spreading them with peanut butter and strawberry sauce..it will blow your mind.

serves 4

Ingredients:

for pancakes:

3 eggs
1 cup buttermilk
1 cup cornmeal
1/2 cup flour
zest of 1 lemon
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking soda
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
2 tbsp sugar
2 tbsp cooking oil
butter to grease skillet

for strawberry sauce:

1 cup fresh or frozen strawberries
1 tbsp sugar
seeds from 1 vanilla bean (or 1 tsp vanilla extract)

Directions:

1. Combine the strawberries, sugar and vanilla in a small saucepot over low heat. 
2. Cook the strawberry mixture for about 20 minutes, until its juicy and jam-like. At this point, most of the strawberries will have broken down. 
3. Remove from heat and set aside while you make the pancakes.

Pancakes:

1. Beat the eggs in a large bowl.

2. Add the buttermilk and oil and beat until well blended.

3. In another bowl, combine the flour, sugar, cornmeal, lemon zest, baking powder, baking soda and salt.

4. Whisk together well then add dry ingredients to wet ingredients and mix only until just combined.

5. Melt butter on a hot skillet then cook pancakes for about 30 seconds each side. Be carefulthey brown quickly!

6. Top pancakes with strawberry sauce and serve.

http://www.eatliverun.com/lemon-cornmeal-pancakes-with-strawberry-sauce/

This next recipe I would be tempted to bake  after it was all made and in the baking dish I would bake it until it was brown on top  you might need to add a little milk to the cheese mixture so it didnt dry out.

Mega Mac and Cheese

Ingredients:

3 cups frozen cauliflower florets
4 1/2 oz. (about 1 1/4 cups) uncooked high-fiber elbow macaroni
2 tbsp. light sour cream
2 slices 2% American cheese
4 wedges The Laughing Cow Light Creamy Swiss cheese
Optional seasonings: salt and black pepper

Directions:

1. Place cauliflower in a large microwave-safe bowl; cover and microwave for 3 minutes. Uncover and stir. Re-cover and microwave for 2 - 3 minutes, until hot. Drain excess liquid.

2. Roughly chop cauliflower, return to the bowl, and cover to keep warm.

3. In a medium-large pot, cook pasta per package instructions, about 7 minutes. Drain pasta and stir into cauliflower. Cover to keep warm.

4. In a medium microwave-safe bowl, mix sour cream, cheese slices, and cheese wedges, breaking slices and wedges into pieces. Microwave for 20 seconds. Stir well. Microwave for another 20 seconds, or until cheeses have melted. Stir well.

5. Add cheese mixture to the large bowl and thoroughly stir. Enjoy!

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

1/4th of recipe (1 heaping cup): 198 calories, 4.5g fat, 390mg sodium, 30g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 5.5g sugars, 10g protein -- PointsPlus® value 5*

HG Alternative! If made with fat-free sour cream and fat-free American cheese, each serving will have 182 calories, 2.5g fat, 387mg sodium, 30g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 5.5g sugars, and 10g protein (PointsPlus® value 4*).

http://www.hungry-girl.com/recipes/mega-mac-cheese

I keep looking for some recipes of non-holiday type foods. But everyone is in the holiday spirit and most of the recipes are holiday desserts and holiday meals. So to get some real food I thought I would scroll through my document files and see what I could find.

In the beginning I just put the recipe in my document file by the recipe name  but soon discovered I couldnt remember the name so the recipe was lost forever. So I decided each recipe I put in my document file the name would be preceded by the word recipe. That way they would all be in the same place in alpha order.

To find recipes for this week I thought I would try and find some of the lost recipes  I would rename them with recipe coming first  delete the old file and use them for my opening. And this is what I found.

Merritt's Butternut Squash Gratin

Recipe by: Merrittorious

Servings Per Recipe: 12

Ingredients

3 tablespoons butter 
1 yellow onion, diced 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 (2 1/2 pound) butternut squash - peeled, seeded, and cut into 3/4-inch chunks 
1 teaspoon brown sugar 
1 cup chicken broth
8 ounces shredded Gruyere cheese 
8 ounces shredded extra-sharp Cheddar cheese 
1 cup dry bread crumbs 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease a 9x13 inch baking dish.

2. Melt the butter in a large skillet over medium heat.

3. Stir in the onions and garlic; cook until the onions soften and turn golden brown, about 10 minutes.

4. Add the butternut squash and brown sugar.

5. Continue cooking and stirring until the butternut squash begins to brown on the edges, but is still somewhat firm in the center, about 10 minutes more.

6. Scrape the squash into the prepared baking dish, and pour in the chicken broth. Wrap tightly with aluminum foil.

7. Bake in the preheated oven until the liquid has been absorbed and the squash is tender, 45 to 50 minutes.

8. Toss together the Gruyere cheese, Cheddar cheese, bread crumbs, thyme, and rosemary in a bowl until evenly combined.

8. Remove the foil from the baking dish, and sprinkle the squash evenly with the cheese mixture.

9. Sprinkle the Parmesan cheese on top.

10. Return to the oven, and bake uncovered for 15 minutes more until the topping is lightly crunchy and brown.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/165112/merritts-butternut-squash-gratin

Yemenite Chicken Soup

AUTHOR: JOAN NATHAN 
6-8 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

CHICKEN, 3-4 LBS., CUT INTO 8 PIECES 
2 LARGE ONIONS
8 GARLIC CLOVES, PEELED
1 LARGE TOMATO, QUARTERED BUT NOT CUT ALL THE WAY THROUGH
2 STALKS CELERY
3 CARROTS, PEELED AND CUT INTO 1⁄4-INCH ROUNDS
3 POTATOES, PEELED AND CUT INTO 1⁄2-INCH CUBES
1⁄4 BUNCH PARSLEY, FINELY CHOPPED
1⁄4 BUNCH DILL, FINELY CHOPPED
1⁄4 BUNCH CILANTRO, FINELY CHOPPED
2 TABLESPOONS SALT, OR TO TASTE
2 TABLESPOONS HAWAYIJ (SEE INSTRUCTIONS TO MAKE YOUR OWN)
2 TABLESPOONS Z'HUG (SEE INSTRUCTIONS TO MAKE YOUR OWN)
1⁄3 CUP HILBE (SEE INSTRUCTIONS TO MAKE YOUR OWN)

PREPARATION

1. AT LEAST 2 HOURS BEFORE YOU BEGIN COOKING THE SOUP, START SOAKING THE FENUGREEK POWDER TO MAKE THE HILBE (SEE STEP 6).

2. THEN START MAKING THE SOUP: PUT CHICKEN IN A LARGE POT AND COVER WITH WATER BY THREE INCHES. BRING TO A BOIL, SKIMMING OFF SCUM, AND LET IT BOIL FOR 30 MINUTES.

3. WHILE SOUP IS BOILING, MAKE THE HAWAYIJ: POUND PEPPERCORNS, CARAWAY SEEDS, CUMIN SEEDS, CORIANDER SEEDS, CARDAMOM SEEDS, TURMERIC, AND (OPTIONAL) SAFFRON USING A MORTAR AND PESTLE, OR USE A SMALL FOOD PROCESSOR.

4. AFTER SOUP HAS BEEN BOILING FOR 30 MINUTES, ADD ONIONS, GARLIC, TOMATO, CELERY, SALT, AND HAWAYIJ. SIMMER FOR ANOTHER HOUR, UNTIL CHICKEN IS TENDER.

5. WHILE SOUP IS SIMMERING, MAKE THE Z'HUG: PUT

PEPPERS, GARLIC, CILANTRO, PARSLEY, CUMIN, CARDAMOM, AND SALT IN A FOOD PROCESSOR. BEGIN PROCESSING AND GRADUALLY ADD 1⁄4 CUP OLIVE OIL, THEN PUREE. ADJUST FOR SEASONINGS, ADDING PEPPER SEEDS IF YOU WANT MORE HEAT. REMOVE CONTENTS TO A GLASS CONTAINER AND COVER WITH OLIVE OIL. (THIS WILL KEEP FOR MONTHS IN A REFRIGERATOR IN AN AIRTIGHT JAR.)

6. NOW, MAKE THE HILBE: THE PRE-SOAKED FENUGREEK SEED MIXTURE SHOULD BE GELATINOUS TO START. ADD Z'HUG, LEMON JUICE, AND SALT, THEN BEAT UNTIL SMOOTH USING AN ELECTRIC HAND MIXER OR WHISK. ADJUST SEASONINGS. IT SHOULD BE VERY SPICY.

7. AFTER THE SOUP HAS BEEN SIMMERING FOR AN HOUR, ADD CARROTS, POTATOES, AND ALL BUT TWO TABLE- SPOONS OF THE PARSLEY, DILL, AND CILANTRO. COOK UNTIL VEGETABLES ARE COOKED THROUGH.

8. STIR IN Z'HUG AND HILBE, AND SERVE AS IS, OR OVER RICE. SPRINKLE REMAINING HERBS ON TOP.

HTTP://WWW.JOYOFKOSHER.COM/RECIPES/YEMENITE-CHICKEN-SOUP/

Roasted Green Beans and Mushrooms

serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

1 lb fresh green beans, trimmed
8 oz sliced fresh mushrooms
1 Tbsp olive oil
1 Tbsp balsamic vinegar
1/2 tsp garlic salt
1/4 tsp pepper

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees.

2. Toss together all ingredients and spread out on a 15x10-inch baking pan.

3. Bake for 20 to 30 minutes.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2015/09/roasted-green-beans-and-mushrooms.html

EASY ORANGE SPICE TURKISH DELIGHT

These candies look pretty in festive holiday tins. Generously dust the insides of the tins with extra powdered sugar and cornstarch mixture before placing the squares inside. This will keep them from getting sticky.

Yields 30+ pieces

Equipment

4 qt. microwave safe glass bowl - such as Pyrex
Whisk
8x8 pan or standard loaf pan
Two pot holders
Knife or scissors

Ingredients

Make the candy

2 1/2 cups of cold water
3/4 cup cornstarch, plus 1/2 cup for dusting candy squares
3 cups sugar
1/4 cup light corn syrup
1 tbsp. pure orange extract
2 drops orange gel food color
Cooking spray, or cooking oil (light taste, like canola) for greasing pan
1/2 cup powdered sugar
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves

Directions

1. Pour the water into a 4-quart glass bowl.

2. Whisk in the 3/4 cup cornstarch 1/4 cup at a time until dissolved.

3. Microwave mixture for 2 minutes; whisk smooth.

4. Return to microwave and heat for 2-3 more minutes or until the mixture starts to turn opaque.

5. Whisk again - mixture should have the appearance of white paste.

6. Add sugar and corn syrup.

7. Heat for 5 minutes in microwave.

8. Remove bowl with pot holders and whisk smooth.

9. Heat for 5 more minutes; remove and whisk smooth again.

10. At this point the mixture will be thick and translucent.

11. Heat for an additional 5 minutes and whisk in orange extract and food coloring.

12. Whisk until mixture is smooth and color is evenly distributed.

13. Heat 3 more minutes in microwave.

14. You'll know when the mixture is done when you try to whisk the mixture and a large portion of the candy batter holds in the balloon of your whisk. Mixture will be very thick.

15. You can check consistency by letting a small bit candy batter sit for a few minutes in a condiment cup. When cooled a little, you should be able to pick it up and roll it into a ball without it being tacky. If your batter has not reached consistency, heat at 1 minute intervals until consistency is achieved.

16. Grease the 8x8 or loaf pan with cooking spray or oil and pour in candy batter.

17. Spray/grease the back of a spoon -the batter doesn't spread well, so just do the best you can to spread it evenly with the back of greased spoon.

18. Let candy set up at room temperature until firm enough to handle. This may take several hours.

19 Cut candy with a sharp knife or scissors into even squares. You can do this in the pan or turn the block of candy out on a cutting board dusted with cornstarch.

20. In a bowl, combine the remaining 1/2 cup cornstarch, 1/2 cup powdered sugar and ground cloves.

21. Dust squares in mixture. Serve with cocktail picks, or in individual paper cups.

Gift these in festive holiday tins with tightly fitting lids. Generously dust the tins with extra powdered sugar and cornstarch mixture before placing the candies inside. Store in the refrigerator.

http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2015/12/gift-this-easy-orange-spice-turkish.html#more

SACHLAV OATMEAL

Sachlav is a popular Middle Eastern/Israeli hot drink that is thick and flavored with rose water or orange blossom and cinnamon. It is typically served with toppings of nuts and raising and coconut as desired.

1 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

1/2 CUP QUICK OATS
1 TABLESPOON SUGAR
DASH OF SALT
1 CUP BOILING WATER OR MILK
1 TEASPOON VANILLA EXTRACT (OPTIONAL)
1 TEASPOON ROSE WATER
1 TABLESPOON PISTACHIOS OR FAVORITE NUT CHOPPED
1 TABLESPOON TOASTED COCONUT
1 TABLESPOON RAISINS
1/2 TEASPOON GROUND CINNAMON

PREPARATION

1. PLACE OATS IN A BOWL AND ADD SUGAR AND SALT. MIX WELL.

2. POUR BOILING WATER OVER OATS AND ADD VANILLA EXTRA IF USING AND ROSE WATER. STIR WELL AND TOP WITH NUTS, RAISINS, AND COCONUT AND SPRINKLE WITH CINNAMON.

3. SERVE HOT.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/sachlav-oatmeal

Turkey Chili Smothered Sweet Potatoes

Total Cost: $8.15
Cost Per Serving: $2.03
Serves: 4
Ingredients

CHILI

1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
1/2 lb. ground turkey $2.30
1 yellow onion $0.31
2 cloves garlic $0.16
8oz. can tomato sauce $0.47
1 Tbsp tomato paste $0.06
15oz. can kidney or black beans $1.15
1 Tbsp chili powder $0.30
½ tsp oregano $0.05
½ tsp cumin $0.05
½ cup water $0.00
Salt to taste $0.05

POTATOES AND TOPPINGS

4 small sweet potatoes (1/2 to ¾ lb. each) $2.42
½ cup shredded cheddar cheese $0.42
Cilantro or green onions for garnish $0.25

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 400ºF. Line a baking sheet with parchment or foil for easy cleanup. Wash the sweet potatoes well and then prick the skins several times with a fork. Place the sweet potatoes on the prepared baking sheet and bake for 60 minutes, or until soft and oozing from the fork holes.

2. While the sweet potatoes are baking, prepare the small batch of chili. Begin by adding the ground turkey and olive oil to a large pot and sautéing the turkey over medium heat until cooked through (about 5 minutes).

3. While the turkey is browning, dice the onion and mince the garlic. Add the onion and garlic to the browned turkey and continue to sauté until the onions are soft and transparent (3-5 minutes).

4. Drain the beans and add them to the pot along with the tomato sauce, tomato paste, chili powder, oregano, cumin, and water. Stir to combine. Allow the chili to come up to a simmer, then reduce the heat and let simmer for 15 minutes. Taste and add salt if needed.

5. Once the sweet potatoes are finished baking, carefully slice each one open lengthwise and slightly mash the insides. Scoop about ¾ cup chili over each potato, then top with 2 Tbsp shredded cheddar. Return the potatoes to the oven for a few minutes to melt the cheese. Add cilantro or sliced green onions to the top just before serving.

www.budgetbytes.com

VEGAN "CHICKEN PARMESAN"
AUTHOR: NATASHA ROSENSTOCK NADEL

8 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

2 BLOCKS EXTRA FIRM SPROUTED TOFU, OR EXTRA FIRM TOFU, DRAINED AND, IF DESIRED, PRESSED
OLIVE OIL SPRAY
¼ CUP WHOLE WHEAT OR GLUTEN-FREE PANKO BREAD CRUMBS
½ TEASPOON DRIED ITALIAN SEASONING
¼ TEASPOON SEA SALT
1 TABLESPOON NUTRITIONAL YEAST
2 CUPS PASTA SAUCE

PREPARATION

1. HEAT OVEN TO 400°F. CUT TOFU INTO ¼-½ INCH THICK STEAKS BY CUTTING PARALLEL TO THE CUTTING BOARD, THROUGH THE WHOLE BLOCK. EACH BLOCK OF TOFU WILL MAKE APPROXIMATELY 5 STEAKS.

2. PLACE PARCHMENT PAPER ON TWO LARGE COOKIE SHEETS (1 BLOCK OF TOFU PER SHEET) AND SPRAY WITH OLIVE OIL OR OTHER NON-STICK SPRAY.

3. MIX BREADCRUMBS, ITALIAN SEASONING, SALT AND NUTRITIONAL YEAST TOGETHER IN A SMALL BOWL. PLACE THE TOFU 1 INCH APART ON THE COOKIE SHEETS. SPRAY TOP WITH OLIVE

OIL. SPRINKLE APPROXIMATELY ½ TEASPOON OF THE BREADCRUMB MIX ON THE TOP OF EACH STEAK. PLACE COOKIE SHEETS IN OVEN UNTIL TOPS ARE BROWNED, APPROXIMATELY 15-20 MINUTES.

4. AFTER THE TOPS ARE BROWNED, TAKE THE TRAYS OUT OF THE OVEN AND FLIP THE TOFU STEAKS OVER. SPRAY WITH OLIVE OIL AGAIN. SPRINKLE ANOTHER ½ TEASPOON OF THE BREADCRUMB MIX ON EACH PIECE OF TOFU. SPRAY WITH OLIVE OIL AGAIN. PLACE BACK IN THE OVEN ANOTHER 15-20 MINUTES OR UNTIL BROWNED. YOU WANT THE PIECES TO GET A LITTLE HARD. THATS WHEN THEY TAKE ON THE CHICKEN CONSISTENCY.

5. REMOVE FROM OVEN AND TOP EACH PIECE WITH 1 TABLESPOON (OR MORE!) PASTA SAUCE. SERVE WITH SWEET POTATO FRIES.

HTTP://WWW.JOYOFKOSHER.COM/RECIPES/VEGAN-CHICKEN-PARMESAN

Vegetarian Kale Soup

Recipe by: Donna B: "This wonderful soup will warm your insides, delight your taste buds, and fill your stomach on a cold winter's night. It is full of dark green kale, potatoes, and cannellini beans."

Servings Per Recipe: 8

Ingredients

2 tablespoons chopped garlic 
1 bunch kale, stems removed and leaves chopped 
8 cups water 
6 cubes vegetable bouillon (such as Knorr) 
1 (15 ounce) can diced tomatoes 
6 white potatoes, peeled and cubed 
2 (15 ounce) cans cannellini beans (drained if desired) 
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning 
2 tablespoons dried parsley 
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

1) Heat the olive oil in a large soup pot; cook the onion and garlic until soft.

2) Stir in the kale and cook until wilted, about 2 minutes.

3) Stir in the water, vegetable bouillon, tomatoes, potatoes, beans, Italian seasoning, and parsley. Simmer soup on medium heat for 25 minutes, or until potatoes are cooked through. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (8 total) - Calories: 277 kcal; 14% - Fat: 4.5 g; 7% - Carbs: 50.9g; 16% - Protein: 9.6 g; 19% - Cholesterol: 0 mg; 0% - Sodium: 372 mg; 15%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/132785/vegetarian-kale-soup

Veggie Loaded Spaghetti Amore

1/2 of recipe (about 1 2/3 cups): 312 calories, 3.5g fat, 460mg sodium, 60.5g carbs, 8g fiber, 12.5g sugars, 13.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 8*

Ingredients:

4 oz. uncooked high-fiber spaghetti
1/2 cup creamy tomato soup with 4g fat or less per serving (like Amy's Chunky Tomato Bisque)
1/4 cup fat-free sour cream
2 tbsp. chopped fresh basil
1/8 tsp. Italian seasoning
1 cup chopped portabella mushrooms
1 cup chopped zucchini
1/3 cup frozen peas, thawed
1/3 cup jarred roasted red peppers, drained and chopped
1 tbsp. reduced-fat Parmesan-style grated topping

Directions:

In a medium-large pot, cook pasta per package instructions, about 8 minutes. Drain and cover to keep warm.

Meanwhile, in a medium bowl, mix tomato soup with sour cream until uniform. Stir in basil and Italian seasoning.

Bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Add mushrooms and zucchini. Cook and stir until softened, about 5 minutes.

Reduce heat to low. Add peas, chopped roasted red peppers, and soup mixture. Cook and stir until hot and well mixed, about 2 minutes.

Add cooked pasta, and stir to coat. Continue to cook until pasta is hot, 1 - 2 minutes.

Serve sprinkled with Parm-style topping. Enjoy!

MAKES 2 SERVINGS

www.hungrygirl.com

Taco-rific Spaghetti Squash Bake

1/6th of recipe (about 1 1/2 cups): 230 calories, 8.5g fat, 630mg sodium, 22.5g carbs, 3.5g fiber, 8.5g sugars, 18.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 6*

This recipe features spaghetti squash, not actual spaghetti noodles.

Ingredients:

1 spaghetti squash (about 4.5 lbs.)
3/4 cup chopped bell pepper
1/2 cup chopped onion
12 oz. raw lean ground turkey
4 1/2 tsp. taco seasoning mix
1/2 cup frozen sweet corn kernels, thawed
1 cup shredded reduced-fat Mexican-blend cheese
1 cup chunky salsa
1/4 cup fat-free sour cream

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Microwave squash for 3 - 4 minutes, until soft enough to cut. Halve lengthwise; scoop out and discard seeds. Fill a large baking pan with 1/2 inch water and place squash halves in the pan, cut sides down. Bake until tender, about 40 minutes.

Meanwhile, bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Cook and stir bell pepper and onion until slightly softened and lightly browned, 6 - 8 minutes. Transfer cooked veggies to an extra-large bowl. Remove skillet from heat, re-spray, and return to medium-high heat. Add turkey and sprinkle with 1 1/2 tsp. taco seasoning. Cook and crumble for 4 - 6 minutes, until fully cooked. Transfer turkey to the extra-large bowl. Add corn and 1/2 cup cheese, and thoroughly stir.

Remove the pan with the baked squash from the oven, and reduce temperature to 350 degrees. Spray a 9" X 13" baking pan with nonstick spray.

Use a fork to scrape out squash strands. Place in a strainer to drain excess moisture. Blot dry, if needed. Transfer to the extra-large bowl, and sprinkle with 2 1/2 tsp. taco seasoning. Thoroughly stir contents of the bowl.

In a medium bowl, combine salsa, sour cream, and remaining 1/2 tsp. taco seasoning. Mix well. Add mixture to the extra-large bowl, and thoroughly stir.

Transfer mixture to baking pan, and smooth out the top. Sprinkle with remaining 1/2 cup cheese.

Bake until hot and bubbly, about 20 minutes. Enjoy!

MAKES 6 SERVINGS

www.hungrygirl.com

Hungry Spaghetti Tacos

PER SERVING (1/6th of recipe, 2 tacos): 310 calories, 7.5g fat, 728mg sodium, 41.5g carbs, 6.5g fiber, 4.5g sugars, 22g protein -- PointsPlus® value 8*

Ingredients

4 oz. uncooked whole-wheat spaghetti
2 cups frozen ground-beef-style soy crumbles (like the kind by Boca or Morningstar Farms)
2 cups canned crushed tomatoes
1/2 tbsp. taco seasoning mix
12 corn taco shells (flat-bottomed shells, if available)
1 1/2 cups shredded fat-free cheddar cheese
2/3 cup chopped onion
1 cup shredded lettuce

Directions

Break pasta in half and prepare per package instructions.

Bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat on the stove. Add soy crumbles, crushed tomatoes, and taco seasoning, and mix well. Cook and stir until hot, 2 - 4 minutes.

Drain pasta and add to the skillet. Mix well. Evenly distribute pasta mixture among the taco shells, about 1/3 cup per shell. Evenly top each taco with cheese, onion, and lettuce. Tada!

MAKES 6 SERVINGS

www.hungrygirl.com

HG's Spaghetti Swap & Meatballs for Two

Ingredients:

Spaghetti

1 spaghetti squash (about 4.5 lbs.)

Meatballs

6 oz. raw extra-lean ground beef
2 tbsp. fat-free liquid egg substitute (like Egg Beaters Original)
1 tsp. dried parsley
1/2 tsp. chopped garlic
1/8 tsp. each salt and black pepper

Sauce

1/2 cup finely diced onion 
1/2 cup finely diced carrot 
1 tsp. chopped garlic
1 1/2 cups canned crushed tomatoes
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil
2 tbsp. tomato paste
1 tsp. Italian seasoning
1/4 tsp. red pepper flakes, or more to taste
1/4 tsp. ground cumin
4 tsp. reduced-fat Parmesan-style grated topping

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Microwave whole squash for 3 - 4 minutes, until soft enough to cut.

Once cool enough to handle, cut squash in half lengthwise. Scoop out and discard seeds. To a very large baking pan (or 2 medium pans), add 1/2 inch water. Add squash halves, cut sides down. Bake in the oven until the insides are tender, about 40 minutes.

Meanwhile, spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray and set aside. Combine all meatball ingredients in a large bowl. Mix thoroughly with your hands. Evenly form into 6 meatballs and place on the baking sheet, evenly spaced. Bake in the oven until just cooked through, about 10 minutes. (Meatballs can bake simultaneously with squash.) Set aside.

Once squash is cool enough to handle, use a fork to scrape out 4 cups of the strands and transfer to a strainer to remove excess moisture. (Reserve remaining squash for another time.) Transfer to a large bowl, cover to keep warm, and set aside.

Bring a medium pot sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat on the stove. Add onion and carrot; stirring occasionally, cook until slightly softened, 6 - 8 minutes. Add garlic and cook until fragrant, 1 - 2 minutes. Add all remaining sauce ingredients except Parm-style topping; stir to combine. Add meatballs and bring sauce to a low boil. Reduce heat to low. Gently stirring occasionally, simmer until veggies have completely softened and meatballs are hot, about 8 minutes.

To serve, evenly distribute strained squash strands between 2 large plates or bowls. Top each with 3 meatballs, half of the sauce (about 3/4 cup), and 2 tsp. Parm-style topping. Enjoy!!!

MAKES 2 SERVINGS

Serving Size: 2 cups squash with about 3/4 cup sauce and 3 meatballs (1/2 of recipe) - Calories: 327 - Fat: 6g - Sodium: 775mg - Carbs: 45g - Fiber: 9g - Sugars: 19g - Protein: 26g

PointsPlus® value 8*

HG Alternative: This recipe can also be made with 1 1/2 cups of jarred low-fat marinara sauce... But our sauce is reeeeallly good!

www.hungrygirl.com

Spaghetti Supersized with Spaghetti Squash

PER SERVING (entire recipe, about 2 1/2 cups): 255 calories, 2g fat, 45mg sodium, 55g carbs, 9.5g fiber, 6.5g sugars, 9g protein -- PointsPlus® value 7*

Prep: 5 minutes
Cook: 15 minutes

Ingrediens

1 serving (2 oz.) uncooked whole-wheat spaghetti
1 spaghetti squash, quartered and seeded

Directions

Prepare pasta per package instructions.

Meanwhile, place quartered spaghetti squash in a large microwave-safe bowl with 1/4 cup water. Cover and microwave until soft, about 8 minutes.

Once cool enough to handle, scrape spaghetti squash strands out with a fork. Toss 1 1/2 cups squash with the cooked pasta and serve with your favorite sauce!

MAKES 1 SERVING

www.hungrygirl.com

HG's Cin-sational Cincinnati Chili

Ingredients:

1 lb. raw extra-lean ground beef (4% fat or less)
2 cups chopped onion (about 1 large onion)
One 15-oz. can red kidney beans, drained and rinsed
One 14.5-oz. can crushed tomatoes
One 14.5-oz. can diced tomatoes (not drained)
One 6-oz. can tomato paste
1 tbsp. unsweetened cocoa powder
2 tsp. chili powder
2 tsp. chopped garlic
1 1/2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. ground cumin
1/4 tsp. ground allspice
1 bay leaf
4 bags House Foods Tofu Shirataki Spaghetti Shaped Noodle Substitute (or HG Alternatives)
1 1/2 cups shredded fat-free cheddar cheese

Directions:

Bring a large pot sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat on the stove. Add beef and onion. Stirring often, cook until beef is fully cooked and crumbled and onion has softened, 7 - 8 minutes.

If needed, carefully drain any excess liquid. Add all remaining ingredients except shirataki noodles and cheese to the pot. Add 1/2 cup water, mix thoroughly, and bring to a boil.

Reduce to a simmer, cover, and cook for 20 minutes, or until thickened to your desired consistency.

Meanwhile, use a strainer to rinse and drain noodles well. Pat dry. In a large microwave-safe bowl, microwave for 2 1/2 minutes. Drain excess liquid. Dry as thoroughly as possible, using paper towels. Cut noodles up a bit, using kitchen shears if you've got 'em. Set aside.

Remove chili from heat. Remove and discard bay leaf. Mix well.

If needed, microwave noodles for an extra minute, or until hot. Evenly divide noodles among 6 bowls and top with chili (about 2/3 cup noodles and 1 heaping cup chili per bowl). Top each serving with 1/4 cup shredded cheese, and dig in!

MAKES 6 SERVINGS

Serving Size: 1/6th of recipe (about 2 cups): Calories: 318 - Fat: 4.5g - Sodium: 894mg - Carbs: 35.5g - Fiber: 11g - Sugars: 11g - Protein: 34g

PointsPlus® value 7*

HG Alternative! Wanna make and enjoy just the chili, minus the noodles 'n cheese? Go for it! A serving of the chili by itself (about 1 cup) has 253 calories, 4g fat, 599mg sodium, 31.5g carbs, 9g fiber, 10.5g sugars, and 24g protein (PointsPlus® value 6*). Three cheers for THAT!

Another HG Alternative! If made with 8 oz. uncooked whole-wheat-blend spaghetti (cooked per package instructions) instead of Tofu Shirataki noodles, each serving will have 434 calories, 5.5g fat, 887mg sodium, 61g carbs, 13g fiber, 11.5g sugars, and 38g protein (PointsPlus® value 10*).

www.hungrygirl.com

Simply the Pesto

PER SERVING (1/4th of recipe, about 2 tbsp.): 68 calories, 5g fat, 228mg sodium, 3g carbs, 0.25g fiber, 0.5g sugars, 3g protein -- PointsPlus® value 2*

Ingredients:

1 cup fresh basil leaves
1/4 cup fat-free ricotta cheese
2 tbsp. reduced-fat Parmesan-style grated topping
2 tbsp. pine nuts
1 tsp. olive oil
1 tsp. chopped garlic
1/4 tsp. salt, or more to taste
1/4 tsp. black pepper, or more to taste

Directions:

Place all ingredients in a small blender or food processor, and blend/process until a smooth paste forms. If you like, add additional salt and pepper to taste. Refrigerate until ready to serve!

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

Enjoy! P.S. If you really love the stuff and plan to use it often, make a double batch -- it'll be easier to blend that way!

www.hungrygirl.com

Escarole, Kale, White Bean, and Tomato Lasagna
Martha Stewart Living (April 2012)

Recipe by Kristina Kurek

Active time: 45 minutes
Total time: 1 hour, 30 minutes

Serves 8

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon extra-virgin olive oil
1 1/4 pounds cremini mushrooms, trimmed and sliced
7 cloves garlic
Coarse salt
1 large bunch kale (1 1/2 pounds), steams and center ribs discarded, roughly chopped
1 large head escarole (1 to 1 1/2 pounds), trimmed and roughly chopped
2 cans (15 ounces each) cannellini beans, 1/4 cups bean liquid reserved and beans drained
1 1/2 teaspoons chopped fresh oregano
1 can (28 ounces) whole plum tomatoes, drained
1/2 teaspoon red-pepper flakes
6 ounces Parmesan cheese, grated (2 3/4 cups)

METHOD

1. Heat a large nonstick skillet over high heat.

3. Add 1 teaspoon oil and half the mushrooms. Sauté, stirring occasionally, until mushrooms are golden brown and tender, about 8 minutes. Remove from heat, and let cool. Repeat with 1 more teaspoon oil and the remaining mushrooms.

3. Chop 6 garlic cloves.

4. Heat 1 teaspoon oil over medium heat in a large sauté pan or skillet. Add garlic and 1/2 teaspoon salt, and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute (do not let brown).

5. Raise heat to medium-high, and add 1/2 cup water.

6. Add two-thirds of the kale; cover, and cook until wilted, about 1 minute. Add remaining kale. Cover, and cook 2 minutes.

7. Stir in escarole, and add a little more water if pan is dry. Cover, and cook until greens are wilted and tender, about 4 minutes. Remove lid, and cook, stirring frequently, until liquid evaporates.

8. Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

9. Coat bottom of a 9-by-13-inch ovenproof baking dish with 1 teaspoon oil.

10. Place beans in a food processor. Finely grate remaining garlic clove over beans. Purée 1 minute. Scrape down sides of bowl, add reserved bean liquid, and purée until smooth, about 1 minute. Add oregano , and pulse until just combined.

11. Coarsely chop tomatoes, reserving juices. Combine tomatoes and juices with red-pepper flakes and spread one-third in baking dish. Top with half the greens. Spread half the bean purée over the greens with a small offset spatula, and sprinkle with a third of the cheese. Scatter evenly with three-quarters of the mushrooms.

12. Continue layering with a third of the tomatoes, the remaining greens, and a third of the cheese. Dot top with spoonfuls of remaining bean purée, using the back of the spoon to slightly flatten mounds (it will spread as it bakes).

13. Layer with remaining cheese. Cover with foil, being careful not to let foil touch surface, and bake until bubbling around edges and hot but not bubbling in center, 30 to 35 minutes.

14. Turn on broiler. Transfer lasagna to broiler, and cook until top just turns golden brown, 1 to 2 minutes. Let cool 5 to 10 minutes before serving.

www.bittersweet.com

Winter Slaw with Kale and Cabbage

Makes: 10 to 12 servings 
Serving size: 3/4 cup each

Ingredients

4 cups shredded kale, stems removed (4 ounces) 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
4 cups shredded savoy cabbage 
1 cup shredded purple cabbage 
1 cup shredded carrots (2 medium) 
3/4 cup packed finely snipped Italian (flat-leaf) parsley 
1/3 cup mayonnaise 
3 tablespoons sour cream 
2 tablespoons sliced green onion (1) 
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar 
1 tablespoon snipped fresh tarragon or 1/4 teaspoon dried tarragon, crushed 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1/2 cup pepitas (pumpkin seeds), toasted

Directions

1. In an extra-large bowl combine the kale, salt, and olive oil.

2. Using your hands, rub the kale to help soften it and brighten its color.

3. Rinse the kale in a colander under cool running water; drain well and return to the bowl.

4. Add the savoy cabbage, purple cabbage, and carrots; toss to combine. Set slaw aside.

5. For the dressing, in a food processor or blender combine the parsley, mayonnaise, sour cream, green onion, vinegar, tarragon, sugar, and garlic. Cover and process or blend to combine.

6. Add the dressing to the vegetable mixture; toss to coat. Sprinkle pepitas over the salad.

Make-Ahead Directions:

1. Prepare the slaw as directed. Cover and chill for up to 24 hours.

Nutrition Facts (Winter Slaw with Kale and Cabbage) - cal. (kcal) 159 - fiber (g) 3 - sodium (mg) 194,

http://www.bhg.com/recipes/printRecipe.jsp?recipeId=RU213483&catref=rcbhg1

Rhubarb Bread

WW rhubarb bread. It has a lovely orange flavor, and it will turn crunchy on the outside and moist on the inside delicious!

Makes 10 servings

Ingredients

1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup whole wheat flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 cups finely chopped rhubarb
1 egg, lightly beaten
3/4 cup orange juice
2 tablespoons grated orange rind
2 tablespoons vegetable oil (I use Canola oil)
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup chopped walnuts or pecans (optional)(I use chopped pecans)

Preparation

1. Line an 8 x 4 inch loaf pan with parchment paper and set aside.

2. Whisk the dry ingredients (flour, sugar, baking soda and baking powder) together in a large bowl.

3. In a separate bowl, combine the beaten egg, orange juice, orange rind and vegetable oil; add to the flour mixture.

4. Sprinkle with rhubarb and walnuts (if using) and stir until the composition is moist, but still lumpy.

5. Scrape into prepared pan.

6. Bake in the center of a preheated 350 degrees F oven for about 1 hour (until a tester inserted into the center comes out clean).

7. Leave the bread in the pan on a rack for about 10 minutes.

8. Remove the bread from the pan and let cool.

9. Serve within 24 hours.

WW POINTS per serving: 4 - Nutritional information per serving: 189 calories, 3.6g fat, 2.3g fiber

WHOLE WHEAT BEER BREAD by Nick

YIELD - 1 loaf.

Whole Wheat Beer Bread  NOTE  I would go to the site and look at the pictures  I think they would help.

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups (6.4 oz.) all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups (6 oz.) whole wheat flour
1/4 cup sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 (12 oz.) beer, not hoppy
1/4 cup unsalted butter, melted

Helpful Equipment

Loaf pan
Kitchen scale

Very roughly adapted from a food.com recipe.

The Importance of Weight

This bread recipe is seriously one of the easiest Ive ever made. The one trick is that you do really need to weigh your flours. Because youre adding a specific amount of liquid to it, if you have too much flour then the bread will turn into a tough brick in the oven.

Frequently, when people measure flour by the cup, they over-measure the flour. I did a test one time and found that even I over measured by 1/4 of a cup. So if Im supposed to add in 3 cups, I would be off by 3/4 of a cup. Thats a lot of error in a baking recipe.

If you dont have a scale, then your best bet is to sift the flour and then carefully scoop it into the measuring cup to keep it light. You dont want to pack it down.

If you have a scale then just pop the bowl on the scale and measure out 6.4 oz. of all-purpose flour. Thats 1 1/2 cups.

Important precision.

Then reset the scale and add 6 ounces of whole wheat flour. Thats also 1 1/2 cups but whole wheat flour is lighter than all-purpose flour (I think because it has more surface area).

Whole wheat is lighter

Then you need to add some sugar, baking powder, and salt to the mix.

Theres a good amount of baking soda in this mix so its important to move somewhat quickly after you stir everything together. You dont want to let the dough sit for 15 minutes and then come back and bake it. Bad news.

High Altitude Alert: If you happen to live at high altitude, reduce the baking powder you use by about 1/2 teaspoon.

Dry stuff.

Beer Time

When your dry stuff is mixed together, pour in the beer!

You can use any beer under the sun, but I would avoid anything really hoppy. So no IPAs, please. Save those for drinkin.

Avoid the hops.

Stir this all together and youll have a thick mixture. Itll be impossible to knead this. Its a stir and bake bread.

Perfect mix.

Butter Goodness

Two important butter steps here:

1) Butter the pan well so you can remove the loaf when its done baking.

2) Melt 1/4 cup of butter and pour it over the loaf before baking. The original recipe said 1/2 cup but that seemed ridiculous to me and 1/4 cup gave me great results.

Butter the pan!

Yep. Just pour it right on top of the bread. Itll form little pools of butter that will seep into the bread as it bakes.

Butter pooools!

If you wanted to healthify this, you could use coconut oil instead of butter or just leave out the butter pour, but the fat on top gives you a beautiful crispy crust.

Bake this guy at 375 degrees F. for 55 minutes.
See what I mean?

Let the bread cool for a few minutes and then pop it out of the loaf pan.

Slice it up and serve it with your favorite jam! It would also be a great alternative to cornbread for chili!

In the time it took you to read this post, you couldve had this loaf in the oven so get with it!

http://www.macheesmo.com/2015/02/whole-wheat-beer-bread/

does anyone remember Jan  the following is her recipe that she shared with us.

Herb Beer Bread

Ingredients

3 c flour
3 TBS sugar
1-1/2 TBS baking powder
1 TBS dried parsley flakes
1 TBS dried sage
1 TBS dried rosemary
1 TBS dried thyme
1-1/2 tsp. salt

Directions

1. Combine all the ingredients in a medium bowl and gently whisk to combine.

2. Pour into a clean quart jar.

3. Apply lid and store in a cool dry place until ready to use or gift.

4. To use: preheat oven to 350.

5. Butter a 9X5 loaf pan.

6. In a medium bowl combine mix with a 12 oz warm beer and stir until just combined. A few lumps are ok.

7. Pour into pan and dot with 2 TBS butter cut into small lumps.

8. Bake 45-50 minutes until crust is golden brown.

Jan/ktp

What is Black Garlic?

The origins of black garlic can be dated back thousands of years first used in Asian cultures. It has only been in the last 10 years that a process has been patented to produce black garlic on a commercial scale, making it more widely available (and known).

Black garlic isn't fermented, but made by slowly cooking the garlic bulb at about 140°F for up to a month.
This slow heating process breaks down the garlic's sugars, changing its flavor profile and turns the cloves completely black. Essentially once the process is complete, a slow-caramelized garlic bulb is created.

What it tastes like

The flavor has very subtle hints of garlic (but with no garlic breath!) along with notes of balsamic vinegar, molasses, and tamarind. The jet black cloves are sticky and a bit chewy, so are best used finely chopped or mashed up before adding to things like salad dressings, savory sauces or dips.

Try adding just one clove at a time and do a taste test, then add more as needed. It's not like using regular baked garlic where you can add a lot before the flavor is really noticeable - a little goes a long way with black garlic.

Where to find it - Large format grocery stores and specialty food stores are your best bet for finding the black garlic. Sold pre-packaged, they are usually found in the produce section, near the fresh garlic. Be sure to check the expiration date as they are still a perishable product.
They can be stored at room temperature for up to a month, or refrigerated for up to four months.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/what-is-black-garlic/

Baked Garlic

Author: Marla Hingley

Ingredients

Whole garlic head(s)
Olive oil

Instructions

1. Use your hands to peel away the excess outer layers of skin, leaving just the cloves skin intact.

2. Use a sharp knife and slice off the top ¼-1/2" to expose all the cloves.

3. Place in a clay garlic baker, or on a square of foil. Drizzle with 2 tsp olive oil, then wrap garlic tightly up in the foil to enclose.

4. Bake at 400°F for 40-60 minutes or until cloves are golden and completely soft when pressed.

5. Break the skins a bit more and pull out cloves with fork, or squeeze them all out together once the bulb has cooled down a bit.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/baked-garlic/

Three Cheese Pasta with Black Garlic
.
Author: Marla Hingley
Serves: 6

Ingredients

1 lb GF elbow macaroni, shells or rigatoni

Sauce

⅓ cup butter or margarine
3 Tbsp gluten free flour blend
½ small onion
1 bay leaf
½ tsp dried thyme
6 peppercorns
2 cups milk
Pinch nutmeg
½-1 tsp salt
3 cups grated cheese (cheddar, white cheddar, Havarti or Gouda)
3 oz cream cheese
2 cloves black garlic, mashed

Topping

1 cup fresh GF breadcrumbs, lightly toasted
2-3 Tbsp melted butter or margarine
2 Tbsp Parmesan cheese, finely grated
Salt and pepper

Instructions

1. Boil the pasta in salted water until almost done, about 8 minutes. Drain, rinse, spread out onto a clean dish towel and set aside.

2. In a sauce pan, melt butter over med-low heat then stir in flour, onion, bay leaf, type and peppercorns. Cook for 3 minutes, stirring constantly. Pour in the milk, increase heat to medium, and whisk until mixture comes to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes, stirring constantly.

3. Strain mixture into a large bowl and add the remaining sauce ingredients (discard onion mixture in sieve). Stir until cheese is mostly melted.

4. Gently stir in the cooked pasta, until completely coated then place in a greased quart-size baking dish (or several small ones for individual portions).

5. For topping, lightly toast crumbs by spreading out onto a baking sheet, and broil for 2-5 minutes until just start to turn golden. Combine crumbs with just enough of the melted butter until are slightly moistened. Add remaining ingredients, then sprinkle over pasta. Bake at 375°F for 30 minutes.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/3-cheese-macaroni-black-garlic/

Black Garlic and Balsamic Vinaigrette

Author: Marla Hingley
Serves: 8

Ingredients

2 Tbsp GF balsamic vinegar
1 tsp maple syrup
½ Tbsp black garlic, mashed (about 3 cloves)
⅛ tsp fresh or ground ginger
Salt and pepper to taste
¼ cup olive oil

Instructions

1. Combine all ingredients, except oil into a mini food processor or bowl.

2. Slowly drizzle in the oil while processing/whisking, until thickened.

Notes: Makes about ½ cup

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/black-garlic-vinaigrette/

Balsamic and Black Garlic-Glazed Chicken
By Marla Hingley

Serves: 4

Ingredients

6-8 chicken thighs
Balsamic & Black Garlic Vinaigrette

Instructions

1. Prepare vinaigrette as directed. Pour half of mixture into a Ziploc bag and add chicken. Chill at least 30 minutes.

2. Remove excess marinade from chicken and place on hot BBQ. Start basting with reserved marinade after 15 minutes of cooking.

3. Turn chicken often and baste until fully cooked.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/balsamic-black-garlic-chicken/

Winter Squash Soup with Roasted Pumpkin Seeds Contributed by Susur Lee

SERVINGS: 10 to 12

Ingredients:

4 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 medium onion, coarsely chopped 
1 celery rib, coarsely chopped 
2 garlic cloves, coarsely chopped 
1 cup dry white wine 
1 quart chicken stock or low-sodium broth 
1 quart water 
4 pounds kabocha or butternut squashpeeled, seeded and cut into 1-inch cubes 
Salt and freshly ground white pepper 
Large pinch of freshly grated nutmeg 
Salted roasted pumpkin seeds, honey and diced cucumber, for garnish (optional)

Directions:

In a large pot, melt the butter. Add the onion, celery and garlic and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until softened, about 5 minutes. Add the white wine and simmer for 3 minutes. Add the stock and water and bring to a boil. Add the squash, cover partially and simmer over moderately low heat until tender, about 30 minutes.

Working in batches, puree the soup in a blender. Return the soup to the pot, bring to a simmer and season with salt, white pepper and nutmeg. Garnish with the pumpkin seeds, a drizzle of honey and the cucumber. & Potato Stew

Make Ahead The soup can be refrigerated for up to 2 days. Reheat before serving.

Suggested Pairing: Vouvray, with its classic apple aroma, is ideal for this velvety soup.

www.foodandwine.com/recipes/winter-squash-soup-with-roasted-pumpkin-seeds

ITALIAN PEASANT SOUP WITH CABBAGE, BEANS AND CHEESE

FEEDS 8 - Calories 303 13% - Calories from fat 99 20% - Total Fat 11gm 6% - Fiber 12gm

INGREDIENTS

2 19-ounce or 15-1/2-ounce cans cannellini beans, rinsed, divided
3 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, divided
1 medium onion, halved and sliced
4 cup shredded Savoy cabbage (1/2 medium head)
3 clove garlic, minced, plus 1 clove garlic, halved
3 14 1/2-ounce can reduced-sodium chicken broth or 5 1/4 cups vegetable broth
freshly ground pepper to taste
8 1/2-inch-thick slices day-old whole-wheat country bread
1 cup grated fontina cheese or 1/2 cup Parmesan cheese

DIRECTIONS

1. Mash 1 1/2 cups beans with a fork.

2. Heat 1 teaspoon oil over medium heat in a Dutch oven or soup pot. Add onion and cook, stirring often, until softened and lightly browned, 2 to 3 minutes. Add cabbage and minced garlic; cook, stirring often, until the cabbage has wilted, 2 to 3 minutes. Add broth, mashed beans and whole beans; bring to a simmer. Reduce heat to medium-low, partially cover and simmer until the cabbage is tender, 10 to 12 minutes. Season with pepper.

3. Shortly before the soup is ready, toast bread lightly and rub with the cut side of the garlic clove (lightly or heavily depending on taste). Divide toast among 8 soup plates. Ladle soup over the toast and sprinkle with cheese. Drizzle about 1 teaspoon oil over each serving. Serve immediately.

http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/italian-peasant-soup-cabbage-beans-cheese

And from our own Fireball Dave ---

Roast Parsnip Soup

Serves: 4

Ingredients:

1.5 lbs (680g) parsnips, peeled and cut into chunks
2 tbs (30ml) olive oil
1 potato (about 8oz/225g), peeled and cut into chunks
1 medium-sized onion, roughly chopped
1.5 Imp. pints (1.8 US pints/850ml) vegetable stock
2 tbs (30ml) double cream
freshly grated nutmeg
salt and pepper

Method:

Preheat oven to: 375degF/190degC/Regulo5

Place parsnips in a deep pan, drizzle over one tablespoon of oil and season, roast in the oven for 20-25 minutes, or until parsnips are brown all over.

Meanwhile gently saute the potato and onion in a large saucepan with the remaining oil over a medium heat for about 10 minutes. Add the stock and roasted parsnips, bring to the boil, then reduce the heat and simmer, covered, for about 35 minutes.

Puree in a blender, return to the pan, add freshly grated nutmeg and black pepper and heat through. 
Serve with a swirl of cream and some freshly snipped herbs, if you have them on your window-sill at this time of year; chives, coriander and flat leaf parsley all go well with this soup.

Notes: This soup freezes well. I make it as far as blending it to a puree, then pour it into 500g margarine boxes, these hold an individual portion and stack neatly in the freezer. It only needs thawing and warming through, either on the hob or in the microwave and seasoning with the fresh nutmeg and pepper, then finishing with a swirl of cream.

When I have a roast dinner, I sometimes schedule this for the following day as a 'plan-over', I just roast an extra pan of parsnips and potatoes. If I'm using pre-roasted vegetables, I usually make it in the microwave; 'Sweat-Off' the onion with a drizzle of oil on <HIGH> for three minutes, then add the parsnips, potatoes and stock. Microwave on <HIGH> for four minutes, then on <30% POWER> for thirty minutes (based on: 850W/Cat 'E' microwave). Then continue as above.

A good and warming soup in the depths of Winter.

Dave

FireballDave/ktp

Dandilion whom we have not heard from for quite a while shared this recipe with us back in 2013 ---

Stuffed Pepper Soup
Added by Gail Herbest [Gaillee] on Oct 17, 2010

Serves: 6

Ingredients

1 lb ground beef 
1 md bell pepper, chopped 
1 c finely diced onion 
1 can(s) 29 oz diced tomatoes 
1 can(s) 15 oz can tomato sauce 
1 can(s) 14 oz chicken broth 
1/4 tsp thyme, dried 
1/4 tsp dried sage 
2 c cooked rice

Directions

1. In large pot brown ground beef, drain off fat and add onions and peppers, cook until the onions are translucent but not letting them brown

2. Add, tomatoes (undrained) tomato sauce, broth, Thyme and sage stir. Cover and let simmer for 30-40 minutes until peppers are tender. Add tw0 cups cooked rice stir to heat. serve

3. I like grated Cheddar or Munster cheese on top of mine.

Dandelion/ktp

Skillet Poached Huevos Rancheros

Serves 4

Ingredients

1 16-ounce jar salsa (2 cups) 
1 15.5-ounce can black beans, rinsed 
4 large eggs 
kosher salt and black pepper 
2 scallions, sliced 
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
4 small flour tortillas, warmed 
1/2 cup sour cream

Directions

1. In a large skillet, combine the salsa and beans and bring to a simmer.

2. Make 4 wells in the bean mixture. Crack each egg into a small bowl and slide it gently into a well. Season with ½ teaspoon salt and ¼ teaspoon pepper.

3. Cook, covered, over medium heat, 3 to 5 minutes for slightly runny yolks.

4. Sprinkle with the scallions and cilantro. Divide among plates and serve with the tortillas and sour cream.

5. Add the eggs to the pan just before everyone sits down to the table or theyll quickly become overcooked.

http://www.realsimple.com/food-recipes/recipe-collections-favorites/quick-easy/easy-healthy-dinner-recipes/skillet-poached-huevos-rancheros

Spaghetti with Creamy Spinach and Tarragon

Ingredients

10 ounces prewashed spinach 
2 tablespoons butter 
3 scallions including green tops, chopped 
1 1/2 teaspoons dried tarragon 
5 ounces cream cheese, cut into cubes 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
1/2 teaspoon fresh-ground black pepper 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
3/4 pound spaghetti

Directions

Remove any tough stems from the spinach. In a large frying pan, melt the butter over moderately low heat. Add the scallions and tarragon and cook for 2 minutes. Add the spinach and salt and stir until wilted. Simmer until the liquid evaporates from the spinach, about 5 minutes.

In a large pot of boiling, salted water, cook the spaghetti until just done, about 12 minutes. Reserve 1 cup of the pasta water. Drain the spaghetti and toss with 3/4 cup of the reserved pasta water, the spinach mixture, the cream cheese, parsley, Parmesan, and pepper. If the sauce seems too thick, add

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/spaghetti-with-creamy-spinach-and-tarragon?xid=DAILY051412ViewRecipe

Spaghetti With Bacon Meatballs

Serves 4

Ingredients

1 small onion, very coarsely chopped
3 slices bacon, very coarsely chopped
2 cloves garlic, peeled
1/4 cup fresh flat-leaf parsley leaves
1 pound ground beef chuck
1/2 cup grated Parmesan (2 ounces), plus more, shaved, for serving
3 tablespoons bread crumbs
1 large egg
kosher salt and black pepper
12 ounces spaghetti (3/4 box)
3 cups marinara sauce

Directions

1. Heat broiler. Bring a large pot of water to a boil for the pasta. In a food processor, combine the onion, bacon, garlic, and parsley; pulse until finely chopped, 10 to 15 times. Transfer to a medium bowl, add the beef, Parmesan, bread crumbs, egg, ½ teaspoon salt, and ¼ teaspoon pepper, and mix gently to combine.

2. Form the beef mixture into 16 meatballs (about 2 tablespoons each) and place on a foil-lined broilerproof rimmed baking sheet. Broil, turning once, until cooked through, 10 to 12 minutes.

3. Cook the pasta according to the package directions.

4. Heat the marinara sauce in a large skillet over medium heat, 2 to 3 minutes; add the meatballs and toss gently to coat. Serve over the pasta and sprinkle with the shaved Parmesan.

Tip: To quickly peel a garlic clove, trim the ends and crush the clove with the side of a chefs knife blade. The peel will fall away.

Nutritional Information: Calories 817; Fat 26g; Sat Fat 9g; Cholesterol 138mg; Sodium 1,617mg; Protein 46g; Carbohydrate 96g; Sugar 19g; Fiber 5g; Iron 7mg; Calcium 333mg

http://www.realsimple.com/food-recipes/browse-all-recipes/spaghetti-bacon-meatballs

i couldnt find where I got this recipe but I thought it sounded good. Two of my favorite tastes  sweet potato and turkey.

SWEET POTATO TURKEY BURGERS

Ingredients

2 CUPS MASHED SWEET POTATOES ( ABOUT 1 POUND)
1 PKG. GROUND TURKEY ( ABOUT 1 1/4 POUNDS)
1/2 CUP FINELY DICED RED ONION
1 TEASPOON SALT 3/4 TEASPOON GROUND CUMIN
OIL FOR SAUTEING

Directions

IN SMALL PAN OVER MEDIUM HEAT, HEAT 1 TEASPOON OIL. ADD
DICED ONION; COOK AND STIR UNTIL SLIGHTLY SOFT, ABOUT 1 MINUTE; SET ASIDE.

IN LARGE BOWL, MASH TOGETHER SWEET POTATOES, TURKEY, SALT, CUMIN AND THE RESERVED ONION. FORM EIGHT 4 TO 5 OUNCE PATTIES.

IN LARGE PAN OVER MEDIUM HEAT, HEAT OIL; COOK UNTIL COOKED THROUGH, ABOUT 5 MINUTES PER SIDE.

ASSEMBLE BURGERS WITH YOUR CHOICE OF TOPPINGS.

MAKES 8 BURGERS.

Tomato Basil Soup in Seeded Bread Bowls

Makes: 5 servings

INGREDIENTS

3 tablespoons sesame seed

1 can (10.8 oz) Pillsbury® Grands!® refrigerated flaky biscuits

2 cans (19 oz each) Progresso® Vegetable Classics tomato basil soup

Nutrition Information: 1 Serving (1 Serving) Calories 310 (Calories from Fat 120), Total Fat 13g (Saturated Fat 2g, Cholesterol 0mg;

Sodium 1260mg; Total Carbohydrate 42g (Dietary Fiber 2g, Sugars 12g), Protein 7g;

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat oven to 400°F. Lightly crush five 36x12-inch sheets of foil into 5 (4-inch) balls. Flatten tops of balls slightly; place flat sides up on ungreased cookie sheet. Or, place 5 (10-oz) custard cups upside down on cookie sheet; spray outsides of cups with cooking spray.

2 Spread sesame seed in pie pan. Separate dough into 5 biscuits. Press or roll each biscuit into 6-inch round. Place each round in sesame seed in pan; press firmly to coat one side with seed. Place each round, seed on outside, over foil ball on cookie sheet, shaping dough gently to fit around foil and form bowl shape. Dough should not touch cookie sheet.

3 Bake 15 to 20 minutes or until golden brown.

Place foil balls with bread bowls on cooling rack; cool 5 minutes. Remove bread bowls from foil balls; discard foil balls.

4 Meanwhile, in 3- or 4-quart saucepan, heat soup.

Place bread bowls in shallow soup bowls or pasta plates. Ladle soup into bread bowls.

If desired, top with shredded Parmesan or Cheddar cheese.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/tomato-basil-soup-in-seeded-bread-bowls/0d2739f3-dbf9-456d-8ef5-3510be75b83f

Vegetarian Quinoa Chili

Yield: Serves 10-12

This hearty chili is made with beans, vegetables, and quinoa. Meat lovers and vegetarians will love this chili!

Ingredients:

1/2 cup quinoa, rinsed
1 cup water
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 small onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 jalapeno pepper, diced
1 large carrot, peeled and chopped
2 celery stalks, chopped
1 green bell pepper, chopped
1 red bell pepper, chopped
1 medium zucchini, chopped
2 (15 ounce) cans black beans, drained and rinsed
1 (15 ounce) can red kidney beans, drained and rinsed
3 (15 ounce) cans diced tomatoes
1 (15 ounce) can tomato sauce
2-3 tablespoons chili powder, depending on your taste (we used 3)
1 tablespoon ground cumin
Salt and black pepper, to taste

Optional toppings: green onions, avocado slices, cheese, sour cream, Greek yogurt, chips, crackers, etc.

Directions:

1. In a medium sauce pan, combine the quinoa and water. Cook over medium heat until water is absorbed, about 15 minutes. Set aside.

2. In a large pot, heat the olive oil over high heat. Add the onion and cook until tender, about 5 minutes. Stir in garlic, jalapeño, carrot, celery, peppers, and zucchini. Cook until vegetables are tender, about 10 minutes.

3. Add the black beans, kidney beans, tomatoes, and tomato sauce. Stir in the cooked quinoa. Season with chili powder, cumin, salt, and black pepper. Simmer chili on low for about 30 minutes. Serve warm.

Note-garnish the chili with green onions, avocado slices, cheese, sour cream/Greek yogurt, chips, crackers, if desired. This chili freezes well.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/vegetarian-quinoa-chili/

Tuscan Bean Soup with Shrimp[


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary for December 18th 2015
By Lurker 2 (Julie). Mostly Medical Issues

*Kiwifrau (Lynnette)* was in hospital briefly because of vertigo, she is well now.

*Martina* asks that we keep her sister in our prayers- she has cancer - surgery on January 8th. Also her friend Val and Vals son are ill, and two friends from Plymouth are terminally ill.

*Nannyof3* has her mother in hospice, at home and not expected to be here much longer.

*Spider* has a number of sadnesses - a girl from work has lost her mom, and a neighbor died, but Spider was not able to face going to the memorial.

*Raelyn* tripped last week and hurt her ankle, has been for an X-ray- not broken but very sore.

*Tami Ohio* has had her thyroid surgery postponed because of an abnormal EKG, has various procedures lined up, but unable to get everything done this year. Rescheduled for this coming Monday. Also having Firewall problems on her computer.

*Gagesmom* has had a call from the Drs, she is to have another CT scan in the new year, getting very tired of being in pain and unwell.

*Betty(Bulldog)* Is having issues over Jims kidney stone, which may need surgical intervention (if I understand the terminology right). Betty herself is starting the fast metabolism diet on New Years Day- wish her luck on this one. Otherwise she had good news from the Oncologist.

*Sugarsugar* is close to a bushfire raging near the coast of Victoria, at least 116 houses have burned and some towns had to be evacuated. Temperatures of 36.6 C still 32*C when she wrote.

*Darowil* is betwixt and between houses and may end up without a house to stay in before settlement.

*Cashmeregma* is back walking with a cane as she can't put any pressure on her sore ankle.

*BubbaLove* is delighted to announce that they are going to be grandparents again next year!

PHOTOS
2 - *Gwen* - 'Brother' Santa Christmas card
2 - *Bonnie* - Cushions + Mitts
4 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
7 - *Poledra* - Snow & dogs + Marla's sweater
11 - *Kate* - Birthday card for GrandmaPaula
13 - *Gagesmom * - Heart hat
14 - *Gwen* - Purse
15 - *Gagesmom* - Hats
15 - *Fan* - Baking
18 - *Poledra* - Gizmo
20 - *Poledra* - Gizmo asleep
20 - *Budasha* - Man-Slouch hat + Candy
25 - *Bonnie* - Scarf
29 - *Kate* - Christmas card
30 - *Swedenme* - Christmas card
32 - *Gagesmom* - Boy hats
33 - *Gagesmom* - Two more hats
34 - *Caren* - Dammit dolls
35 - *Swedenme* - Baby cardigan
36 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
36 - *Caren* - Turducken
39 - *Sugarsugar* - Christmas card
41 - *Gagesmom* - Premmie hat
42 - *Fan* - Tyler & Amelia
43 - *Bonnie* - Christmas pillows
45 - *Designer* - Christmas card
45 - *Gagesmom* - Shane, Noah, Greg & Gage/Hats
48 - *Agnes* - Christmas card
49 - *Cashmeregma* - DGKs
51 - *Cadhmeregma* - Hedgehog mitts
53 - *Caren* - Christmas card
53 - *HandyFamily* - Spicy sausage 
54 - *Caren* - Little tree & stockings
54 - *Swedenme* - Glazed ham
55 - *Gagesmom* - Provisions for Santa
55 - *Lurker* - Castle Stalker, Scotland
58 - *Gagesmom* - Gage
59 - *Gwen* - Craft room sign
59 - *Flyty1n* - Snow 
60 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawing, brownies & bowl
60 - *Pacer * - Seahorses/Fingerless gloves
65 - *Swedenme* - Singing snowman
65 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Ceili/Pavlova
66 - *Gagesmom* - New PJs + baby hat
68 - *Gagesmom* - New tablet

RECIPES
15 - *Sam* - Eggnog bread 
25 - *Sorlenna* - Basic masa dough
26 - *Bonnie* - Scarf with centre cable (pic on p.25)
32 - *Sam* - Tricolor Christmas Slices
38 - *Bonnie* - Make ahead side dishes (link)
47 - *Spider* - Swedish meatballs
54 - *Rookie* - Mini ham sandwiches

CRAFTS
2 - *Cashmeregma* - 11hour blanket (link)
13 - *Sam* - Crochet garland (link)
15 - *Sam* - Braided headband (link)
17 - *Cashmeregme* - Newborn butterfly footprint 
30 - *Agnes* - Knitted headband tutorial (link)
31 - *Darowil* - StrandedinOz wool shop (link)
45 - *Sam* - Bunny hop slippers (link)
50 - *Cashmeregma* - Girls' knitted skirts (links)
54 - *Sam* - Wookie slippers (link)

OTHERS
13 - *HandyFamily* - Children's concert (link)
14 - *Bonnie* - Aging - funny (link)
16 - *Lurker* - Funny with a moral (link)
37 - *Sam* - Twas The Knitter's Night Before Christmas
38 - *Bonnie* - Kuru (link)
56 - *Sugarsugar* - Victoria, Australia
57 - *Lurker* - Villagers singing 'Myfanwy'
63 - *Darowil* - Santa never made it into Darwin


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Recipes sound delicious. What is the last ingredient of the tomato soup supposed to be? It looks incomplete.
So what is boxing day?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for catching that omition dragonswing - i have correctec it - it was low fat milk. and a big welcome to you - so glad you stopped by to join the conversation - we hope you make us a regular stop when you are at the computer - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam

i forgot - boxing day is a UK holiday when all christmas things are boxed up and put away until the next year. they also do it in Canada and Australia.



dragonswing said:


> Recipes sound delicious. What is the last ingredient of the tomato soup supposed to be? It looks incomplete.
> So what is boxing day?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dragonswing said:


> Recipes sound delicious. What is the last ingredient of the tomato soup supposed to be? It looks incomplete.
> So what is boxing day?


Boxing Day is the day after Christmas when traditionally servants and trades people would get gifts known as a Christmas box from there employers hence the name Boxing Day 
I think poor people also got help from churches on that day too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for starting the week of again Sam . I hope you had a lovely Christmas . Did you stay at home or go with the family 
Your rhubarb bread sounds interesting going to take another look at that 
Knitted my middle son a Star Wars hat and even though it wasn't a Christmas gift I managed to finish it Christmas morning so I gave it to him , his brothers want one now 
What do you think


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Yummy recipes Sam, but now I am asking for a sub for one ingrediant. In Ham and cheese biscuit pull apart casserole, there is something call Pilsbury Grands Flaky Layers Biscuits. I followed the link and saw the pics. What can I use instead as never seen said biscuits in Australia.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks for starting the week of again Sam . I hope you had a lovely Christmas . Did you stay at home or go with the family
> Your rhubarb bread sounds interesting going to take another look at that
> Knitted my middle son a Star Wars hat and even though it wasn't a Christmas gift I managed to finish it Christmas morning so I gave it to him , his brothers want one now
> What do you think


Cool, have fun making more.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my, most of the Tea Party folks must be very busy today. Sam am so glad that you explained "boxing day". I would never have dreamed that that was the meaning. We had a 70 degrees Christmas, but two years ago, we had snow and ice. It's amazing how temperatures can differ from one year to another. Had a lovely Christmas and very grateful for everything. Thanks to Sam and our two ladies who do the summaries for us every week.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for getting us started on a new week. I know Darowil will be challenged for the next month or two with this big move.

Kate...I hope you are having a great time with the girls.

Daralene...I hope the ankle is better soon. I am having a lazy day of knitting, computer time and some shopping. I need to get started on tomorrow morning's breakfast as it needs to cook in the crockpot overnight. I hope to put some of the casserole away for Monday breakfast at work. Matthew won't eat the casserole so he will get his own breakfast together.

BusyWorkerBee...I am glad you enjoyed your holiday. You sound so relaxed now that you are on your own.

I took Matthew shopping with me and we found out his best friend is expecting a baby in July. This is the friend who married this past May. I now have two young ladies to knit for new babies. One is due in June and the other in July. I best start looking at baby patterns more seriously. Matthew kept me to my list at the grocery store so we weren't there long. I did get some serious grocery shopping done a few days ago so I didn't mind the quick trip today. I made another pair of fingerless mitts last night and this morning and gifted them to a friend. I wished her a Happy Boxing Day and she asked what Boxing Day was. She was delighted with the gift.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks for starting the week of again Sam . I hope you had a lovely Christmas . Did you stay at home or go with the family
> Your rhubarb bread sounds interesting going to take another look at that
> Knitted my middle son a Star Wars hat and even though it wasn't a Christmas gift I managed to finish it Christmas morning so I gave it to him , his brothers want one now
> What do you think


The hat is fabulous. Of course the brothers want one. Check on Ravelry as they have some other neat Star Wars hat designs as well.

I have found 3 other free Star Wars hats on Ravelry: Storm Trooper Beanie by Lorraine Prior, R2D2 Hat by Carolyn and Star Wars Empire Beanie by Surey Rodriquez. They are all pretty neat as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops - i was wrong - thanks for the explanation. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Boxing Day is the day after Christmas when traditionally servants and trades people would get gifts known as a Christmas box from there employers hence the name Boxing Day
> I think poor people also got help from churches on that day too


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Thanks for the soup recipes. I have been wanting to make a stuffed pepper soup so that will be one for me to try. I dislike can soup as it has a flavor that does not do well with me. I think it has an oily taste or something along that thought. I just know that the flavor is not desirable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - the hat is perfect - where did you find the pattern. i have a grandson that is star wars crazed. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thanks for starting the week of again Sam . I hope you had a lovely Christmas . Did you stay at home or go with the family
> Your rhubarb bread sounds interesting going to take another look at that
> Knitted my middle son a Star Wars hat and even though it wasn't a Christmas gift I managed to finish it Christmas morning so I gave it to him , his brothers want one now
> What do you think


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oops - i was wrong - thanks for the explanation. --- sam[/quote
> 
> I remembered the other part to the priests emptied the alms boxes on the 26 th to give the money to the poor
> So it's always called Boxing Day here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thanks everyone the hat was an easy knit 

Mary I saw some other patterns . I might knit different ones


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - the hat is perfect - where did you find the pattern. i have a grandson that is star wars crazed. --- sam


Ravelry Sam there are a few different patterns all free
The link for mine is 
http://ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-force-awakens-hat


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heather - i think this is the recipe you mean ---

Cheesy Ham and Biscuit Pull-Apart Wreath

40servings

Build this pull-apart wreath out of refrigerated biscuit dough wrapped around a ham and cheese filling.

Ingredients

8 oz. (2 cups) finely shredded Swiss cheese
1 ½ cups (about 8 oz.) chopped cooked ham 
¼ cup sliced green onions
2 tablespoons honey mustard
2 (12-oz.) cans Pillsbury Grands! Jr. Golden Layers® refrigerated buttermilk biscuits 
1 egg, beaten
1 tablespoon sesame seed or poppy seed
2 tablespoons diced red and green bell pepper, if desired
1 green onion fan, if desired

Directions

1. Heat oven to 375°F.

2. Spray large cookie sheet with nonstick cooking spray.

3. In large bowl, combine cheese, ham, onions and mustard; mix well.

4. Separate 1 can of dough into 10 biscuits; leave second can in refrigerator.

5. Separate each biscuit into 2 layers. Press each biscuit layer to form 3 1/2-inch round.

6. Place 1 rounded tablespoon cheese mixture on each dough round. Wrap dough around cheese mixture, pinching edges to seal. Repeat with remaining can of dough and cheese mixture.

7. Arrange 8 balls, seam side down and sides almost touching, to form ring on sprayed cookie sheet, leaving 3-inch hole in center.

8. Arrange 14 balls, sides almost touching, around outside of first ring.

9. Arrange remaining 18 balls around outside of second ring.

10. Brush wreath with beaten egg. Sprinkle with sesame seed.

11. Bake at 375°F. for 18 to 25 minutes or until golden brown.

12. Carefully slide wreath from cookie sheet onto 14-inch serving platter.

13. Sprinkle with bell pepper. Place onion fan in center of wreath. Serve warm.

Expert Tips:

1. To make a green-onion brush, place the tip of a knife at the onion's middle and slit through the green ends. Place the onion in ice water, which will cause the "leaves" to curl; keep the green-onion brush in water until ready to use.

2. Assemble the wreath on a cookie sheet. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and refrigerate for up to two hours. Bake as directed in the recipe.

3. Place the baked wreath on a large decorative platter (pound at your favorite party good store) and surround it with rosemary sprigs.

Nutrition: Serving Size: 1 Appetizer  Calories 95 - Calories from Fat 45 - Total Fat 5g;8% - Saturated Fat 2g; 10% - Cholesterol 15mg; 5% - Sodium 310mg; 13% - Total Carbohydrate 9g; 3% - Dietary Fiber - 0g; 0% - Sugars 3g; 3% - Protein 4g; 4%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 0% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 6% - Iron 2%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 1 Fat;

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/cheesy-ham-and-biscuit-pull-apart-wreath/459e160d-c7d3-435c-b22e-5446b6d173c7

heather - any biscuit dough will work for this - all you are doing is taking a piece of dough - flattening it - spooning on a bit of filling - wrapping dough around filling and building a ring of balls with each one touching the one next to it. the only change i would make would be - before baking - sprinkle red, green and yellow pepper pieces on top and press them into the dough and then bake. you can always add more later if you wish. hope this helps. --- sam --- i might add - it calls for canned biscuits because most american women don't know how to make biscuits from scratch - don't want to take the time - etc - etc. now girls - don't get your britches in an uproar - i can make biscuits - but do i - oh no i don't - i reach for the canned ones every time. and besides - they are good.



busyworkerbee said:


> Yummy recipes Sam, but now I am asking for a sub for one ingrediant. In Ham and cheese biscuit pull apart casserole, there is something call Pilsbury Grands Flaky Layers Biscuits. I followed the link and saw the pics. What can I use instead as never seen said biscuits in Australia.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

81 brighteyes - i hope you read sonja's definition - think it is the correct one. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Oh my, most of the Tea Party folks must be very busy today. Sam am so glad that you explained "boxing day". I would never have dreamed that that was the meaning. We had a 70 degrees Christmas, but two years ago, we had snow and ice. It's amazing how temperatures can differ from one year to another. Had a lovely Christmas and very grateful for everything. Thanks to Sam and our two ladies who do the summaries for us every week.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Nope, meant the one on the start of this ktp, but this one looks yummy too. Now I have to wonder if your canned biscuits are the same as what we get in fridge section in tubes. Will check what we can get here.



thewren said:


> heather - i think this is the recipe you mean ---
> 
> Cheesy Ham and Biscuit Pull-Apart Wreath
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are probably the same thing. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Nope, meant the one on the start of this ktp, but this one looks yummy too. Now I have to wonder if your canned biscuits are the same as what we get in fridge section in tubes. Will check what we can get here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want a bowl of these right now. --- sam

Cheesy oven baked green bean "fries"

MAKES 4 TO 6 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

1 pound fresh green beans, washed and trimmed 
3 tablespoons olive oil
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
½ teaspoon paprika

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 375°. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. In a large bowl, toss the green beans with the olive oil.

3. Add the Parmesan, salt, pepper and paprika and toss well to coat.

4. Pour the green beans onto the baking sheet and bake until crisp, 10 to 15 minutes.

5. Cool slightly before serving.

FINISHING TOUCHES: It's the details that count! Try these tips - For added flavor, use garlic salt in place of the kosher salt. You can also use frozen green beans. Just let them thaw at room temperature for about 15 minutes.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/9304/Getting_Crispy_With_It.htm?referrer=rss_recipe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost time for "wheel" - back later. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What it is like for many today in New Zealand- a day surfing at the beach Thanks again, Lisa.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i want a bowl of these right now. --- sam
> 
> Cheesy oven baked green bean "fries"
> 
> ...


they do sound good


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We will be having leftovers tonight and maybe tomorrow, but I love tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich, especially on a cold, snowy day--which today has turned out to be! Snow has fallen all day, and we're expected to get about 3.5-4" overnight. Well, I have nowhere to be, so I'm sitting with my tea & cookies, kitty, and crafts.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the new tea party and summary.
We had a quiet day today once my younger son and son in law left, just did a bit of laundry and kitchen clean up and caught up on Call the Midwife Christmas Special and the Downton last episode. 
Tomorrow is a public holiday here as Boxing Day fell on Sunday. We will be going into London one day this week to get some shoes for my sister and a bit of shopping locally, too. Not sure about what else is happening when. 
I hope all are enjoying their presents and celebrating or recovering well.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

For Boxing Day here the stores are opened and they all have specials or clearence sales on. So to me it's a after Christmas mad house at the mall day. ( I don't go but my DH and DD#2 did today) 
People are way to pushy and grabby ! Just one day after and they lose the Christmas spirit!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> For Boxing Day here the stores are opened and they all have specials or clearence sales on. So to me it's a after Christmas mad house at the mall day. ( I don't go but my DH and DD#2 did today)
> People are way to pushy and grabby ! Just one day after and they lose the Christmas spirit!


That is so sad. There is nothing that I really need that bad. I did go shopping with Matthew and we picked up groceries for my DH to cook this week. I am currently making breakfast casserole to cook in the crockpot tonight, but then DH will be in charge of most of the evening meals this week.

I hope you are doing well and the medications are working in your favor.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> For Boxing Day here the stores are opened and they all have specials or clearence sales on. So to me it's a after Christmas mad house at the mall day. ( I don't go but my DH and DD#2 did today)
> People are way to pushy and grabby ! Just one day after and they lose the Christmas spirit!


Ooops! I did a Gweniee


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks for starting the week of again Sam . I hope you had a lovely Christmas . Did you stay at home or go with the family
> Your rhubarb bread sounds interesting going to take another look at that
> Knitted my middle son a Star Wars hat and even though it wasn't a Christmas gift I managed to finish it Christmas morning so I gave it to him , his brothers want one now
> What do you think


I think it's great and my nephew would love one. Would you share the pattern?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for getting us started on a new week. I know Darowil will be challenged for the next month or two with this big move.
> 
> Kate...I hope you are having a great time with the girls.
> 
> ...


You know, it's very odd....I just automatically thought everyone knew what boxing day is. Goes to show you that you shouldn't assume.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ravelry Sam there are a few different patterns all free
> The link for mine is
> http://ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-force-awakens-hat


Thanks Sonja. I've saved that so I can do it for my nephew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the recipes and ladies for the summary. If I made every recipe Sam posts,, I would be as big as a house and TODAY, I feel like a house :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

New Year's Resolution - no sweets, no gravy, no mashed potatoes, no wine, no cream,.......did I miss anything????? Oh yes, no chocolates..


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, no chocolate is too extreme! Seriously I'm cleaning up my act now that Christmas is over. 
Sam, thank you for new weeks start.
We drove home today. As soon as we got in the house Macya tore apart a pillow that had zillions of microbe ads. Had to vacuum living room and bedroom. Now it's 8pm and I'm in bed with my box of Kleenex. Think I'll try Vicks on my feet.
We had a delightful time with family but it's nice to be in your own bed when you don't feel good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, hope you feel better soon.
Love reading all the holiday news but to tired to comment individually.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you for catching that omition dragonswing - i have correctec it - it was low fat milk. and a big welcome to you - so glad you stopped by to join the conversation - we hope you make us a regular stop when you are at the computer - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam
> 
> i forgot - boxing day is a UK holiday when all christmas things are boxed up and put away until the next year. they also do it in Canada and Australia.


I didn't realize the US doesn't celebrate Boxing Day, I certainly don't take my decorations down so soon. I do it after Ukrainian Christmas on Jan 6


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yummy recipes Sam, but now I am asking for a sub for one ingrediant. In Ham and cheese biscuit pull apart casserole, there is something call Pilsbury Grands Flaky Layers Biscuits. I followed the link and saw the pics. What can I use instead as never seen said biscuits in Australia.


They are similar to baking powder biscuits so I would think you could make the dough & use that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize the US doesn't celebrate Boxing Day, I certainly don't take my decorations down so soon. I do it after Ukrainian Christmas on Jan 6


Epiphany here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks or the new tea party , once again lots of interesting recipes.
Kate & Margaret thanks for the wonderful summaries.
Desert Joy sorry you aren't feeling well.

I really need to rise up & take the puppy out but I not looking forward to it,
The wind chill tonight is -36C/-32F. Brrr. She better be quick!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I have switched taking my meds in the morning to taking them at bed so if they make me tired yeah ! It works out in my favour only sad thing is it does make me feel tired still during the day . I sleep through the nausea so far do that's good&#128077;&#127995;
I was able to do the Christmas meal which made me happy ! I enjoy trying new things and keeping the traditions of the old favourites! My DD'S both are so helpful . 
It will be sad to see the decorations come down. But my mind is on enjoying DD#2 before she has to go back to school. Her little bunnies are so cute. Our dear daughter in law will be here at the first part of January for a few days as she is flying to Ontario to be part of a friends wedding. So it will be nice to spoil her for a few days &#128522;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm working on a pullover for my DD#1 and a matching one for Sarah. Almost done DD'S maybe three inches more than it will be finished. My friend who is a foster parent too has asked me to stay the night tomorrow with her foster baby who was admitted to hospital tonight. Her family are here from down east and they will celebrate Christmas Monday. So I will go stay with the little man , he is only two weeks old ,a tiny little sweetheart.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Jackie,
I'm glad you found a way to make the meds more bearable & were able to Have a good Christmas, &enjoy your company.

You are up late tonight 


Bubba Love said:


> I have switched taking my meds in the morning to taking them at bed so if they make me tired yeah ! It works out in my favour only sad thing is it does make me feel tired still during the day . I sleep through the nausea so far do that's good👍🏻
> I was able to do the Christmas meal which made me happy ! I enjoy trying new things and keeping the traditions of the old favourites! My DD'S both are so helpful .
> It will be sad to see the decorations come down. But my mind is on enjoying DD#2 before she has to go back to school. Her little bunnies are so cute. Our dear daughter in law will be here at the first part of January for a few days as she is flying to Ontario to be part of a friends wedding. So it will be nice to spoil her for a few days 😊


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I'm working on a pullover for my DD#1 and a matching one for Sarah. Almost done DD'S maybe three inches more than it will be finished. My friend who is a foster parent too has asked me to stay the night tomorrow with her foster baby who was admitted to hospital tonight. Her family are here from down east and they will celebrate Christmas Monday. So I will go stay with the little man , he is only two weeks old ,a tiny little sweetheart.


Hope you don't tire yourself out with the sck baby.
Take care


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Really Yummy Recipes, especially appreciate the vegetarian ones as I recently had cancer surgery (not advanced, thankfully.) Going vegetarian...so thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could definitely stand a day of that weather. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> What it is like for many today in New Zealand- a day surfing at the beach Thanks again, Lisa.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love your avatar nitchik - is he your kitten? and a big welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available so we hope you will visit us again real soon. if you try any of the recipes let us know what you think. --- sam



nitchik said:


> Really Yummy Recipes, especially appreciate the vegetarian ones as I recently had cancer surgery (not advanced, thankfully.) Going vegetarian...so thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> For Boxing Day here the stores are opened and they all have specials or clearence sales on. So to me it's a after Christmas mad house at the mall day. ( I don't go but my DH and DD#2 did today)
> People are way to pushy and grabby ! Just one day after and they lose the Christmas spirit!


I don't like the Boxing Day sales , I like to be at home still enjoying Christmas 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sonja. I've saved that so I can do it for my nephew.


Thought if you read on you would find the link . I read your post were you needed help with getting a picture from an email and wondered if you an iPad if you do just put your finger on the picture and save the image then you can get from your pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize the US doesn't celebrate Boxing Day, I certainly don't take my decorations down so soon. I do it after Ukrainian Christmas on Jan 6


Here the tradition was to take the tree and decorations down on the 5th of January the eve of the epiphany or the orthodox Christmas


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i could definitely stand a day of that weather. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you for catching that omition dragonswing - i have correctec it - it was low fat milk. and a big welcome to you - so glad you stopped by to join the conversation - we hope you make us a regular stop when you are at the computer - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam
> 
> i forgot - boxing day is a UK holiday when all christmas things are boxed up and put away until the next year. they also do it in Canada and Australia.


All Christmas things stay up till at least New Year-traditionally around the 5 or 6th January. 
It is a Public Holiday though in many areas. However here in South Australia we don't have a Boxing Day holiday- we have a public on the 26th for Proclamation Day (which is actually on the 28th-and this year as the holiday was on a Saturday we have the actual day as a holiday). They tried to make it on the day but no one liked the 26th being in theory a workday with only 2 before another day off. So the solution was to put it on the 26th but name it the Proclamation Day holiday. Proclamation Day is the day South Australia was proclaimed a colony of England back in 1836.Until then other than a few unofficial settlements of whalers and sealers around- 'only' the Aborigines who had been had been here for an extrmely long time resided here- I believe longer than any other Indigenous people without the influence of other people. Somehow they had managed to remain almost completely isolated from the rest of the world around them.(this is a general commnet of Australia's Aborgines not just South Australia).

The cornerstone of our church was laid in January 1838- so only about 13 months after the official settlement of Adelaide.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks for starting the week of again Sam . I hope you had a lovely Christmas . Did you stay at home or go with the family
> Your rhubarb bread sounds interesting going to take another look at that
> Knitted my middle son a Star Wars hat and even though it wasn't a Christmas gift I managed to finish it Christmas morning so I gave it to him , his brothers want one now
> What do you think


What a great hat Sonja- looks very well done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Nope, meant the one on the start of this ktp, but this one looks yummy too. Now I have to wonder if your canned biscuits are the same as what we get in fridge section in tubes. Will check what we can get here.


Just remember that my understanding is that their biscuits are savoury- so not the sweet ones we get but that idea I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> For Boxing Day here the stores are opened and they all have specials or clearence sales on. So to me it's a after Christmas mad house at the mall day. ( I don't go but my DH and DD#2 did today)
> People are way to pushy and grabby ! Just one day after and they lose the Christmas spirit!


Similar here- the stores in Adelaide city are open Boxing Day but not the suburbs- so they shouldahv ebeen iopen today I think. And yes the crowds were apparently crazy- I wasn't anywhere near them.
I spent this afternoon at Vicky's working hard on the Christmas puzzle we do each year, while her huband worked hard helping my husband with a water cleaner he had to clean all the outside areas to make it look good.
Vicky and i had a good time- and I had some time cuddling my little granddaughter- and getting her off to sleep. We got the puzzle done and watched the cricket (which has us thrashing the West Indies- so much so that as I get pleased with a wicket falling I also feel a tinge of sadness for the West Indies. A wicket falling is like a batter getting out in baseball, but we need to get 10 players out. In test matches both teams have 2 innings- but much longer than an innings in baseball. 4 of our players scored over 100 runs each in their first innings).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I'm working on a pullover for my DD#1 and a matching one for Sarah. Almost done DD'S maybe three inches more than it will be finished. My friend who is a foster parent too has asked me to stay the night tomorrow with her foster baby who was admitted to hospital tonight. Her family are here from down east and they will celebrate Christmas Monday. So I will go stay with the little man , he is only two weeks old ,a tiny little sweetheart.


The poor little boy- being in hospital when so young and already fostered out (but then maybe if the situation is so bad it is better that he is fostered out straight away. Praying that he quickly recovers. And that you can manage sitting with him overnight.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well another week started already. Thanks Sam and ladies. I have to say I like the sound of the pancake recipe Sam until I realised there was to be peanut butter and strawberry sauce on top! :shock: I know... I can hear you saying "dont knock it till you try it" LOL LOL But I cant get my head around the idea. LOL

I didnt know America doesnt do Boxing Day. I learn a lot at this Tea Party.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yummy recipes Sam, but now I am asking for a sub for one ingrediant. In Ham and cheese biscuit pull apart casserole, there is something call Pilsbury Grands Flaky Layers Biscuits. I followed the link and saw the pics. What can I use instead as never seen said biscuits in Australia.


I will be watching out for an answer...... I WISH we could get pilsbury goods :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Nope, meant the one on the start of this ktp, but this one looks yummy too. Now I have to wonder if your canned biscuits are the same as what we get in fridge section in tubes. Will check what we can get here.


I think our refrigerated ones are all sweet biscuits Heather. What they call biscuits in US is more like our scones ... sort of.... I think.
Am wondering if its a bit like croisant/flaky pastry/scone combination.
LOL What would I know... I really dont have a clue. But I wish we could get Pilsbury stuff here coz I have seen heaps of recipes that sound good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 2 and I need to sleep. Goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sleep well, Cathy, a bit hot here tonight!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Caren I hope you are ok your side of the pennies just been seeing all the flood pictures , all those poor people having to leave there homes again 
It's the 3 rd time this month that a lot of them have been flooded 
Today here it's a beautiful sunny day but we too have had more rain than usual over Christmas Day and Boxing Day 
The little stream just round the corner from me is flooded again more so this time than last , it should be about 24 inches across and about 4 inches at the deepest . I would say we now have a lake and easily 10 ft deep


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren I hope you are ok your side of the pennies just been seeing all the flood pictures , all those poor people having to leave there homes again
> It's the 3 rd time this month that a lot of them have been flooded
> Today here it's a beautiful sunny day but we too have had more rain than usual over Christmas Day and Boxing Day
> The little stream just round the corner from me is flooded again more so this time than last , it should be about 24 inches across and about 4 inches at the deepest . I would say we now have a lake and easily 10 ft deep


That does not sound too good Sonja.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren I hope you are ok your side of the pennies just been seeing all the flood pictures , all those poor people having to leave there homes again
> It's the 3 rd time this month that a lot of them have been flooded
> Today here it's a beautiful sunny day but we too have had more rain than usual over Christmas Day and Boxing Day
> The little stream just round the corner from me is flooded again more so this time than last , it should be about 24 inches across and about 4 inches at the deepest . I would say we now have a lake and easily 10 ft deep


I wondered about Caren as well when I heard where the flooding was. I assume everyone else is OK as we have heard from most of you and no-one said anything.

Your lake looks lovely- if only it was meant to be there. Is it causing any problems at this size?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I wondered about Caren as well when I heard where the flooding was. I assume everyone else is OK as we have heard from most of you and no-one said anything.
> 
> Your lake looks lovely- if only it was meant to be there. Is it causing any problems at this size?


It's not going to cause any flooding to houses but it was over the pathway at one stage . There was 3 ducks there this morning so someone is taking advantage of the situation


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does not sound too good Sonja.


Just hope children stay away as there are hidden roots and branches underneath the water


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. I'm thankful I got to have a wonderful family Christmas. 
BubbaLove, sending you healing energy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Really Yummy Recipes, especially appreciate the vegetarian ones as I recently had cancer surgery (not advanced, thankfully.) Going vegetarian...so thank you!


Welcome, haven't seen you on here before. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think our refrigerated ones are all sweet biscuits Heather. What they call biscuits in US is more like our scones ... sort of.... I think.
> Am wondering if its a bit like croisant/flaky pastry/scone combination.
> LOL What would I know... I really dont have a clue. But I wish we could get Pilsbury stuff here coz I have seen heaps of recipes that sound good.


I understand that you don't have Bisquick there also, but there are recipes on the internet that make good substitutes.

http://www.homeinthefingerlakes.com/homemade-baking-mix-diy-bisquick/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren I hope you are ok your side of the pennies just been seeing all the flood pictures , all those poor people having to leave there homes again
> It's the 3 rd time this month that a lot of them have been flooded
> Today here it's a beautiful sunny day but we too have had more rain than usual over Christmas Day and Boxing Day
> The little stream just round the corner from me is flooded again more so this time than last , it should be about 24 inches across and about 4 inches at the deepest . I would say we now have a lake and easily 10 ft deep


That's a bit much, is your house on high ground? Or do you have to worry it will reach you? 
I forgot to say earlier, lovely hat, I can see why your other sons want one.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for another great opening Sam and thank you too, to the summary ladies. I hope everyone has had a good Christmas. 
I have had a very relaxing time at DDs mostly spent dog walking, knitting and doing (trying) the Christmas jigsaw that we have every year, and of course a little eating and drinking in between. While we have had many mild rainy/drizzly days we have had nothing like the rain further north that we are seeing on TV. I'm glad to see you posting Sonja but like you I'm a bit concerned for Caren. I do hope it hasn't spoilt her first English Christmas.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> New Year's Resolution - no sweets, no gravy, no mashed potatoes, no wine, no cream,.......did I miss anything????? Oh yes, no chocolates..


No fun!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a bit much, is your house on high ground? Or do you have to worry it will reach you?
> I forgot to say earlier, lovely hat, I can see why your other sons want one.


Thank you Bonnie and no there is no risk of house flooding although garden is completely waterlogged


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, no chocolate is too extreme! Seriously I'm cleaning up my act now that Christmas is over.
> Sam, thank you for new weeks start.
> We drove home today. As soon as we got in the house Macya tore apart a pillow that had zillions of microbe ads. Had to vacuum living room and bedroom. Now it's 8pm and I'm in bed with my box of Kleenex. Think I'll try Vicks on my feet.
> We had a delightful time with family but it's nice to be in your own bed when you don't feel good.


Hope you feel better today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Epiphany here.


here too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought if you read on you would find the link . I read your post were you needed help with getting a picture from an email and wondered if you an iPad if you do just put your finger on the picture and save the image then you can get from your pictures


I do have an iPad but I'm still navigating through it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just listening to the news. Terrible weather in the UK and tornadoes in Texas. I sure hope everyone is okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> No fun!!


Too right!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone hope you all enjoyed Christmas and Santa was generous to all. We are in our lovely apartment in the picturesque old gold mining town of Arrowtown in our South Island. Very warm sunny weather and really enjoying ourselves relaxing. Had a great visit with rellies and Jennie has been doing genealogy and gave us more info on the grandfather we have been trying to discover what happened to him. We walked the mile into the village and it was hard going in the heat and Stus knee acted up badly so from now on we are driving everywhere. Sending all of you who are in wintertime some downunder warmth and best wishes. Cheers Fan


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

We enjoyed a lovely and warm Christmas then the weather turned and the 26th was a very stormy day, actually in was in the evening when the storms hit. There were tornados with the loss of lives. We had some heavy wind but no where near tornado strength and thunderstorms but nothing like they had a few miles east of us. A terrible way to end the Christmas week-end. Prayers for the injured and families of the lost ones. There is a lot of clean up too. Very sad.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am back again. Have just gotten out of hospital for the fifth time. I am home with a large clot in my leg. My wound from surgery in August is finally healed.Sorry I wasn't able to be on line ut in and out of hospitals and rehab facilities doe not lend themselves to computer work. So happy to be home and back on line. Thank to everyone who sent messages and cards they were so appreciated.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back again. Have just gotten out of hospital for the fifth time. I am home with a large clot in my leg. My wound from surgery in August is finally healed.Sorry I wasn't able to be on line ut in and out of hospitals and rehab facilities doe not lend themselves to computer work. So happy to be home and back on line. Thank to everyone who sent messages and cards they were so appreciated.


I hope this means that you will finally get a break and stay clear of the hospital. I do hope you have someone to help out as you should be resting that leg with the blood clot. Maybe you will have some knitting time as well as computer time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> We enjoyed a lovely and warm Christmas then the weather turned and the 26th was a very stormy day, actually in was in the evening when the storms hit. There were tornados with the loss of lives. We had some heavy wind but no where near tornado strength and thunderstorms but nothing like they had a few miles east of us. A terrible way to end the Christmas week-end. Prayers for the injured and families of the lost ones. There is a lot of clean up too. Very sad.


It is so good to hear from you so that we know the storms did not cause harm to you. We are to get ice tomorrow into Tuesday so driving will be a challenge this week.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hope everyone that celebrates had a Merry Christmas! DH had to work Christmas Eve and Christmas Day though the kids came on Christmas Day before he left and we opened presents and had supper together. We were fine with him working, we dont have little ones at home, so let the people who do have the day off. He works again New Years Eve again not a holiday we do anything. Its amateur night for drinkers and not safe to be out so we usually just stay home and watch movies. DGS was a riot, he got an Xbox 1 from his dad and he was beside himself with excitement! He and his Uncle Justin got some gaming time in which they have been wanting to do together. On the opposite side of video we got him yatzee, old maid, go fish, war and crazy eights so plenty of non-video to do also. He got quite a lot of stuff. Mia also got her share though hers was more clothes at this stage, next year shall be quite different Im sure. She is gaining weight good, eats good, sleeps good etc. She is rarely fussy, still has days and nights mixed up some. Mom goes back to work next week part time as they need the money so hopefully will help getting on a tighter schedule.

Last week was a very busy week trying to get presents done, bought, and wrapped. This week I am not doing much of anything. Oh saw the ortho Dr. My thumb pain is arthritis, he gave me a brace, may do a shot eventually hopefully a long ways off will end up with surgery. Where my thumb connects to my wrist there is very little to no cartilidge left, and this weather has not been helping. Temps from 35 to 60-65 aggravate it as does the damp and thats what we have been having. 

Happy birthday and anniversary to those I missed. Prayers and hugs for all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Just listening to the news. Terrible weather in the UK and tornadoes in Texas. I sure hope everyone is okay.[/
> 
> I'm hoping Caren is ok as West Yorkshire has had some really bad flooding and I think she lives near Brighouse and there was definitely flooding their . Hopefully she is on high ground


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

There is a local family here whose 80 year old dementia father/grandfather wandered off in the middle of the night a week ago now. Searches have been done, dogs brought in etc. no sign of him as of yet. With all of the rain, cold temps and now some flooding of streams etc. His family could use some prayers for closure to this situation. Thank you in advance dear prayer warriors, such a horrible thing anytime of the year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> There is a local family here whose 80 year old dementia father/grandfather wandered off in the middle of the night a week ago now. Searches have been done, dogs brought in etc. no sign of him as of yet. With all of the rain, cold temps and now some flooding of streams etc. His family could use some prayers for closure to this situation. Thank you in advance dear prayer warriors, such a horrible thing anytime of the year.


Prayers being said since I saw this posted on Facebook. So sad anytime, but even more so this time of year.

Being very laid back right now...literally. DS has the loveseat - DH on one end of the couch, me on the other, DD on the recliner. DDIL and DGD#2 upstairs napping and DGD#1 playing with playdough while the adults are watching the Bears (except for me). I'd rather be catching up with all of you. Sad realization that I'm the only one in the house that has to work tomorrow. Payroll goes live tomorrow so I need to be present.

DD had lunch with a friend who has just gone into consulting for Market Research and her billing rate is twice mine. Think I'll need to raise my rates for the next assignment if there is one.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers being said since I saw this posted on Facebook. So sad anytime, but even more so this time of year.
> 
> Being very laid back right now...literally. DS has the loveseat - DH on one end of the couch, me on the other, DD on the recliner. DDIL and DGD#2 upstairs napping and DGD#1 playing with playdough while the adults are watching the Bears (except for me). I'd rather be catching up with all of you. Sad realization that I'm the only one in the house that has to work tomorrow. Payroll goes live tomorrow so I need to be present.
> 
> DD had lunch with a friend who has just gone into consulting for Market Research and her billing rate is twice mine. Think I'll need to raise my rates for the next assignment if there is one.


Takes some time off for you before deciding to take on another assignment. I will be at work tomorrow and I am the only one in my house working tomorrow so I understand what you are saying. I only have to work 3 days again this week so not bad at all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> There is a local family here whose 80 year old dementia father/grandfather wandered off in the middle of the night a week ago now. Searches have been done, dogs brought in etc. no sign of him as of yet. With all of the rain, cold temps and now some flooding of streams etc. His family could use some prayers for closure to this situation. Thank you in advance dear prayer warriors, such a horrible thing anytime of the year.


How sad for that man and his family. I do hope they can find him.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Arrowtown


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We enjoyed a lovely and warm Christmas then the weather turned and the 26th was a very stormy day, actually in was in the evening when the storms hit. There were tornados with the loss of lives. We had some heavy wind but no where near tornado strength and thunderstorms but nothing like they had a few miles east of us. A terrible way to end the Christmas week-end. Prayers for the injured and families of the lost ones. There is a lot of clean up too. Very sad.


I'm glad you are safe. I saw the devastation on the news, terrible


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back again. Have just gotten out of hospital for the fifth time. I am home with a large clot in my leg. My wound from surgery in August is finally healed.Sorry I wasn't able to be on line ut in and out of hospitals and rehab facilities doe not lend themselves to computer work. So happy to be home and back on line. Thank to everyone who sent messages and cards they were so appreciated.


I'm glad to see you back, hope you are finally better & get to stay home now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone hope you all enjoyed Christmas and Santa was generous to all. We are in our lovely apartment in the picturesque old gold mining town of Arrowtown in our South Island. Very warm sunny weather and really enjoying ourselves relaxing. Had a great visit with rellies and Jennie has been doing genealogy and gave us more info on the grandfather we have been trying to discover what happened to him. We walked the mile into the village and it was hard going in the heat and Stus knee acted up badly so from now on we are driving everywhere. Sending all of you who are in wintertime some downunder warmth and best wishes. Cheers Fan


I'm glad you are having a good time. Too bad your DHs knee is gving trouble.
I think it's always interesting to learn more about your ancestors.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 81 brighteyes - i hope you read sonja's definition - think it is the correct one. --- sam


Thank you. I just found her remark. That sounds logical. We had 70 degrees here on the 25th and the 26th. Last night, a cold front rolled in with strong thunderstorms and tornadoes in some areas nearby. Today, it is 40 degrees. Talk about having to rapidly adjust!!! Of course, 70 degrees this time of year is very unusual, but when there is such a drastic change, our poor bodies rebel!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just been watching our evening news on TV. Pictures of large areas of flooding across Northern England especially Yorkshire and Lancashire. I do hope Caren is OK.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am hoping that Caren and Sonja stay safe with all their flooding. I am also thinking about so many in the USA being challenged with flooding and tornadoes this past week. We should not be having this many tornadoes this time of the year but our weather has been so out of sort lately. This week, our temperatures are returning to normal but we could see ice, rain, ice, snow ice during the week. It will be a challenge getting to and from work these next few days. I am fortunate to only be working for 3 days this week and then just staying home for the 4 day weekend again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back again. Have just gotten out of hospital for the fifth time. I am home with a large clot in my leg. My wound from surgery in August is finally healed.Sorry I wasn't able to be on line ut in and out of hospitals and rehab facilities doe not lend themselves to computer work. So happy to be home and back on line. Thank to everyone who sent messages and cards they were so appreciated.


Glad that you are home and feeling better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> There is a local family here whose 80 year old dementia father/grandfather wandered off in the middle of the night a week ago now. Searches have been done, dogs brought in etc. no sign of him as of yet. With all of the rain, cold temps and now some flooding of streams etc. His family could use some prayers for closure to this situation. Thank you in advance dear prayer warriors, such a horrible thing anytime of the year.


How awful. Prayers for him and the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Arrowtown


Nice picture, Fan. Looks like you're going shopping.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am hoping that Caren and Sonja stay safe with all their flooding. I am also thinking about so many in the USA being challenged with flooding and tornadoes this past week. We should not be having this many tornadoes this time of the year but our weather has been so out of sort lately. This week, our temperatures are returning to normal but we could see ice, rain, ice, snow ice during the week. It will be a challenge getting to and from work these next few days. I am fortunate to only be working for 3 days this week and then just staying home for the 4 day weekend again.


We have some flooding this side of the Pennines Mary but the northwest were Caren is got the worst of it . The power is out in places too . I m hoping there house is on high ground


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Arrowtown


It will be very different from when I was last there, in the late 1970's! I walked the Routeburn Track New Year's Eve, Jan 4th 1977/8.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We have another knitter, Pamela F, in Addingham, West Yorkshire, who sometimes posts on the KTP. I've not heard anything from her since before Christmas and I'm getting anxious about her and her family. 

Tomorrow Don and I will reach our 53rd anniversary. When we married in 1962 the weather turned extremely warm after Christmas. The temp on that day was 76F and my gown was long-sleeved and a double layer for the skirt--all of brocaded satin. I passed out in the receiving line just as Don was about to introduce me to one of his relatives. Suddenly I was neck-deep in the gown. Slightly embarrassing to put it mildly.

Someone had asked earlier about a mention I'd made of Paula and she wondered if that was Grandma Paula. No I referred to my elder daughter who is also Paula.

So glad our family of knitters seems to be safe in spite of the storms, floods, fires and health issues. Take care all. Hope to chat more later or tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We have another knitter, Pamela F, in Addingham, West Yorkshire, who sometimes posts on the KTP. I've not heard anything from her since before Christmas and I'm getting anxious about her and her family.
> 
> Tomorrow Don and I will reach our 53rd anniversary. When we married in 1962 the weather turned extremely warm after Christmas. The temp on that day was 76F and my gown was long-sleeved and a double layer for the skirt--all of brocaded satin. I passed out in the receiving line just as Don was about to introduce me to one of his relatives. Suddenly I was neck-deep in the gown. Slightly embarrassing to put it mildly.
> 
> ...


That is odd, Joy, Pamela F has escaped my vigilance, can't recall her at all, and she's not on my 'Buddy List'.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy anniversary Joy


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I just peeked in on your TEA party- wonderful recipes. Have vegans in the family and so I will be bookmarking this for sure. Thank you!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Martina, for the good wishes for our anniversary. Who would have thought anyone could live this long back in those days, much less stay married althea time. My mother was not certain it would last this long at all. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sharronaw said:


> I just peeked in on your TEA party- wonderful recipes. Have vegans in the family and so I will be bookmarking this for sure. Thank you!


May I ask where in Illinois you are located. I was born and raised in Alton and lived in the state 4 different times--the last time was just SE of Springfield in the tiny community of 
Raymond,IL.

Welcome to the tea party. there is always room and fellowship here. Please come back as often as you can. However, we can get addicting sometimes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> There is a local family here whose 80 year old dementia father/grandfather wandered off in the middle of the night a week ago now. Searches have been done, dogs brought in etc. no sign of him as of yet. With all of the rain, cold temps and now some flooding of streams etc. His family could use some prayers for closure to this situation. Thank you in advance dear prayer warriors, such a horrible thing anytime of the year.


Dementia is so hard on families, what a terrible thing to have him wonder off. a few years back, a lady in our town wandered out of the seniors apartment complex during the night & locked herself out, she was found frozen in the morning, so sad. I hope they find him


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have some flooding this side of the Pennines Mary but the northwest were Caren is got the worst of it . The power is out in places too . I m hoping there house is on high ground


Hope you both stay safe


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all. 
Just crawled into bed, kids and puppy are gone. It was a wonderful time with our family. Just sitting around and visiting. Been doing laundry and more laundry. Tomorrow we go back to the city and then back to work the next day. The time always goes so fast doesn't it?
Sounds like we may have a snow storm coming. Hope it passes us. The white snow was pretty to see for Christmas but it can leave now.
Hope all are safe from flooding and storms. Happy Anniversary and Happy Birthday to anyone celebrating. 
I was going to start taking down the decorations but seemed like so much work to start. And usually do it New Years weekend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy anniversary, Joy.

I don't think I remember Pamela, maybe before I came to the KTP but I hoe she & her family are safe.
I'm just watching the news now with pictures of the flooding in Engand, the tornadoes in Texas & the snow storms in the Midwest, also storms in the Maritimes, crazy weather for sure. It may be cool here but when I See these stores I'm always so thankful I live here where we don't get too much crazy weather.



jheiens said:


> We have another knitter, Pamela F, in Addingham, West Yorkshire, who sometimes posts on the KTP. I've not heard anything from her since before Christmas and I'm getting anxious about her and her family.
> 
> Tomorrow Don and I will reach our 53rd anniversary. When we married in 1962 the weather turned extremely warm after Christmas. The temp on that day was 76F and my gown was long-sleeved and a double layer for the skirt--all of brocaded satin. I passed out in the receiving line just as Don was about to introduce me to one of his relatives. Suddenly I was neck-deep in the gown. Slightly embarrassing to put it mildly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sharronaw said:


> I just peeked in on your TEA party- wonderful recipes. Have vegans in the family and so I will be bookmarking this for sure. Thank you!


Hi, Sharon, always nice to see new people stop in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> Recipes sound delicious. What is the last ingredient of the tomato soup supposed to be? It looks incomplete.
> So what is boxing day?


Welcome Dragonswing! I hope you will visit us often! We love to have new people join the group! We are one big happy family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks for starting the week of again Sam . I hope you had a lovely Christmas . Did you stay at home or go with the family
> Your rhubarb bread sounds interesting going to take another look at that
> Knitted my middle son a Star Wars hat and even though it wasn't a Christmas gift I managed to finish it Christmas morning so I gave it to him , his brothers want one now
> What do you think


You did an great job on the Star Wars hat! I like it better in the black as you did it, than I do in the dark blue I used.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> heather - i think this is the recipe you mean ---
> 
> Cheesy Ham and Biscuit Pull-Apart Wreath
> 
> ...


Heather, if you can't get canned biscuits where you are, you might try small pieces of bread dough, but it won't be quite the same. I wish there was an easy way to explain biscuits to those outside the USA. The closest is scones, but what I know as scones is more what I would consider closer to southern spoon bread.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, no chocolate is too extreme! Seriously I'm cleaning up my act now that Christmas is over.
> Sam, thank you for new weeks start.
> We drove home today. As soon as we got in the house Macya tore apart a pillow that had zillions of microbe ads. Had to vacuum living room and bedroom. Now it's 8pm and I'm in bed with my box of Kleenex. Think I'll try Vicks on my feet.
> We had a delightful time with family but it's nice to be in your own bed when you don't feel good.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I have switched taking my meds in the morning to taking them at bed so if they make me tired yeah ! It works out in my favour only sad thing is it does make me feel tired still during the day . I sleep through the nausea so far do that's good👍🏻
> I was able to do the Christmas meal which made me happy ! I enjoy trying new things and keeping the traditions of the old favourites! My DD'S both are so helpful .
> It will be sad to see the decorations come down. But my mind is on enjoying DD#2 before she has to go back to school. Her little bunnies are so cute. Our dear daughter in law will be here at the first part of January for a few days as she is flying to Ontario to be part of a friends wedding. So it will be nice to spoil her for a few days 😊


I am glad you have found a way to take your meds that make it easier on you. Enjoy your time with your DD's. I see in the next post down that you will be staying over night at the hospital with your friend's foster little one. Sending prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am slipping in for a few minutes at least. I would like to catch up here, and maybe read a bit of last week, but doubt that I will be able to catch up there at all.

Tomorrow morning is my thyroid surgery. I have sent DD an email with the link to get here, along with my password, so she can pop in and give you an update. Sam gave me orders to show DH how to do it, but I won't even go there! Besides, he has a mandatory job this week that he is trying to work around my surgery. He will be going it late, after he sees me after recovery. DD will pick me up Tuesday and bring me home when I am discharged. I don't expect any problems. It would be nice if they sent me home tomorrow, but I don't expect that will happen. I was told 23 hour stay to be sure my calcium level stayed up. 

Thank you for the summaries, I will need them! Sam, the butternut squash recipe sounded good. May try that when I am feeling up to it. 

Off to read some more. Prayers for all. Welcome to the new comers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Really Yummy Recipes, especially appreciate the vegetarian ones as I recently had cancer surgery (not advanced, thankfully.) Going vegetarian...so thank you!


Welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well another week started already. Thanks Sam and ladies. I have to say I like the sound of the pancake recipe Sam until I realised there was to be peanut butter and strawberry sauce on top! :shock: I know... I can hear you saying "dont knock it till you try it" LOL LOL But I cant get my head around the idea. LOL
> 
> I didnt know America doesnt do Boxing Day. I learn a lot at this Tea Party.


Don't feel bad, Cathy! I wouldn't put peanut butter on mine, either!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think our refrigerated ones are all sweet biscuits Heather. What they call biscuits in US is more like our scones ... sort of.... I think.
> Am wondering if its a bit like croisant/flaky pastry/scone combination.
> LOL What would I know... I really dont have a clue. But I wish we could get Pilsbury stuff here coz I have seen heaps of recipes that sound good.


These are not sweet. Think more like bread rolls, but flaky. They come in a tube in the refrigerator section of the grocery store.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back again. Have just gotten out of hospital for the fifth time. I am home with a large clot in my leg. My wound from surgery in August is finally healed.Sorry I wasn't able to be on line ut in and out of hospitals and rehab facilities doe not lend themselves to computer work. So happy to be home and back on line. Thank to everyone who sent messages and cards they were so appreciated.


So nice to see you! Are you home in PA or home in FL? I have been hoping you had made it to Florida in between trips to the spa. Sending you healing prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Arrowtown


Hi Fan! I am waving at you from Ohio in the USA.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We have another knitter, Pamela F, in Addingham, West Yorkshire, who sometimes posts on the KTP. I've not heard anything from her since before Christmas and I'm getting anxious about her and her family.
> 
> Tomorrow Don and I will reach our 53rd anniversary. When we married in 1962 the weather turned extremely warm after Christmas. The temp on that day was 76F and my gown was long-sleeved and a double layer for the skirt--all of brocaded satin. I passed out in the receiving line just as Don was about to introduce me to one of his relatives. Suddenly I was neck-deep in the gown. Slightly embarrassing to put it mildly.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary to you and Don! And many more!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sharronaw said:


> I just peeked in on your TEA party- wonderful recipes. Have vegans in the family and so I will be bookmarking this for sure. Thank you!


Welcome! Hope you join us often.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We have another knitter, Pamela F, in Addingham, West Yorkshire, who sometimes posts on the KTP. I've not heard anything from her since before Christmas and I'm getting anxious about her and her family.
> 
> Tomorrow Don and I will reach our 53rd anniversary. When we married in 1962 the weather turned extremely warm after Christmas. The temp on that day was 76F and my gown was long-sleeved and a double layer for the skirt--all of brocaded satin. I passed out in the receiving line just as Don was about to introduce me to one of his relatives. Suddenly I was neck-deep in the gown. Slightly embarrassing to put it mildly.
> 
> ...


I wish you and Don a very Happy Anniversary. Hope you celebrate this special day in style.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sharronaw said:


> I just peeked in on your TEA party- wonderful recipes. Have vegans in the family and so I will be bookmarking this for sure. Thank you!


Welcome. It's always nice to see a new face at our Tea Party.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Here are a few of our Christmas photos. We had a great day. With all of my tests the beginning of the week, and getting gifts wrapped, and what absolutely had to be cleaned, finished, I was tired. I went to church with DD, her SO and the kids. D was alter server and did a wonderful job! I can't believe how grown up he is. He is 12 1/2 now, and almost as tall as I am. Arriana made it half way thru the service before she said "night night mommy" wanting nursed to go to sleep. She was a very good girl in church, though. 

On Christmas day, I gave the bathrooms a quick clean, then went to see Mom. She is doing better. It was a nice visit. They have taken her off many of her meds, and given her something to help keep her calmer. It is working well, and DB and DSIL don't seem as stressed out. She wasn't awake yet when they opened gifts earlier, and DB knew about what time I planned to be there, so they saved her gift until then, so she could open theirs and mine at the same time. I am not sure they will fit, but made her a revised version of fleece "socks". I did a pair for me today, and realized that I did them the wrong direction of the fabric, so the stretch is going the wrong way. Darn. Told DB they may not fit, and would re make them if need be. Not enough time to make them from the pattern Pacer gave me. Mom even joined the conversations and laughed a little. When she started asking how she had gotten there, I knew it was time to leave, before she started getting agitated. Came home and got the ham in the roaster, and DH helped get the cheesy potatoes mixed up and into the oven. Corn from the freezer was the veggie. And when DS got here with his family, he filled the pie shell with chocolate pudding, and made chocolate flavored whipped cream for the top for me. When Arriana woke up from her nap, DD and family came. Which means that I was officially off kitchen duty! When the two "boys" are here together, I am banished. They just take over the kitchen. If they need to know something they ask, but otherwise I just get to do the eating part after that. DH rinsed the dishes after dinner, and I loaded the dishwasher. Dessert was paper plates and plastic forks. Yesterday I was totally wiped out, but much better today. I have my bag packed to take to the hospital for morning. Just need to drop a book and my phone in it. DH will leave it with me after I am out of recovery and in my room. I also have a sock started and have that in my bag. I probably won't feel like knitting or reading, but if I don't take it, I will want it. I will need my phone to call DD to come get me when they turn me loose. There will be a phone in my room, but she will be considered long distance, so I can't call her from there. I am about ready for bed, so will say good night. see you all soon, and know you are all in my prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am slipping in for a few minutes at least. I would like to catch up here, and maybe read a bit of last week, but doubt that I will be able to catch up there at all.
> 
> Tomorrow morning is my thyroid surgery. I have sent DD an email with the link to get here, along with my password, so she can pop in and give you an update. Sam gave me orders to show DH how to do it, but I won't even go there! Besides, he has a mandatory job this week that he is trying to work around my surgery. He will be going it late, after he sees me after recovery. DD will pick me up Tuesday and bring me home when I am discharged. I don't expect any problems. It would be nice if they sent me home tomorrow, but I don't expect that will happen. I was told 23 hour stay to be sure my calcium level stayed up.
> 
> ...


Will be thinking about you tomorrow. Best wishes for successful surgery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here are a few of our Christmas photos.


Lovely family.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am slipping in for a few minutes at least. I would like to catch up here, and maybe read a bit of last week, but doubt that I will be able to catch up there at all.
> 
> Tomorrow morning is my thyroid surgery. I have sent DD an email with the link to get here, along with my password, so she can pop in and give you an update. Sam gave me orders to show DH how to do it, but I won't even go there! Besides, he has a mandatory job this week that he is trying to work around my surgery. He will be going it late, after he sees me after recovery. DD will pick me up Tuesday and bring me home when I am discharged. I don't expect any problems. It would be nice if they sent me home tomorrow, but I don't expect that will happen. I was told 23 hour stay to be sure my calcium level stayed up.
> 
> ...


The main aftereffect you have may be from the breathing tube. I had no voice volume and could not clear my throat. It was cleared up in two months.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Heather, if you can't get canned biscuits where you are, you might try small pieces of bread dough, but it won't be quite the same. I wish there was an easy way to explain biscuits to those outside the USA. The closest is scones, but what I know as scones is more what I would consider closer to southern spoon bread.


Spoonbread is cornmeal-based. I think scones and American biscuits are very similar to each other.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Will be thinking about you tomorrow. Best wishes for successful surgery.


Thank you!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good luck Tami, will be thinking about you. I am sure it will all go well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely family.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mjs said:


> The main aftereffect you have may be from the breathing tube. I had no voice volume and could not clear my throat. It was cleared up in two months.


Thanks. I had some of one side removed in 1991 with no problem, but I don't think there were as many, or as large, nodules then. If that happens, DH will have to turn up his non-existant hearing aids! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good luck Tami, will be thinking about you. I am sure it will all go well.


Thank you. I think it will go ok. I am hoping that it is a good sign that everything fell into place before the end of the year after all!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearl one, healing energy sent your way. Welcome back.
Liz, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, what a lovely family. You will be in my prayers tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, what great looking GKs you have, they are sure getting big. 
I hope your surgery goes well. Good luck
I think the closest thing to Pilsbury canned biscuits would be what we call baking powder biscuits, I will look up a recipe if needed.I have a really good recipe from a friend. Do you make them in the US?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have had inches of rain this week - lots of water standing in the fields. the tiffin river which is just down the raod looks like your picture sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Caren I hope you are ok your side of the pennies just been seeing all the flood pictures , all those poor people having to leave there homes again
> It's the 3 rd time this month that a lot of them have been flooded
> Today here it's a beautiful sunny day but we too have had more rain than usual over Christmas Day and Boxing Day
> The little stream just round the corner from me is flooded again more so this time than last , it should be about 24 inches across and about 4 inches at the deepest . I would say we now have a lake and easily 10 ft deep


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy pearlone - how is your husband? --- sam



pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back again. Have just gotten out of hospital for the fifth time. I am home with a large clot in my leg. My wound from surgery in August is finally healed.Sorry I wasn't able to be on line ut in and out of hospitals and rehab facilities doe not lend themselves to computer work. So happy to be home and back on line. Thank to everyone who sent messages and cards they were so appreciated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks nice and warm there - did you buy any new yarn? --- sam



Fan said:


> Arrowtown


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary joy and don - and many more to come. --- sam



jheiens said:


> We have another knitter, Pamela F, in Addingham, West Yorkshire, who sometimes posts on the KTP. I've not heard anything from her since before Christmas and I'm getting anxious about her and her family.
> 
> Tomorrow Don and I will reach our 53rd anniversary. When we married in 1962 the weather turned extremely warm after Christmas. The temp on that day was 76F and my gown was long-sleeved and a double layer for the skirt--all of brocaded satin. I passed out in the receiving line just as Don was about to introduce me to one of his relatives. Suddenly I was neck-deep in the gown. Slightly embarrassing to put it mildly.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation sharronaw - and we hope you will be back soon - always fresh hot tea available and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



sharronaw said:


> I just peeked in on your TEA party- wonderful recipes. Have vegans in the family and so I will be bookmarking this for sure. Thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your way tami - i know everything will be fine - will just be nice to hear it from dd. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am slipping in for a few minutes at least. I would like to catch up here, and maybe read a bit of last week, but doubt that I will be able to catch up there at all.
> 
> Tomorrow morning is my thyroid surgery. I have sent DD an email with the link to get here, along with my password, so she can pop in and give you an update. Sam gave me orders to show DH how to do it, but I won't even go there! Besides, he has a mandatory job this week that he is trying to work around my surgery. He will be going it late, after he sees me after recovery. DD will pick me up Tuesday and bring me home when I am discharged. I don't expect any problems. It would be nice if they sent me home tomorrow, but I don't expect that will happen. I was told 23 hour stay to be sure my calcium level stayed up.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother made the best baking powder biscuits. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, what great looking GKs you have, they are sure getting big.
> I hope your surgery goes well. Good luck
> I think the closest thing to Pilsbury canned biscuits would be what we call baking powder biscuits, I will look up a recipe if needed.I have a really good recipe from a friend. Do you make them in the US?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now to bed --- sam


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Best wishes Tami as you face surgery tomorrow. May you have an easy surgery and a quick, painless recovery.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

No didn't buy any yarn as only brought a small case down and no room for extras. It was very warm today and yarn wasn't on the agenda. Hubby bought me a new watch which I wanted. Very happy with it too. We are just relaxing and not doing much shopping except food and cold drinks in heat.
Cheers to all Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Happy anniversary Joy


Happy anniversary from me to Joy hope you have a lovely day 💐
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well, Cathy, a bit hot here tonight!


Oh dear, I hope you managed to sleep ok.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> You did an great job on the Star Wars hat! I like it better in the black as you did it, than I do in the dark blue I used.


Thank you Tami


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I wondered about Caren as well when I heard where the flooding was. I assume everyone else is OK as we have heard from most of you and no-one said anything.
> 
> Your lake looks lovely- if only it was meant to be there. Is it causing any problems at this size?


Good Heavens... I have just seen on the news the dreadful flooding in North Yorkshire. :shock: Stay safe everyone and I hope none of our friends on here have had damage.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Will be thinking about you tomorrow. Best wishes for successful surgery.


Wishing you a speedy recovery Tami 💐
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> we have had inches of rain this week - lots of water standing in the fields. the tiffin river which is just down the raod looks like your picture sonja. --- sam


The weather is wierd everywhere . Lots of rivers here have flooded , too much rain then there are all the tornadoes over in America and no snow in Sweden 
My brother says they are basking in warm sunshine


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh dear, I have just seen the report about the tornado in Texas. 12 lives lost..... very sad. Tragic extremes all over the world.


I need a (((((GROUP HUG))))) and I am sure we all need it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand that you don't have Bisquick there also, but there are recipes on the internet that make good substitutes.
> 
> http://www.homeinthefingerlakes.com/homemade-baking-mix-diy-bisquick/


 :thumbup: Its very close to what we call scone mixture.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back again. Have just gotten out of hospital for the fifth time. I am home with a large clot in my leg. My wound from surgery in August is finally healed.Sorry I wasn't able to be on line ut in and out of hospitals and rehab facilities doe not lend themselves to computer work. So happy to be home and back on line. Thank to everyone who sent messages and cards they were so appreciated.


Sorry to hear that. I am glad that you seem all good now. Welcome back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope you managed to sleep ok.


No I find it hard when it is this warm- I will take a shower soon, and hopefully get some rest then.
I have been watching a set of DVD's I chanced on- Grantchester, with James Norton and Robson Green- Quite taken with the story- will have to get series 2 when I can find it. I enjoy a good 'who -dunnit'. 
Also for those that have been following my cycling, for the first time this morning I got my full half hour in on the bike- no sore muscles- and a compliment to the writer who may be Daisy Coulan, for some riveting stories.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Arrowtown


 :thumbup: Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good Heavens... I have just seen on the news the dreadful flooding in North Yorkshire. :shock: Stay safe everyone and I hope none of our friends on here have had damage.


Apparently two rivers that run through York have burst their banks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just seen the report about the tornado in Texas. 12 lives lost..... very sad. Tragic extremes all over the world.
> 
> I need a (((((GROUP HUG))))) and I am sure we all need it.


Cathy, is there something you are keeping quiet about? Are you okay?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Don't feel bad, Cathy! I wouldn't put peanut butter on mine, either!


LOL. Its not actually the peanut butter Tami, I do like it... havent had on pancakes...... its also not the strawberry sauce... I would love that.
Its the two together at the same time. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here are a few of our Christmas photos. We had a great day. With all of my tests the beginning of the week, and getting gifts wrapped, and what absolutely had to be cleaned, finished, I was tired. I went to church with DD, her SO and the kids. D was alter server and did a wonderful job! I can't believe how grown up he is. He is 12 1/2 now, and almost as tall as I am. Arriana made it half way thru the service before she said "night night mommy" wanting nursed to go to sleep. She was a very good girl in church, though.
> 
> On Christmas day, I gave the bathrooms a quick clean, then went to see Mom. She is doing better. It was a nice visit. They have taken her off many of her meds, and given her something to help keep her calmer. It is working well, and DB and DSIL don't seem as stressed out. She wasn't awake yet when they opened gifts earlier, and DB knew about what time I planned to be there, so they saved her gift until then, so she could open theirs and mine at the same time. I am not sure they will fit, but made her a revised version of fleece "socks". I did a pair for me today, and realized that I did them the wrong direction of the fabric, so the stretch is going the wrong way. Darn. Told DB they may not fit, and would re make them if need be. Not enough time to make them from the pattern Pacer gave me. Mom even joined the conversations and laughed a little. When she started asking how she had gotten there, I knew it was time to leave, before she started getting agitated. Came home and got the ham in the roaster, and DH helped get the cheesy potatoes mixed up and into the oven. Corn from the freezer was the veggie. And when DS got here with his family, he filled the pie shell with chocolate pudding, and made chocolate flavored whipped cream for the top for me. When Arriana woke up from her nap, DD and family came. Which means that I was officially off kitchen duty! When the two "boys" are here together, I am banished. They just take over the kitchen. If they need to know something they ask, but otherwise I just get to do the eating part after that. DH rinsed the dishes after dinner, and I loaded the dishwasher. Dessert was paper plates and plastic forks. Yesterday I was totally wiped out, but much better today. I have my bag packed to take to the hospital for morning. Just need to drop a book and my phone in it. DH will leave it with me after I am out of recovery and in my room. I also have a sock started and have that in my bag. I probably won't feel like knitting or reading, but if I don't take it, I will want it. I will need my phone to call DD to come get me when they turn me loose. There will be a phone in my room, but she will be considered long distance, so I can't call her from there. I am about ready for bed, so will say good night. see you all soon, and know you are all in my prayers.


Lovely photos.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery Tami 💐
> Sonja


Me too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We have another knitter, Pamela F, in Addingham, West Yorkshire, who sometimes posts on the KTP. I've not heard anything from her since before Christmas and I'm getting anxious about her and her family.
> 
> Tomorrow Don and I will reach our 53rd anniversary. When we married in 1962 the weather turned extremely warm after Christmas. The temp on that day was 76F and my gown was long-sleeved and a double layer for the skirt--all of brocaded satin. I passed out in the receiving line just as Don was about to introduce me to one of his relatives. Suddenly I was neck-deep in the gown. Slightly embarrassing to put it mildly.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary Joy, may you have many more happy years together.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I find it hard when it is this warm- I will take a shower soon, and hopefully get some rest then.
> I have been watching a set of DVD's I chanced on- Grantchester, with James Norton and Robson Green- Quite taken with the story- will have to get series 2 when I can find it. I enjoy a good 'who -dunnit'.
> Also for those that have been following my cycling, for the first time this morning I got my full half hour in on the bike- no sore muscles- and a compliment to the writer who may be Daisy Coulan, for some riveting stories.


Well done on the half hour cycling! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done on the half hour cycling! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, I was pleased!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy, is there something you are keeping quiet about? Are you okay?


I am ok. Same old stuff going on. And all the sadness everywhere also.

But yes I am fine and will be ok. Thanks Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am ok. Same old stuff going on. And all the sadness everywhere also.
> 
> But yes I am fine and will be ok. Thanks Julie.


How is the volunteering working out?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How is the volunteering working out?


Its going pretty good. I have actually been helping in the office last couple of times. Making up files. We will see what they want me to do this week.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lovely family Christmas photos tami_ohio. I hope all goes well for you tomorrow/today. Sending lots of healing hugs for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its going pretty good. I have actually been helping in the office last couple of times. Making up files. We will see what they want me to do this week.


 :thumbup: That is good, BTW how is Oscar these days-?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just seen the report about the tornado in Texas. 12 lives lost..... very sad. Tragic extremes all over the world.
> 
> I need a (((((GROUP HUG))))) and I am sure we all need it.


I'm in Cathy {{{{{hug}}}}}. Hope you are ok

Edit just read you are ok . That's good


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently two rivers that run through York have burst their banks.


Rivers everywhere in North Yorkshire are bursting there banks from Scarborough to Leeds to York and everywhere in between 
Just hope January and February stay dry

I enjoyed Grantchester too


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back again. Have just gotten out of hospital for the fifth time. I am home with a large clot in my leg. My wound from surgery in August is finally healed.Sorry I wasn't able to be on line ut in and out of hospitals and rehab facilities doe not lend themselves to computer work. So happy to be home and back on line. Thank to everyone who sent messages and cards they were so appreciated.


Hope you can stay well enough to stay out of hosiptal now- 5 times is a bit much for anyone to have to deal with. Must be a huge releif to be home again, normally no where like home.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What it is like for many today in New Zealand- a day surfing at the beach Thanks again, Lisa.


And around the coast of Australia as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> New Year's Resolution - no sweets, no gravy, no mashed potatoes, no wine, no cream,.......did I miss anything????? Oh yes, no chocolates..


Mine - find a part time job, 10 to 15 hours a week. I need to keep my craft time as it helps my sanity.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are similar to baking powder biscuits so I would think you could make the dough & use that


What about ready made puff pastry cut into small rectangles?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We have another knitter, Pamela F, in Addingham, West Yorkshire, who sometimes posts on the KTP. I've not heard anything from her since before Christmas and I'm getting anxious about her and her family.
> 
> Tomorrow Don and I will reach our 53rd anniversary. When we married in 1962 the weather turned extremely warm after Christmas. The temp on that day was 76F and my gown was long-sleeved and a double layer for the skirt--all of brocaded satin. I passed out in the receiving line just as Don was about to introduce me to one of his relatives. Suddenly I was neck-deep in the gown. Slightly embarrassing to put it mildly.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary Joy- have a lovely day together. Well done on 53 years together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharronaw said:


> I just peeked in on your TEA party- wonderful recipes. Have vegans in the family and so I will be bookmarking this for sure. Thank you!


Welcome to the table- feel free to come again. Sam gives a great variety of recipes- something for everyone over a number of weeks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy anniversary, Joy.
> 
> I don't think I remember Pamela, maybe before I came to the KTP but I hoe she & her family are safe.
> I'm just watching the news now with pictures of the flooding in Engand, the tornadoes in Texas & the snow storms in the Midwest, also storms in the Maritimes, crazy weather for sure. It may be cool here but when I See these stores I'm always so thankful I live here where we don't get too much crazy weather.


I think the same thing with our weather- except of course that it may be hot. In for over a week of above 35 degree days (95) but at least we don't get extremes of weather (of course we do have bush fires. The one near Cathy was started by lightening so that was weather related).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize the US doesn't celebrate Boxing Day, I certainly don't take my decorations down so soon. I do it after Ukrainian Christmas on Jan 6


I am glad I am not the only one who thought everyone had Boxing Day.

I take my decorations down in the next week or so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I find it hard when it is this warm- I will take a shower soon, and hopefully get some rest then.
> I have been watching a set of DVD's I chanced on- Grantchester, with James Norton and Robson Green- Quite taken with the story- will have to get series 2 when I can find it. I enjoy a good 'who -dunnit'.
> Also for those that have been following my cycling, for the first time this morning I got my full half hour in on the bike- no sore muscles- and a compliment to the writer who may be Daisy Coulan, for some riveting stories.


What a great achievement that is Julie- well done.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back again. Have just gotten out of hospital for the fifth time. I am home with a large clot in my leg. My wound from surgery in August is finally healed.Sorry I wasn't able to be on line ut in and out of hospitals and rehab facilities doe not lend themselves to computer work. So happy to be home and back on line. Thank to everyone who sent messages and cards they were so appreciated.


  Glad you are on the mend and back with us. Hope you had a good Christmas.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dementia is so hard on families, what a terrible thing to have him wonder off. a few years back, a lady in our town wandered out of the seniors apartment complex during the night & locked herself out, she was found frozen in the morning, so sad. I hope they find him


Just before Christmas last year we had a very sprightly dementia sufferer escape by climbing the gate and wander off, unfortunately she has, to my knowledge, still not being found because of the bushland that was nearby. Not helped by false sightings all over Brisbane.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here are a few of our Christmas photos. We had a great day.


The pic of your grands looks somewhat like what my nephew and nieces would look like. Nephew is over 6" and 26 and the girls range from 19 down to 9. Now we get to add in 2 serious SOs as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just seen the report about the tornado in Texas. 12 lives lost..... very sad. Tragic extremes all over the world.
> 
> I need a (((((GROUP HUG))))) and I am sure we all need it.


Joining in the (((((GROUP HUG)))))


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am hoping that Caren and Sonja stay safe with all their flooding. I am also thinking about so many in the USA being challenged with flooding and tornadoes this past week. We should not be having this many tornadoes this time of the year but our weather has been so out of sort lately. This week, our temperatures are returning to normal but we could see ice, rain, ice, snow ice during the week. It will be a challenge getting to and from work these next few days. I am fortunate to only be working for 3 days this week and then just staying home for the 4 day weekend again.


Same storm expected here so I'm opting to work out of the house today. DH bought new belts, spark plugs, wires, valve cover gaskets, and idler to revitalize my car. It's the first work he's ever had to do on it in over 15 years so it's been a very good car and want to keep it that way. He has access to auto shop at the High School where he works so he'll be going in there for most of the day. A nice quiet day to work at home---but I may have to do some housecleaning first - just some picking up and vacuuming. We'll put the table back down to normal size and move furniture back around when DH gets back home.

Stay safe in the lousy weather.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We have another knitter, Pamela F, in Addingham, West Yorkshire, who sometimes posts on the KTP. I've not heard anything from her since before Christmas and I'm getting anxious about her and her family.
> 
> Tomorrow Don and I will reach our 53rd anniversary. When we married in 1962 the weather turned extremely warm after Christmas. The temp on that day was 76F and my gown was long-sleeved and a double layer for the skirt--all of brocaded satin. I passed out in the receiving line just as Don was about to introduce me to one of his relatives. Suddenly I was neck-deep in the gown. Slightly embarrassing to put it mildly.
> 
> ...


A very happy anniversary to you and Don!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Its very close to what we call scone mixture.


Ok, my next questions, is - is this cooked before putting into ham and cheese pull apart casserole or is it raw dough.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sharronaw said:


> I just peeked in on your TEA party- wonderful recipes. Have vegans in the family and so I will be bookmarking this for sure. Thank you!


Please come join us again; we love having visitors to the tea party. Where in Illinois are you?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I find it hard when it is this warm- I will take a shower soon, and hopefully get some rest then.
> I have been watching a set of DVD's I chanced on- Grantchester, with James Norton and Robson Green- Quite taken with the story- will have to get series 2 when I can find it. I enjoy a good 'who -dunnit'.
> Also for those that have been following my cycling, for the first time this morning I got my full half hour in on the bike- no sore muscles- and a compliment to the writer who may be Daisy Coulan, for some riveting stories.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Martina, for the good wishes for our anniversary. Who would have thought anyone could live this long back in those days, much less stay married althea time. My mother was not certain it would last this long at all.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My Mom wasn't so sure either and we've made it to 43 years.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am slipping in for a few minutes at least. I would like to catch up here, and maybe read a bit of last week, but doubt that I will be able to catch up there at all.
> 
> Tomorrow morning is my thyroid surgery. I have sent DD an email with the link to get here, along with my password, so she can pop in and give you an update. Sam gave me orders to show DH how to do it, but I won't even go there! Besides, he has a mandatory job this week that he is trying to work around my surgery. He will be going it late, after he sees me after recovery. DD will pick me up Tuesday and bring me home when I am discharged. I don't expect any problems. It would be nice if they sent me home tomorrow, but I don't expect that will happen. I was told 23 hour stay to be sure my calcium level stayed up.
> 
> ...


Thinking of you and sending lots of hugs and prayers. Hope it all goes as well as others I've seen. Will you now have to be on iodine?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Rivers everywhere in North Yorkshire are bursting there banks from Scarborough to Leeds to York and everywhere in between
> Just hope January and February stay dry
> 
> I enjoyed Grantchester too


 :thumbup: to the 'who-dunnit'! but :thumbdown: to the flooding. Heard your PM pompossiting (I know that is not a word- but it is what he does) that he will be there for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> And around the coast of Australia as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Anniversary Joy- have a lovely day together. Well done on 53 years together.


ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a great achievement that is Julie- well done.


Thank you, Margaret- I was wondering if I would put in 15 minutes now- but I think I will go to bed instead.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here are a few of our Christmas photos. We had a great day. With all of my tests the beginning of the week, and getting gifts wrapped, and what absolutely had to be cleaned, finished, I was tired. I went to church with DD, her SO and the kids. D was alter server and did a wonderful job! I can't believe how grown up he is. He is 12 1/2 now, and almost as tall as I am. Arriana made it half way thru the service before she said "night night mommy" wanting nursed to go to sleep. She was a very good girl in church, though.
> 
> On Christmas day, I gave the bathrooms a quick clean, then went to see Mom. She is doing better. It was a nice visit. They have taken her off many of her meds, and given her something to help keep her calmer. It is working well, and DB and DSIL don't seem as stressed out. She wasn't awake yet when they opened gifts earlier, and DB knew about what time I planned to be there, so they saved her gift until then, so she could open theirs and mine at the same time. I am not sure they will fit, but made her a revised version of fleece "socks". I did a pair for me today, and realized that I did them the wrong direction of the fabric, so the stretch is going the wrong way. Darn. Told DB they may not fit, and would re make them if need be. Not enough time to make them from the pattern Pacer gave me. Mom even joined the conversations and laughed a little. When she started asking how she had gotten there, I knew it was time to leave, before she started getting agitated. Came home and got the ham in the roaster, and DH helped get the cheesy potatoes mixed up and into the oven. Corn from the freezer was the veggie. And when DS got here with his family, he filled the pie shell with chocolate pudding, and made chocolate flavored whipped cream for the top for me. When Arriana woke up from her nap, DD and family came. Which means that I was officially off kitchen duty! When the two "boys" are here together, I am banished. They just take over the kitchen. If they need to know something they ask, but otherwise I just get to do the eating part after that. DH rinsed the dishes after dinner, and I loaded the dishwasher. Dessert was paper plates and plastic forks. Yesterday I was totally wiped out, but much better today. I have my bag packed to take to the hospital for morning. Just need to drop a book and my phone in it. DH will leave it with me after I am out of recovery and in my room. I also have a sock started and have that in my bag. I probably won't feel like knitting or reading, but if I don't take it, I will want it. I will need my phone to call DD to come get me when they turn me loose. There will be a phone in my room, but she will be considered long distance, so I can't call her from there. I am about ready for bed, so will say good night. see you all soon, and know you are all in my prayers.


Beautiful family and looks like a very loving home and great Christmas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, what great looking GKs you have, they are sure getting big.
> I hope your surgery goes well. Good luck
> I think the closest thing to Pilsbury canned biscuits would be what we call baking powder biscuits, I will look up a recipe if needed.I have a really good recipe from a friend. Do you make them in the US?


I know I do!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

All the talk of the floods in England sent me to check the local council flood maps for my new place. These are possible forecast flooding maps, but they confirmed my suspicions. I will be laying in a supply of bricks (to put the fridge up on, raise it close to ceiling and hopefully avoid any water in the motor) and if available, sandbags for 3 doors. I am in a possible low height flooding area but walking distance from water front. Not too concerned as there have only being 3 or 4 bad weather events causing flooding in last 6 years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> All the talk of the floods in England sent me to check the local council flood maps for my new place. These are possible forecast flooding maps, but they confirmed my suspicions. I will be laying in a supply of bricks (to put the fridge up on, raise it close to ceiling and hopefully avoid any water in the motor) and if available, sandbags for 3 doors. I am in a possible low height flooding area but walking distance from water front. Not too concerned as there have only being 3 or 4 bad weather events causing flooding in last 6 years.


That sounds like a wise precaution, Heather!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Its very close to what we call scone mixture.


It can be made up to be crusty (like how I know scones) or soft. It should work out okay with the recipe shared by Sam.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Ok, time to hop off. 11.45pm here.

_Happy Anniversary_ to all celebrating one. Healing prayers sent to the angels for those with health issues.

on p14
Night all


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

jheiens
Tomorrow Don and I will reach our 53rd anniversary. When we married in 1962 the weather turned extremely warm after Christmas. The temp on that day was 76F and my gown was long-sleeved and a double layer for the skirt--all of brocaded satin. I passed out in the receiving line just as Don was about to introduce me to one of his relatives. Suddenly I was neck-deep in the gown. Slightly embarrassing to put it mildly.
Ohio Joy[/quote said:


> Not only do we share a first name but also an anniversary. We eloped and had our wedding breakfast at a Walgreen's drug store.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Joy and Don
> WI Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Not only do we share a first name but also an anniversary. We eloped and had our wedding breakfast at a Walgreen's drug store.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Joy and Don
> WI Joy


Happy Anniversary to you and DH, Joy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purl2diva, Happy Anniversary!!

Love that you ate at Walgreens. You don't have to spend yourself into oblivion to have a happy marriage and you are proof of that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, Happy Anniversary to both of you.

What an inspiration you both are. Enjoy the glow of love and a special day together and many years to come.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Busyworkerbee, so wonderful that you are within walking distance to water, but also a worry about flooding. Hopefully you will never have to deal with that, but great that you are taking precautions.

Glad to say that I am walking. No pain yesterday but today a little has returned so I will be using the laser again. We will celebrate two birthdays soon and I have gone and lost the present for DS. It was a scarf mom had knit and I finished and was going to give to him as a thank you for helping. I will try and knit one up from the remaining yarn and have done for him. Should be a simple knit. At least it is mom's yarn and I will do the same pattern. She basically just knit, so it will be garter, but easy to do. Not quite the same, but hopefully someday I will find it. At least I found DGS's card and a book I made him but have to buy a present yet. Long explanation as to why, but he loves books to read so a gift certificate to a book store should do the trick.

Ok, lost 5 lbs. Yay. Mostly water weight, so it will be slower going now. Losing is hard for me. In Germany the doctor had me on a diet and he said I was the only one he ever had that didn't lose on it and I followed it to a T. I'm doing this also with a doctor so we will see if this one can do it. LOL Going out to eat with friends sure will be a challenge. :shock:

I'm a little behind on here but hope you are all well and enjoying the after glow of Christmas. As you all know, my cards are all going to be afterglow cards. LOL Thanks to one of you for that term. Love it!!

Now to do some reading and catch up a little. Hugs to all. Again, Happy Anniversary to Ohio Joy and Purl2diva!!!! Love celebrating with you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Purl2diva, Happy Anniversary!!
> 
> Love that you ate at Walgreens. You don't have to spend yourself into oblivion to have a happy marriage and you are proof of that.


I wasn't familiar with Walgreens until I moved to Chicago in 1970, but I don't remember them having a lunch counter like Ben Franklin. Our little drugstore in Iowa (Rexall Drugs) had a soda fountain, but that was all. I think one of the little grocery stores would make up sandwiches from their deli counter, but otherwise the only place to get food other than at home was in the restaurant or bars. Now, there are food establishments attached to the 3 gas stations (pizza, chicken, burgers, etc.) a drive-in near the pool/golf course open in the summers only, and a nice new restaurant.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja, I love the hat! I thought Boxing day was what Sam said, glad it got straightened out.
I had a busy Christmas eve and day, 2 Christmas eve services (have to see grandkids being Joseph, shepherd and sheep!) and 2 meals on Christmas day, one at MIL's and saw SIL who had cancer surgery and doing well so far, and one at our son's. I tried not to eat too much at each but was still full by the end of the day.
I'm sorry to hear of injuries hoping they heal quickly and Melody I hope your health issues get straightened out soon I know medical test are so annoying.
I need to read more then get started with my day. see you all later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What about ready made puff pastry cut into small rectangles?


That might be too light as these are more like bread rolls but I guess you could try it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ok, my next questions, is - is this cooked before putting into ham and cheese pull apart casserole or is it raw dough.


No, the raw dough is used.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> All the talk of the floods in England sent me to check the local council flood maps for my new place. These are possible forecast flooding maps, but they confirmed my suspicions. I will be laying in a supply of bricks (to put the fridge up on, raise it close to ceiling and hopefully avoid any water in the motor) and if available, sandbags for 3 doors. I am in a possible low height flooding area but walking distance from water front. Not too concerned as there have only being 3 or 4 bad weather events causing flooding in last 6 years.


Too bad you are in a flood zone, always something to worry about.hope you can get your fridge moved up, better safe than sorry.
We are about 2 miles from the nearest " river" but it's pretty small & our house is on top of a hill that's very sandy so no worries about that here, thank goodness.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Not only do we share a first name but also an anniversary. We eloped and had our wedding breakfast at a Walgreen's drug store.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Joy and Don
> WI Joy


Happy anniversary WI Joy, how many years for you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Did you all see this link? I spent ages last night looking around on it, tons of nice free patterns - like I need more, I really need to knit more & book mark patterns less!
Sonja, these even a book of Star Wars ones.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-380233-1.html


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy anniversary WI Joy, how many years for you?


56!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> Sonja, I love the hat! I thought Boxing day was what Sam said, glad it got straightened out.
> I had a busy Christmas eve and day, 2 Christmas eve services (have to see grandkids being Joseph, shepherd and sheep!) and 2 meals on Christmas day, one at MIL's and saw SIL who had cancer surgery and doing well so far, and one at our son's. I tried not to eat too much at each but was still full by the end of the day.
> I'm sorry to hear of injuries hoping they heal quickly and Melody I hope your health issues get straightened out soon I know medical test are so annoying.
> I need to read more then get started with my day. see you all later.


 Thank you . Glad I could help although what Sam said did make me smile😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Busyworkerbee, so wonderful that you are within walking distance to water, but also a worry about flooding. Hopefully you will never have to deal with that, but great that you are taking precautions.
> 
> Glad to say that I am walking. No pain yesterday but today a little has returned so I will be using the laser again. We will celebrate two birthdays soon and I have gone and lost the present for DS. It was a scarf mom had knit and I finished and was going to give to him as a thank you for helping. I will try and knit one up from the remaining yarn and have done for him. Should be a simple knit. At least it is mom's yarn and I will do the same pattern. She basically just knit, so it will be garter, but easy to do. Not quite the same, but hopefully someday I will find it. At least I found DGS's card and a book I made him but have to buy a present yet. Long explanation as to why, but he loves books to read so a gift certificate to a book store should do the trick.
> 
> ...


 Glad to hear you are moving about again Daralene . I hated it when I couldn't walk after my accident 
Good that you are losing weight too hope it continues . I'm like you with losing weight . I never ever put any on apart from pregnancy , didn't matter what I ate and then in my 40ies I got an over active thyroid which they had to kill off and I grew a tyre round my waist and no matter what I do it won't go away even though the consultant promised me it would once they got my medication right


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you all see this link? I spent ages last night looking around on it, tons of nice free patterns - like I need more, I really need to knit more & book mark patterns less!
> Sonja, these even a book of Star Wars ones.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-380233-1.html


I was doing the same as you last night Bonnie 😄 If I spent less time looking at patterns and more time knitting I would have all my to do list done 
Well some of it


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back again. Have just gotten out of hospital for the fifth time. I am home with a large clot in my leg. My wound from surgery in August is finally healed.Sorry I wasn't able to be on line ut in and out of hospitals and rehab facilities doe not lend themselves to computer work. So happy to be home and back on line. Thank to everyone who sent messages and cards they were so appreciated.


Lovely to have you back. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to Joy & Don!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sharronaw said:


> I just peeked in on your TEA party- wonderful recipes. Have vegans in the family and so I will be bookmarking this for sure. Thank you!


Please peek in again!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am slipping in for a few minutes at least. I would like to catch up here, and maybe read a bit of last week, but doubt that I will be able to catch up there at all.
> 
> Tomorrow morning is my thyroid surgery. I have sent DD an email with the link to get here, along with my password, so she can pop in and give you an update. Sam gave me orders to show DH how to do it, but I won't even go there! Besides, he has a mandatory job this week that he is trying to work around my surgery. He will be going it late, after he sees me after recovery. DD will pick me up Tuesday and bring me home when I am discharged. I don't expect any problems. It would be nice if they sent me home tomorrow, but I don't expect that will happen. I was told 23 hour stay to be sure my calcium level stayed up.
> 
> ...


Good luck, I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Tami s daughter had just left a message over on main 
She is out of surgery and doing well


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw this on the main area; absolutely fantastic.


Swedenme said:


> Thanks for starting the week of again Sam . I hope you had a lovely Christmas . Did you stay at home or go with the family
> Your rhubarb bread sounds interesting going to take another look at that
> Knitted my middle son a Star Wars hat and even though it wasn't a Christmas gift I managed to finish it Christmas morning so I gave it to him , his brothers want one now
> What do you think


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Kate for posting on last week's tea party about where the link for the new one was.....duh I had forgotten....gotta go catch up now!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your flooding seems much like our area. I am so sick of mud and even though it is quite warm I really hope we get some really cold weather or we will be overrun with insects this coming spring. My forsythia bush wih typially blooms in March is in full bloom right now. Rally is confusing our plant life. not good.



Swedenme said:


> Caren I hope you are ok your side of the pennies just been seeing all the flood pictures , all those poor people having to leave there homes again
> It's the 3 rd time this month that a lot of them have been flooded
> Today here it's a beautiful sunny day but we too have had more rain than usual over Christmas Day and Boxing Day
> The little stream just round the corner from me is flooded again more so this time than last , it should be about 24 inches across and about 4 inches at the deepest . I would say we now have a lake and easily 10 ft deep


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back Cheri! I have wondered how you were doing. Are doctors going to try and drain the clot or do something to dissolve it? I am so sorry you've really had such a rough time. Are you still in PA or did you make it back to FL?


pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back again. Have just gotten out of hospital for the fifth time. I am home with a large clot in my leg. My wound from surgery in August is finally healed.Sorry I wasn't able to be on line ut in and out of hospitals and rehab facilities doe not lend themselves to computer work. So happy to be home and back on line. Thank to everyone who sent messages and cards they were so appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

praying for closure.


Pup lover said:


> There is a local family here whose 80 year old dementia father/grandfather wandered off in the middle of the night a week ago now. Searches have been done, dogs brought in etc. no sign of him as of yet. With all of the rain, cold temps and now some flooding of streams etc. His family could use some prayers for closure to this situation. Thank you in advance dear prayer warriors, such a horrible thing anytime of the year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy early Anniversary to you and Don! You both are such inspirational people. I bet you were a gorgeous bride though pretty hot and I don't mean in an sense of "boy is she hot (like the kids say now days)....lol. I bet that was embarrassing then but makes a good story now.


jheiens said:


> We have another knitter, Pamela F, in Addingham, West Yorkshire, who sometimes posts on the KTP. I've not heard anything from her since before Christmas and I'm getting anxious about her and her family.
> 
> Tomorrow Don and I will reach our 53rd anniversary. When we married in 1962 the weather turned extremely warm after Christmas. The temp on that day was 76F and my gown was long-sleeved and a double layer for the skirt--all of brocaded satin. I passed out in the receiving line just as Don was about to introduce me to one of his relatives. Suddenly I was neck-deep in the gown. Slightly embarrassing to put it mildly.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We had a good day today. A long lie in, then my sister went to return some items and we went over to my eldest son's for coffee and panetonne which Joan had been given by her Italian restaurant. Both were delicious. Then we watched a bit of a Snow White type film which was funny and are now back here, full and settling in for the evening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures of the grrandchildren. Glad you mom is doing better. Keeping you in prayer today (Monday).


tami_ohio said:


> Here are a few of our Christmas photos. We had a great day. With all of my tests the beginning of the week, and getting gifts wrapped, and what absolutely had to be cleaned, finished, I was tired. I went to church with DD, her SO and the kids. D was alter server and did a wonderful job! I can't believe how grown up he is. He is 12 1/2 now, and almost as tall as I am. Arriana made it half way thru the service before she said "night night mommy" wanting nursed to go to sleep. She was a very good girl in church, though.
> 
> On Christmas day, I gave the bathrooms a quick clean, then went to see Mom. She is doing better. It was a nice visit. They have taken her off many of her meds, and given her something to help keep her calmer. It is working well, and DB and DSIL don't seem as stressed out. She wasn't awake yet when they opened gifts earlier, and DB knew about what time I planned to be there, so they saved her gift until then, so she could open theirs and mine at the same time. I am not sure they will fit, but made her a revised version of fleece "socks". I did a pair for me today, and realized that I did them the wrong direction of the fabric, so the stretch is going the wrong way. Darn. Told DB they may not fit, and would re make them if need be. Not enough time to make them from the pattern Pacer gave me. Mom even joined the conversations and laughed a little. When she started asking how she had gotten there, I knew it was time to leave, before she started getting agitated. Came home and got the ham in the roaster, and DH helped get the cheesy potatoes mixed up and into the oven. Corn from the freezer was the veggie. And when DS got here with his family, he filled the pie shell with chocolate pudding, and made chocolate flavored whipped cream for the top for me. When Arriana woke up from her nap, DD and family came. Which means that I was officially off kitchen duty! When the two "boys" are here together, I am banished. They just take over the kitchen. If they need to know something they ask, but otherwise I just get to do the eating part after that. DH rinsed the dishes after dinner, and I loaded the dishwasher. Dessert was paper plates and plastic forks. Yesterday I was totally wiped out, but much better today. I have my bag packed to take to the hospital for morning. Just need to drop a book and my phone in it. DH will leave it with me after I am out of recovery and in my room. I also have a sock started and have that in my bag. I probably won't feel like knitting or reading, but if I don't take it, I will want it. I will need my phone to call DD to come get me when they turn me loose. There will be a phone in my room, but she will be considered long distance, so I can't call her from there. I am about ready for bed, so will say good night. see you all soon, and know you are all in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy anniversary to you also WI Joy!!!



purl2diva said:


> 56!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a great achievement that is Julie- well done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: to the 'who-dunnit'! but :thumbdown: to the flooding. Heard your PM pompossiting (I know that is not a word- but it is what he does) that he will be there for everyone.


Great word & you're right!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

.Thanks for letting us know Sonja.

Well now I am caught up. Compared to many of you my DH and I are newlyweds as we approach our 23rd anniversary in Feb. But then we were both in our 40s when we married each other after previoius marriages.

I'm working on a scarf for DD's boyfriend and hope to have it finished by the time they return from Florida on the 5th. I had promised him a scarf last Christmas and never got around to it so I'm determined to get it made. Of course if the weather doesn't change he sure won't need it.

TTYL....


Swedenme said:


> Tami s daughter had just left a message over on main
> She is out of surgery and doing well


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks for starting the week of again Sam . I hope you had a lovely Christmas . Did you stay at home or go with the family
> Your rhubarb bread sounds interesting going to take another look at that
> Knitted my middle son a Star Wars hat and even though it wasn't a Christmas gift I managed to finish it Christmas morning so I gave it to him , his brothers want one now
> What do you think


That's fabulous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What it is like for many today in New Zealand- a day surfing at the beach Thanks again, Lisa.


Lovely! It's cold here. Brrr, I left San Antonio why? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We will be having leftovers tonight and maybe tomorrow, but I love tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich, especially on a cold, snowy day--which today has turned out to be! Snow has fallen all day, and we're expected to get about 3.5-4" overnight. Well, I have nowhere to be, so I'm sitting with my tea & cookies, kitty, and crafts.


I have been thinking of you since the news last night and hoping that you did not lose your power in the massive snow you have gotten. 
Stay warm.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to Joy (Purl2diva) & her DH!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, no chocolate is too extreme! Seriously I'm cleaning up my act now that Christmas is over.
> Sam, thank you for new weeks start.
> We drove home today. As soon as we got in the house Macya tore apart a pillow that had zillions of microbe ads. Had to vacuum living room and bedroom. Now it's 8pm and I'm in bed with my box of Kleenex. Think I'll try Vicks on my feet.
> We had a delightful time with family but it's nice to be in your own bed when you don't feel good.


I agree, dark chocolate is good for you too, in moderation of course. lol
Poor Maya, I guess she was really glad to be home also, it's always nice to get home and sleep in ones own bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks or the new tea party , once again lots of interesting recipes.
> Kate & Margaret thanks for the wonderful summaries.
> Desert Joy sorry you aren't feeling well.
> 
> ...


I totally feel your pain, though it doesn't get that cold here, Gizmo has finally learned to get up the stairs, so I take him to the bottom with the other dogs and then he comes back up when he's done, he's doing fairly well with the house breaking considering his age, I still keep puppy pads in two spots for just in case though, good thing he's a little dog.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren I hope you are ok your side of the pennies just been seeing all the flood pictures , all those poor people having to leave there homes again
> It's the 3 rd time this month that a lot of them have been flooded
> Today here it's a beautiful sunny day but we too have had more rain than usual over Christmas Day and Boxing Day
> The little stream just round the corner from me is flooded again more so this time than last , it should be about 24 inches across and about 4 inches at the deepest . I would say we now have a lake and easily 10 ft deep


That is a lot of water, hopefully everyone will avoid that area as much as possible, it is pretty to look at though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Back home after our overnight last night to see The Jersey Boys ..... it was wonderful! Fabulous music, great dancing and an interesting story, I really recommend it. We yacked until after 1am last night so I think I need an early night tonight! Always enjoy my time with the girls and even after 46 years we haven't run out of things to talk and laugh about! :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Back home after our overnight last night to see The Jersey Boys ..... it was wonderful! Fabulous music, great dancing and an interesting story, I really recommend it. We yacked until after 1am last night so I think I need an early night tonight! Always enjoy my time with the girls and even after 46 years we haven't run out of things to talk and laugh about! :thumbup:


Glad to hear that you had a good time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Boy oh boy do I ever have to catch up. Been posting on last week's. Oops&#128516;
Had to go to the laundromat today but grateful all the wash is done.&#128077;

Just watched Mad Max - Fury Road. A little to much blood and violence for me. 

Worked on this hat and finished it at the laundromat. Left my phone at home so had to take a pic here.

Will go back and catch up as I have all 17 pages to read.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I saw this on the main area; absolutely fantastic.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your flooding seems much like our area. I am so sick of mud and even though it is quite warm I really hope we get some really cold weather or we will be overrun with insects this coming spring. My forsythia bush wih typially blooms in March is in full bloom right now. Rally is confusing our plant life. not good.


I know what you mean I've been out with the dog and now have to clean all the mud off my boots


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> .Thanks for letting us know Sonja.
> 
> Well now I am caught up. Compared to many of you my DH and I are newlyweds as we approach our 23rd anniversary in Feb. But then we were both in our 40s when we married each other after previoius marriages.
> 
> ...


 I know some don't go over to main so I thought would let everyone know


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's fabulous!!!


Thank you Kaye


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I completely missed the new link to this ktp. Thank you Julie for messaging me and letting me know. 

Purl2diva and Dh...Happy Anniversary. 53 years.&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
Pearl one. ..Happy to hear you are home. 


Missing comments...sorry&#128533;


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tami s daughter had just left a message over on main
> She is out of surgery and doing well


So glad that she's doing well, thank you for passing the info on to us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you ever make a pb&j using strawberry jam? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Its not actually the peanut butter Tami, I do like it... havent had on pancakes...... its also not the strawberry sauce... I would love that.
> Its the two together at the same time. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go julie - were you listening to books on tape? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No I find it hard when it is this warm- I will take a shower soon, and hopefully get some rest then.
> I have been watching a set of DVD's I chanced on- Grantchester, with James Norton and Robson Green- Quite taken with the story- will have to get series 2 when I can find it. I enjoy a good 'who -dunnit'.
> Also for those that have been following my cycling, for the first time this morning I got my full half hour in on the bike- no sore muscles- and a compliment to the writer who may be Daisy Coulan, for some riveting stories.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of hugs and warm healing energy cathy --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I am ok. Same old stuff going on. And all the sadness everywhere also.
> 
> But yes I am fine and will be ok. Thanks Julie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think heidi will take things down on new year's day or the day after. that is usually when she does it - i always took mine down on new year's day. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I am glad I am not the only one who thought everyone had Boxing Day.
> 
> I take my decorations down in the next week or so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's raw dough. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Ok, my next questions, is - is this cooked before putting into ham and cheese pull apart casserole or is it raw dough.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a happy anniversary to you purl2diva. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Not only do we share a first name but also an anniversary. We eloped and had our wedding breakfast at a Walgreen's drug store.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Joy and Don
> WI Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how was your overnight with the girls? --- sam



KateB said:


> Lovely to have you back. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary to Joy (Purl2diva) & her DH!


Happy anniversary from me to . Hope you are having a lovely day 💐 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Back home after our overnight last night to see The Jersey Boys ..... it was wonderful! Fabulous music, great dancing and an interesting story, I really recommend it. We yacked until after 1am last night so I think I need an early night tonight! Always enjoy my time with the girls and even after 46 years we haven't run out of things to talk and laugh about! :thumbup:


Sounds like you had a lovely time

Now singing sherry😄


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just marking my spot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great word & you're right!


Ours is not a lot better! All vague promises, and no real caring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely! It's cold here. Brrr, I left San Antonio why? lolol


Family?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I completely missed the new link to this ktp. Thank you Julie for messaging me and letting me know.
> 
> Purl2diva and Dh...Happy Anniversary. 53 years.❤❤❤
> Pearl one. ..Happy to hear you are home.
> ...


You're welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> way to go julie - were you listening to books on tape? --- sam


No, listening/watching DVD's.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot.


Hello Caren are you alright hope you didn't get any of that flood water near you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it has been raining here all day - i am sure we got at least an inch of rain - it was really coming down for a while. i haven't been out at all. we are going to have some major flooding around town if this keeps up. 

had lunch with kathy yesterday - had a good time as always. she is having some work done on the van and will be back on the road the first of the year. 

i am half way on the cowl for bailee's friend so think i will go knit on it some more. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ours is not a lot better! All vague promises, and no real caring.


Ours have such smug looks on their faces and Primeministers question time is just embarrassing to watch they act worse than teenagers and call each other honourable Gentleman . There isn't a honourable one in the whole house


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, listening/watching DVD's.


What were the books, Julie.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Started to snow about an hour ago and it is still snowing out there. Supposed to get a snowstorm. Not a great picture.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Back home after our overnight last night to see The Jersey Boys ..... it was wonderful! Fabulous music, great dancing and an interesting story, I really recommend it. We yacked until after 1am last night so I think I need an early night tonight! Always enjoy my time with the girls and even after 46 years we haven't run out of things to talk and laugh about! :thumbup:


Glad to hear you had a good time. I knew you would enjoy Jersey Boys!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Not only do we share a first name but also an anniversary. We eloped and had our wedding breakfast at a Walgreen's drug store.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Joy and Don
> WI Joy


Happy Anniversary to you as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Back home after our overnight last night to see The Jersey Boys ..... it was wonderful! Fabulous music, great dancing and an interesting story, I really recommend it. We yacked until after 1am last night so I think I need an early night tonight! Always enjoy my time with the girls and even after 46 years we haven't run out of things to talk and laugh about! :thumbup:


Sounds like a fun time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't you ever make a pb&j using strawberry jam? --- sam


no- though David does have apricot jam with pb. Honey is good with it too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

On page 9...our storm came through and we got around 4" of snow, I think (it was too cold, so I wasn't going out to measure, LOL). We're fine here and the streets are clear by now in the city, though we barely got above freezing yet since the snow. :thumbdown: East of here is a right mess, however; the interstate has been closed for over a day now.

Spent today clearing out some of the workroom and putting things away. Last night I made soup from all the leftovers and it was great if I say so myself.

Our furnace has been making quite a racket lately so I put in a call to maintenance and they are coming on Wednesday. I don't think anything is seriously wrong with it, but it's very loud and somewhat worrisome. We do have heat, however!

Welcome to the new voices, healing thoughts for all in need (reading on to see if Tami's family has posted an update), and hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Its not actually the peanut butter Tami, I do like it... havent had on pancakes...... its also not the strawberry sauce... I would love that.
> Its the two together at the same time. :shock:


I love peanut butter on pancakes, but the thought of the strawberry sauce does not appeal at all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot.


good to see you on here, Caren. We're getting worried that you may be flooded. I hope not!! And hope that your Christmas was great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's been stormy here all day. Lots of rain and some rain, snain, snow and just about everything else. It sounded like a bunch of buzzing bees for awhile when the snain (snow and rain mixed) was hitting the window almost horizontally from the storm.

I'm so glad I opted to stay home to work. I've been working on numbers all day so it's been nice to have a quiet space.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We were lucky in that most of it passed over us but some places are measuring their snow in feet! :shock: We never lost power, so it was just a cozy stay in kind of day, which wasn't bad at all. He went out to the grocery today but I stayed here and he said the streets were fine. That's good, as he has a doctor's appointment on Wednesday and I get anxious having to drive in a mess.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> We have another knitter, Pamela F, in Addingham, West Yorkshire, who sometimes posts on the KTP. I've not heard anything from her since before Christmas and I'm getting anxious about her and her family.
> 
> Tomorrow Don and I will reach our 53rd anniversary. When we married in 1962 the weather turned extremely warm after Christmas. The temp on that day was 76F and my gown was long-sleeved and a double layer for the skirt--all of brocaded satin. I passed out in the receiving line just as Don was about to introduce me to one of his relatives. Suddenly I was neck-deep in the gown. Slightly embarrassing to put it mildly.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary. Today is also my MIL/FIL anniversary of 54 years. DS#1 was due to be born on their anniversary but came October 4th instead.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ours have such smug looks on their faces and Primeministers question time is just embarrassing to watch they act worse than teenagers and call each other honourable Gentleman . There isn't a honourable one in the whole house


I am afraid I agree with you- Cameron especially.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We were lucky in that most of it passed over us but some places are measuring their snow in feet! :shock: We never lost power, so it was just a cozy stay in kind of day, which wasn't bad at all. He went out to the grocery today but I stayed here and he said the streets were fine. That's good, as he has a doctor's appointment on Wednesday and I get anxious having to drive in a mess.


So glad the worst of it missed you. I heard 8' drifts in parts of New Mexico. Wow. I know it's the south but guess there's not much to stop those cold fronts moving on down from up north.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> What were the books, Julie.


They had been made into TV series, Mary I've been watching Shetland and also Grantchester, the latter I felt dealt very well with the aftermath of war.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Started to snow about an hour ago and it is still snowing out there. Supposed to get a snowstorm. Not a great picture.


We just got a dusting but some areas are supposed to get freezing ice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, sounds like you sure have a great group of friends. So glad you enjoyed yourself so much.

Busy knitting up a scarf to make up for the one I lost. At least this will be made with yarn I got from mom, but the one I lost was knit by her and I just finished it. Would have been even more meaningful. If and when I do find it I will give it to him, but in the meantime, knitting away.

Oh dear, won't be able to read for a while as this is a very lo-cal diet I'm on and I'm not hungry but reading about the food, especially PB is really getting to me. I could eat a whole jar. Interesting to see what is real hunger and what is psychological.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> no- though David does have apricot jam with pb. Honey is good with it too.


I like PB & honey but not with jam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like PB & honey but not with jam.


I prefer it with golden syrup, if one must.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you missed the worst of the storm. I expect most cars/ drivers aren't really prepared for snow so that makes driving worse.
Hope you furnace keeps working, not the time you need a problem.



Sorlenna said:


> On page 9...our storm came through and we got around 4" of snow, I think (it was too cold, so I wasn't going out to measure, LOL). We're fine here and the streets are clear by now in the city, though we barely got above freezing yet since the snow. :thumbdown: East of here is a right mess, however; the interstate has been closed for over a day now.
> 
> Spent today clearing out some of the workroom and putting things away. Last night I made soup from all the leftovers and it was great if I say so myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Same storm expected here so I'm opting to work out of the house today. DH bought new belts, spark plugs, wires, valve cover gaskets, and idler to revitalize my car. It's the first work he's ever had to do on it in over 15 years so it's been a very good car and want to keep it that way. He has access to auto shop at the High School where he works so he'll be going in there for most of the day. A nice quiet day to work at home---but I may have to do some housecleaning first - just some picking up and vacuuming. We'll put the table back down to normal size and move furniture back around when DH gets back home.
> 
> Stay safe in the lousy weather.


We are getting very well "blessed" with the ice storm all day long and it is expected to go into the night. I am not sure when it is suppose to end, I have heard 4 AM and 9 AM. It will end when it does. We get the lake effect version so it comes with a vengeance. It took 20 minutes after work to clear ice off of the windows. I suspect it will be worse in the morning. I will get up early and start working on clearing the ice again.

It was a blessing to have home made beef stew for dinner. I cut up the carrots, celery and onions last night and the boys helped with the potatoes today. DH browned the beef and put together the soup. I really enjoyed it. Matthew is baking brownies for the family tonight since it is cold and I don't mind the oven going for a bit tonight.

I have not caught up, but I would like to wish Tami a speedy recovery and Happy Anniversary to Joy and Don as well as Wisconsin Joy and her DH.

BusyworkerBee...It is so nice to have you with us once again. I do hope the flooding stays away from your home. I am also praying that Caren, James and James' mom are staying clear of the flooding. It has been crazy here with all the spring weather of tornadoes and flooding in various parts of the USA. We are to get wintry weather every day this week. The high of 39*F tomorrow is the last of the highs over freezing so we should start seeing snow. DH wanted to go to the movies with the boys today, but opted not to since the ice started at 9 AM. The movie theater is less than a mile from our home, but ice is slippery no matter how far you are driving.

Betty...I hope the weather is cooperating for your neighborhood.

Okay...I am getting tired so off to sleep I will go.

Sam...Great job on getting those cowls done for the girls. You will be the talk of the schools!!!! Not everyone has an awesome grandpa knitting for them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate glad you had a good time with your friends & enjoyed the show

Mary, happy anniversary to your in-laws, you definitey had express delivery with DS#1, very premmie, must have been a scary time.

Purl2Diva, wow! 56 yrs, was only 2 then.

Spent the day running around & now am on the couch tuckered out. I had tea with a friend this morning, she has nerve problems & when I called to see how she was doing she wanted me to visit. She finds the holidays stressful. Before I got home DH called & said he was going to Lloyd so I rushed home & went with him. Michaels had their yarn on 1/2 price but you would be proud of me, I bought only 5 balls- 2 of them are Patons metallic in a bronze color that I think will look really good on my sister who has red hair- either a cowl or scarf. Has anyone used it?
I bought a few other Christmas things that were marked 70% off to put away for next year


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy anniversary, WI Joy and DH!!

Best wishes to you both. Have you gone to AZ yet or will that be after the New Year? How is the weather where you are? We are still 'way over normal temps and yet it is feeling quite cold with all the wind and rain since late last week. Brrrr!

Take care and keep well.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who've sent lovely wishes for our anniversary. You're very kind. 

May your new year bring many good and positive things to each of you.

I love each of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They had been made into TV series, Mary I've been watching Shetland and also Grantchester, the latter I felt dealt very well with the aftermath of war.


Thank you for the info Julie. I have just downloaded the first Grantchester e book.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We just got a dusting but some areas are supposed to get freezing ice.


Wind has really picked up. Greg checked about 10 minutes ago and it is freezing rain. We are supposed to get an ice storm. Yuck.👎

Hoping we don't lose power. Just in case I should go and charge devices. Check in later


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you missed the worst of the storm. I expect most cars/ drivers aren't really prepared for snow so that makes driving worse.
> Hope you furnace keeps working, not the time you need a problem.


Even if the cars are ready, the drivers are not! This happens so rarely, lots of New Mexicans have little to no experience driving in it. We had a high number of accidents in the city that night, but luckily none fatal.

Furnace people are due Wednesday morning. Oddly enough, now it doesn't sound as rattly as it did...like starting to feel better when you know you're going to the doctor?! LOL

Now thinking of those under the ice storm and sending good thoughts.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello from Denise in Sydney. I hope everyone has recovered from Christmas celebrations. We are slowly getting over an excess of eating. Christmas day with DH and DS and our good friends extended Italian family where the food was gorgeous. Then Christmas at night with DD when she arrived home from Hamilton Island - just cold meats, seafood and salads, but too much so there was no room for the traditional Christmas pavlova. All very lovely, but no time to recover on Boxing Day as our present from DD was a day on Sydney Harbour for the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race. Same gift as last year, but it was so good, she repeated it this year. Different boat, probably the ugliest craft on the harbour from the outside, but wonderful for viewing from the inside as it was 3 levels and all glass. Sit down lunch and all drinks were included and added bonus this year was that DS was able to join us as he was not working till late afternoon.

Start of race was exciting as all the yachts jostled for the best position as it is a big psychological advantage to be the first yacht out of the Sydney Heads to turn right and head down the coast towards Hobart. All the big yachts got a flying start as it was quite breezy but not all the smaller yachts at the back were so lucky. 3 were involved in accidents and were out of the race before they even crossed the start line. But worse happened during the night when they were hit with huge winds that forced about 24 yachts out of the race with damage, including one of the favourites, Wild Oats. It is owned by the family that owns Hamilton Island and has been a winner on many occasions, so their withdrawal was a big disappointment. An American yacht called Comanche was the first across the line in Hobart but may not be the official winner once handicaps are sorted, but all the glory is in crossing the line first, so well done to them because they also damaged their rudder in the winds that first night but sailed on anyway.

I hope everyone has been safe from the terrible storms and flooding in the US and UK. Together with the fires on the Victorian coast, the weather sure has made a lot of people miserable this Christmas season.

Tami, I hope you are recovering well from your surgery. Healing energies winging your way.

Joy, happy belated anniversary wishes to you. And here's to many happy years for you and Don.

Kate, glad you enjoyed Jersey Boys. It's a fabulous musical. We've seen it twice and I would gladly see it again. The big shows here at the moment are Matilda, the musical version of the Roald Dahl kids book, and The Sound of Music with Julie Andrews producing or directing. Would like to see both of them, but did not get tickets for Christmas.

Need to go back to see how everyone is doing, so will sign off now. Stay safe and warm or cool, depending on where you are, and happy knitting if you have the time.

Hugs to everyone,
Denise


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, you go lady! Good for you.
OJoy and Don Happy Anniversary.
Tami hoping surgery went well and you are on the mend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney. I hope everyone has recovered from Christmas celebrations. We are slowly getting over an excess of eating. Christmas day with DH and DS and our good friends extended Italian family where the food was gorgeous. Then Christmas at night with DD when she arrived home from Hamilton Island - just cold meats, seafood and salads, but too much so there was no room for the traditional Christmas pavlova. All very lovely, but no time to recover on Boxing Day as our present from DD was a day on Sydney Harbour for the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race. Same gift as last year, but it was so good, she repeated it this year. Different boat, probably the ugliest craft on the harbour from the outside, but wonderful for viewing from the inside as it was 3 levels and all glass. Sit down lunch and all drinks were included and added bonus this year was that DS was able to join us as he was not working till late afternoon.
> 
> Start of race was exciting as all the yachts jostled for the best position as it is a big psychological advantage to be the first yacht out of the Sydney Heads to turn right and head down the coast towards Hobart. All the big yachts got a flying start as it was quite breezy but not all the smaller yachts at the back were so lucky. 3 were involved in accidents and were out of the race before they even crossed the start line. But worse happened during the night when they were hit with huge winds that forced about 24 yachts out of the race with damage, including one of the favourites, Wild Oats. It is owned by the family that owns Hamilton Island and has been a winner on many occasions, so their withdrawal was a big disappointment. An American yacht called Comanche was the first across the line in Hobart but may not be the official winner once handicaps are sorted, but all the glory is in crossing the line first, so well done to them because they also damaged their rudder in the winds that first night but sailed on anyway.
> 
> ...


That sounds a wonderful Christmas present- I love being on the harbout even on the ferries. Your present would so much better and especially at the start of the race (even worth missing the first day of the boxing day test!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a delightful gift you received. It must have been very exciting too. I love the family picture too.


nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney. I hope everyone has recovered from Christmas celebrations. We are slowly getting over an excess of eating. Christmas day with DH and DS and our good friends extended Italian family where the food was gorgeous. Then Christmas at night with DD when she arrived home from Hamilton Island - just cold meats, seafood and salads, but too much so there was no room for the traditional Christmas pavlova. All very lovely, but no time to recover on Boxing Day as our present from DD was a day on Sydney Harbour for the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race. Same gift as last year, but it was so good, she repeated it this year. Different boat, probably the ugliest craft on the harbour from the outside, but wonderful for viewing from the inside as it was 3 levels and all glass. Sit down lunch and all drinks were included and added bonus this year was that DS was able to join us as he was not working till late afternoon.
> 
> Start of race was exciting as all the yachts jostled for the best position as it is a big psychological advantage to be the first yacht out of the Sydney Heads to turn right and head down the coast towards Hobart. All the big yachts got a flying start as it was quite breezy but not all the smaller yachts at the back were so lucky. 3 were involved in accidents and were out of the race before they even crossed the start line. But worse happened during the night when they were hit with huge winds that forced about 24 yachts out of the race with damage, including one of the favourites, Wild Oats. It is owned by the family that owns Hamilton Island and has been a winner on many occasions, so their withdrawal was a big disappointment. An American yacht called Comanche was the first across the line in Hobart but may not be the official winner once handicaps are sorted, but all the glory is in crossing the line first, so well done to them because they also damaged their rudder in the winds that first night but sailed on anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I called and left message for Pammie1234 since she lives in the area near where Texas was hit with tornadoes and thank goodness she called me back tonight. Fortunately her area and Jynx's area were spared from the tornado and they are safe. Just thought I'd pass along that good news.

Awhile back Rookie posted pictures from attending wine & painting establishment that looked like lots of fun. DH and I received a gift certificate to such a place here that I didn't even know about. We went tonight and had such a good time. The "painting" were were to replicate isn't one I would have necessarily picked but that didn't matter; it was fun. Here are our "masterpieces"; each with their own interpretation....LOL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, I really like them both. Don't know that I would be that creative. WOW!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tami, so glad that the news is so great. Thank you, DD, for sharing that with all of us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I called and left message for Pammie1234 since she lives in the area near where Texas was hit with tornadoes and thank goodness she called me back tonight. Fortunately her area and Jynx's area were spared from the tornado and they are safe. Just thought I'd pass along that good news.
> 
> Awhile back Rookie posted pictures from attending wine & painting establishment that looked like lots of fun. DH and I received a gift certificate to such a place here that I didn't even know about. We went tonight and had such a good time. The "painting" were were to replicate isn't one I would have necessarily picked but that didn't matter; it was fun. Here are our "masterpieces"; each with their own interpretation....LOL


Tahnks for the news about Pammie and Jynx.
The paintings look good- I like the colours in the bottom one. Don't think I could ever manage one looking as nice as these two.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, how fun and what nice pictures.
Denise, what a thoughtful gift. Great looking family.
Daralene, sorry you are still hurting hope the laser helps. Congratulations on 5 lb. loss! That is great.
Well Vicks and turkey soup helped. Felt almost human today. Waterlogged and sat in steam room 10 min. And sauna 10 min. Then took Maya on half hour walk. Then to bed but proud I at least got some exercise.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Anniversary to our brides!!
Glad Tami is done with surgery.
Back in the city, worked hard today cleaning the house, left the decorations up but everything is cleaned and back to order so when we go again it will be alittle easier to take the decorations down.
All the food I cooked in the last few days and tonight was the first night I really enjoyed the meals. I think I am finally relaxing. 
Three days of work in a row and then I will be done for a few days.
Congratulations Julie on the time on the bike. That is wonderful and I am sure you are feeling the benefits from it. Need to find a series I can get into and then sit and knit or sew. 
Take care all. Let's hope the weather gets better, we are doing ok. Last winter we had such a mild one. This one is going ok. About three inches of snow and that is ok to handle. Only one morning of one below zero and then it was up to twenty above by afternoon. January can bring some really wild weather for us, but every mild day shortens the winter.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, what great looking GKs you have, they are sure getting big.
> I hope your surgery goes well. Good luck
> I think the closest thing to Pilsbury canned biscuits would be what we call baking powder biscuits, I will look up a recipe if needed.I have a really good recipe from a friend. Do you make them in the US?


We always called them baking powder biscuits also.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds a wonderful Christmas present- I love being on the harbout even on the ferries. Your present would so much better and especially at the start of the race (even worth missing the first day of the boxing day test!)


Yes, it was worth missing the start of the cricket (our usual Boxing Day "activity") The cricket has been a bit of a disappointment really. Not much of a contest. Not like the old days when the West Indies played exciting cricket. But it is good to see the Aussies playing well.

Dare I ask how the sorting and packing are going? Hope it is not too stressful. When are you going to Maryanne's? Is there lots to do on your house before you put it on the market or is the de-cluttering all you need to do? Bet you will be glad when it is all behind you.

We are in the midst of chaos here too. Since DD is home for a few weeks, she has started de-cluttering her bedroom where heaps of stuff was stashed when she moved from her house in Wagga Wagga 3 years ago. She kept just about everything and only now is throwing it out. Heaps of stuff packed up to go to charity but I think a lot are closed this week, so it is now in the hallway and our bedroom! She suggested we get de-cluttering too. Great idea! But there is nowhere to put anything until her stuff goes!

Oh well, one job at a time!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a delightful gift you received. It must have been very exciting too. I love the family picture too.


Hi Gwen. It was a lovely day with all of us together for the first time in a long time.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, how fun and what nice pictures.
> Denise, what a thoughtful gift. Great looking family.
> Daralene, sorry you are still hurting hope the laser helps. Congratulations on 5 lb. loss! That is great.
> Well Vicks and turkey soup helped. Felt almost human today. Waterlogged and sat in steam room 10 min. And sauna 10 min. Then took Maya on half hour walk. Then to bed but proud I at least got some exercise.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks Desert Joy.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I called and left message for Pammie1234 since she lives in the area near where Texas was hit with tornadoes and thank goodness she called me back tonight. Fortunately her area and Jynx's area were spared from the tornado and they are safe. Just thought I'd pass along that good news.
> 
> Awhile back Rookie posted pictures from attending wine & painting establishment that looked like lots of fun. DH and I received a gift certificate to such a place here that I didn't even know about. We went tonight and had such a good time. The "painting" were were to replicate isn't one I would have necessarily picked but that didn't matter; it was fun. Here are our "masterpieces"; each with their own interpretation....LOL


Love your artwork. Well done. I love the colours in the first one. Was it a wine and painting place or wire and painting? Either way, sounds like fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:
 

> Thank you for the info Julie. I have just downloaded the first Grantchester e book.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, you go lady! Good for you.
> OJoy and Don Happy Anniversary.
> Tami hoping surgery went well and you are on the mend.


Thanks Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Happy Anniversary to our brides!!
> Glad Tami is done with surgery.
> Back in the city, worked hard today cleaning the house, left the decorations up but everything is cleaned and back to order so when we go again it will be alittle easier to take the decorations down.
> All the food I cooked in the last few days and tonight was the first night I really enjoyed the meals. I think I am finally relaxing.
> ...


I've only managed 15 minutes so far today- but better than nothing. Actually my left knee is really playing up- was quite sore when I was in the supermarket- I guess it will improve, Hope so.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I called and left message for Pammie1234 since she lives in the area near where Texas was hit with tornadoes and thank goodness she called me back tonight. Fortunately her area and Jynx's area were spared from the tornado and they are safe. Just thought I'd pass along that good news.
> 
> Awhile back Rookie posted pictures from attending wine & painting establishment that looked like lots of fun. DH and I received a gift certificate to such a place here that I didn't even know about. We went tonight and had such a good time. The "painting" were were to replicate isn't one I would have necessarily picked but that didn't matter; it was fun. Here are our "masterpieces"; each with their own interpretation....LOL


They sure make it a lot of fun, don't they? And, we ended up with quite good pictures too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wine and painting....didn't notice the typo...


nicho said:


> Love your artwork. Well done. I love the colours in the first one. Was it a wine and painting place or wire and painting? Either way, sounds like fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great family photo denise - what fun watching the beginning of the race. how far from sydney is hobart? --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney. I hope everyone has recovered from Christmas celebrations. We are slowly getting over an excess of eating. Christmas day with DH and DS and our good friends extended Italian family where the food was gorgeous. Then Christmas at night with DD when she arrived home from Hamilton Island - just cold meats, seafood and salads, but too much so there was no room for the traditional Christmas pavlova. All very lovely, but no time to recover on Boxing Day as our present from DD was a day on Sydney Harbour for the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race. Same gift as last year, but it was so good, she repeated it this year. Different boat, probably the ugliest craft on the harbour from the outside, but wonderful for viewing from the inside as it was 3 levels and all glass. Sit down lunch and all drinks were included and added bonus this year was that DS was able to join us as he was not working till late afternoon.
> 
> Start of race was exciting as all the yachts jostled for the best position as it is a big psychological advantage to be the first yacht out of the Sydney Heads to turn right and head down the coast towards Hobart. All the big yachts got a flying start as it was quite breezy but not all the smaller yachts at the back were so lucky. 3 were involved in accidents and were out of the race before they even crossed the start line. But worse happened during the night when they were hit with huge winds that forced about 24 yachts out of the race with damage, including one of the favourites, Wild Oats. It is owned by the family that owns Hamilton Island and has been a winner on many occasions, so their withdrawal was a big disappointment. An American yacht called Comanche was the first across the line in Hobart but may not be the official winner once handicaps are sorted, but all the glory is in crossing the line first, so well done to them because they also damaged their rudder in the winds that first night but sailed on anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Prayers answered. Thank you God that Pammie and Jynx are ok. &#128077; 

Just heard a plow so the snow must still be coming down. Heading to bed now. Ttyt.&#128564;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, I'm glad you had a great Christmas. Great photo, your kids sure look like you.

Gwen, I love the paintings, what an interesting way to spend an evening.

Thanks for the news on Pammie & Jynx, I thought the tornados were near them, I'm glad they are OK. Pictures on the news of the devastation are terrible.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, how fun and what nice pictures.
> Denise, what a thoughtful gift. Great looking family.
> Daralene, sorry you are still hurting hope the laser helps. Congratulations on 5 lb. loss! That is great.
> Well Vicks and turkey soup helped. Felt almost human today. Waterlogged and sat in steam room 10 min. And sauna 10 min. Then took Maya on half hour walk. Then to bed but proud I at least got some exercise.


I'm glad you're on the mend


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've only managed 15 minutes so far today- but better than nothing. Actually my left knee is really playing up- was quite sore when I was in the supermarket- I guess it will improve, Hope so.


I need to be working on mine longer as well. That should go on my list of goals for the coming year! I hope your knee improves as well.

Off to bed now...will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I need to be working on mine longer as well. That should go on my list of goals for the coming year! I hope your knee improves as well.
> 
> Off to bed now...will see what tomorrow brings.


Thank you! Hopefully tomorrow will not bring more snow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Yes, it was worth missing the start of the cricket (our usual Boxing Day "activity") The cricket has been a bit of a disappointment really. Not much of a contest. Not like the old days when the West Indies played exciting cricket. But it is good to see the Aussies playing well.
> 
> Dare I ask how the sorting and packing are going? Hope it is not too stressful. When are you going to Maryanne's? Is there lots to do on your house before you put it on the market or is the de-cluttering all you need to do? Bet you will be glad when it is all behind you.
> 
> ...


Painter coming in tomorrow, some minor works next week and i htink that will be done. 
Maryanne goes late on the 7th so I assume we will move there that weekend (but I should know better than to assume anything with DH!). And tying him down at this stage is impossibe. And even if I htink I have he is just as likely to change. So every liklihood that he will be trying to get us into Maryanne's place while she is trying to get out. 
After all if we move in Thursday we could have an open that weekend!

Without doubt if youcan avoid all of you decluttering at onc eit is better.

Windies put up a bit of a fight in the last couple of days- not enough to stop us having a good win though but at least they didn't totally give up.
And I've been able to watch some of it on my iPad. Think I said couldn't get the TV working. Well Optus who had a preium pack you needed to pay for made it free for the last couple of weeks and I got it working today. Also got it on my phone so while I was out I was watching the telecast as I walked the streets!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

The paintings are both great. Looks like it was a fun gift.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone and Merry Christmas.
Haven't been here in a while. Had that bug and that knocked me out for about 4 days. Haven't been sick like that in a long while. Then it was playing catch up to get ready for Christmas. Funny thing it comes whether one is ready or not. I got pretty much everything finished I wanted too and everyone was happy.
We had dinner with one DD and family. Spent my non eating time colouring monster high dolls with the DGD.
A few days before Christmas I was babysitting 3 DGD's and I let them play games on my iPad because I had so much to do.
I went to use it and it wanted my passcode and then wouldn't recognize it so I was locked out. Was on the phone with apple for 2 2 hour sessions and trying to fix it through my lap top. No go sp they told me I had to send it to them or take it to an apple store which we don't have. Our son came over and picked it up on Christmas Eve and they brought it back yesterday all working great again. Our DDIL fixed it, smart girl.
We had a great Christmas and got thoroughly spoiled by my kids.
I am now anxious to get to,organizing and cleaning my house because I didn't get that done. I have some big knitting projects I want to get going on.
Must do some reading and see how everyone is. A big hug to all.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami


Sonya I saw your Star Wars hat and what an exceptional job you did. Your set in your avatar is gorgeous.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Anniversary Joy- have a lovely day together. Well done on 53 years together.


From me too Joy.💐


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a great achievement that is Julie- well done.


Absolutely Julie, good for you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> 56!


Wow, happy anniversary to you as well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney. I hope everyone has recovered from Christmas celebrations. We are slowly getting over an excess of eating. Christmas day with DH and DS and our good friends extended Italian family where the food was gorgeous. Then Christmas at night with DD when she arrived home from Hamilton Island - just cold meats, seafood and salads, but too much so there was no room for the traditional Christmas pavlova. All very lovely, but no time to recover on Boxing Day as our present from DD was a day on Sydney Harbour for the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race. Same gift as last year, but it was so good, she repeated it this year. Different boat, probably the ugliest craft on the harbour from the outside, but wonderful for viewing from the inside as it was 3 levels and all glass. Sit down lunch and all drinks were included and added bonus this year was that DS was able to join us as he was not working till late afternoon.
> 
> Start of race was exciting as all the yachts jostled for the best position as it is a big psychological advantage to be the first yacht out of the Sydney Heads to turn right and head down the coast towards Hobart. All the big yachts got a flying start as it was quite breezy but not all the smaller yachts at the back were so lucky. 3 were involved in accidents and were out of the race before they even crossed the start line. But worse happened during the night when they were hit with huge winds that forced about 24 yachts out of the race with damage, including one of the favourites, Wild Oats. It is owned by the family that owns Hamilton Island and has been a winner on many occasions, so their withdrawal was a big disappointment. An American yacht called Comanche was the first across the line in Hobart but may not be the official winner once handicaps are sorted, but all the glory is in crossing the line first, so well done to them because they also damaged their rudder in the winds that first night but sailed on anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad to hear Tami is doing well. Hopefully more news soon.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> great family photo denise - what fun watching the beginning of the race. how far from sydney is hobart? --- sam


Don't know if anyone has answered but it is 630 nautical miles south from Sydney. A long way and even seasoned sailors usually got sea sick somewhere along the way.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good looking family you have there Denise. Sounds like you had a fun day out, what a wonderful way to see the start of the race. Too bad some of the boats were forced out by gales but I hope no lives were lost.


Thanks for the comments. I think my kids are good looking but I am biased!

Fortunately no lives lost this year. There was one bad storm some years back with several lives lost but I think people have learned it is better to be safe than sorry, hence the huge number of withdrawals this year.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:-D :-D :-D 

Went to the doctor today to get fresh scripts for the year and her scales said I had lost 4kg, knew I had lost some as some of my jeans are just falling off and some previously tight clothing is getting comfortable.

Mostly lost because I am more active here. Twice this week have taken Maggie May (cocker spaniel fur baby) for walks on the ocen front paths. Lots of mangroves and mossies though. 

Also, eating lightly as cannot afford a lot of food so am buying smart and also eating smaller light meals. I mainly buy things I can put together for a few meals. I do have to watch the iron levels as red meat (my favorite source of iron) is a bit expensive to buy, even the old standby of mince is getting expensive. Might be partly to do with drought that the cattle people are experiencing, not sure. I have 3 meals a day, not big meals but enough so that I am not hungry for a few hours between.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Tami s daughter had just left a message over on main
> She is out of surgery and doing well


   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Anniversary. Today is also my MIL/FIL anniversary of 54 years. DS#1 was due to be born on their anniversary but came October 4th instead.


Wow, that was early! Happy Anniversary to your in-laws.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> great family photo denise - what fun watching the beginning of the race. how far from sydney is hobart? --- sam


What great pictures and a wonderful Christmas present . It looks beautiful there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you're on the mend


I'm glad you are feeling better too Joy , it's nice to get out for walks and blow all the cobwebs away . Beautiful blue skies here today so it's turned chilly but still nice to get out walking . Saw a fox this morning he looked at Mishka and she looked at him then they totally ignored each other . Thank goodness ,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I called and left message for Pammie1234 since she lives in the area near where Texas was hit with tornadoes and thank goodness she called me back tonight. Fortunately her area and Jynx's area were spared from the tornado and they are safe. Just thought I'd pass along that good news.
> 
> Awhile back Rookie posted pictures from attending wine & painting establishment that looked like lots of fun. DH and I received a gift certificate to such a place here that I didn't even know about. We went tonight and had such a good time. The "painting" were were to replicate isn't one I would have necessarily picked but that didn't matter; it was fun. Here are our "masterpieces"; each with their own interpretation....LOL


What a great gift. I love both your paintings but would probably go for the bottom one if I had to choose, only because they are "my" colours. I don't think I would be able to reproduce anything like that in any col,our!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've wasted the last 60 minutes away doing nothing , I've finished the hat/cowl and baby cardigan I was making and now I can't seem to find anything I want to make . Think it's because I was going to make a little girl out fit but everything I looked at I keep saying no . Think I will make a onesie for a boy been wanting to try a different pattern not sure what colour maybe beige and something . Well thanks for that you have been a great help &#128516;Off to knit


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Thanks for the comments. I think my kids are good looking but I am biased!
> 
> Fortunately no lives lost this year. There was one bad storm some years back with several lives lost but I think people have learned it is better to be safe than sorry, hence the huge number of withdrawals this year.


From what I've learnt about ocean racing, the participants all race hard against each other, but if one of their number is in real danger, they will turn around and blow their own chances of winning to help a colleague. For many years I worked for a surgeon who was passionate about ocean racing. He always said he was not a surgeon who enjoyed sailing but a sailor who did a bit of surgery to earn enough money to keep his boat in the water!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ok, my next questions, is - is this cooked before putting into ham and cheese pull apart casserole or is it raw dough.


Umm, good question LOL. I hope someone else has answered this for you. I shall read on.... my guess might be not cooked first....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Went to the doctor today to get fresh scripts for the year and her scales said I had lost 4kg, knew I had lost some as some of my jeans are just falling off and some previously tight clothing is getting comfortable.
> 
> ...


Well done you! Sounds like you've found the perfect weight loss plan. I'm sure you will feel the benefit of all that weight loss, especially in your heat.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better too Joy , it's nice to get out for walks and blow all the cobwebs away . Beautiful blue skies here today so it's turned chilly but still nice to get out walking . Saw a fox this morning he looked at Mishka and she looked at him then they totally ignored each other . Thank goodness ,


Beautiful day here today too. I'm off dog walking shortly. Dogs here went mad earlier this morning - they'd obviously seen something in their garden that needed to be chased out! They made so much fuss, more than usual if they see a squirrel or large bird. I'm wondering if Mr Fox was around or maybe even a deer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Not only do we share a first name but also an anniversary. We eloped and had our wedding breakfast at a Walgreen's drug store.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Joy and Don
> WI Joy


Happy Anniversary from me.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, the raw dough is used.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Tami s daughter had just left a message over on main
> She is out of surgery and doing well


Great news!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you all see this link? I spent ages last night looking around on it, tons of nice free patterns - like I need more, I really need to knit more & book mark patterns less!
> Sonja, these even a book of Star Wars ones.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-380233-1.html


Thanks for sharing, have bookmarked them... some really cool stuff.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

This is the 2nd attempt at this post... where did the first one disappear to I wonder...

Anyway.... a friend were chatting the other day about cleaning options... and I mentioned that I had heard that Dawn dishwashing detergent was great for cleaning showers etc.... sooooo we googled it to see if it was available over her in Aust..... and it can only be bought online at the price of........drum roll please........... $49.95 :shock: :shock: :shock: O.M.G.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Back home after our overnight last night to see The Jersey Boys ..... it was wonderful! Fabulous music, great dancing and an interesting story, I really recommend it. We yacked until after 1am last night so I think I need an early night tonight! Always enjoy my time with the girls and even after 46 years we haven't run out of things to talk and laugh about! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> don't you ever make a pb&j using strawberry jam? --- sam


Well... ah... what can I say? Nope. Sorry. Never have. However one day when I am feeling brave I promise I will try it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of hugs and warm healing energy cathy --- sam


Thanks Sam. I will be fine.... just tiring doing "the battle" sometimes.

Oh yeah, on top of everything else the Nursing Home rang me yesterday.... hi I dont suppose you took one of your mums hearing aids home by any chance? :shock: Nope! Why? Well we cant find it anywhere, have had the carers searching all around her room and in the bed and under. Uh huh I say. This is not good I say. She is VERY deaf without it! Its not like she can go and put it somewhere... it must be somewhere there...... Then this morning they ring me again... Just letting you know the hearing aid has been found. Oh great I say... where was it? Under the bed she says.! Good Grief!

Well I guess there is looking and then there is looking properly... :roll: 
I had visions of how on earth was I going to get her to the hearing aid place and how on earth was she going to be able to have a test done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> no- though David does have apricot jam with pb. Honey is good with it too.


I have had honey and banana with PB in a toasted sandwich... yum


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I love peanut butter on pancakes, but the thought of the strawberry sauce does not appeal at all!


LOL Its not just me then!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad the worst of it missed you. I heard 8' drifts in parts of New Mexico. Wow. I know it's the south but guess there's not much to stop those cold fronts moving on down from up north.


Wow! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, I really like them both. Don't know that I would be that creative. WOW!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Me either, they are good Gwen. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awhile back Rookie posted pictures from attending wine & painting establishment that looked like lots of fun. DH and I received a gift certificate to such a place here that I didn't even know about. We went tonight and had such a good time. The "painting" were were to replicate isn't one I would have necessarily picked but that didn't matter; it was fun. Here are our "masterpieces"; each with their own interpretation....LOL


What a great gift and both pictures are fantastic are they going up on the wall somewhere so you can remember the lovely time you both had


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Absolutely Julie, good for you.


Thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Sonya I saw your Star Wars hat and what an exceptional job you did. Your set in your avatar is gorgeous.


Thank you very much . Wish I knew what to do next . I just can't seem to settle today . I ve messed about on iPad , moved from one room to the next not really tidying anything , picked up a book for all of 5 minutes now back to iPad . I'm like that song busy doing nothing


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> This is the 2nd attempt at this post... where did the first one disappear to I wonder...
> 
> Anyway.... a friend were chatting the other day about cleaning options... and I mentioned that I had heard that Dawn dishwashing detergent was great for cleaning showers etc.... sooooo we googled it to see if it was available over her in Aust..... and it can only be bought online at the price of........drum roll please........... $49.95 :shock: :shock: :shock: O.M.G.


Hope you got a couple each :-D :-D :-D


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> don't you ever make a pb&j using strawberry jam? --- sam


Not a normal sandwich mix here, more likely to have vegemite and cheese or jam and cheese or pb and honey


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Went to the doctor today to get fresh scripts for the year and her scales said I had lost 4kg, knew I had lost some as some of my jeans are just falling off and some previously tight clothing is getting comfortable.
> 
> ...


 Well done Heather , that's a good amount to lose and the best way to do it 
What a lovely name you have for your dog 
one of my best naughty memories was hiding my older brothers record of Maggie May and not ever telling him used to play it when he wasn't there 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam. I will be fine.... just tiring doing "the battle" sometimes.
> 
> Oh yeah, on top of everything else the Nursing Home rang me yesterday.... hi I dont suppose you took one of your mums hearing aids home by any chance? :shock: Nope! Why? Well we cant find it anywhere, have had the carers searching all around her room and in the bed and under. Uh huh I say. This is not good I say. She is VERY deaf without it! Its not like she can go and put it somewhere... it must be somewhere there...... Then this morning they ring me again... Just letting you know the hearing aid has been found. Oh great I say... where was it? Under the bed she says.! Good Grief!
> 
> ...


Glad it all got sorted Cathy don't need any extra problems


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Went to the doctor today to get fresh scripts for the year and her scales said I had lost 4kg, knew I had lost some as some of my jeans are just falling off and some previously tight clothing is getting comfortable.
> 
> ...


That's great! That's the way to eat - small consistent meals according to my doctors. He recommends 3 small meals and 2 snacks per day and not to let it go more than 2 hours without eating. That is not how I do it at all...no breakfast, late lunch, big dinner; no wonder I have a spare tire.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

nicho said:


> Don't know if anyone has answered but it is 630 nautical miles south from Sydney. A long way and even seasoned sailors usually got sea sick somewhere along the way.


Yes, and this year was really rough, especially when crossing between the mainland and Tasmania.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

nicho said:


> Thanks for the comments. I think my kids are good looking but I am biased!
> 
> Fortunately no lives lost this year. There was one bad storm some years back with several lives lost but I think people have learned it is better to be safe than sorry, hence the huge number of withdrawals this year.


Yes, one race a few years back has a stack of retirements because of the weather, but fortunately the race leaders got through before it turned bad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam. I will be fine.... just tiring doing "the battle" sometimes.
> 
> Oh yeah, on top of everything else the Nursing Home rang me yesterday.... hi I dont suppose you took one of your mums hearing aids home by any chance? :shock: Nope! Why? Well we cant find it anywhere, have had the carers searching all around her room and in the bed and under. Uh huh I say. This is not good I say. She is VERY deaf without it! Its not like she can go and put it somewhere... it must be somewhere there...... Then this morning they ring me again... Just letting you know the hearing aid has been found. Oh great I say... where was it? Under the bed she says.! Good Grief!
> 
> ...


The difference of a guy looking for it and and a woman finding it? Sorry, Sam!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much . Wish I knew what to do next . I just can't seem to settle today . I ve messed about on iPad , moved from one room to the next not really tidying anything , picked up a book for all of 5 minutes now back to iPad . I'm like that song busy doing nothing


You need days like that.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p25 and past time to hit the sack.

Glad to hear Pammie and Jinx were safe with the nasty nature.

Take care all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Caren are you alright hope you didn't get any of that flood water near you


We are dry but there was flooding close to us. The pub we had planned on going to was flooded, they are hoping to be open again by New Years. I have been keeping busy painting walls and such. 
Hope you didn't get flooded.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are dry but there was flooding close to us. The pub we had planned on going to was flooded, they are hoping to be open again by New Years. I have been keeping busy painting walls and such.
> Hope you didn't get flooded.


Glad to hear you're dry -- will it stay that way? By the looks on the news, it looks like there's more rain on the way. Hope you are able to get out to celebrate New Year's together!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> We are dry but there was flooding close to us. The pub we had planned on going to was flooded, they are hoping to be open again by New Years. I have been keeping busy painting walls and such.
> Hope you didn't get flooded.


I'm glad to hear you are dry . I read that Brighouse had been flooded and knew that was near you so I did wonder. Here the streams are all flooded and the river has burst its banks but we are on high ground and a couple of mile s from the river so ok . Hope you stay dry as another storm is due to hit


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> good to see you on here, Caren. We're getting worried that you may be flooded. I hope not!! And hope that your Christmas was great.


No flooding personally, others near by had some though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you! Hopefully tomorrow will not bring more snow.


Guess what we woke up to? It's snowing. :roll: Right now it's fairly light, so I'm hoping it will taper off/stop shortly. We can stay in today but have to go out tomorrow for his appointment.



sugarsugar said:


> This is the 2nd attempt at this post... where did the first one disappear to I wonder...
> 
> Anyway.... a friend were chatting the other day about cleaning options... and I mentioned that I had heard that Dawn dishwashing detergent was great for cleaning showers etc.... sooooo we googled it to see if it was available over her in Aust..... and it can only be bought online at the price of........drum roll please........... $49.95 :shock: :shock: :shock: O.M.G.


That's astounding! I just bought a large bottle the other day for around $6. So very strange!

I am hoping to get some photos today of recent projects--have been working on the small quilts a lot over the holiday and am ready to send them off at last once I do that. I have also been doing a bit of knitting but off and on...so little time to do everything I want!

Happy belateds to the anniversary folks; I knew I'd forgotten to say something yesterday.

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> This is the 2nd attempt at this post... where did the first one disappear to I wonder...
> 
> Anyway.... a friend were chatting the other day about cleaning options... and I mentioned that I had heard that Dawn dishwashing detergent was great for cleaning showers etc.... sooooo we googled it to see if it was available over her in Aust..... and it can only be bought online at the price of........drum roll please........... $49.95 :shock: :shock: :shock: O.M.G.


OMG & here it is one of the cheapest dish soaps at $2-3 depending if you get it on sale for over a liter. I've never tried it for cleaning the tub & shower, must do that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad they found it, I thought you were going to say it had gone with the bed linens. My step- dads got lost once & since I worked at the Hospital I got the pleasure of going through bags of dirty linens( they got shipped to a central laundry 3 hrs away- how nuts is that) looking for it. Thankfully we found it as we could never have got him to the hearing aid place.



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam. I will be fine.... just tiring doing "the battle" sometimes.
> 
> Oh yeah, on top of everything else the Nursing Home rang me yesterday.... hi I dont suppose you took one of your mums hearing aids home by any chance? :shock: Nope! Why? Well we cant find it anywhere, have had the carers searching all around her room and in the bed and under. Uh huh I say. This is not good I say. She is VERY deaf without it! Its not like she can go and put it somewhere... it must be somewhere there...... Then this morning they ring me again... Just letting you know the hearing aid has been found. Oh great I say... where was it? Under the bed she says.! Good Grief!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The difference of a guy looking for it and and a woman finding it? Sorry, Sam!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are dry but there was flooding close to us. The pub we had planned on going to was flooded, they are hoping to be open again by New Years. I have been keeping busy painting walls and such.
> Hope you didn't get flooded.


I'm glad the flooding missed your house, the photos on the news are crazy. Mother nature sure has a bug up her backside this winter :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations on the weight loss but having such a tight budget doesn't sound like fun.
Here beef is very expensive recently, something to do with cattle numbers being down in the US so demand is high. My DH prefers beef to all other meats but is getting fed more pork recently. We really need to get a few cows so we can have our own beef. 


busyworkerbee said:


> :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Went to the doctor today to get fresh scripts for the year and her scales said I had lost 4kg, knew I had lost some as some of my jeans are just falling off and some previously tight clothing is getting comfortable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you are well now; how awful to be sick during the holiday. Good that your DDIL was able to fix your computer. 


mags7 said:


> Hello everyone and Merry Christmas.
> Haven't been here in a while. Had that bug and that knocked me out for about 4 days. Haven't been sick like that in a long while. Then it was playing catch up to get ready for Christmas. Funny thing it comes whether one is ready or not. I got pretty much everything finished I wanted too and everyone was happy.
> We had dinner with one DD and family. Spent my non eating time colouring monster high dolls with the DGD.
> A few days before Christmas I was babysitting 3 DGD's and I let them play games on my iPad because I had so much to do.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats on the weight loss. Just want to say you really seem happier being in your own place now. Hope this status remains as you enter into the new year. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


busyworkerbee said:


> :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Went to the doctor today to get fresh scripts for the year and her scales said I had lost 4kg, knew I had lost some as some of my jeans are just falling off and some previously tight clothing is getting comfortable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Believe me you could do it! They lead you through the painting step by step. I honestly wasn't too thrilled with mine because I wanted a deep definite red and what they had was a definite pink but still had fun. I loved what DH did on his expressing his own creativity. Will definitely do it again. I used to do quite a bit of painting using acrylics many years ago; even sold a couple but never had attempted to copy someone else's work as they have you do. It really was fun. I told DH he needed to make me an easel (I gifted the nice big one I used to have to the school art department many years ago) and perhaps I'll get back into painting again.


angelam said:


> What a great gift. I love both your paintings but would probably go for the bottom one if I had to choose, only because they are "my" colours. I don't think I would be able to reproduce anything like that in any col,our!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the anniversary wishes. Before DD1 passed away, she would choose a menu and assign parts of it to her siblings and they would cook us a wonderful dinner. After she passed away, the others found it too difficult to carry on so they have taken us out to dinner but this year, the carious schedules did not work out to do that.

We spent the day watching the storm which switched from snow to rain to freezing rain and back again several times.

DD2 was going back to San Francisco. Fortunately she had ordered a car service to O'Hare so we did not have to make that trip. Her plane was three hours late leaving but she felt very lucky as there were 71 people on standby for that flight due to previous cancellations.

We have a bit of sunshine today and it looks like the main roads are clear.i am doing some laundry and some knitting. I pulled out a coupleof UFOs that I'm determined to finish.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WHOA!!! That is beyond outrageous!!!


sugarsugar said:


> This is the 2nd attempt at this post... where did the first one disappear to I wonder...
> 
> Anyway.... a friend were chatting the other day about cleaning options... and I mentioned that I had heard that Dawn dishwashing detergent was great for cleaning showers etc.... sooooo we googled it to see if it was available over her in Aust..... and it can only be bought online at the price of........drum roll please........... $49.95 :shock: :shock: :shock: O.M.G.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH was constantly putting PB on waffles and then maple syrup....I just couldn't fathom eating that but then tried it and even added banana slices and it was delicious! One of my favorite breakfast items now. PB & J of just about any sort is a mainstay here. Favorite is probably PB & grape jelly. Grew up on that.


sugarsugar said:


> LOL Its not just me then!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes, they will be hung in the house somewhere....just not sure where yet.


Swedenme said:


> What a great gift and both pictures are fantastic are they going up on the wall somewhere so you can remember the lovely time you both had


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to keep the bugs away. yeah for ddil. one of these days that is going to happen to heidi's phone - one or the other of the boys is usually playing games on it. glad you had a good christmas and hope the new year brings all good things. 000 sam



mags7 said:


> Hello everyone and Merry Christmas.
> Haven't been here in a while. Had that bug and that knocked me out for about 4 days. Haven't been sick like that in a long while. Then it was playing catch up to get ready for Christmas. Funny thing it comes whether one is ready or not. I got pretty much everything finished I wanted too and everyone was happy.
> We had dinner with one DD and family. Spent my non eating time colouring monster high dolls with the DGD.
> A few days before Christmas I was babysitting 3 DGD's and I let them play games on my iPad because I had so much to do.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the seas must be really rough between the two places for the sailors to get sea sick. --- sam



nicho said:


> Don't know if anyone has answered but it is 630 nautical miles south from Sydney. A long way and even seasoned sailors usually got sea sick somewhere along the way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could buy it and mail it to you for half that - did that price include shipping? wow - pretty expensive stuff. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> This is the 2nd attempt at this post... where did the first one disappear to I wonder...
> 
> Anyway.... a friend were chatting the other day about cleaning options... and I mentioned that I had heard that Dawn dishwashing detergent was great for cleaning showers etc.... sooooo we googled it to see if it was available over her in Aust..... and it can only be bought online at the price of........drum roll please........... $49.95 :shock: :shock: :shock: O.M.G.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very good i agree. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I have had honey and banana with PB in a toasted sandwich... yum


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Guess what we woke up to? It's snowing. Right now it's fairly light, so I'm hoping it will taper off/stop shortly. We can stay in today but have to go out tomorrow for his appointment. Sorlenna


It sounds like this is quite unusual for NM, - will it cause flooding when it thaws?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Thank you all for the anniversary wishes. Before DD1 passed away, she would choose a menu and assign parts of it to her siblings and they would cook us a wonderful dinner. After she passed away, the others found it too difficult to carry on so they have taken us out to dinner but this year, the carious schedules did not work out to do that.
> 
> We spent the day watching the storm which switched from snow to rain to freezing rain and back again several times.
> 
> ...


I don't envy anyone having to get out of O'Hare yesterday or today. Still many people stranded there. My BIL in Crystal Lake would prefer to go to Milwaukee or Rockford to fly out of rather than O'Hare.

Glad everyone is home safe and sound and that you had a good Christmas and anniversary.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We are dry but there was flooding close to us. The pub we had planned on going to was flooded, they are hoping to be open again by New Years. I have been keeping busy painting walls and such.
> Hope you didn't get flooded.


Been thinking of you a lot these past few days. So pleased you're not flooded but a bit of a shame you couldn't get to the pub! I hope we're going to get to see some of your handiwork once you have finished all this painting. Stay safe, warm and dry. x


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't envy anyone having to get out of O'Hare yesterday or today. Still many people stranded there. My BIL in Crystal Lake would prefer to go to Milwaukee or Rockford to fly out of rather than O'Hare.
> 
> Glad everyone is home safe and sound and that you had a good Christmas and anniversary.


Milwaukee is certainly easier to get to but if your flight is cancelled there are not as many options as there are at O'Hare. We have started to fly from there when going to AZ for that reason.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It sounds like this is quite unusual for NM, - will it cause flooding when it thaws?


It is unusual, but since El Nino is working this year, it is the part of the cycle that leaves us wetter than usual. We shouldn't have flooding from the melting--the rain often causes flooding in summer/fall. We are now officially drought-free, also, after years of that!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> good to see you on here, Caren. We're getting worried that you may be flooded. I hope not!! And hope that your Christmas was great.


No flooding for us but close by. It is devastating seeing the damage done and withy other storm due tonight. Not as bad but not good just the same. My Christmas was really good dispite missing my bunch.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It is unusual, but since El Nino is working this year, it is the part of the cycle that leaves us wetter than usual. We shouldn't have flooding from the melting--the rain often causes flooding in summer/fall. We are now officially drought-free, also, after years of that!


Yippie so glad you are no longer in draught conditions.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Been thinking of you a lot these past few days. So pleased you're not flooded but a bit of a shame you couldn't get to the pub! I hope we're going to get to see some of your handiwork once you have finished all this painting. Stay safe, warm and dry. x


I will post photos once I have some finished up. Likely the bathroom will be the first finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It is unusual, but since El Nino is working this year, it is the part of the cycle that leaves us wetter than usual. We shouldn't have flooding from the melting--the rain often causes flooding in summer/fall. We are now officially drought-free, also, after years of that!


The silver lining!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

You all are on page 27 already! I don't know if dd posted for me. Everything went well. I am waiting for discharge now. Will read more later. Still have a drain in that dr will take out tomorrow. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You all are on page 27 already! I don't know if dd posted for me. Everything went well. I am waiting for discharge now. Will read more later. Still have a drain in that dr will take out tomorrow. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


That is good you are being discharged- all the best!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I missed the new thread - and 27 pages... let's see if I can ever catch up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I missed the new thread - and 27 pages... let's see if I can ever catch up!


Oh dear- you might have to wait for the summary at the beginning of next week!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> You all are on page 27 already! I don't know if dd posted for me. Everything went well. I am waiting for discharge now. Will read more later. Still have a drain in that dr will take out tomorrow. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


Your daughter posted over on new topics Tami . Hope you get to Home soon and make a speedy recovery 💐
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 2:45pm here and I will admit I was up early then back to bed. Up again for a bit then back to bed. Just got up at 2:00. Yikes. The holidays and traveling really wore me out. Think I am finally caught up with sleep. Going to knit for a bit.

Not a lot of snow compared to what I expected. Has been rainy and wet here but snow has stayed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wanted to let you know that GrandmaPaula is healing well from her surgery, and although not 100% for Christmas she feels good about it, but caught a very bad cold and the doctor was afraid of pneumonia so treated her. She plans to stop by and visit soon.

I'm on a knitting marathon, knitting from early morning till late night again. Still can't find the scarf my mother had knit and I finished for son, so I am using mom's yarn. The very same skein she had knit the other scarf from. Funny as how my arthritis in the hand is getting worse it seems my tension has gotten tighter and the way I am using my hand is so much more functional. Actually knitting faster and tension is just very even, not so tight that I can't knit it on the next row. A disadvantage with an advantage.

We had freezing rain, as was predicted. Roads were not great but not an ice storm like in the past. OK, so I have lost 10 lbs. and continuing. I'm thrilled, though tempered with that nagging thought of the fact that keeping it off is the real test. Pretty sure much of it was water, but with 10 lbs., think we must be getting into the nitty gritty of it also. Wish me luck. So sorry I don't have time to catch up as I must finish up this scarf I just started yesterday and I have lunch out tomorrow and 2 appointments and a birthday party for DS and DGS#2. Had to call for dishwasher repairs so they will come a week from Friday. Till then it looks like we are washing them by hand. We usually soak them anyway and get anything remaining off before putting in dishwasher, so won't be too bad. I just love hot soapy water anyway and seeing things sparkle and shine when done. I know, I'm sick. :XD: :XD:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You all are on page 27 already! I don't know if dd posted for me. Everything went well. I am waiting for discharge now. Will read more later. Still have a drain in that dr will take out tomorrow. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


Great news. We did hear that you were fine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Since the men are coming to empty the bins tomorrow and I couldn't settle I've finished de cluttering the kitchen I started before Christmas with the top cupboards and today I finished it . I still had my youngest sons pack lunchbox from when he was little at the back of one of them cupboards don't know why I kept it . Also did my ironing . I've put the two baby projects I started this morning in my basket and I've started another Star Wars hat instead , going to knit it while I watch And then there were none an adaption of Agatha Christies book


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning folks, 
Time flies when we are having fun.
I hope you're all warm and dry and safe from floods and fires around our world. It's gone from hot weather to cool and misty rain over the mountains around us. I packed for all seasons so have right clothes for it.
We are going to see Star Wars 2D today so looking forward to it.
There's a building code here that homes must reflect the environment so the natural timbers and local schist stone is everywhere and I love the rugged mountain look of it. We needed to relax after our hard year and it's really a nice environment here. Apartment is actually a two storey house and very luxurious we are loving it. Catch up again with you all soon home on Saturday new year coming up fast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You all are on page 27 already! I don't know if dd posted for me. Everything went well. I am waiting for discharge now. Will read more later. Still have a drain in that dr will take out tomorrow. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


Good to hear from you - hope you are feeling fine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I took the photos, but my camera cord has gone walkabout (again). Ah, talk about cluttered space! I know it's here somewhere...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Since the men are coming to empty the bins tomorrow and I couldn't settle I've finished de cluttering the kitchen I started before Christmas with the top cupboards and today I finished it . I still had my youngest sons pack lunchbox from when he was little at the back of one of them cupboards don't know why I kept it . Also did my ironing . I've put the two baby projects I started this morning in my basket and I've started another Star Wars hat instead , going to knit it while I watch And then there were none an adaption of Agatha Christies book


We have a small case here that my youngest brother used for kindergarten, which then came down to us and Vicky used to pack it with stuff for Big Bunny when we went away for weekends. So it will now get handed to Elizabeth (or maybe a sibling) and see what use is made of it then. One of those why was it kept? But how nice that it was.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good evening everyone.. have not read very much but hopefully I can at least catch up on this week's post!  

IF everything works out I should be able to be back here as I was before. I have finally healed from the wreck and typing is no longer painful YAY!
I haven't been able to knit very long, didn't even get things finished for gifts this year. I did however bake cookies and a few cakes and pies for friends and Daniel took all but a few cookies for Mom, home with him!! 

I am off to try to catch up with the reading, I have missed my KTP family so very much!! I know there are many new friends to meet, please give me time to learn names and locations, my brain doesn't work as well as it once did, ;-) 

Hugs, Loves and always in my thoughts and prayers :wink:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. have not read very much but hopefully I can at least catch up on this week's post!
> 
> IF everything works out I should be able to be back here as I was before. I have finally healed from the wreck and typing is no longer painful YAY!
> I haven't been able to knit very long, didn't even get things finished for gifts this year. I did however bake cookies and a few cakes and pies for friends and Daniel took all but a few cookies for Mom, home with him!!
> ...


How wonderful to see you back here- yes you are right we do have a number of newbies indeed. Look at the first page for a number of TPs to read the summaries- that will help give you a good idea of what has been happening and then just try to read this one. And I'm sure Gwen has kept informed tosome extent as well.
Took a long time to recover from what seemed at the time to be a small crash. Hopefully you will be OK now and not have something else go wrong. How is your Mum going? and Ben?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You know you'll find the scarf your mom worked on when you finish this one. LOL. Wish I could help you look for it; I remember you talking about it and I think you even posted a picture of it.


Cashmeregma said:


> Wanted to let you know that GrandmaPaula is healing well from her surgery, and although not 100% for Christmas she feels good about it, but caught a very bad cold and the doctor was afraid of pneumonia so treated her. She plans to stop by and visit soon.
> 
> I'm on a knitting marathon, knitting from early morning till late night again. Still can't find the scarf my mother had knit and I finished for son, so I am using mom's yarn. The very same skein she had knit the other scarf from. Funny as how my arthritis in the hand is getting worse it seems my tension has gotten tighter and the way I am using my hand is so much more functional. Actually knitting faster and tension is just very even, not so tight that I can't knit it on the next row. A disadvantage with an advantage.
> 
> We had freezing rain, as was predicted. Roads were not great but not an ice storm like in the past. OK, so I have lost 10 lbs. and continuing. I'm thrilled, though tempered with that nagging thought of the fact that keeping it off is the real test. Pretty sure much of it was water, but with 10 lbs., think we must be getting into the nitty gritty of it also. Wish me luck. So sorry I don't have time to catch up as I must finish up this scarf I just started yesterday and I have lunch out tomorrow and 2 appointments and a birthday party for DS and DGS#2. Had to call for dishwasher repairs so they will come a week from Friday. Till then it looks like we are washing them by hand. We usually soak them anyway and get anything remaining off before putting in dishwasher, so won't be too bad. I just love hot soapy water anyway and seeing things sparkle and shine when done. I know, I'm sick. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! Marianne is back!!!!

Had to call police today. Bad kids from trailer park behind us managed to tie Sydney's let to a rope suspended from a ladder leaned agains our fence. He couldn't get free and was crying. Also damaged the fence. Another neighbor say it going on and came and got me. Of course they ran when they saw me coming so I can't identify. We are thinking of elecrifying the fence and putting up cameras. I could spit nails I'm so angry. Co9uld have really hurt Sydney and am thankful he is okay. DH and DD equally furious.


Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. have not read very much but hopefully I can at least catch up on this week's post!
> 
> IF everything works out I should be able to be back here as I was before. I have finally healed from the wreck and typing is no longer painful YAY!
> I haven't been able to knit very long, didn't even get things finished for gifts this year. I did however bake cookies and a few cakes and pies for friends and Daniel took all but a few cookies for Mom, home with him!!
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> How wonderful to see you back here- yes you are right we do have a number of newbies indeed. Look at the first page for a number of TPs to read the summaries- that will help give you a good idea of what has been happening and then just try to read this one. And I'm sure Gwen has kept informed tosome extent as well.
> Took a long time to recover from what seemed at the time to be a small crash. Hopefully you will be OK now and not have something else go wrong. How is your Mum going? and Ben?


Mom is doing better today, yesterday was a rough one, was really concerned but she as always refused to go to the ER. Was up with her till 4 am, when she finally was able to rest without pain. Cindi woke me at 9am, checked on Mom and she was sleeping comfortably and didn't wake until almost 11. She seems in good spirits and had a good breakfast/lunch (brunch).

Ben is on the Circle of Hope kidney transplant list. Is basically quarantined to home, but does get out now and then but has to wear a mask to help prevent inhaling any type of flu or cold germs. Everyone in DL's family had some type of cold or bug so they ended up just staying home and making their own Christmas meal. He has a nice workshop area in his garage and one of DL's uncles brings him some very nice pallets that he makes into all types of furniture and made a few Christmas type yard decorations. Even managed to sell a few of those and several of his tables and so on. He tries to stay as busy as his body will allow.. can go for days feeling horrible then things will turn around and he can get things done. So he is basically day by day. We talk daily so that helps me a lot!

I'm glad to be back.. yes, Gwen has kept me up as much as she can, I'd be lost without her for sure!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Marianne is back!!!!
> 
> Had to call police today. Bad kids from trailer park behind us managed to tie Sydney's let to a rope suspended from a ladder leaned agains our fence. He couldn't get free and was crying. Also damaged the fence. Another neighbor say it going on and came and got me. Of course they ran when they saw me coming so I can't identify. We are thinking of elecrifying the fence and putting up cameras. I could spit nails I'm so angry. Co9uld have really hurt Sydney and am thankful he is okay. DH and DD equally furious.


Oh my god Gwen that's terrible . Poor Sidney how can someone do something like that . I would want to tie them up see how they like it . They need to be taught that there actions could have had serious consequences 
Hope Sidney is alright


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Marianne is back!!!!
> 
> Had to call police today. Bad kids from trailer park behind us managed to tie Sydney's let to a rope suspended from a ladder leaned agains our fence. He couldn't get free and was crying. Also damaged the fence. Another neighbor say it going on and came and got me. Of course they ran when they saw me coming so I can't identify. We are thinking of elecrifying the fence and putting up cameras. I could spit nails I'm so angry. Co9uld have really hurt Sydney and am thankful he is okay. DH and DD equally furious.


Something has to be done, I know that securing the fence is an option, but better check on codes before you do that. How did they get hold of him?? Is he on a lead now? I'll bring my baseball bat and lay in wait, LOL. Would offer other ideas, but these days it's a crime to protect in the ways it would deter them the most!

Hugs for Sidney.. he is too sweet to be so mistreated by hoodlums!!!

Have to run for awhile.. time to find something for dinner  :wink:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad they found it, I thought you were going to say it had gone with the bed linens. My step- dads got lost once & since I worked at the Hospital I got the pleasure of going through bags of dirty linens( they got shipped to a central laundry 3 hrs away- how nuts is that) looking for it. Thankfully we found it as we could never have got him to the hearing aid place.


Whilst at college I worked (for 6 weeks only, that was enough! :shock: ) in a hospital laundry. One day some nurses came in asking if anyone had seen a cyst....eeew! It was very common to open up the laundry bags and find a used bedpan wrapped in amongst them - and some of the women there had worked there for 20 years! Every time I got sick of teaching I used to tell myself "It's not so bad, you could still be in the laundry!"


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. have not read very much but hopefully I can at least catch up on this week's post!
> 
> IF everything works out I should be able to be back here as I was before. I have finally healed from the wreck and typing is no longer painful YAY!
> I haven't been able to knit very long, didn't even get things finished for gifts this year. I did however bake cookies and a few cakes and pies for friends and Daniel took all but a few cookies for Mom, home with him!!
> ...


Would just like to say hello as I'm one of the newbies 
Glad to hear that you have finally healed 
Hope to hear a lot more from you 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You all are on page 27 already! I don't know if dd posted for me. Everything went well. I am waiting for discharge now. Will read more later. Still have a drain in that dr will take out tomorrow. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


Glad to hear you are through it all ok. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fortunately Sydney is fine. I have no idea how they were able to get him tied; he is not on a lead or anything and the yard is fenced. The rope was attached to an extension ladder that they had leaned against the fence and his foot was definitely tied to the rope not just tangled up in the rope. DH wondered if they had made a loop or lasso and caught his foot. We are looking into electrifying the back part of the fence. Will double check any local codes but I know my mom had part of her fence done and she lived in subdivision so I'm pretty sure it can be done. Also looking at putting in a camera or two facing the fence in the rear of the property. Takes $$s so won't happen soon but it will be done. Police said from now on to not say anything to anyone messing with the dogs but to just call them immediately so that hopefully they can be caught and identified. Once identified we can bar them from our property and if they come onto it again have them arrested. This is such a pain in the lower regions (trying to be nice here). I shouldn't have to spend $$ to protect my property like this. Anyone that tries to hurt a poor dog is just a serial killer in the making as far as DH and I are concerned.

Gotta go check on dinner. TTYL(


Swedenme said:


> Oh my god Gwen that's terrible . Poor Sidney how can someone do something like that . I would want to tie them up see how they like it . They need to be taught that there actions could have had serious consequences
> Hope Sidney is alright


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. have not read very much but hopefully I can at least catch up on this week's post!
> 
> IF everything works out I should be able to be back here as I was before. I have finally healed from the wreck and typing is no longer painful YAY!
> I haven't been able to knit very long, didn't even get things finished for gifts this year. I did however bake cookies and a few cakes and pies for friends and Daniel took all but a few cookies for Mom, home with him!!
> ...


Great to have you back with us!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news sorlenna - it has been a long time coming. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> It is unusual, but since El Nino is working this year, it is the part of the cycle that leaves us wetter than usual. We shouldn't have flooding from the melting--the rain often causes flooding in summer/fall. We are now officially drought-free, also, after years of that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news tami - kind of a bust with the drain going home with you though - good it will be gone tomorrow. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> You all are on page 27 already! I don't know if dd posted for me. Everything went well. I am waiting for discharge now. Will read more later. Still have a drain in that dr will take out tomorrow. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne! So happy to see you back!

Gwen, sounds like those kids need knots jerked in their ears...and there is science to show that those who abuse animals rarely stop there...so sad. I do hope they are caught and get some help for whatever makes them do such things before they escalate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah marianne - good to have you back. --- sam



Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. have not read very much but hopefully I can at least catch up on this week's post!
> 
> IF everything works out I should be able to be back here as I was before. I have finally healed from the wreck and typing is no longer painful YAY!
> I haven't been able to knit very long, didn't even get things finished for gifts this year. I did however bake cookies and a few cakes and pies for friends and Daniel took all but a few cookies for Mom, home with him!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so glad someone saw what was going on and got you before sydney was hurt. i'd go for the electric fence - cameras are a good idea also. what kind of person would hurt a dog? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Marianne is back!!!!
> 
> Had to call police today. Bad kids from trailer park behind us managed to tie Sydney's let to a rope suspended from a ladder leaned agains our fence. He couldn't get free and was crying. Also damaged the fence. Another neighbor say it going on and came and got me. Of course they ran when they saw me coming so I can't identify. We are thinking of elecrifying the fence and putting up cameras. I could spit nails I'm so angry. Co9uld have really hurt Sydney and am thankful he is okay. DH and DD equally furious.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went into town to change some items, then back here for son and son in law who came on the motorbike. Son in law took Joan for a ride, as she used to be a motorbike rider instructor. Then we had a Chinese take away. They are home now, and we are into London to the little shoe shop tomorrow and a bit of a wander. Hope all stay safe in the horrible weather. All needing them are in my prayers, all take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. have not read very much but hopefully I can at least catch up on this week's post!
> 
> IF everything works out I should be able to be back here as I was before. I have finally healed from the wreck and typing is no longer painful YAY!
> I haven't been able to knit very long, didn't even get things finished for gifts this year. I did however bake cookies and a few cakes and pies for friends and Daniel took all but a few cookies for Mom, home with him!!
> ...


Hugs to you, dear- lovely if you can be on board with us more often!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So happy to see you back Marianne&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;
Tami....glad you will be getting discharged&#128077;
Gwen I so passed to hear about those rotten kids doing that to Sydney.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One wonders just how those kids managed to lassoo Sydney- Not Good.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss but having such a tight budget doesn't sound like fun.
> Here beef is very expensive recently, something to do with cattle numbers being down in the US so demand is high. My DH prefers beef to all other meats but is getting fed more pork recently. We really need to get a few cows so we can have our own beef.


Tight budgets are no fun, but over time, you find ways to sneak in treats. Also am getting better at finding cheap ie free things to do. And getting lighter gives more energy so furbaby is getting something she loves - exercise.

I also go with upstairs to push the trolley for her, she has a walker and finds steering both difficult, and generally get dinner that night with them (now my fortnightly treat, at no cost to me, of KFC).

Will also be spending time today dismantling slightly the mower (fuel line blocked) and knitting machine (may need new sponge on sponge bar). Tomorrow, will pick up new sponge and iron on webbing for second and, if cannot unblock fuel line, a new one for mower. Certainly waaay less expensive than buying new machines, or even paying someone to do same. AND getting injured desk into it's spot to fix. Upstairs male let it come off by not lifting high enough to clear a bag that end. Then kept putting his feet in the way when I was trying to put it back on. For safety, there is now a brick pillar under it.

I also spread my groceries through 3 supermarket chains. Aldi is cheaper for some things(usually frozen), Coles for others (mostly dairy)and Woolies for others. Also use Costco for some bulk items.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congrats on the weight loss. Just want to say you really seem happier being in your own place now. Hope this status remains as you enter into the new year. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


A big part is being away from other members of family who are also suffering depression. Also getting parts of my life back in control that had slipped away while living with various family members. DSF is complaining that we do not go to see them unless we want something, but then we go over and he sits on his computer or on his man cave away from us. Last few times, I have gone over, it has been to deliver stuff. Also, DSF has had his eyes opened about DM and some of her behaviours by being the only one there to deal with her. I think DM is so afraid of following her parents into dementia, she may actually be sending herself down that path without realising it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> WHOA!!! That is beyond outrageous!!!


Actually that has me wondering. We used to be able to get Dawn in supermarkets. Will check when I go this week.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> the seas must be really rough between the two places for the sailors to get sea sick. --- sam


If I ever get the chance to go to Tasmania, I will either fly or book cabin and take sleeping tablet on vehicle ferry for passage. What you have is a wide passage between mainland and Tasmania where 2 seas meet and clash.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You all are on page 27 already! I don't know if dd posted for me. Everything went well. I am waiting for discharge now. Will read more later. Still have a drain in that dr will take out tomorrow. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie and Sonja, thank you. Had a good laugh at Miska and fox ignoring each other.
Did chair yoga class at gym, then did ten minutes in steam room and walked Maya an hour. Light breeze about 50 F.
Then did wash with new MLS ( magnetic laundry system) I bought for $70. On Amazon. So far, three loads, it has worked well but noticed turmeric stain from chicken soup didn't come out.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just love hot soapy water anyway and seeing things sparkle and shine when done. I know, I'm sick. :XD: :XD:


Any time you want to come to my place, you are welcome too. That is one job I dislike, I like creating and cooking but not the clean up.   :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I have finally healed from the wreck and typing is no longer painful YAY!
> I did however bake cookies and a few cakes and pies for friends and Daniel took all but a few cookies for Mom, home with him!!
> 
> Hugs, Loves and always in my thoughts and prayers :wink:


  :-D  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I did some home made rocky road for 2 males in family, went down well with both. will be doing more of this for the males of the family in future. Upstairs did home made goodies for various family, went down well.

Will put up one of her recipes when I have quantities of ingrediants. Yum yum yum


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Marianne is back!!!!
> 
> Had to call police today. Bad kids from trailer park behind us managed to tie Sydney's let to a rope suspended from a ladder leaned agains our fence. He couldn't get free and was crying. Also damaged the fence. Another neighbor say it going on and came and got me. Of course they ran when they saw me coming so I can't identify. We are thinking of elecrifying the fence and putting up cameras. I could spit nails I'm so angry. Co9uld have really hurt Sydney and am thankful he is okay. DH and DD equally furious.


glad you called police. Pity you have to take steps like electrifying fences or cameras.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately Sydney is fine. I have no idea how they were able to get him tied; he is not on a lead or anything and the yard is fenced. The rope was attached to an extension ladder that they had leaned against the fence and his foot was definitely tied to the rope not just tangled up in the rope. DH wondered if they had made a loop or lasso and caught his foot. We are looking into electrifying the back part of the fence. Will double check any local codes but I know my mom had part of her fence done and she lived in subdivision so I'm pretty sure it can be done. Also looking at putting in a camera or two facing the fence in the rear of the property. Takes $$s so won't happen soon but it will be done. Police said from now on to not say anything to anyone messing with the dogs but to just call them immediately so that hopefully they can be caught and identified. Once identified we can bar them from our property and if they come onto it again have them arrested. This is such a pain in the lower regions (trying to be nice here). I shouldn't have to spend $$ to protect my property like this. Anyone that tries to hurt a poor dog is just a serial killer in the making as far as DH and I are concerned.
> 
> Gotta go check on dinner. TTYL(


Glad Sydney is okay and glad he was heard so quick. Do hope you can secure that fence to keep the jail bait away. Not nice to know that someone would deliberately hurt a dog like this. Would also ensure that all windows and doors are securely locked when away from house or sleeping. Give Sydney a big hug from me.

Edit, just a thought but what about planting a fast growing thorny plant like bouganvillea (bad spelling) along that fence. Little sh*ts won't try coming over the fence then.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

mmmm, now that last thought may work here but would have to put into big pot right where a very unfriendly staffy manages to escape her yard. Hopefully, she will back down her side of the fence and not jump into pot, if she manages to houdini it again

Have disadvantage under lease re gardens, only maintain, nothing in nothing out.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Okay, time to get off and get busy. Stay safe all, where ever you are.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. have not read very much but hopefully I can at least catch up on this week's post!
> 
> IF everything works out I should be able to be back here as I was before. I have finally healed from the wreck and typing is no longer painful YAY!
> I haven't been able to knit very long, didn't even get things finished for gifts this year. I did however bake cookies and a few cakes and pies for friends and Daniel took all but a few cookies for Mom, home with him!!
> ...


So wonderful to see you again!! Glad that you've finally healed from the accident; what a horrible thing to have happen. Love to you, your Mom and the rest of the family + C of course.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Marianne is back!!!!
> 
> Had to call police today. Bad kids from trailer park behind us managed to tie Sydney's let to a rope suspended from a ladder leaned agains our fence. He couldn't get free and was crying. Also damaged the fence. Another neighbor say it going on and came and got me. Of course they ran when they saw me coming so I can't identify. We are thinking of elecrifying the fence and putting up cameras. I could spit nails I'm so angry. Co9uld have really hurt Sydney and am thankful he is okay. DH and DD equally furious.


That's just horrible. Glad that Sydney is okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Mom is doing better today, yesterday was a rough one, was really concerned but she as always refused to go to the ER. Was up with her till 4 am, when she finally was able to rest without pain. Cindi woke me at 9am, checked on Mom and she was sleeping comfortably and didn't wake until almost 11. She seems in good spirits and had a good breakfast/lunch (brunch).
> 
> Ben is on the Circle of Hope kidney transplant list. Is basically quarantined to home, but does get out now and then but has to wear a mask to help prevent inhaling any type of flu or cold germs. Everyone in DL's family had some type of cold or bug so they ended up just staying home and making their own Christmas meal. He has a nice workshop area in his garage and one of DL's uncles brings him some very nice pallets that he makes into all types of furniture and made a few Christmas type yard decorations. Even managed to sell a few of those and several of his tables and so on. He tries to stay as busy as his body will allow.. can go for days feeling horrible then things will turn around and he can get things done. So he is basically day by day. We talk daily so that helps me a lot!
> 
> I'm glad to be back.. yes, Gwen has kept me up as much as she can, I'd be lost without her for sure!


Good to hear he's doing as well as can be expected. Sounds like he's staying positive and productive. I'm glad he has supportive family nearby.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy bee, congratulations on wt. loss. Think I'll try eating smaller, more frequent meals.
Marianne, so happ to see your oost. Welcome back.
Gwen, that is criminal to do to Sydney. Glad he is ok. I have peanut butter on gluten free waffle occasionally. DH got real maple syrup for Christmas and made DDs gluten free pancakes with maple syrup. I didn't partake as I was not feeling fantastic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Whilst at college I worked (for 6 weeks only, that was enough! :shock: ) in a hospital laundry. One day some nurses came in asking if anyone had seen a cyst....eeew! It was very common to open up the laundry bags and find a used bedpan wrapped in amongst them - and some of the women there had worked there for 20 years! Every time I got sick of teaching I used to tell myself "It's not so bad, you could still be in the laundry!"


That would be gross!!! The worst job I had was cleaning out the gutters behind the cows when they stood in the stanchions to be milked. But, at least I would be dressed for the crappy (sorry) job with rubber knee books, gloves and nice wide and deep shovel. Still easier than your job in the laundry.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Grandmapaula good to hear you are ok.

Worked on a hat or two today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have wanted to plant something like that but the area is like hard concrete the earth there is so packed and way to shady beause of all the pecan trees. It wuld be nice to see them get their just punishment though for sure. We always lock the doors/windows whether we are away or home. 


busyworkerbee said:


> Glad Sydney is okay and glad he was heard so quick. Do hope you can secure that fence to keep the jail bait away. Not nice to know that someone would deliberately hurt a dog like this. Would also ensure that all windows and doors are securely locked when away from house or sleeping. Give Sydney a big hug from me.
> 
> Edit, just a thought but what about planting a fast growing thorny plant like bouganvillea (bad spelling) along that fence. Little sh*ts won't try coming over the fence then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Marianne is back!!!!
> 
> Had to call police today. Bad kids from trailer park behind us managed to tie Sydney's let to a rope suspended from a ladder leaned agains our fence. He couldn't get free and was crying. Also damaged the fence. Another neighbor say it going on and came and got me. Of course they ran when they saw me coming so I can't identify. We are thinking of elecrifying the fence and putting up cameras. I could spit nails I'm so angry. Co9uld have really hurt Sydney and am thankful he is okay. DH and DD equally furious.


Thats terrible- poor Sydney.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Mom is doing better today, yesterday was a rough one, was really concerned but she as always refused to go to the ER. Was up with her till 4 am, when she finally was able to rest without pain. Cindi woke me at 9am, checked on Mom and she was sleeping comfortably and didn't wake until almost 11. She seems in good spirits and had a good breakfast/lunch (brunch).
> 
> Ben is on the Circle of Hope kidney transplant list. Is basically quarantined to home, but does get out now and then but has to wear a mask to help prevent inhaling any type of flu or cold germs. Everyone in DL's family had some type of cold or bug so they ended up just staying home and making their own Christmas meal. He has a nice workshop area in his garage and one of DL's uncles brings him some very nice pallets that he makes into all types of furniture and made a few Christmas type yard decorations. Even managed to sell a few of those and several of his tables and so on. He tries to stay as busy as his body will allow.. can go for days feeling horrible then things will turn around and he can get things done. So he is basically day by day. We talk daily so that helps me a lot!
> 
> I'm glad to be back.. yes, Gwen has kept me up as much as she can, I'd be lost without her for sure!


So things going as well as can be expected under the circumstances which is good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It is unusual, but since El Nino is working this year, it is the part of the cycle that leaves us wetter than usual. We shouldn't have flooding from the melting--the rain often causes flooding in summer/fall. We are now officially drought-free, also, after years of that!


It's great that you are now drought free, I just saw on the news where we are expected to be warmer than normal all winter & the California should get more rains too. But they also said because of our poor $$ we won't be expecting produce prices to go down :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Marianne is back!!!!
> 
> Had to call police today. Bad kids from trailer park behind us managed to tie Sydney's let to a rope suspended from a ladder leaned agains our fence. He couldn't get free and was crying. Also damaged the fence. Another neighbor say it going on and came and got me. Of course they ran when they saw me coming so I can't identify. We are thinking of elecrifying the fence and putting up cameras. I could spit nails I'm so angry. Co9uld have really hurt Sydney and am thankful he is okay. DH and DD equally furious.


I'm glad Sydney wasn't caught for too long & is OK
I can see why you're mad, some kids really need a good kick in the a--. Of course had they been bitten Im sure they would be the first to raise hell. Little buggers!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope Ben can get his kidney soon & get on with his life & feeling better.
It's great that he has a hobby that allows him a little pleasure when he's feeling well enough.

Hope your mom keeps better so you can get some rest.
You have so much to deal with when both your mom & Ben are sick.



Marianne818 said:


> Mom is doing better today, yesterday was a rough one, was really concerned but she as always refused to go to the ER. Was up with her till 4 am, when she finally was able to rest without pain. Cindi woke me at 9am, checked on Mom and she was sleeping comfortably and didn't wake until almost 11. She seems in good spirits and had a good breakfast/lunch (brunch).
> 
> Ben is on the Circle of Hope kidney transplant list. Is basically quarantined to home, but does get out now and then but has to wear a mask to help prevent inhaling any type of flu or cold germs. Everyone in DL's family had some type of cold or bug so they ended up just staying home and making their own Christmas meal. He has a nice workshop area in his garage and one of DL's uncles brings him some very nice pallets that he makes into all types of furniture and made a few Christmas type yard decorations. Even managed to sell a few of those and several of his tables and so on. He tries to stay as busy as his body will allow.. can go for days feeling horrible then things will turn around and he can get things done. So he is basically day by day. We talk daily so that helps me a lot!
> 
> I'm glad to be back.. yes, Gwen has kept me up as much as she can, I'd be lost without her for sure!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Whilst at college I worked (for 6 weeks only, that was enough! :shock: ) in a hospital laundry. One day some nurses came in asking if anyone had seen a cyst....eeew! It was very common to open up the laundry bags and find a used bedpan wrapped in amongst them - and some of the women there had worked there for 20 years! Every time I got sick of teaching I used to tell myself "It's not so bad, you could still be in the laundry!"


  working in a hospital is always an adventure, you never know what you may find.  but I think I will take my lab job over teaching.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie and Sonja, thank you. Had a good laugh at Miska and fox ignoring each other.
> Did chair yoga class at gym, then did ten minutes in steam room and walked Maya an hour. Light breeze about 50 F.
> Then did wash with new MLS ( magnetic laundry system) I bought for $70. On Amazon. So far, three loads, it has worked well but noticed turmeric stain from chicken soup didn't come out.


I've never heard of a magnetic laundry system, will have to look that up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Last two. Made today whole watching movies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, more cute hats, can you do them while you sleep&#128516;

Marilynn, sorry you were sick in the days before Christmas, glad you're doing better now& were able to enjoy celebrations with your family. I'm glad you have a tech- savvy daughter to fix your IPad, they never seem to realize we're not all just down the street from their store.&#128563;

Well, DS2 finished working nights at 6am today & flew off to Scotland at 6pm for 17 days, then 3 days in Dublin on the way home. I'm nervous about him off all by himself but hope he has fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, more cute hats, can you do them while you sleep😄
> 
> Marilynn, sorry you were sick in the days before Christmas, glad you're doing better now& were able to enjoy celebrations with your family. I'm glad you have a tech- savvy daughter to fix your IPad, they never seem to realize we're not all just down the street from their store.😳
> 
> Well, DS2 finished working nights at 6am today & flew off to Scotland at 6pm for 17 days, then 3 days in Dublin on the way home. I'm nervous about him off all by himself but hope he has fun.


Maryanne will be near Dublin at the same time- from around the 8th January for 4-5 weeks. Must admit to being concenred about her and did think of trying to talk David into me going so I was near by if she should hav problems. the decided would miss too much of Elizabeth- and as it turned out just as well with the move.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise, I'm glad you had a great Christmas. Great photo, your kids sure look like you.
> 
> Gwen, I love the paintings, what an interesting way to spend an evening.
> 
> Thanks for the news on Pammie & Jynx, I thought the tornados were near them, I'm glad they are OK. Pictures on the news of the devastation are terrible.


All of this from me too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much . Wish I knew what to do next . I just can't seem to settle today . I ve messed about on iPad , moved from one room to the next not really tidying anything , picked up a book for all of 5 minutes now back to iPad . I'm like that song busy doing nothing


I get like that too sometimes. I found a knit pattern for those runner type slippers so have been working on those. Have one finished and just have the sole and lace on the second one left. I will try to remember to post a picture when finished.
How is your son? Was he able to have chemo at home over Christmas?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well done Heather , that's a good amount to lose and the best way to do it
> What a lovely name you have for your dog
> one of my best naughty memories was hiding my older brothers record of Maggie May and not ever telling him used to play it when he wasn't there 😄


Yes good for you. I sure need to shed a few, actually quite a few. For years even after 7 babies I was 104-110 lbs. Not any more😬😬😅😅😅
I have a granddog named Maggie May🐶


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss but having such a tight budget doesn't sound like fun.
> Here beef is very expensive recently, something to do with cattle numbers being down in the US so demand is high. My DH prefers beef to all other meats but is getting fed more pork recently. We really need to get a few cows so we can have our own beef.


Beef is really climbing here too as are fruit and veggies because so much of it comes from California. Going to try and increase my garden area this year. Going to be a bit of work though and some dollars because we will have to make more garden beds and bring in soil. Also a different way of watering. Right now all I have is a 4x8 very raised bed my DH built for me because I have a hard time bending and the rest of the stuff I have been putting in containers. Have to get creative. Sure wish I had your gardening skills Bonnie.
Maybe you should teach us a course on gardening😛


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you are well now; how awful to be sick during the holiday. Good that your DDIL was able to fix your computer.


Thanks Gwen and I was looking back. Your purse was wonderful.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Believe me you could do it! They lead you through the painting step by step. I honestly wasn't too thrilled with mine because I wanted a deep definite red and what they had was a definite pink but still had fun. I loved what DH did on his expressing his own creativity. Will definitely do it again. I used to do quite a bit of painting using acrylics many years ago; even sold a couple but never had attempted to copy someone else's work as they have you do. It really was fun. I told DH he needed to make me an easel (I gifted the nice big one I used to have to the school art department many years ago) and perhaps I'll get back into painting again.


Your pictures are great. I can't paint or draw a straight line with a ruler😒


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie and Sonja, thank you. Had a good laugh at Miska and fox ignoring each other.
> Did chair yoga class at gym, then did ten minutes in steam room and walked Maya an hour. Light breeze about 50 F.
> Then did wash with new MLS ( magnetic laundry system) I bought for $70. On Amazon. So far, three loads, it has worked well but noticed turmeric stain from chicken soup didn't come out.


No fox today just gale force winds to contend with . One way felt as if I had lead weights in my boots and couldn't get my breath and the other way thought I was going to do an impression of Mary Poppins . Mishka loved it . You could just see all her fur move as she ran about


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy to keep the bugs away. yeah for ddil. one of these days that is going to happen to heidi's phone - one or the other of the boys is usually playing games on it. glad you had a good christmas and hope the new year brings all good things. 000 sam


Thanks Sam and I am hoping the same for you in the New Year.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You all are on page 27 already! I don't know if dd posted for me. Everything went well. I am waiting for discharge now. Will read more later. Still have a drain in that dr will take out tomorrow. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


Hope you are doing well at home Tami and not in too much discomfort. Do you have staples? I had 1/2 of my thyroid out 20 years ago and had to wear a scarf when my one daughter was around. The sight of the staples grossed her out.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wanted to let you know that GrandmaPaula is healing well from her surgery, and although not 100% for Christmas she feels good about it, but caught a very bad cold and the doctor was afraid of pneumonia so treated her. She plans to stop by and visit soon.
> 
> I'm on a knitting marathon, knitting from early morning till late night again. Still can't find the scarf my mother had knit and I finished for son, so I am using mom's yarn. The very same skein she had knit the other scarf from. Funny as how my arthritis in the hand is getting worse it seems my tension has gotten tighter and the way I am using my hand is so much more functional. Actually knitting faster and tension is just very even, not so tight that I can't knit it on the next row. A disadvantage with an advantage.
> 
> We had freezing rain, as was predicted. Roads were not great but not an ice storm like in the past. OK, so I have lost 10 lbs. and continuing. I'm thrilled, though tempered with that nagging thought of the fact that keeping it off is the real test. Pretty sure much of it was water, but with 10 lbs., think we must be getting into the nitty gritty of it also. Wish me luck. So sorry I don't have time to catch up as I must finish up this scarf I just started yesterday and I have lunch out tomorrow and 2 appointments and a birthday party for DS and DGS#2. Had to call for dishwasher repairs so they will come a week from Friday. Till then it looks like we are washing them by hand. We usually soak them anyway and get anything remaining off before putting in dishwasher, so won't be too bad. I just love hot soapy water anyway and seeing things sparkle and shine when done. I know, I'm sick. :XD: :XD:


Did I miss something Darlene? What is your secret for losing 10 lbs? Good for you whatever it is.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. have not read very much but hopefully I can at least catch up on this week's post!
> 
> IF everything works out I should be able to be back here as I was before. I have finally healed from the wreck and typing is no longer painful YAY!
> I haven't been able to knit very long, didn't even get things finished for gifts this year. I did however bake cookies and a few cakes and pies for friends and Daniel took all but a few cookies for Mom, home with him!!
> ...


Good to see you back Marianne and happy to know you have recovered from your accident.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. have not read very much but hopefully I can at least catch up on this week's post!
> 
> IF everything works out I should be able to be back here as I was before. I have finally healed from the wreck and typing is no longer painful YAY!
> I haven't been able to knit very long, didn't even get things finished for gifts this year. I did however bake cookies and a few cakes and pies for friends and Daniel took all but a few cookies for Mom, home with him!!
> ...


Have heard a lot of good things about you Marianne so looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have wanted to plant something like that but the area is like hard concrete the earth there is so packed and way to shady beause of all the pecan trees. It wuld be nice to see them get their just punishment though for sure. We always lock the doors/windows whether we are away or home.


Can you use what we call barbed wire or there is something else they use here now that looks long and flat with spikes people put it across the top of there fence as a deterrent for anyone trying to climb the fence . These might be cheaper options till you can save for the electric fencing 
We have prickly hedges running along the outside of two sides of our garden 
If you can get them planted they grow wether the land is dry or in shade


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Marianne is back!!!!
> 
> Had to call police today. Bad kids from trailer park behind us managed to tie Sydney's let to a rope suspended from a ladder leaned agains our fence. He couldn't get free and was crying. Also damaged the fence. Another neighbor say it going on and came and got me. Of course they ran when they saw me coming so I can't identify. We are thinking of elecrifying the fence and putting up cameras. I could spit nails I'm so angry. Co9uld have really hurt Sydney and am thankful he is okay. DH and DD equally furious.


Thank goodness your neighbour saw what was going on and came to get you. Poor Sydney, I'm glad he wasn't badly hurt. It's a sad sign of our times when you have to think about putting electric fences and cameras around your property.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, more cute hats, can you do them while you sleep😄
> 
> Marilynn, sorry you were sick in the days before Christmas, glad you're doing better now& were able to enjoy celebrations with your family. I'm glad you have a tech- savvy daughter to fix your IPad, they never seem to realize we're not all just down the street from their store.😳
> 
> Well, DS2 finished working nights at 6am today & flew off to Scotland at 6pm for 17 days, then 3 days in Dublin on the way home. I'm nervous about him off all by himself but hope he has fun.


 We never stop worrying about them do we doesn't matter how old they are
Hope he has a great time


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Marianne is back!!!!
> 
> Had to call police today. Bad kids from trailer park behind us managed to tie Sydney's let to a rope suspended from a ladder leaned agains our fence. He couldn't get free and was crying. Also damaged the fence. Another neighbor say it going on and came and got me. Of course they ran when they saw me coming so I can't identify. We are thinking of elecrifying the fence and putting up cameras. I could spit nails I'm so angry. Co9uld have really hurt Sydney and am thankful he is okay. DH and DD equally furious.


Oh I think I would want to do more than spit nails but I know what you mean. Kids that would do that to a dog are headed for a life of trouble I would think. No person that would do that to an animal has got their head on right imo.
I wish they could be caught and suffer some consequences.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately Sydney is fine. I have no idea how they were able to get him tied; he is not on a lead or anything and the yard is fenced. The rope was attached to an extension ladder that they had leaned against the fence and his foot was definitely tied to the rope not just tangled up in the rope. DH wondered if they had made a loop or lasso and caught his foot. We are looking into electrifying the back part of the fence. Will double check any local codes but I know my mom had part of her fence done and she lived in subdivision so I'm pretty sure it can be done. Also looking at putting in a camera or two facing the fence in the rear of the property. Takes $$s so won't happen soon but it will be done. Police said from now on to not say anything to anyone messing with the dogs but to just call them immediately so that hopefully they can be caught and identified. Once identified we can bar them from our property and if they come onto it again have them arrested. This is such a pain in the lower regions (trying to be nice here). I shouldn't have to spend $$ to protect my property like this. Anyone that tries to hurt a poor dog is just a serial killer in the making as far as DH and I are concerned.
> 
> Gotta go check on dinner. TTYL(


Should have read further before I replied Gwen. I totally agree with you and your DH.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of a magnetic laundry system, will have to look that up.


Me too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> I get like that too sometimes. I found a knit pattern for those runner type slippers so have been working on those. Have one finished and just have the sole and lace on the second one left. I will try to remember to post a picture when finished.
> How is your son? Was he able to have chemo at home over Christmas?


Son is doing really well at the moment . Consultant is really pleased with him and no he hasn't got the equipment yet . He is in now getting his chemo they held it back for a couple of days so he could have this Christmas at home . I think half my problem is that I'm worrying what the next scan due in 10 days will show . I think with it being Christmas I just began to think when I shouldn't . Motto is one day at a time and keep busy 
Would really like to see picture of slippers when finished . Only patterns I found were crochet


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is doing really well at the moment . Consultant is really pleased with him and no he hasn't got the equipment yet . He is in now getting his chemo they held it back for a couple of days so he could have this Christmas at home . I think half my problem is that I'm worrying what the next scan due in 10 days will show . I think with it being Christmas I just began to think when I shouldn't . Motto is one day at a time and keep busy
> Would really like to see picture of slippers when finished . Only patterns I found were crochet


Yes Sonya that scanxiety never goes away. Hope the news is as good as last time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Busy bee, congratulations on wt. loss. Think I'll try eating smaller, more frequent meals.
> Marianne, so happ to see your oost. Welcome back.
> Gwen, that is criminal to do to Sydney. Glad he is ok. I have peanut butter on gluten free waffle occasionally. DH got real maple syrup for Christmas and made DDs gluten free pancakes with maple syrup. I didn't partake as I was not feeling fantastic.


Smaller serves yes, not more frequent meals. 3 meals, lots of fluids - including tea or coffee, and one, maybe two snacks a day. I am eating enough to fuel my body and get it to pull from its own reserves. If hungry between meals, stop and consider how hungry - only a little, drink a glass of cold water, cordial or have a cuppa, the fluid volume fills your belly and you can go that much longer before having to eat.

I might add meal size is also what I was shown by a dietician as sufficient for fueling body. I use a sandwich plate, not a dinner plate for meals, if it doesn't fit on, I do not eat it that meal.

Also, mainly due to lack of funds, not eating as much ice cream after dinner. so making sure meal is big enough to sustain me without being too big.

Tonight's dinner was a pack of 2 minute noodles, heated and a serve of stir through pasta sauce, topped with a load of parmesan cheese. Now I will have my 2nd last coffee for the day.

My doctor told me something interesting yesterday, cereal like cornflakes is fortified with extra iron and other vitamins. so a bowl of this will help when things like red meat are not available. Porridge is filling, but so is honey nut flakes (cornflakes with honey and nuts) which I like.

I make sure I eat something for breakfast, lunch and dinner, even when not hungry, like a banana or a couple of biscuits. I made an eggnog for lunch yesterday.

So, while not eating everything under the sun (some of which I hate and will not eat - spinach, broc you know green tree veg, and such, I make sure that what I eat gives me needed minierals protein and vitamins.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Busy bee, congratulations on wt. loss. Think I'll try eating smaller, more frequent meals.
> Marianne, so happ to see your oost. Welcome back.
> Gwen, that is criminal to do to Sydney. Glad he is ok. I have peanut butter on gluten free waffle occasionally. DH got real maple syrup for Christmas and made DDs gluten free pancakes with maple syrup. I didn't partake as I was not feeling fantastic.


I just checked my bottle of pb, and something I never knew, it is gluten free. So a must have for those who cannot eat gluten.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have wanted to plant something like that but the area is like hard concrete the earth there is so packed and way to shady beause of all the pecan trees. It wuld be nice to see them get their just punishment though for sure. We always lock the doors/windows whether we are away or home.


I am thinking about getting a big pot and plant one of the bushy ones near what an unfriendly bitch (next door's female staffy which hates other dogs) is getting out. If she sees this or a cactus where she normally lands, she might not jump over. And she got out again today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope you got a couple each :-D :-D :-D


Ha ha ha Yeah right! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The difference of a guy looking for it and and a woman finding it? Sorry, Sam!


 :thumbup: LOL I am sorry too Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to hear you're dry -- will it stay that way? By the looks on the news, it looks like there's more rain on the way. Hope you are able to get out to celebrate New Year's together!!


RE... Caron... me too, stay safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here we go again..... very hot weather. Today nearly 36c and tomorrow to be 40c... about 104F . There will be people evacutated along the Great Ocean Rd tomorrow morning as a precaution and wont be allowed back till after tomorrow. The fires are going to take over a month to be out and thats without any extra flare ups with this hot weather. There is just so much bushland there... firefighters have tents set up and are only going home every few days. Poor things. 

On a lighter note, I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon and a friend of mine came over too. She is getting wary of strangers now and was a bit funny with her for a while. Photo of my "cool dude" grandaughter..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG & here it is one of the cheapest dish soaps at $2-3 depending if you get it on sale for over a liter. I've never tried it for cleaning the tub & shower, must do that.


I guess its because we are soooo far away and maybe its mostly postage.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> On a lighter note, I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon and a friend of mine came over too. She is getting wary of strangers now and was a bit funny with her for a while. Photo of my "cool dude" grandaughter..


     Got to love toddlers


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Have the out of state crews arrived yet? Not watching much tv so not sure if they have.

Got your pattern for the koala mitts on fb, are you near one of the shelters that will use them?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p34 and time to hop off and play some clash of kings.

Nite all


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH was constantly putting PB on waffles and then maple syrup....I just couldn't fathom eating that but then tried it and even added banana slices and it was delicious! One of my favorite breakfast items now. PB & J of just about any sort is a mainstay here. Favorite is probably PB & grape jelly. Grew up on that.


Mmmm, I reckon I could cope with PB and maple syrup.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be gross!!! The worst job I had was cleaning out the gutters behind the cows when they stood in the stanchions to be milked. But, at least I would be dressed for the crappy (sorry) job with rubber knee books, gloves and nice wide and deep shovel. Still easier than your job in the laundry.


The worst thing was we were meant to get paid extra for every hour we were doing what was classed as 'dirty' work (as opposed to folding, pressing, etc) but they would have us amongst the dirty laundry for only up to 50 minutes at a time!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Have the out of state crews arrived yet? Not watching much tv so not sure if they have.
> 
> Got your pattern for the koala mitts on fb, are you near one of the shelters that will use them?


There is a postal address for the sanctuary at Barwon Heads if you were interested. Its on the fb link I share. I reckon they will get loads of dontations of them from what I am hearing.

I cant sew for nuts!. And no sewing machine here.

I havent heard of any interstate crews arriving yet. I would imaging there will be though as soon as they can be spared.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i could buy it and mail it to you for half that - did that price include shipping? wow - pretty expensive stuff. --- sam


I think the postage would be most of the expense. I just thought it interestingly ridiculous.... no way would I even pay half that amount. I wonder if anyone does?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here we go again..... very hot weather. Today nearly 36c and tomorrow to be 40c... about 104F . There will be people evacutated along the Great Ocean Rd tomorrow morning as a precaution and wont be allowed back till after tomorrow. The fires are going to take over a month to be out and thats without any extra flare ups with this hot weather. There is just so much bushland there... firefighters have tents set up and are only going home every few days. Poor things.
> 
> On a lighter note, I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon and a friend of mine came over too. She is getting wary of strangers now and was a bit funny with her for a while. Photo of my "cool dude" grandaughter..


Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. have not read very much but hopefully I can at least catch up on this week's post!
> 
> IF everything works out I should be able to be back here as I was before. I have finally healed from the wreck and typing is no longer painful YAY!
> I haven't been able to knit very long, didn't even get things finished for gifts this year. I did however bake cookies and a few cakes and pies for friends and Daniel took all but a few cookies for Mom, home with him!!
> ...


Oh wow! Great to have you back on here. You have been missed. Gosh that took a long time for healing after the accident.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Marianne is back!!!!
> 
> Had to call police today. Bad kids from trailer park behind us managed to tie Sydney's let to a rope suspended from a ladder leaned agains our fence. He couldn't get free and was crying. Also damaged the fence. Another neighbor say it going on and came and got me. Of course they ran when they saw me coming so I can't identify. We are thinking of elecrifying the fence and putting up cameras. I could spit nails I'm so angry. Co9uld have really hurt Sydney and am thankful he is okay. DH and DD equally furious.


Oh no, that terrible! Poor Sydney. I think an electric fence is a good plan. The horrid little so and so's. :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Mom is doing better today, yesterday was a rough one, was really concerned but she as always refused to go to the ER. Was up with her till 4 am, when she finally was able to rest without pain. Cindi woke me at 9am, checked on Mom and she was sleeping comfortably and didn't wake until almost 11. She seems in good spirits and had a good breakfast/lunch (brunch).
> 
> Ben is on the Circle of Hope kidney transplant list. Is basically quarantined to home, but does get out now and then but has to wear a mask to help prevent inhaling any type of flu or cold germs. Everyone in DL's family had some type of cold or bug so they ended up just staying home and making their own Christmas meal. He has a nice workshop area in his garage and one of DL's uncles brings him some very nice pallets that he makes into all types of furniture and made a few Christmas type yard decorations. Even managed to sell a few of those and several of his tables and so on. He tries to stay as busy as his body will allow.. can go for days feeling horrible then things will turn around and he can get things done. So he is basically day by day. We talk daily so that helps me a lot!
> 
> I'm glad to be back.. yes, Gwen has kept me up as much as she can, I'd be lost without her for sure!


You must be exhausted with all that you do. Please take care. I hope that Ben can get the kidney very soon that he needs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is doing really well at the moment . Consultant is really pleased with him and no he hasn't got the equipment yet . He is in now getting his chemo they held it back for a couple of days so he could have this Christmas at home . I think half my problem is that I'm worrying what the next scan due in 10 days will show . I think with it being Christmas I just began to think when I shouldn't . Motto is one day at a time and keep busy
> Would really like to see picture of slippers when finished . Only patterns I found were crochet


I so agree with you. Our brains sure get us in trouble when they think (and worry) too far out in the future. One day at a time; one step at a time. So glad to hear he's doing well and glad he had Christmas at home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Yes Sonya that scanxiety never goes away. Hope the news is as good as last time.


Me too , got everything crossed


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 31 I am very tired. Off to bed. Its going to be a hot night I think.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Here we go again..... very hot weather. Today nearly 36c and tomorrow to be 40c... about 104F . There will be people evacutated along the Great Ocean Rd tomorrow morning as a precaution and wont be allowed back till after tomorrow. The fires are going to take over a month to be out and thats without any extra flare ups with this hot weather. There is just so much bushland there... firefighters have tents set up and are only going home every few days. Poor things.
> 
> On a lighter note, I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon and a friend of mine came over too. She is getting wary of strangers now and was a bit funny with her for a while. Photo of my "cool dude" grandaughter..


She's adorable , prepared for the weather and to have fun

Hope they can keep them fires under control and no one does anything silly 
Poor firefighters I'm thinking like here they don't get paid as much as they should for the dangerous job they do

Here we have gale force winds started yesterday evening , the house is rattling but no rain thank goodness


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

On a lighter note, I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon and a friend of mine came over too. She is getting wary of strangers now and was a bit funny with her for a while. Photo of my "cool dude" grandaughter..[/quote]

She is just so cute!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> There is a postal address for the sanctuary at Barwon Heads if you were interested. Its on the fb link I share. I reckon they will get loads of dontations of them from what I am hearing.
> 
> I cant sew for nuts!. And no sewing machine here.
> 
> I havent heard of any interstate crews arriving yet. I would imaging there will be though as soon as they can be spared.


Sounds like we have some fires of own- don't think they are major but with our hot weather as well I suspect you won't get many from us.
HAve you had a very hot December as well- 5 degrees above average here(hottest on record I think I saw)- and we still have tomorrow at 39 to come.
And tomorrow Maryanne and I are going to the cricket (shortest form of the game so we don'tneed to turn up till round 6 if we don't want to. But the women play first so I would like to see them if I can face the heat earlier. But for the women should be able to sit in the shade and move into our seats lfor the mens game.

Lovely picture of Serena- she is so growing up! Mind you Elizabeth has lost the really newborn look at 4 weeks old.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She's adorable , prepared for the weather and to have fun
> 
> Hope they can keep them fires under control and no one does anything silly
> Poor firefighters I'm thinking like here they don't get paid as much as they should for the dangerous job they do
> ...


Definitely not- most of them are volunteers. In the cities they are paid but the country areas (and htis is not far out from Adelaide) almost all volunteers. And not unusual in the nasty fires for a CFS (Country Fire Service- or some Association CFA_ volunteer to be fighting hte fire somewhere and their house to burn down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Marilynn.


mags7 said:


> Thanks Gwen and I was looking back. Your purse was wonderful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, barb wire is also an option. In fact when I told DD about what happened (she's in FL on a vacation) she said she'd pay for having barb wire put up. thanks for the suggestion.


Swedenme said:


> Can you use what we call barbed wire or there is something else they use here now that looks long and flat with spikes people put it across the top of there fence as a deterrent for anyone trying to climb the fence . These might be cheaper options till you can save for the electric fencing
> We have prickly hedges running along the outside of two sides of our garden
> If you can get them planted they grow wether the land is dry or in shade


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is sad times. The area around our home use to be "country" and unfortunately has developed in part in a negative way. DH and I dream of winning the lottery, buying up the immediate surrounding property and clearing it out. Dreams only.



angelam said:


> Thank goodness your neighbour saw what was going on and came to get you. Poor Sydney, I'm glad he wasn't badly hurt. It's a sad sign of our times when you have to think about putting electric fences and cameras around your property.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute picture. Serena is growing up so fast. I can't get over how much a toddler she is now and not a baby. Of course, always a baby but you know what I mean. Time sure is flying by.


sugarsugar said:


> Here we go again..... very hot weather. Today nearly 36c and tomorrow to be 40c... about 104F . There will be people evacutated along the Great Ocean Rd tomorrow morning as a precaution and wont be allowed back till after tomorrow. The fires are going to take over a month to be out and thats without any extra flare ups with this hot weather. There is just so much bushland there... firefighters have tents set up and are only going home every few days. Poor things.
> 
> On a lighter note, I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon and a friend of mine came over too. She is getting wary of strangers now and was a bit funny with her for a while. Photo of my "cool dude" grandaughter..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a doctor's appointment (just a check up/lab work) in an hour and there is quite a thunderstorm going on at present. I'll need to leave a bit earlier than normal to be on time. Going to go check my email and maybe the KP main page. Take care; lots of well wishes headed out to everyone. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hope all in the uk and especially you Caren are staying safe and dry in this horrendous storm . Thought the 120mph winds were bad enough but now the rain as hit to .just what we didn't need . Definitly going to need an ark if this keeps up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a doctor's appointment (just a check up/lab work) in an hour and there is quite a thunderstorm going on at present. I'll need to leave a bit earlier than normal to be on time. Going to go check my email and maybe the KP main page. Take care; lots of well wishes headed out to everyone. TTYL


You to being hit by storm . Stay safe Gwen especially while driving


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, barb wire is also an option. In fact when I told DD about what happened (she's in FL on a vacation) she said she'd pay for having barb wire put up. thanks for the suggestion.


That's good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here we go again..... very hot weather. Today nearly 36c and tomorrow to be 40c... about 104F . There will be people evacutated along the Great Ocean Rd tomorrow morning as a precaution and wont be allowed back till after tomorrow. The fires are going to take over a month to be out and thats without any extra flare ups with this hot weather. There is just so much bushland there... firefighters have tents set up and are only going home every few days. Poor things.
> 
> On a lighter note, I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon and a friend of mine came over too. She is getting wary of strangers now and was a bit funny with her for a while. Photo of my "cool dude" grandaughter..


Gorgeous!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Definitely not- most of them are volunteers. In the cities they are paid but the country areas (and htis is not far out from Adelaide) almost all volunteers. And not unusual in the nasty fires for a CFS (Country Fire Service- or some Association CFA_ volunteer to be fighting hte fire somewhere and their house to burn down.


Isn't it terrible that we have to rely on brave volunteers to do dangerous work 
I say they should get paid as much as cowardly Politicians get paid if not more


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I so agree with you. Our brains sure get us in trouble when they think (and worry) too far out in the future. One day at a time; one step at a time. So glad to hear he's doing well and glad he had Christmas at home.


Thank you rookie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't it terrible that we have to rely on brave volunteers to do dangerous work
> I say they should get paid as much as cowardly Politicians get paid if not more


Only in Camelot would that happen, I'm afraid.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only in Camelot would that happen, I'm afraid.


True . Volunteers and the army are working all hours to help in the flooded areas while the stupid politicians for the areas are taking selfies of themselves enjoying Christmas and posting them on Twitter


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> True . Volunteers and the army are working all hours to help in the flooded areas while the stupid politicians for the areas are taking selfies of themselves enjoying Christmas and posting them on Twitter


You've got four years to the next election, haven't you?, I wonder how long this lot will survive- my politically minded cousin in Glasgow is still hoping for an Independent Scotland.

Edit, off at a tangent, one of my Chrissie presents is an hilarious little book- Knit Your Own SCOTLAND- with Andy Murray, Billie Connolly, William Wallace, Bonnie Prince Charlie, Rabbie Burns, Nessie the Loch Ness Monster- a Highland Cow, Black faced sheep, the Saltire and lots of other miniatures in it- I am going to have fun with this!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You've got four years to the next election, haven't you?, I wonder how long this lot will survive- my politically minded cousin in Glasgow is still hoping for an Independent Scotland.
> 
> Edit, off at a tangent, one of my Chrissie presents is an hilarious little book- Knit Your Own SCOTLAND- with Andy Murray, Billie Connolly, William Wallace, Bonnie Prince Charlie, Rabbie Burns, Nessie the Loch Ness Monster- a Highland Cow, Black faced sheep, the Saltire and lots of other miniatures in it- I am going to have fun with this!


That sounds like a great book Julie look forward to seeing what you make

I was hoping for an independent Scotland to and that they would let the north of England join


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds like a great book Julie look forward to seeing what you make
> 
> I was hoping for an independent Scotland to and that they would let the north of England join


If Denmark can survive, Scotland ought to be able to, as well.

Edit: it will take a while to collect the yarns- the Highland Cow for instance needs a specific Rowan Kid Silk Haze- but it is absolutely perfect for it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning everyone. 9:30am and here I am awake.

Fires sound scary but glad all our kept members are ok.
Julie the book sounds fantastic &#128077;
Cathy...Serena is such a sweet little girl. So cute. She definitely looks like one cool dude&#128526;

Need to get dishes done, replace bedding and collect the garbage. Off I go for now


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope all in the uk and especially you Caren are staying safe and dry in this horrendous storm . Thought the 120mph winds were bad enough but now the rain as hit to .just what we didn't need . Definitly going to need an ark if this keeps up


Strong winds all day here but no rain yet. So far so good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If Denmark can survive, Scotland ought to be able to, as well.
> 
> Edit: it will take a while to collect the yarns- the Highland Cow for instance needs a specific Rowan Kid Silk Haze- but it is absolutely perfect for it.


That book is awesome--I am sure you will have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Beef is really climbing here too as are fruit and veggies because so much of it comes from California. Going to try and increase my garden area this year. Going to be a bit of work though and some dollars because we will have to make more garden beds and bring in soil. Also a different way of watering. Right now all I have is a 4x8 very raised bed my DH built for me because I have a hard time bending and the rest of the stuff I have been putting in containers. Have to get creative. Sure wish I had your gardening skills Bonnie.
> Maybe you should teach us a course on gardening😛


Hahaha. 
If you need better ways of watering, you should check out Lee Valley, they have great options & aren't crazy expensive & you can mail order, they even have free shipping for the next few days, I just got an email about it yesterday. I don't know that I have gardening skills, just good soil & lots of room


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is doing really well at the moment . Consultant is really pleased with him and no he hasn't got the equipment yet . He is in now getting his chemo they held it back for a couple of days so he could have this Christmas at home . I think half my problem is that I'm worrying what the next scan due in 10 days will show . I think with it being Christmas I just began to think when I shouldn't . Motto is one day at a time and keep busy
> Would really like to see picture of slippers when finished . Only patterns I found were crochet


I'm glad he got to have Christmas at home. Fingers crossed for good results on the scan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

If you like raisins, they are also a great source of iron. My DH was in an accident several yrs ago & his hemoglobin was quite low. I left a bag of raisins on the counter when he finally got home after a month in hospital,& he would eat a handful a few times a day, after a month his blood was back where it should be.



busyworkerbee said:


> Smaller serves yes, not more frequent meals. 3 meals, lots of fluids - including tea or coffee, and one, maybe two snacks a day. I am eating enough to fuel my body and get it to pull from its own reserves. If hungry between meals, stop and consider how hungry - only a little, drink a glass of cold water, cordial or have a cuppa, the fluid volume fills your belly and you can go that much longer before having to eat.
> 
> I might add meal size is also what I was shown by a dietician as sufficient for fueling body. I use a sandwich plate, not a dinner plate for meals, if it doesn't fit on, I do not eat it that meal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here we go again..... very hot weather. Today nearly 36c and tomorrow to be 40c... about 104F . There will be people evacutated along the Great Ocean Rd tomorrow morning as a precaution and wont be allowed back till after tomorrow. The fires are going to take over a month to be out and thats without any extra flare ups with this hot weather. There is just so much bushland there... firefighters have tents set up and are only going home every few days. Poor things.
> 
> On a lighter note, I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon and a friend of mine came over too. She is getting wary of strangers now and was a bit funny with her for a while. Photo of my "cool dude" grandaughter..


So cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You've got four years to the next election, haven't you?, I wonder how long this lot will survive- my politically minded cousin in Glasgow is still hoping for an Independent Scotland.
> 
> Edit, off at a tangent, one of my Chrissie presents is an hilarious little book- Knit Your Own SCOTLAND- with Andy Murray, Billie Connolly, William Wallace, Bonnie Prince Charlie, Rabbie Burns, Nessie the Loch Ness Monster- a Highland Cow, Black faced sheep, the Saltire and lots of other miniatures in it- I am going to have fun with this!


Sounds like a cute book, look forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone. 9:30am and here I am awake.
> 
> Fires sound scary but glad all our kept members are ok.
> Julie the book sounds fantastic 👍
> ...


I guess the proof will come when I have the yarn, and get to grips with following the patterns!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That book is awesome--I am sure you will have a lot of fun with it.


Do you know it, Sorlenna?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a cute book, look forward to seeing what you make.


I am very tempted to start with William Wallace, and I think he would be one of the most complex!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in Sydney. I hope everyone
> Hugs to everyone,
> Denise


Sounds like you had a great day. A lovely family picture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I called and left message for Pammie1234 since she lives in the area near where Texas was hit with tornadoes and thank goodness she called me back tonight. Fortunately her area and Jynx's area were spared from the tornado and they are safe. Just thought I'd pass along that good news.
> 
> Awhile back Rookie posted pictures from attending wine & painting establishment that looked like lots of fun. DH and I received a gift certificate to such a place here that I didn't even know about. We went tonight and had such a good time. The "painting" were were to replicate isn't one I would have necessarily picked but that didn't matter; it was fun. Here are our "masterpieces"; each with their own interpretation....LOL


Glad to know that Pammie and Jynx were spared the tornado.
I didn't know there was such a thing as wine and painting but it looks like you did enjoy it. Is that a piece of tile that you painted?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, how fun and what nice pictures.
> Denise, what a thoughtful gift. Great looking family.
> Daralene, sorry you are still hurting hope the laser helps. Congratulations on 5 lb. loss! That is great.
> Well Vicks and turkey soup helped. Felt almost human today. Waterlogged and sat in steam room 10 min. And sauna 10 min. Then took Maya on half hour walk. Then to bed but proud I at least got some exercise.


Glad to hear that you're feeling a little better and took Maya for a walk. I started to take Candy for a walk on Monday and dropped her leash. She was off like a shot and if it hadn't been for a young couple 3 blocks away, I would never have caught her. She just completely ignored me and kept running. She has no fear of cars so I was terrified that she would go out into the street and get hit. It was her lucky day. Don't know how I'm going to stop her from running.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear that you're feeling a little better and took Maya for a walk. I started to take Candy for a walk on Monday and dropped her leash. She was off like a shot and if it hadn't been for a young couple 3 blocks away, I would never have caught her. She just completely ignored me and kept running. She has no fear of cars so I was terrified that she would go out into the street and get hit. It was her lucky day. Don't know how I'm going to stop her from running.


I am so glad Ringo is not an escape artist. He comes back when spoken to- would be different I suspect if a dog were involved- maybe a breed characteristic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's probably good that what happens in scotland stays in scotland. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, more cute hats, can you do them while you sleep😄
> 
> Marilynn, sorry you were sick in the days before Christmas, glad you're doing better now& were able to enjoy celebrations with your family. I'm glad you have a tech- savvy daughter to fix your IPad, they never seem to realize we're not all just down the street from their store.😳
> 
> Well, DS2 finished working nights at 6am today & flew off to Scotland at 6pm for 17 days, then 3 days in Dublin on the way home. I'm nervous about him off all by himself but hope he has fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately you are probably right - lol --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: LOL I am sorry too Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the shades go well with the net skirt. lol --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Here we go again..... very hot weather. Today nearly 36c and tomorrow to be 40c... about 104F . There will be people evacutated along the Great Ocean Rd tomorrow morning as a precaution and wont be allowed back till after tomorrow. The fires are going to take over a month to be out and thats without any extra flare ups with this hot weather. There is just so much bushland there... firefighters have tents set up and are only going home every few days. Poor things.
> 
> On a lighter note, I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon and a friend of mine came over too. She is getting wary of strangers now and was a bit funny with her for a while. Photo of my "cool dude" grandaughter..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a safe trip - driving in a bad rain is almost worse than driving in snow. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have a doctor's appointment (just a check up/lab work) in an hour and there is quite a thunderstorm going on at present. I'll need to leave a bit earlier than normal to be on time. Going to go check my email and maybe the KP main page. Take care; lots of well wishes headed out to everyone. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm surprised your house is still standing with those kinds of winds - i think our were gusting around 40mph and that was bad enough. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hope all in the uk and especially you Caren are staying safe and dry in this horrendous storm . Thought the 120mph winds were bad enough but now the rain as hit to .just what we didn't need . Definitly going to need an ark if this keeps up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear that you're feeling a little better and took Maya for a walk. I started to take Candy for a walk on Monday and dropped her leash. She was off like a shot and if it hadn't been for a young couple 3 blocks away, I would never have caught her. She just completely ignored me and kept running. She has no fear of cars so I was terrified that she would go out into the street and get hit. It was her lucky day. Don't know how I'm going to stop her from running.


Mishka pulled away from my twice when she was a pup I was lucky both times as the first time a lawnmower started up and she couldn't run back to me fast enough for a big dog she is quite the coward when it comes to sudden noises 
The second time she got as far as some teenagers and wanted to play football 
Now if I use my stern voice she stops mid movement like a statue it's funny to see


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually i think the politicians should be out there fighting the fire. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Isn't it terrible that we have to rely on brave volunteers to do dangerous work
> I say they should get paid as much as cowardly Politicians get paid if not more


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will definitely need pictures as you knit your way through the book. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You've got four years to the next election, haven't you?, I wonder how long this lot will survive- my politically minded cousin in Glasgow is still hoping for an Independent Scotland.
> 
> Edit, off at a tangent, one of my Chrissie presents is an hilarious little book- Knit Your Own SCOTLAND- with Andy Murray, Billie Connolly, William Wallace, Bonnie Prince Charlie, Rabbie Burns, Nessie the Loch Ness Monster- a Highland Cow, Black faced sheep, the Saltire and lots of other miniatures in it- I am going to have fun with this!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm surprised your house is still standing with those kinds of winds - i think our were gusting around 40mph and that was bad enough. --- sam


The wind started yesterday evening and howled all night . I could here lots of things banging about out there and a tree in the woods opposite where I live cracked in two . It never really got light all day long and the rain hit about 1 ish . It was awful and now at 6 pm it is so quiet can't here anything at all 
There are owls in the woods I'm just hoping they are alright as they don't have the water protection against rain like other birds do and it's been so wet here recently


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I got of here earlier and where did I end up? In bed and just got up at noon. Grabbed a shower so I am feeling more lively and maybe I will get those dishes done.

Greg is down with a really nasty cold. Coughing to the point of choking and a nasty sore throat. I have the sniffles and a touch of a sore throat. Gage is unfazed so far.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good you are being discharged- all the best!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> actually i think the politicians should be out there fighting the fire. --- sam


They would need at least 5 aides each to help them . Don't think any of them can think for themselves


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wanted to let you know that GrandmaPaula is healing well from her surgery, and although not 100% for Christmas she feels good about it, but caught a very bad cold and the doctor was afraid of pneumonia so treated her. She plans to stop by and visit soon.
> 
> I'm on a knitting marathon, knitting from early morning till late night again. Still can't find the scarf my mother had knit and I finished for son, so I am using mom's yarn. The very same skein she had knit the other scarf from. Funny as how my arthritis in the hand is getting worse it seems my tension has gotten tighter and the way I am using my hand is so much more functional. Actually knitting faster and tension is just very even, not so tight that I can't knit it on the next row. A disadvantage with an advantage.
> 
> We had freezing rain, as was predicted. Roads were not great but not an ice storm like in the past. OK, so I have lost 10 lbs. and continuing. I'm thrilled, though tempered with that nagging thought of the fact that keeping it off is the real test. Pretty sure much of it was water, but with 10 lbs., think we must be getting into the nitty gritty of it also. Wish me luck. So sorry I don't have time to catch up as I must finish up this scarf I just started yesterday and I have lunch out tomorrow and 2 appointments and a birthday party for DS and DGS#2. Had to call for dishwasher repairs so they will come a week from Friday. Till then it looks like we are washing them by hand. We usually soak them anyway and get anything remaining off before putting in dishwasher, so won't be too bad. I just love hot soapy water anyway and seeing things sparkle and shine when done. I know, I'm sick. :XD: :XD:


Sure hope GrandmaPaula doesn't have pneumonia. She doesn't need that after her surgery.

Too bad you can't find that scarf you finished. Could one of the Christmas elves have taken it? Good news that you've shed 10 lbs. Wish I could say the same. This is absolutely the worst time of year to lose weight. Hope your arthritis isn't too painful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Marianne is back!!!!
> 
> Had to call police today. Bad kids from trailer park behind us managed to tie Sydney's let to a rope suspended from a ladder leaned agains our fence. He couldn't get free and was crying. Also damaged the fence. Another neighbor say it going on and came and got me. Of course they ran when they saw me coming so I can't identify. We are thinking of elecrifying the fence and putting up cameras. I could spit nails I'm so angry. Co9uld have really hurt Sydney and am thankful he is okay. DH and DD equally furious.


So glad Sydney is okay. Kids can be cruel. Hopefully the visit from the police with put the fear into them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here we go again..... very hot weather. Today nearly 36c and tomorrow to be 40c... about 104F . There will be people evacutated along the Great Ocean Rd tomorrow morning as a precaution and wont be allowed back till after tomorrow. The fires are going to take over a month to be out and thats without any extra flare ups with this hot weather. There is just so much bushland there... firefighters have tents set up and are only going home every few days. Poor things.
> 
> On a lighter note, I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon and a friend of mine came over too. She is getting wary of strangers now and was a bit funny with her for a while. Photo of my "cool dude" grandaughter..


Cute picture of Serena.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's probably good that what happens in scotland stays in scotland. --- sam


 :lol: :lol:As long as he gets home safely. He texted me & said he has met us with some Aussies in his hostel. Sent me photos of some very old buildings. Said he flew over Amsterdam & the view was amazing.- that seems odd to me, out of the way but what do I know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we will definitely need pictures as you knit your way through the book. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Do any of our friends live in the flooded areas of the US? The photos on the news are pretty scary. 
I have to download photos to my IPad so I can post them, I took some of the hoarfrost yesterday, looks so pretty but even though the temperature isn't too cold it feels colder as it's so damp. You often hear that we have very cold temperatures but " it's a dry cold" so it doesn't feel so bad, the dampness seems to go right to the bones. But then I'm a wuss :lol: :lol:

Well, must get off my behind, I was trying to find my craft room after the mad dash to finish things & wrapping things, what a mess. It's looking better but a long way to go, 
I've been knitting on another pine tree hat, my nephews birthday is the 31st & my sister says he rarely takes off the hat I made him last year so I thought I would give him another option.I really like that pattern, it knits up quickly but looks more complicated than it is.

Melody, hope you don't catch Gregs cold, maybe you should try the Throat Coat tea, I forget who here was telling us about it -maybe Kaye -but I think it really works. Here you can find it in Sobeys grocery store, I think it was about $5


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming your way tami - i know everything will be fine - will just be nice to hear it from dd. --- sam


Sam, I don't know if you saw it, but DD posted on the main forum. I know Bonnie saw it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I have just seen the report about the tornado in Texas. 12 lives lost..... very sad. Tragic extremes all over the world.
> 
> I need a (((((GROUP HUG))))) and I am sure we all need it.


A bit late, but I am in on the group hug!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I find it hard when it is this warm- I will take a shower soon, and hopefully get some rest then.
> I have been watching a set of DVD's I chanced on- Grantchester, with James Norton and Robson Green- Quite taken with the story- will have to get series 2 when I can find it. I enjoy a good 'who -dunnit'.
> Also for those that have been following my cycling, for the first time this morning I got my full half hour in on the bike- no sore muscles- and a compliment to the writer who may be Daisy Coulan, for some riveting stories.


Julie, I know the heat makes it hard for you to sleep. Put some rice in a sock, and put it in the freezer, then it will be nice and cool to put on the back of your neck to cool you off. I am glad you got your time in on your cycle with no sore muscles!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Its not actually the peanut butter Tami, I do like it... havent had on pancakes...... its also not the strawberry sauce... I would love that.
> Its the two together at the same time. :shock:


 :lol: :lol: I ate so much peanut butter growing up that I can't even stand the smell of it. Arriana, and my DH, could eat it with a spoon straight from the jar. Yuck. I used to put elderberry jelly on my pancakes. Now, the best is my cousin's maple syrup, from the maple trees on his farm. We ran into him and his wife at the store the other day. They have invited us to bring the grandkids to the farm when they are making the maple syrup!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad he got to have Christmas at home. Fingers crossed for good results on the scan


Ditto from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I know the heat makes it hard for you to sleep. Put some rice in a sock, and put it in the freezer, then it will be nice and cool to put on the back of your neck to cool you off. I am glad you got your time in on your cycle with no sore muscles!


Sort of the opposite of warming it in the microwave! I will be much more motivated to cycle once I have broadcast- but I will start my Downton Abbey DVD's over.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: :lol: I ate so much peanut butter growing up that I can't even stand the smell of it. Arriana, and my DH, could eat it with a spoon straight from the jar. Yuck. I used to put elderberry jelly on my pancakes. Now, the best is my cousin's maple syrup, from the maple trees on his farm. We ran into him and his wife at the store the other day. They have invited us to bring the grandkids to the farm when they are making the maple syrup!


Here I thought everyone ate it with a spoon :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished watching...Space Cowboys has Clint Eastwood, Tommy Lee Jones, James Garner and Donald Sutherland. Was a fantastic movie. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I got of here earlier and where did I end up? In bed and just got up at noon. Grabbed a shower so I am feeling more lively and maybe I will get those dishes done.
> 
> Greg is down with a really nasty cold. Coughing to the point of choking and a nasty sore throat. I have the sniffles and a touch of a sore throat. Gage is unfazed so far.


Hope he stays that way and that your sniffles don't come to anything.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hope he stays that way and that your sniffles don't come to anything.


Glad to see you posting Kate. I hear storm Frank was pretty strong up your way!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad to see you posting Kate. I hear storm Frank was pretty strong up your way!


It was, but fortunately we haven't sustained any damage other than rubbish all over the front garden where it had blown out of the bin! All seems quiet now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poor wee Caitlin has not been well, she developed Slapped Cheek disease and her wee face was really red. Her temperature was high too, but they got her checked out at the doc's and she is fine. DS said he hadn't realised just how frightening it is when they have something wrong with them....I nearly said "Now you know how I felt when you broke your neck!" but I didn't!! :roll: 
Just realised that today it is exactly one year since I broke my leg!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No it was a stretched canvas. We used acrylic paints.


budasha said:


> Glad to know that Pammie and Jynx were spared the tornado.
> I didn't know there was such a thing as wine and painting but it looks like you did enjoy it. Is that a piece of tile that you painted?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was pretty bad out; couldn't see far ahead but I made it there and back okay; just too a bit longer. All lab test were good too....no diabetes.In afact I've lost another 5 lbs now. Slowly slowly the weight is coming down some so I'm pleased. Took a nap later in the afternoon and now just finished dinner. I had baked a lot of chicken yesterday so we had salad with chicken chunks cut up in it for dinner tonight. Good.

Brantley has been working for a gentleman this week that has a saw mill. He (Brantley) is making tables. He is paying him for labor plus when the tables sell will split the sale with him. Right now he is working on a black walnut table. It is really looking beautiful too. The tables are just wht are called farmhouse tables; simple style but really nice wood.


thewren said:


> have a safe trip - driving in a bad rain is almost worse than driving in snow. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Caitlin. Here Slapped Cheek is more commonly known as Fifths Disease. Glad they got her to the doctor and she will be fine. I got it as an adult and was extremely ill. My oldest was about 5 years old and rather than upset her by me being admitted to the hospital my mom took leave from her job (teaching) for a little over a week to care for me at home. It lasted about 3 weeks; even made my toes turn blue, severe vomiting and diahreah. (sp wrong) an extremely high temperatures. . Like many common childhood diseases it is much worse on an adult. Glad if Caitlin was going to have to have it it was now and not years later. Poor baby.


KateB said:


> Poor wee Caitlin has not been well, she developed Slapped Cheek disease and her wee face was really red. Her temperature was high too, but they got her checked out at the doc's and she is fine. DS said he hadn't realised just how frightening it is when they have something wrong with them....I nearly said "Now you know how I felt when you broke your neck!" but I didn't!! :roll:
> Just realised that today it is exactly one year since I broke my leg!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know if this will work but wanted to show you how spoiled rotten our chihuahua Truman is.

Oh well...it didn't work.....never mind. Will try one more time...need a lesson in loading videos.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You've got four years to the next election, haven't you?, I wonder how long this lot will survive- my politically minded cousin in Glasgow is still hoping for an Independent Scotland.
> 
> Edit, off at a tangent, one of my Chrissie presents is an hilarious little book- Knit Your Own SCOTLAND- with Andy Murray, Billie Connolly, William Wallace, Bonnie Prince Charlie, Rabbie Burns, Nessie the Loch Ness Monster- a Highland Cow, Black faced sheep, the Saltire and lots of other miniatures in it- I am going to have fun with this!


The sounds like fun indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope he stays that way and that your sniffles don't come to anything.


Indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor wee Caitlin has not been well, she developed Slapped Cheek disease and her wee face was really red. Her temperature was high too, but they got her checked out at the doc's and she is fine. DS said he hadn't realised just how frightening it is when they have something wrong with them....I nearly said "Now you know how I felt when you broke your neck!" but I didn't!! :roll:
> Just realised that today it is exactly one year since I broke my leg!


I have never heard of that one before!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I got of here earlier and where did I end up? In bed and just got up at noon. Grabbed a shower so I am feeling more lively and maybe I will get those dishes done.
> 
> Greg is down with a really nasty cold. Coughing to the point of choking and a nasty sore throat. I have the sniffles and a touch of a sore throat. Gage is unfazed so far.


Thats not sounding good- hope you don't get it as badly and that Gage stays free from it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The sounds like fun indeed.


They certainly are!

See below:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never heard of that one before!


Ive never heard of it either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: :lol: I ate so much peanut butter growing up that I can't even stand the smell of it. Arriana, and my DH, could eat it with a spoon straight from the jar. Yuck. I used to put elderberry jelly on my pancakes. Now, the best is my cousin's maple syrup, from the maple trees on his farm. We ran into him and his wife at the store the other day. They have invited us to bring the grandkids to the farm when they are making the maple syrup!


I can eat it off the spoon but not on bread or in sandwiches becuase of all the horrid peanut paste sandwiches I had at school.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor wee Caitlin has not been well, she developed Slapped Cheek disease and her wee face was really red. Her temperature was high too, but they got her checked out at the doc's and she is fine. DS said he hadn't realised just how frightening it is when they have something wrong with them....I nearly said "Now you know how I felt when you broke your neck!" but I didn't!! :roll:
> Just realised that today it is exactly one year since I broke my leg!


Poor little Caitlin. Hope she feels better soon. Kids recover so quickly she is sure to be 'up and running' soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They certainly are!
> 
> See below:


Does look like fun. Something a bit different for you as well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went into London to the Little Shoe Shop and went a bit mad with the buying. But had a great time,then called in a pub for fish and chips and came back eventually. We were delayed as the train broke down but are here tired but happy. It's now pouring rain and cold so think we will be in all day tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, sending healing energy to you and Greg.
Hope everyone is safe with all the crazy weather we are having.
Did 20 min. Zumba, 30 min pool, 20 min weights and ten minutes each in steam room and sauna. Saw movie "Joy" this afternoon with friends.
Sonja, glad DS had Christmas at home. My heart goes out to you.
Serena is adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does look like fun. Something a bit different for you as well.


 :thumbup: When I have gathered together what I need!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Went into London to the Little Shoe Shop and went a bit mad with the buying. But had a great time,then called in a pub for fish and chips and came back eventually. We were delayed as the train broke down but are here tired but happy. It's now pouring rain and cold so think we will be in all day tomorrow.


Glad it was a good outing, despite the train! Sounds sensible to stay in tomorrow!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor wee Caitlin has not been well, she developed Slapped Cheek disease and her wee face was really red. Her temperature was high too, but they got her checked out at the doc's and she is fine. DS said he hadn't realised just how frightening it is when they have something wrong with them....I nearly said "Now you know how I felt when you broke your neck!" but I didn't!! :roll:
> Just realised that today it is exactly one year since I broke my leg!


I have never heard of that disease and looked it up to see if it might be known by a different name here in the US - it's known as "fifth disease", but that didn't help me either. I've never been aware of this before. Hope Caitlin gets over it quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor wee Caitlin has not been well, she developed Slapped Cheek disease and her wee face was really red. Her temperature was high too, but they got her checked out at the doc's and she is fine. DS said he hadn't realised just how frightening it is when they have something wrong with them....I nearly said "Now you know how I felt when you broke your neck!" but I didn't!! :roll:
> Just realised that today it is exactly one year since I broke my leg!


I had not heard of slapped cheek disease but looked it up, here we call it Fifth Disease. Very contagious my GKs had it last winter.
I hope she is on the mend soon.
I hope no one is pregnant around her as that can sometimes cause problems.
One of our doctors said it called fifth disease because it's the fifth childhood disease (the others being chicken pox, mumps, rubella & rubeola)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The tables sound lovely, I love real wood. 
Congrats on the weight loss, I really need to get serious about that too.

I think I need to get my throid levels checked again, I've been so tired & cold lately, either they are off or I'm just getting old & lazy



Gweniepooh said:


> It was pretty bad out; couldn't see far ahead but I made it there and back okay; just too a bit longer. All lab test were good too....no diabetes.In afact I've lost another 5 lbs now. Slowly slowly the weight is coming down some so I'm pleased. Took a nap later in the afternoon and now just finished dinner. I had baked a lot of chicken yesterday so we had salad with chicken chunks cut up in it for dinner tonight. Good.
> 
> Brantley has been working for a gentleman this week that has a saw mill. He (Brantley) is making tables. He is paying him for labor plus when the tables sell will split the sale with him. Right now he is working on a black walnut table. It is really looking beautiful too. The tables are just wht are called farmhouse tables; simple style but really nice wood.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor wee Caitlin has not been well, she developed Slapped Cheek disease and her wee face was really red. Her temperature was high too, but they got her checked out at the doc's and she is fine. DS said he hadn't realised just how frightening it is when they have something wrong with them....I nearly said "Now you know how I felt when you broke your neck!" but I didn't!! :roll:
> Just realised that today it is exactly one year since I broke my leg!


Poor thing, that's a new one on me, I've never heard of fifths either, but I'm very glad that she's okay. It's horrible when little ones are sick, well, when big ones are sick too, but little ones don't understand and you can't explain it to them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't been online other than on my phone playing games every so often, Gizmo has been thinking that if I'm sitting, especially knitting, I have free hands to pet with and he really likes to chew on wool. 
Ryssa is playing with him now that he's gotten big enough to be interesting. 
I hope that all are doing well, I'm going to read backwards and see what all is going on. 
I did see that Greg has a cold, I hope that he gets over it quickly and that Mel doesn't develope more of one and that Gage stays clear of it all together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, my aunt got me a swift from knitpicks for Christmas, I used it last night, I LOVE it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness, It is scorching hot outside. At 1.30pm it is 40.5c and I reckon it will go higher. 

Stay cool Margaret coz I think you are having the same if not worse.  

Sam.... you would NOT like this. It is too horrible to even sit in the shade. I really feel for all the fire fighters in this heat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maryanne will be near Dublin at the same time- from around the 8th January for 4-5 weeks. Must admit to being concenred about her and did think of trying to talk David into me going so I was near by if she should hav problems. the decided would miss too much of Elizabeth- and as it turned out just as well with the move.


Safe and happy travelling to Maryanne and Bonnie's son. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, It is scorching hot outside. At 1.30pm it is 40.5c and I reckon it will go higher.
> 
> Stay cool Margaret coz I think you are having the same if not worse.
> 
> Sam.... you would NOT like this. It is too horrible to even sit in the shade. I really feel for all the fire fighters in this heat.


That is just too hot, hope that you have some relief from the heat soon and no more wild fires.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished this preemie hat.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome back Marianne, Gwen the tables will be a big hit. That is what everyone is buying and wants. 
Daralene, hope you find the scarf but agree with Gwen it will show up after you are done. 
Waiting for scans and test results is the worst anxiety I think there is. 
Lots of bronchitis going around here. Everyone I work with is coughing and really sick. Hope it stays away.
Think I am going to go to bed early tonight. Just can not catch up on sleep lately and when I do fall asleep wake up a lot.
Keep well everyone!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She's adorable , prepared for the weather and to have fun
> 
> Hope they can keep them fires under control and no one does anything silly
> Poor firefighters I'm thinking like here they don't get paid as much as they should for the dangerous job they do
> ...


Majority of the fire fighters are volunteers. They are just marvelous. There are 500 on the ground and 60 aircraft involved at the moment.

I hope you dont get affected by the flooding. Such extreme weather conditions all over the world at the moment. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds like we have some fires of own- don't think they are major but with our hot weather as well I suspect you won't get many from us.
> HAve you had a very hot December as well- 5 degrees above average here(hottest on record I think I saw)- and we still have tomorrow at 39 to come.
> And tomorrow Maryanne and I are going to the cricket (shortest form of the game so we don'tneed to turn up till round 6 if we don't want to. But the women play first so I would like to see them if I can face the heat earlier. But for the women should be able to sit in the shade and move into our seats lfor the mens game.
> 
> Lovely picture of Serena- she is so growing up! Mind you Elizabeth has lost the really newborn look at 4 weeks old.


They just grow and change constantly dont they? Hope you can stay cool somehow at the cricket.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Definitely not- most of them are volunteers. In the cities they are paid but the country areas (and htis is not far out from Adelaide) almost all volunteers. And not unusual in the nasty fires for a CFS (Country Fire Service- or some Association CFA_ volunteer to be fighting hte fire somewhere and their house to burn down.


Yep, thats for sure. In the fires here 4 firefighters have lost their own homes. Not holiday homes either, they are residents and have lost everything and are still fighting the fires now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What about ready made puff pastry cut into small rectangles?


This has probably been answered already but no, puff pastry is totally different.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You've got four years to the next election, haven't you?, I wonder how long this lot will survive- my politically minded cousin in Glasgow is still hoping for an Independent Scotland.
> 
> Edit, off at a tangent, one of my Chrissie presents is an hilarious little book- Knit Your Own SCOTLAND- with Andy Murray, Billie Connolly, William Wallace, Bonnie Prince Charlie, Rabbie Burns, Nessie the Loch Ness Monster- a Highland Cow, Black faced sheep, the Saltire and lots of other miniatures in it- I am going to have fun with this!


That sounds like its just right up your alley Julie. Enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The pic of your grands looks somewhat like what my nephew and nieces would look like. Nephew is over 6" and 26 and the girls range from 19 down to 9. Now we get to add in 2 serious SOs as well.


They are almost 2, 10, 12, and 15! 15 year old is just over 6' and is wearing USA size 13 shoes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful family and looks like a very loving home and great Christmas.


Thank you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess the proof will come when I have the yarn, and get to grips with following the patterns!


An adventure!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> the shades go well with the net skirt. lol --- sam


 :thumbup: Yep, no way was she going to let that skirt come off yesterday. LOL. She is too funny.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Not only do we share a first name but also an anniversary. We eloped and had our wedding breakfast at a Walgreen's drug store.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Joy and Don
> WI Joy


Congratulations!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, thats for sure. In the fires here 4 firefighters have lost their own homes. Not holiday homes either, they are residents and have lost everything and are still fighting the fires now.


So sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol:As long as he gets home safely. He texted me & said he has met us with some Aussies in his hostel. Sent me photos of some very old buildings. Said he flew over Amsterdam & the view was amazing.- that seems odd to me, out of the way but what do I know.


He will have a great time. And of course if he is with Aussies then he should. LOL I DO say that tongue in cheek.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> A bit late, but I am in on the group hug!


 :thumbup: How are you feeling?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Poor wee Caitlin has not been well, she developed Slapped Cheek disease and her wee face was really red. Her temperature was high too, but they got her checked out at the doc's and she is fine. DS said he hadn't realised just how frightening it is when they have something wrong with them....I nearly said "Now you know how I felt when you broke your neck!" but I didn't!! :roll:
> Just realised that today it is exactly one year since I broke my leg!


Oh poor little Caitlin.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Caitlin. Here Slapped Cheek is more commonly known as Fifths Disease. Glad they got her to the doctor and she will be fine. I got it as an adult and was extremely ill. My oldest was about 5 years old and rather than upset her by me being admitted to the hospital my mom took leave from her job (teaching) for a little over a week to care for me at home. It lasted about 3 weeks; even made my toes turn blue, severe vomiting and diahreah. (sp wrong) an extremely high temperatures. . Like many common childhood diseases it is much worse on an adult. Glad if Caitlin was going to have to have it it was now and not years later. Poor baby.


Good heavens, that was nasty! :shock: I didnt realize that adults could also get it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know some don't go over to main so I thought would let everyone know


Thanks for sharing for everyone. I purposely sent DD a link from this weeks TP thinking it would bring her here. Sorry it didn't. Glad someone saw it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, barb wire is also an option. In fact when I told DD about what happened (she's in FL on a vacation) she said she'd pay for having barb wire put up. thanks for the suggestion.


And then electrify the barbed wire, with the highest voltage allowable so that they really get a jolt that they won't forget.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, It is scorching hot outside. At 1.30pm it is 40.5c and I reckon it will go higher.
> 
> Stay cool Margaret coz I think you are having the same if not worse.
> 
> Sam.... you would NOT like this. It is too horrible to even sit in the shade. I really feel for all the fire fighters in this heat.


Much the same here- we have reached 40.2 so far. So a cooler day than some we have had. See out the old year with a scorcher. Will be more than 5 above average for Decemeber (already over 5 and with todays heat it will go even higher).We have had 3 months of heat surely summer is almost over? And we have the 2 hottest months still to come.

And I'm here knitting Super Bulky hat, cowl and mittens! At least they are small so don't sit in my lap.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Much the same here- we have reached 40.2 so far. So a cooler day than some we have had. See out the old year with a scorcher. Will be more than 5 above average for Decemeber (already over 5 and with todays heat it will go even higher).We have had 3 months of heat surely summer is almost over? And we have the 2 hottest months still to come.
> 
> And I'm here knitting Super Bulky hat, cowl and mittens! At least they are small so don't sit in my lap.


Mmm I think we still have a few months to go sorry to say. I am hoping to spend some hours at the beach once the big crowds go home in the next week or so.

And I have the air con on in the lounge and am attempting to start a dolls blanket with multi coloured yarn. By u tube video of course... crochet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That sounds like its just right up your alley Julie. Enjoy. :thumbup:


Later on Cathy I have posted a photo of the cover- they are hilarious!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just finished pg 27 I am ready for bed. Hugs and prayers for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> An adventure!


It will be!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Much the same here- we have reached 40.2 so far. So a cooler day than some we have had. See out the old year with a scorcher. Will be more than 5 above average for Decemeber (already over 5 and with todays heat it will go even higher).We have had 3 months of heat surely summer is almost over? And we have the 2 hottest months still to come.
> 
> And I'm here knitting Super Bulky hat, cowl and mittens! At least they are small so don't sit in my lap.


I did about three rows of the Guernsey yoke earlier, but it is too hot now, it says it is 24, but it feels hotter- but nothing to what you and Cathy are having to endure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't it terrible that we have to rely on brave volunteers to do dangerous work
> I say they should get paid as much as cowardly Politicians get paid if not more


I agree with that thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did about three rows of the Guernsey yoke earlier, but it is too hot now, it says it is 24, but it feels hotter- but nothing to what you and Cathy are having to endure.


I just started a Christmas gift for my BFF for next Christmas, it's a super bulky sweater, figured I'd better get a jump start on next year, it's going really fast, I'm glad though that I'm working on it now in the cold weather than in the hot summer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is doing really well at the moment . Consultant is really pleased with him and no he hasn't got the equipment yet . He is in now getting his chemo they held it back for a couple of days so he could have this Christmas at home . I think half my problem is that I'm worrying what the next scan due in 10 days will show . I think with it being Christmas I just began to think when I shouldn't . Motto is one day at a time and keep busy
> Would really like to see picture of slippers when finished . Only patterns I found were crochet


Wonderful news that your son is doing well, I hope and pray that he stays that way, better even.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here we go again..... very hot weather. Today nearly 36c and tomorrow to be 40c... about 104F . There will be people evacutated along the Great Ocean Rd tomorrow morning as a precaution and wont be allowed back till after tomorrow. The fires are going to take over a month to be out and thats without any extra flare ups with this hot weather. There is just so much bushland there... firefighters have tents set up and are only going home every few days. Poor things.
> 
> On a lighter note, I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon and a friend of mine came over too. She is getting wary of strangers now and was a bit funny with her for a while. Photo of my "cool dude" grandaughter..


Awe, and so stylish too, I love the skirt and flipflops with the hat and glasses, she's just adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just started a Christmas gift for my BFF for next Christmas, it's a super bulky sweater, figured I'd better get a jump start on next year, it's going really fast, I'm glad though that I'm working on it now in the cold weather than in the hot summer.


It will progress quickly at that weight! What colour is it?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

I Thought I would show you a picture of the Dr. Who scarf I made for our SIL. Our daughter says he absolutely loves it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, and so stylish too, I love the skirt and flipflops with the hat and glasses, she's just adorable.


Yep she has style and class! LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can you use what we call barbed wire or there is something else they use here now that looks long and flat with spikes people put it across the top of there fence as a deterrent for anyone trying to climb the fence . These might be cheaper options till you can save for the electric fencing
> We have prickly hedges running along the outside of two sides of our garden
> If you can get them planted they grow wether the land is dry or in shade


Razor wire is used in the prisons, but I guess that would be going a bit extreme, but might teach some lessons.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep she has style and class! LOL


 :thumbup: She gets it from her grandma.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will progress quickly at that weight! What colour is it?


A nice soft grey, I got it by the pound at Brown Sheep wool.  I'll post a pic later, laptop is dying and needs to be plugged in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I Thought I would show you a picture of the Dr. Who scarf I made for our SIL. Our daughter says he absolutely loves it.


FABULOUS!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: She gets it from her grandma.


LOL But of course!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

No wonder he loves it. It looks fabulous Mags7 &#128077;

Final one tonight. I really could probably do these in my sleep. Lol

Goodnight all&#127772;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I Thought I would show you a picture of the Dr. Who scarf I made for our SIL. Our daughter says he absolutely loves it.


My word! that is a long scarf!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A nice soft grey, I got it by the pound at Brown Sheep wool.  I'll post a pic later, laptop is dying and needs to be plugged in.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> No wonder he loves it. It looks fabulous Mags7 👍
> 
> Final one tonight. I really could probably do these in my sleep. Lol
> 
> Goodnight all🌜


Sleep well, Mel!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you both tons of healing energy - a lot for gage so he doesn't catch anything. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Well I got of here earlier and where did I end up? In bed and just got up at noon. Grabbed a shower so I am feeling more lively and maybe I will get those dishes done.
> 
> Greg is down with a really nasty cold. Coughing to the point of choking and a nasty sore throat. I have the sniffles and a touch of a sore throat. Gage is unfazed so far.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you up and around - is the drain out. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, I don't know if you saw it, but DD posted on the main forum. I know Bonnie saw it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Once again....visions of being up to date on the KTP dance in my head. While Santa - all in red...just laughs "HAHAHA" and shouts "a merry holiday to all!"

Christmas Day we did have 3 of Santa's reindeer resting in the woodsy yard behind the house all day. It must have been a long, tiring night! When I can get to a computer that will deal with the disk from my camera, I will post some pictures.

We had a lovely holiday at my DS's home...11 folks, aged 15-78 all rolled up together with 2 grumpy cats...and several assorted babies, toddlers, and visitors tossed in for even more chaos & merriment! A wonderful time all 'round.

I hope everyone else had a wonderful Christmas/Holiday week. BEST BEST wishes for 2016 for all on the KTP. Easing of all pains & woes, joyful celebrations, and peace everywhere.

We are still on the road, and getting time for the computer is just rare! I think of y'all (that's a leftover from our southern trip in November), miss hearing all the stories. I did track back to find out what had happened to Sydney, Gwen. Spitting nails just doesn't seem enough...very distressing to be sure! Phenomenally brazen! I hope you find a successful solution. Maybe a 15-foot high fence? Just think of the murals you paint on it! Given him an extra hug from us.

We head off to Pittsburgh tomorrow. My SIL had foot surgery 3 days before Christmas, and will be off of her foot for 3 months! A l-o-n-g time! They had to rearrange some tendons, put in some pins, and I'm not sure what all was done. She had 4 incisions. She is on her 3rd cast by now. I'll be able to do some cooking and errands for a few days. We need to be back in Chicago by the 6th at the latest. DH has his monthly infusion tx on the 7th. Plus, we need to check the status of the ceiling in our daughter's room....remember that problem of a couple of years ago? It's baaaack! We discovered that 3 days before we left for Christmas. Right now the room is covered in plastic, and we have huge buckets all over. We can see that the ceiling is going to need to be redone...again! No one seems to be able to truly diagnose the problem. aarrrggghhh. Things could be worse.

My heartiest, warmest wishes for a 2016 that suits each of you to a "T". My all your happiest dreams be realized!

Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've never heard of it - one childhood disease i missed. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Poor Caitlin. Here Slapped Cheek is more commonly known as Fifths Disease. Glad they got her to the doctor and she will be fine. I got it as an adult and was extremely ill. My oldest was about 5 years old and rather than upset her by me being admitted to the hospital my mom took leave from her job (teaching) for a little over a week to care for me at home. It lasted about 3 weeks; even made my toes turn blue, severe vomiting and diahreah. (sp wrong) an extremely high temperatures. . Like many common childhood diseases it is much worse on an adult. Glad if Caitlin was going to have to have it it was now and not years later. Poor baby.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who is with the long grey hair and white t-shirt? --- sam

'


Lurker 2 said:


> They certainly are!
> 
> See below:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how and when did he break his neck? --- sam



KateB said:


> Poor wee Caitlin has not been well, she developed Slapped Cheek disease and her wee face was really red. Her temperature was high too, but they got her checked out at the doc's and she is fine. DS said he hadn't realised just how frightening it is when they have something wrong with them....I nearly said "Now you know how I felt when you broke your neck!" but I didn't!! :roll:
> Just realised that today it is exactly one year since I broke my leg!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> who is with the long grey hair and white t-shirt? --- sam
> 
> '


He is Billy Connolly, a Scottish comedian, and film actor- he takes some delight in prancing around naked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was being a bit cheeky - i do wish him a very safe trip and home safely. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol:As long as he gets home safely. He texted me & said he has met us with some Aussies in his hostel. Sent me photos of some very old buildings. Said he flew over Amsterdam & the view was amazing.- that seems odd to me, out of the way but what do I know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how tragic is that - has there been any loss of life? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yep, thats for sure. In the fires here 4 firefighters have lost their own homes. Not holiday homes either, they are residents and have lost everything and are still fighting the fires now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the scarf mags - well done. --- sam



mags7 said:


> I Thought I would show you a picture of the Dr. Who scarf I made for our SIL. Our daughter says he absolutely loves it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> how tragic is that - has there been any loss of life? --- sam


No there havent thank goodness.... due to everyone evacuating as requested.

I just saw on the news there is a bushfire south of Adelade today. Oh dear.

We are to get a cool change in the next hour or so here. Hurray.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in his own home i hope. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> He is Billy Connolly, a Scottish comedian, and film actor- he takes some delight in prancing around naked.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am off out for dinner shortly with some friends.

So I will wish everyone a very safe and healthy 2016 in advance.

Happy New Year to our TP family.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Poor firefighters I'm thinking like here they don't get paid as much as they should for the dangerous job they do


While many are paid professional fire fighters, many more will be CFA volunteers, not paid at all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

YIPPEE one of the fires has responded to a wind change and is currently not threatening one of the ocean road towns.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You've got four years to the next election, haven't you?, I wonder how long this lot will survive- my politically minded cousin in Glasgow is still hoping for an Independent Scotland.
> 
> Edit, off at a tangent, one of my Chrissie presents is an hilarious little book- Knit Your Own SCOTLAND- with Andy Murray, Billie Connolly, William Wallace, Bonnie Prince Charlie, Rabbie Burns, Nessie the Loch Ness Monster- a Highland Cow, Black faced sheep, the Saltire and lots of other miniatures in it- I am going to have fun with this!


       :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you like raisins, they are also a great source of iron. My DH was in an accident several yrs ago & his hemoglobin was quite low. I left a bag of raisins on the counter when he finally got home after a month in hospital,& he would eat a handful a few times a day, after a month his blood was back where it should be.


Cool, wonder if sultanas do as well. I will also let half sister know as she has similiar issues with her blood. thanks


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka pulled away from my twice when she was a pup I was lucky both times as the first time a lawnmower started up and she couldn't run back to me fast enough for a big dog she is quite the coward when it comes to sudden noises
> The second time she got as far as some teenagers and wanted to play football
> Now if I use my stern voice she stops mid movement like a statue it's funny to see


Maggie May can be a stubborn little thing at times, may have to find a paper to roll to hit the door frame with, remind her of her early training. sometimes simply waving a rolled paper where she can see it is all that is needed. Never hit her with it yet, she gets the hint before I am forced to do that. Apparently the noise made when a rolled paper hits a hard object is what gets the attention. mmmmm Might help with the staffy bitch from next door as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> actually i think the politicians should be out there fighting the fire. --- sam


Actually, the ex PM could be, until he made PM, he was an active volunteer with, I think, the CFA. I think his security may have stopped it, as well as a lack of time once he became PM. One thing I will give Tony Abbott is that he is active within his community in a real way, not like many others.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The wind started yesterday evening and howled all night . I could here lots of things banging about out there and a tree in the woods opposite where I live cracked in two . It never really got light all day long and the rain hit about 1 ish . It was awful and now at 6 pm it is so quiet can't here anything at all
> There are owls in the woods I'm just hoping they are alright as they don't have the water protection against rain like other birds do and it's been so wet here recently


Unless something happened to their tree, the owls will most likely be okay, they are a hardy animal.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well I got of here earlier and where did I end up? In bed and just got up at noon. Grabbed a shower so I am feeling more lively and maybe I will get those dishes done.
> 
> Greg is down with a really nasty cold. Coughing to the point of choking and a nasty sore throat. I have the sniffles and a touch of a sore throat. Gage is unfazed so far.


Oh dear poor Greg. Maybe try and up your vitamin C, and I hope Greg is not laying flat in bed, he sounds like he needs a few pillow behind him. Not being flat helps the yuck go down into the stomach not the lungs, and seems to make it easier to breathe while sleeping.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well I got of here earlier and where did I end up? In bed and just got up at noon. Grabbed a shower so I am feeling more lively and maybe I will get those dishes done.
> 
> Greg is down with a really nasty cold. Coughing to the point of choking and a nasty sore throat. I have the sniffles and a touch of a sore throat. Gage is unfazed so far.


Oh dear poor Greg. Maybe try and up your vitamin C, and I hope Greg is not laying flat in bed, he sounds like he needs a few pillow behind him. Not being flat helps the yuck go down into the stomach not the lungs, and seems to make it easier to breathe while sleeping.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here I thought everyone ate it with a spoon :lol:


   We do, don't tell DSF, he hates it when I do that.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley has been working for a gentleman this week that has a saw mill. He (Brantley) is making tables. He is paying him for labor plus when the tables sell will split the sale with him. Right now he is working on a black walnut table. It is really looking beautiful too. The tables are just wht are called farmhouse tables; simple style but really nice wood.


And being farmhouse style, will be nice and solid. Just what I need in the craftroom for various projects. Ah well, maybe will find something on gumtree soon


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They certainly are!
> 
> See below:


Cool


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That is just too hot, hope that you have some relief from the heat soon and no more wild fires.


Try working a night job, sleeping with that heat and having 2 ambulances with motor running parked in the drive. Sadly, not a good result for that gentleman, but the boys at work that night quickly got the hint to get their jobs done properly as I had not had enough sleep. Poor boys.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, thats for sure. In the fires here 4 firefighters have lost their own homes. Not holiday homes either, they are residents and have lost everything and are still fighting the fires now.


Unfortunate part of any fire disaster. Only hope their families are safe. Can remember one fire where the fighter lost home, business and wife.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> They are almost 2, 10, 12, and 15! 15 year old is just over 6' and is wearing USA size 13 shoes!


and he probably gets carded when out because he looks older. The manager of the markets I do has a son who is 6', wears size 13 shoes,and has just turned 14 and has just finished his first year of high school.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

mags7 said:


> I Thought I would show you a picture of the Dr. Who scarf I made for our SIL. Our daughter says he absolutely loves it.


    Love it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> who is with the long grey hair and white t-shirt? --- sam
> 
> '


Don't know if Julie has answered yet, but that is Billy Connolly, a rather infamous comedian.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p45 and feeling alone. back later.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here we go again..... very hot weather. Today nearly 36c and tomorrow to be 40c... about 104F . There will be people evacutated along the Great Ocean Rd tomorrow morning as a precaution and wont be allowed back till after tomorrow. The fires are going to take over a month to be out and thats without any extra flare ups with this hot weather. There is just so much bushland there... firefighters have tents set up and are only going home every few days. Poor things.
> 
> On a lighter note, I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon and a friend of mine came over too. She is getting wary of strangers now and was a bit funny with her for a while. Photo of my "cool dude" grandaughter..


She is so cute. Looks like she is a girly girl😊 Don't you wish we could dress like that and get away with it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hahaha.
> If you need better ways of watering, you should check out Lee Valley, they have great options & aren't crazy expensive & you can mail order, they even have free shipping for the next few days, I just got an email about it yesterday. I don't know that I have gardening skills, just good soil & lots of room


Thanks Bonnie I checked it out and there are some good kits there for watering. I have ordered from Lee Valley a few times and am always pleased.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I got of here earlier and where did I end up? In bed and just got up at noon. Grabbed a shower so I am feeling more lively and maybe I will get those dishes done.
> 
> Greg is down with a really nasty cold. Coughing to the point of choking and a nasty sore throat. I have the sniffles and a touch of a sore throat. Gage is unfazed so far.


Sure hope you and Gage don't get sick.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My word! that is a long scarf!


Yep, it is supposed to be 12' long and I guess I measured wrong at one point and mine turned out 13'. No way I was ripping that foot out. All the colours are done in a certain sequence.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

New Years Eve here in Sydney and all is quiet. Lots of people down by the harbour waiting for the fireworks. First version in an hour's time for families and then the real show at midnight. Doubt I will be awake. Have just polished off a bottle of wine with our poached ocean trout salad. Very yummy but I'll be asleep long before midnight.

So I wish you all a very happy 2016. May it bring us all good health, lots of happy times, and anything else your heart desires. Love and hugs to my TP family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Poor wee Caitlin has not been well, she developed Slapped Cheek disease and her wee face was really red. Her temperature was high too, but they got her checked out at the doc's and she is fine. DS said he hadn't realised just how frightening it is when they have something wrong with them....I nearly said "Now you know how I felt when you broke your neck!" but I didn't!! :roll:
> Just realised that today it is exactly one year since I broke my leg!


Hope little Caitlin is feeling better . Poor son was he a nervous wreck


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Went into London to the Little Shoe Shop and went a bit mad with the buying. But had a great time,then called in a pub for fish and chips and came back eventually. We were delayed as the train broke down but are here tired but happy. It's now pouring rain and cold so think we will be in all day tomorrow.


Sounds like a nice day well apart from the train 
No days are alike here one day we have howling winds and sheets of rain 
And today chilly but clear blue skies and very calm 
Had to watch where I was walking this morning 
Lots of flooding and branches down from trees everywhere 
Quite a few fences down to


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, sending healing energy to you and Greg.
> Hope everyone is safe with all the crazy weather we are having.
> Did 20 min. Zumba, 30 min pool, 20 min weights and ten minutes each in steam room and sauna. Saw movie "Joy" this afternoon with friends.
> Sonja, glad DS had Christmas at home. My heart goes out to you.
> Serena is adorable.


Thank you Joy 
Glad to hear you are doing your exercising again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

O


Gweniepooh said:


> It was pretty bad out; couldn't see far ahead but I made it there and back okay; just too a bit longer. All lab test were good too....no diabetes.In afact I've lost another 5 lbs now. Slowly slowly the weight is coming down some so I'm pleased. Took a nap later in the afternoon and now just finished dinner. I had baked a lot of chicken yesterday so we had salad with chicken chunks cut up in it for dinner tonight. Good.
> 
> Brantley has been working for a gentleman this week that has a saw mill. He (Brantley) is making tables. He is paying him for labor plus when the tables sell will split the sale with him. Right now he is working on a black walnut table. It is really looking beautiful too. The tables are just wht are called farmhouse tables; simple style but really nice wood.


Glad you made it to your appointment Gwen and good to hear you have lost some more weight 
Your husband makes beautiful furniture so I'm sure these tables will sell as soon as he finishes them


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Poor wee Caitlin has not been well, she developed Slapped Cheek disease and her wee face was really red. Her temperature was high too, but they got her checked out at the doc's and she is fine. DS said he hadn't realised just how frightening it is when they have something wrong with them....I nearly said "Now you know how I felt when you broke your neck!" but I didn't!! :roll:
> Just realised that today it is exactly one year since I broke my leg!


Poor little Caitlin, hope she's doing OK now. I sometimes think that parents suffer more than the children through all these childhood illnesses!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, It is scorching hot outside. At 1.30pm it is 40.5c and I reckon it will go higher.
> 
> Stay cool Margaret coz I think you are having the same if not worse.
> 
> Sam.... you would NOT like this. It is too horrible to even sit in the shade. I really feel for all the fire fighters in this heat.


That is definitely to hot . I would think people will be having all kinds of problems in that heat


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> in his own home i hope. --- sam


He usually has an excuse to cavort around on his programs and the films he has made!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was pretty bad out; couldn't see far ahead but I made it there and back okay; just too a bit longer. All lab test were good too....no diabetes.In afact I've lost another 5 lbs now. Slowly slowly the weight is coming down some so I'm pleased. Took a nap later in the afternoon and now just finished dinner. I had baked a lot of chicken yesterday so we had salad with chicken chunks cut up in it for dinner tonight. Good.
> 
> Brantley has been working for a gentleman this week that has a saw mill. He (Brantley) is making tables. He is paying him for labor plus when the tables sell will split the sale with him. Right now he is working on a black walnut table. It is really looking beautiful too. The tables are just wht are called farmhouse tables; simple style but really nice wood.


Glad you made the journey there and back safely. Congratulations on your weight loss - 5lb is no mean achievement. Slowly, slowly is by far the best way to do it.
Sounds like Brantley is doing something he really enjoys, he is such a wonderful craftsman with wood. I'm sure his table will be beautiful and will be sold in no time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for sharing for everyone. I purposely sent DD a link from this weeks TP thinking it would bring her here. Sorry it didn't. Glad someone saw it!


Glad you are home Tami hope you are feeling lots better now 💐
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful news that your son is doing well, I hope and pray that he stays that way, better even.


Thank you Kaye


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yep, it is supposed to be 12' long and I guess I measured wrong at one point and mine turned out 13'. No way I was ripping that foot out. All the colours are done in a certain sequence.


I assumed there must be some significance- annoying that it is too long, but I would have made the same decision, and left it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Went into London to the Little Shoe Shop and went a bit mad with the buying. But had a great time,then called in a pub for fish and chips and came back eventually. We were delayed as the train broke down but are here tired but happy. It's now pouring rain and cold so think we will be in all day tomorrow.


Glad you had a good day out. Is it called the Little Shoe Shop because it's a small shop or because they sell small shoes? Where in London is it, sounds interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> New Years Eve here in Sydney and all is quiet. Lots of people down by the harbour waiting for the fireworks. First version in an hour's time for families and then the real show at midnight. Doubt I will be awake. Have just polished off a bottle of wine with our poached ocean trout salad. Very yummy but I'll be asleep long before midnight.
> 
> So I wish you all a very happy 2016. May it bring us all good health, lots of happy times, and anything else your heart desires. Love and hugs to my TP family.


Happy New Year, Denise! less than an hour to go here- hot night, although you would probably find 25* C to be nice and cool- Sleep Well- (I think that is a forgone conclusion)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And then electrify the barbed wire, with the highest voltage allowable so that they really get a jolt that they won't forget.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I just started a Christmas gift for my BFF for next Christmas, it's a super bulky sweater, figured I'd better get a jump start on next year, it's going really fast, I'm glad though that I'm working on it now in the cold weather than in the hot summer.


How organised is that!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

mags7 said:


> I Thought I would show you a picture of the Dr. Who scarf I made for our SIL. Our daughter says he absolutely loves it.


I made one like that for my DS two or three years ago. He loved it too, what is it with these men and Dr Who??


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Poor little Caitlin. Hope she feels better soon. Kids recover so quickly she is sure to be 'up and running' soon.


Maybe not up and running, but she has at last perfected rolling over! She has been sitting up very steadily for weeks now, but I think her 'girth' was stopping her rolling all the way over!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i love the scarf mags - well done. --- sam


Me too Mags it's great


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My word! that is a long scarf!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> who is with the long grey hair and white t-shirt? --- sam
> 
> '


Billy Connelly (singer and comedian)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> how and when did he break his neck? --- sam


Playing rugby in 2010. He was very lucky that there was a doctor there who immediately immobilised his neck and sent for an ambulance, or the outcome doesn't bear thinking about. He has a plate and 3 screws in his neck now and a 3 inch scar above his collar bone, but other than some numbness around the scar area he is fine. Strange thing is that he wasn't being tackled, but doing the tackling - seems his chin hit the other guy's hip bone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Maybe not up and running, but she has at last perfected rolling over! She has been sitting up very steadily for weeks now, but I think her 'girth' was stopping her rolling all the way over!


Aaaaw. LOL


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Playing rugby in 2010. He was very lucky that there was a doctor there who immediately immobilised his neck and sent for an ambulance, or the outcome doesn't bear thinking about. He has a plate and 3 screws in his neck now and a 3 inch scar above his collar bone, but other than some numbness around the scar area he is fine. Strange thing is that he wasn't being tackled, but doing the tackling - seems his chin hit the other guy's hip bone.


A surprisingly common break for tackle football players, whether doing tackles or being tackled. Glad your DS is fine,.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Would just like to say hello as I'm one of the newbies
> Glad to hear that you have finally healed
> Hope to hear a lot more from you
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja, I look forward to getting to know you  , I'll be a bit sporadic until this new schedule routine gets the kinks worked out! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Great to have you back with us!! :thumbup:


Thank you KateB... I have missed you my friend :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I Thought I would show you a picture of the Dr. Who scarf I made for our SIL. Our daughter says he absolutely loves it.


That's great and must be at least 9 ft long! I made one for DH that was 6.5 feet long and was so tired of it by the time it was done. That looks great on him.

Later edit: I read where it's actually 13' long...I was short on my estimation. Still a beautiful scarf.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

From when I had it as an adult it is usually so mild that parents aren't even aware of it but it is a very common childhood disease.


RookieRetiree said:


> I have never heard of that disease and looked it up to see if it might be known by a different name here in the US - it's known as "fifth disease", but that didn't help me either. I've never been aware of this before. Hope Caitlin gets over it quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My thoughts also Kaye Jo.


Poledra65 said:


> And then electrify the barbed wire, with the highest voltage allowable so that they really get a jolt that they won't forget.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The scarf is magnificient! You did a great job on it. No wonder he loves it!


mags7 said:


> I Thought I would show you a picture of the Dr. Who scarf I made for our SIL. Our daughter says he absolutely loves it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a roaring good time at DS's for Christmas. Unbelieveable that the ceiling is once again causing problems. I hope SIL's foot will heal quickly. What in the world had she done to it to require such extensive surgery? Whatever happened sending her many prayers for a successful an quick healing. Traveling mercies to you two as you head to Pittsburg too. Do keep us posted as DH eventually has more tests done and going through another infusion. Many {{{{{hugs}}}}} for the new year.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Once again....visions of being up to date on the KTP dance in my head. While Santa - all in red...just laughs "HAHAHA" and shouts "a merry holiday to all!".
> 
> Christmas Day we did have 3 of Santa's reindeer resting in the woodsy yard behind the house all day. It must have been a long, tiring night! When I can get to a computer that will deal with the disk from my camera, I will post some pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam it is usually so mild that parents don't even realize the child has it..


thewren said:


> i've never heard of it - one childhood disease i missed. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank God tht doctor was there immediately! What a freak accident in that he was doing the tackling too.


KateB said:


> Playing rugby in 2010. He was very lucky that there was a doctor there who immediately immobilised his neck and sent for an ambulance, or the outcome doesn't bear thinking about. He has a plate and 3 screws in his neck now and a 3 inch scar above his collar bone, but other than some numbness around the scar area he is fine. Strange thing is that he wasn't being tackled, but doing the tackling - seems his chin hit the other guy's hip bone.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Glad you had a good day out. Is it called the Little Shoe Shop because it's a small shop or because they sell small shoes? Where in London is it, sounds interesting.


It sells only small size ladies shoes, though it is only a little shop. It is on York Street, off Baker Street. Has a website and mail order catalogue and great helpful staff.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And then electrify the barbed wire, with the highest voltage allowable so that they really get a jolt that they won't forget.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It sells only small size ladies shoes, though it is only a little shop. It is on York Street, off Baker Street. Has a website and mail order catalogue and great helpful staff.


Wouldn't suit me with my size 10 to 10 1/2 feet! But lovely that you found what you wanted!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> It sells only small size ladies shoes, though it is only a little shop. It is on York Street, off Baker Street. Has a website and mail order catalogue and great helpful staff.


Thanks for that info Martina. I had a feeling it might be small sizes. Not a lot of good for my size 7s!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't suit me with my size 10 to 10 1/2 feet! But lovely that you found what you wanted!


It is the only shop that sells such a variety of adult shoes in such small sizes in the country. They are nearly all made in Italy and while expensive are excellent quality and it does mean that those of us with small feet don't end up with the same shoes as school children. It is my favourite shop in the country.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It is the only shop that sells such a variety of adult shoes in such small sizes in the country. They are nearly all made in Italy and while expensive are excellent quality and it does mean that those of us with small feet don't end up with the same shoes as school children. It is my favourite shop in the country.


I have occasionally ended up going the opposite way and looking at the more unisex men's shoes! The large sizes empty out very fast.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Playing rugby in 2010. He was very lucky that there was a doctor there who immediately immobilised his neck and sent for an ambulance, or the outcome doesn't bear thinking about. He has a plate and 3 screws in his neck now and a 3 inch scar above his collar bone, but other than some numbness around the scar area he is fine. Strange thing is that he wasn't being tackled, but doing the tackling - seems his chin hit the other guy's hip bone.


OMG, that could have been disastrous, I'm glad there was a doctor there & he got proper care. Some freak accidents have devastating results, good he has recovered so well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> It is the only shop that sells such a variety of adult shoes in such small sizes in the country. They are nearly all made in Italy and while expensive are excellent quality and it does mean that those of us with small feet don't end up with the same shoes as school children. It is my favourite shop in the country.


Sounds like a nice store. I sometimes have trouble finding shoes as like The rest of me, my feet are short & wide :roll: 
I'm pretty easy on shoes so they last for years so I have quite a few pair as I don't get rid of them until worn out. My DH sometimes calls me Imelda ( after the former first lady of the Philipines who had 1000's of prs of shoes)  But here you need summer/winter shoes/sandals /good shoes & farm shoes. just because men need a good pair & a work pair :roll: Or at least my DH- he does have hip waders, rubber boots etc.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I've not heard of an adult getting Fifths disease, your immunity must have been pretty low to get it so bad. It's a good thing your mom was available to help you.

Mags, wow, that's some scarf, must have took forever. I guess in the new year I should look up Dr. Who, I've never seen it.
Carol, I'm glad you had a great Christmas, safe travels as you make your way home. I can't believe your ceiling is wrecked again. You would think the contractors could find the problem. 
I'm not sure what we are doing for New Years' Eve, we don't usually go out but the dance in town is having a silent auction to raise money for a new roof on the Seniors Center, I'm thinking we should go & support it. If they have a poor crowd as sometimes happens people will have donated & nothing will get raised. DH doesn't seem too keen on going.
We have friends coming for supper tomorrow.

I hope you alo have a very Happy New Year & all the best in 2016


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone. This whole sleeping late has gotten carried away throughout the holidays. 11am and I am just getting up now.&#128533;

Hoping to get out to the store for dish soap and a few goodies for tonight. My new years eve will be spent like any other night. Knitting and watching movies.


Will check in later on.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a nice store. I sometimes have trouble finding shoes as like The rest of me, my feet are short & wide :roll:
> I'm pretty easy on shoes so they last for years so I have quite a few pair as I don't get rid of them until worn out. My DH sometimes calls me Imelda ( after the former first lady of the Philipines who had 1000's of prs of shoes)  But here you need summer/winter shoes/sandals /good shoes & farm shoes. just because men need a good pair & a work pair :roll: Or at least my DH- he does have hip waders, rubber boots etc.


Men do not understand shoes or handbags. That part of their brain just isn't there.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Interesting picture my niece just emailed me--Illinois employees of the energy plant in Missouri just north of St. Louis and all the flooding are being transported in buses across the Mississippi river on barges and back home each evening. Missouri employees must come north to the buses by highways to the south of the plant in order to get to the buses/barges. Strange to see 2 yellow school buses in the middle of the flood waters and to then realize the barge is below.

Ohio Joy

Edit: I'd post it if it were possible for be to do that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Men do not understand shoes or handbags. That part of their brain just isn't there.


 :thumbup: Sorry Sam!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Men do not understand shoes or handbags. That part of their brain just isn't there.


Nor yarn, unless compared to their fishing gear!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nor yarn, unless compared to their fishing gear!


Actually, I find that Sam and Aran are the exceptions to this statement, don't you?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Actually, I find that Sam and Aran are the exceptions to this statement, don't you?


Yes, they are.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A very happy and healthy New Year to all my 'downunder' friends!
We've still got just under 6 hours to go here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I Thought I would show you a picture of the Dr. Who scarf I made for our SIL. Our daughter says he absolutely loves it.


Very nice scarf.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> New Years Eve here in Sydney and all is quiet. Lots of people down by the harbour waiting for the fireworks. First version in an hour's time for families and then the real show at midnight. Doubt I will be awake. Have just polished off a bottle of wine with our poached ocean trout salad. Very yummy but I'll be asleep long before midnight.
> 
> So I wish you all a very happy 2016. May it bring us all good health, lots of happy times, and anything else your heart desires. Love and hugs to my TP family.


And a very Happy New Year to you and all my TP Friends.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope all in the uk and especially you Caren are staying safe and dry in this horrendous storm . Thought the 120mph winds were bad enough but now the rain as hit to .just what we didn't need . Definitly going to need an ark if this keeps up


Staying safe and busy. Been windy here with rainout and on. Guess it is still raining. Going out tonight, walking to a local club for a few hours. 
Wishing one and all a Happy New Year!!!!🎉🎊🎉🎊🎉🎊🎉🎊🎉

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/a7/d6/69/a7d669baa53eb353db057e122cc771c9.gif


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> A very happy and healthy New Year to all my 'downunder' friends!
> We've still got just under 6 hours to go here.


Thanks Kate! Our day has dawned wet!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

I know you folk down under are already well into 2016, we have just under three hours to go so I'm just dropping in to wish you all a Very Happy, Healthy and Peaceful New Year. May 2016 bring you all that you wish for. Love you all. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I know you folk down under are already well into 2016, we have just under three hours to go so I'm just dropping in to wish you all a Very Happy, Healthy and Peaceful New Year. May 2016 bring you all that you wish for. Love you all. xx


Thank you Angela! And all the same for you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the pattern? --- sam



mags7 said:


> Yep, it is supposed to be 12' long and I guess I measured wrong at one point and mine turned out 13'. No way I was ripping that foot out. All the colours are done in a certain sequence.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound scary. glad he is ok. --- sam



KateB said:


> Playing rugby in 2010. He was very lucky that there was a doctor there who immediately immobilised his neck and sent for an ambulance, or the outcome doesn't bear thinking about. He has a plate and 3 screws in his neck now and a 3 inch scar above his collar bone, but other than some numbness around the scar area he is fine. Strange thing is that he wasn't being tackled, but doing the tackling - seems his chin hit the other guy's hip bone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no - handbags maybe - but there was a guy on wheel last night that had over a 1000 pairs of sneakers - and i bet he is not the only one that collects shoes. alas - i have only five pair. --- sam



martina said:


> Men do not understand shoes or handbags. That part of their brain just isn't there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like I said it is usually unnoticed in children and very mild. Obviously I had not had it or wouldn't have contracted it and in adults is is very bad. I was lucky to have my mom for sure.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I've not heard of an adult getting Fifths disease, your immunity must have been pretty low to get it so bad. It's a good thing your mom was available to help you.
> 
> Mags, wow, that's some scarf, must have took forever. I guess in the new year I should look up Dr. Who, I've never seen it.
> Carol, I'm glad you had a great Christmas, safe travels as you make your way home. I can't believe your ceiling is wrecked again. You would think the contractors could find the problem.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

again i am not going to start the new ktp until saturday - hope this is ok with everyone - i will post around five on saturday. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can we say hoarding????? Goodness...a male Imelda Marcos (probably misspelled that name)
quote=thewren]oh no - handbags maybe - but there was a guy on wheel last night that had over a 1000 pairs of sneakers - and i bet he is not the only one that collects shoes. alas - i have only five pair. --- sam[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds good Sam....maybe I'll remember this time!!!! If not some kind soul will redirect me....are you going over to Heidi's and celebrate?


thewren said:


> again i am not going to start the new ktp until saturday - hope this is ok with everyone - i will post around five on saturday. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds good to me Sam.

Did these today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody you are going to provide hats for every preemie in Canada I do believe! LOL....nice work as always. Did you ever deliver the first group of 50? I know they must be appreciated.


gagesmom said:


> Sounds good to me Sam.
> 
> Did these today.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Melody you are going to provide hats for every preemie in Canada I do believe! LOL....nice work as always. Did you ever deliver the first group of 50? I know they must be appreciated.


Haven't yet. But I do look forward to it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off to knit on scarf for DD's BF. Will be soooooo glad when they are home and he can pick up his dog. Dog has shredded 2 sofa throw pillows and God help him if he messes up the sofa. Last time I will dog sit which I actually didn't offer to do which is another story. Dog will need to be bordered next time is all I've got to say.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

hAPPY NEWYEAR &#127882;&#127881;&#127882;&#127881;&#127882;&#127881;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you know it, Sorlenna?


I've seen the Knit Your Own Scotland book--and having a fondness for Scotland as I do, I took a look through it. I've not owned it, however.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've seen it--and having a fondness for Scotland as I do, I took a look through it. I've not owned it, however.


I definitely hope to knit the bag tag Thistle, I don't think there will be too many of those!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A very happy and healthy 2016 to everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> A very happy and healthy 2016 to everyone!


Indeed! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy New Year. Wishing all health and lots of knitting.
Did chair yoga today and called it a day. Did 2 loads of wash, went to Walmart for yoga gloves and socks. Although I often feel cold I have slippery palms and feet doing yoga and tend to slide doing downward dog or plank poses.
Tami, you sound like you are healing well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR ONE AND ALL!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR ONE AND ALL!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

According to Facebook it is Sonja's Birthday today (the first) KP won't catch up until nearly half over, so here's hoping you have a wonderful day Sonja!

Happy Happy Day


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy New Year to all my Tea Party friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy New Year to all my Tea Party friends.


And to you, Mary!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is Billy Connolly, a Scottish comedian, and film actor- he takes some delight in prancing around naked.


Oh my goodness, the image of that gave me quite a fit of giggles! And I certainly could use that today.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We have 4 hours to go til it is midnight. Been in my jammies since supper time. Been knitting and maybe a movie after. 
Here are all the hats I have knit in December. Boy did they add up. 50 in total. 39 newborn hats and 11 preemie hats.
preemies are at the bottom of the one pic.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR ONE AND ALL!!!!


And to you Caren. I hope 2016 is wonderful for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh my goodness, the image of that gave me quite a fit of giggles! And I certainly could use that today.


 :thumbup: If I could think of something funny, I'd send you lots more giggles!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone, how did it get to be 2016 already, sure doesn't seem that Longsince everyone was having a meltdown about all the electronics crashing when it turned 2000. That always seemed nuts to me. It's only 7:15 here so a while til the new year.
DH decided we will go to the New Years Party & silent Auction with his cousin & her dH. I thought we should go support the auction. I donated a fish filleting kit & a box of assorted candles. Apparently they have some great items. dH said he Agrocenter said they donated several gallons of Roundup so he will bid on that as he needs it for the farm anyway.

Happy Birthday Sonja. Hope you have a great celebration.
Have you tried out the sewing machine yet?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> :thumbup: If I could think of something funny, I'd send you lots more giggles!


Thank you, my friend. We had a rough couple of days there--but the good news is the furnace is fixed (and so quiet! yay!) and the people issues are sorting themselves. So the new year should be off to a better start than I expected. 

We have about 5 1/2 hours to go, but Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We have 4 hours to go til it is midnight. Been in my jammies since supper time. Been knitting and maybe a movie after.
> Here are all the hats I have knit in December. Boy did they add up. 50 in total. 39 newborn hats and 11 preemie hats.
> preemies are at the bottom of the one pic.


Wow! That's quite a collection, there won't be a cold little head for miles around :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you, my friend. We had a rough couple of days there--but the good news is the furnace is fixed (and so quiet! yay!) and the people issues are sorting themselves. So the new year should be off to a better start than I expected.
> 
> We have about 5 1/2 hours to go, but Happy New Year to all.


Sorry it has been a rough passage- these times do have a habit of happening- lots of hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's quite a collection, there won't be a cold little head for miles around :lol:


It is a very colourful collection, too!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just popping in to say Happy New Year to all My Sweet Sisters and Brothers here.
I am behind, as usual.
We arrived at the Baptist Hospital at 9:30 a.m. as scheduled yesterday. Jims Lithotripsy was done at 6:00 p.m. and we got home at 9:30 p.m. I had to drive Jim home of coarse. He only let a wordy dirt slip about twice! He is uncomfortable and washed out today. They put a stent in as his tube from the kidney to the bladder was so small and will take it out int two weeks in the office. I am sure that is causing some discomfort. Not in too much pain now.
Today I had to run errands and of course the crowds were horrendous everywhere I went. I was so glad to get home and out of it all.
Allyson and Stephen are coming over tomorrow to get the Christmas decorations down and put up. God love them. I dont know what I would do without them. I can always count on them to help when I need it.
They will help me (or rather they will) move my sewing machine back to the bedroom Carley stayed in. Sure wish I could do without a bed in there and make it into a real sewing room with nice sewing machine cabinet and cutting table. One can always dream.
After the decorations are up, I plan to go through the house cleaning out and straightening all the drawers and cabinets. Only then will I start cleaning house.
My whole life is fixing to change with the new diet and PT. I will be getting up early and maybe this will do away with sleeping problems. I chose not to do a sleep study. I think all my problems stem from bad sinuses and know I would not wear a mask. Dumb I guess, but me.
Jeanette, I am not following this diet as strictly as this lady says as I cannot go gluten free and buy all organic financially and cook for a diabetic at the same time. I will basically be following her eating guides with a few modifications. I will give up cheese but will use almond milk on cereal. I will use low carb wraps at lunch for sandwich and will have a whole grain piece of toast occasionally for breakfast. I will eat fruit for snacks. I have given up Diet Cokes but once a week at my knitting group I will have a Sprite Zero. I will push as much water as I am able to drink. I will also eat allotted portion sizes. Best I can do and pray it works. If I do get to come to KAP next year, I would like to look better..huh, Gwen?
I know I missed (O) Joy and (W) Joys Anniversary. I do hope you had a good one.
Sonja, Happy birthday my love.
Melody, you are our hat lady. You are amazing at all you get done and God love you for using your craft for charity. I hope to work on some Chemo hats this year after I finish up all I have got going.
I will catch up now. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
The firecrackers are already going and it is only eight at night!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy New Year. Babysitting our Ds's pug. What aSweetheart. He's sleeping beside me. We have to carry him outside as he cant do stairs. Afraid he has arthritis like me but he is worse. Have to take him somewhere when DH leaves on a trip as I cant lift him. He's a big guy for a little dog. DH is working on music and I'm watching a DVD. He'll come out for midnight. LOL. 
Have a wonderful New Year.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Actually, I find that Sam and Aran are the exceptions to this statement, don't you?


Sure are


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Betty,

My kidney stone saga sounds alot like Jim's. I went to the ER the Saturday after Thanksgiving with what I knew were kidney stones as this is my second episode. After cat scan, blood tests, etc, it was determined that I had two stones too large to pass. Because I had a bad infection, they put in a stent. I did not have lithotrysy until almost three weeks later. That does leave you tired and sore.

I am doing well now-still sifting for stones. I go back to the doctor on the 4th and hope to hear when the stent can be removed,

Happy New Year to everyone. We re spending it watching The Apartment, a favorite New Year's movie.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy birthday Sonja. Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> again i am not going to start the new ktp until saturday - hope this is ok with everyone - i will post around five on saturday. --- sam


sounds great to me Sam. I am recovering from inconsiderate across the road neighbors who had music that loud, my windows were shaking and I almost did not hear the local fire works. got to sleep after 3am my time and have a big day caching tomorrow. So today will be very quiet except for quick trip to supermarket ans servo later for needed supplies.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Be back on later. Hopping to to focus on a lace headband that I am making for custom order. Only guidelines are cotton, lace and no flowers attached. Leaves me lots of room for trying new lace patterns. :lol: :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am only up to page 33 but want to express my gratitude for Tami's surgery going well. 

Gwen...I have been reading about the saga with Sydney and the neighbors. I hope you will be able to find out who was behind this activity and prevent them from doing it once again.

Marianne...So good to see you posting with us once again. 

Caren and Sonja...I hope you can stay on high ground and remain safe. 

I am having a hard time staying awake right now so I am going to call it a night before the new year arrives. It will arrive just as well if I am sleeping vs being awake.

Happy New year to those who have already celebrated it. 

Good night everyone.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Sonja &#127873; &#127874; &#127880; &#127882; &#127881;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm I think we still have a few months to go sorry to say. I am hoping to spend some hours at the beach once the big crowds go home in the next week or so.
> 
> And I have the air con on in the lounge and am attempting to start a dolls blanket with multi coloured yarn. By u tube video of course... crochet.


And unfortunately a side effect of one of my BP meds is making me hotter- just as I was getting rid of it it is back from (I think a different cause- and it seems worse!). Dropped the dose, see if it helps. May need to stop it as it is also giving me swelling in ankles- one especially. So while it's not that hot today-well compared to other days, afterall it hasn't even reached 35 -I am very hot today. If i knew where a fan was I would put one on. Now I could ask David he might well know if one is still here! Good powers of observation on my part- he tells me two over there (in the room I am in) and one in our bedroom! So I'm heading out for a lettuce- and just might need a coffee as well- and will use the fan after that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sonja and many, many more!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy New Year to you all- almost 2016 for the first of you in US and Canada I think.
When I get back from buying the lettuce I will post some photos of the firreworks from last night (well they look OK on the phone so if will if any good on the computer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Once again....visions of being up to date on the KTP dance in my head. While Santa - all in red...just laughs "HAHAHA" and shouts "a merry holiday to all!"
> 
> Christmas Day we did have 3 of Santa's reindeer resting in the woodsy yard behind the house all day. It must have been a long, tiring night! When I can get to a computer that will deal with the disk from my camera, I will post some pictures.
> 
> ...


Didn't they think they had got to the root of the problem last itme?Cleary not though. That is going to be a real pain if it can't be fixed if this happens regularly. 2 years is not long for a repair to last.
3 months is long time off your feet- does she knit, a tleast she could get lots done if she did. Hope she has helpful family round all the time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty my dear you look fabulous the way you are but if losig a few pounds will make YOU feel better then my prayers for success are with you all the way. I am so glad that Jim is doing better or rather will be feeling better soon. Bless both of you having to endure this procedures. Hopefully removal of the stint will not be too uncomfortable. Also glad that the children will be helping take down all the Christmas decorations. I need to do the same thing but may wait until after the family gathering on the 10th.

Only a few minutes until the new year rings in. Neighbors are firing off the fireworks in force again along with a few gun shots. Crazy folks. Guess they don't realize that when they shoot a gun up in the air the darn bullet has t come down somewhere; pray no one gets hurt in all the foolishness.

Happy New Year to Everyone!!!



Bulldog said:


> Just popping in to say Happy New Year to all My Sweet Sisters and Brothers here.
> I am behind, as usual.
> We arrived at the Baptist Hospital at 9:30 a.m. as scheduled yesterday. Jims Lithotripsy was done at 6:00 p.m. and we got home at 9:30 p.m. I had to drive Jim home of coarse. He only let a wordy dirt slip about twice! He is uncomfortable and washed out today. They put a stent in as his tube from the kidney to the bladder was so small and will take it out int two weeks in the office. I am sure that is causing some discomfort. Not in too much pain now.
> Today I had to run errands and of course the crowds were horrendous everywhere I went. I was so glad to get home and out of it all.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm so close to finishing a hat for Maryanne that I decided to finish it before buying a lettuce. Just seems such a little thing to go our for! But will use up a number of items from the cupboard and freezer with it. 
Anyway I was reading the next part of my book and it it said"It was the day after Christmas, traditionally known as Boxing Day, named for the boxes of money or other gifts the well-off gave to their staff, tradesmen or others less fortunate". Interesting in view of our discussion earleir this week.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:08 am. Was busy knitting of course so I actually missed midnight. Lol

Happy New Years everyone &#127880;&#127878;&#127879;&#127881;&#127882;&#127864;&#127866;&#127867;&#127863;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> And being farmhouse style, will be nice and solid. Just what I need in the craftroom for various projects. Ah well, maybe will find something on gumtree soon


David has taken to Gumtree- he's sold a few things over the last few weeks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Welll the trip for the lettuce was not as easy as I expected. Walked to Coles and no lettuces! SO needed to walk to another shop which was a similar distance to our place- but in another direction. Finally found what was I was looking for- after checking opening online- to be told them for Friday with the helpful comment taht might be different for New Years Day. Very helpful indeed as it was New Year Day I was looking for. NOrmally knew woul dbe open! 
But at least I ended up with the poor lonely lettuce.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yep, it is supposed to be 12' long and I guess I measured wrong at one point and mine turned out 13'. No way I was ripping that foot out. All the colours are done in a certain sequence.


Meant to comment earleir on the scarf a lot of knitting there. But it looks lovely and warm. I would hate all that length myself if I was wearing the scarf- but then I find them a nuisance anyway (why I am doing a cowl for Maryanne- figured it wouldn't get in her way when digging).
Does a proper Dr Who scarf have set colours, order and length? or doesn't it matter?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Maybe not up and running, but she has at last perfected rolling over! She has been sitting up very steadily for weeks now, but I think her 'girth' was stopping her rolling all the way over!


Could be, Caitlin is solid- though Vicky was a frustated crawl. She would end on her back and couldn't get back onto her tummy to go where she wanted. She was pulling herself up and was even using single words before she rolled over! And girth was not her issue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> It sells only small size ladies shoes, though it is only a little shop. It is on York Street, off Baker Street. Has a website and mail order catalogue and great helpful staff.


Maybe I should send Maryanne there when she is in Rickmansworth. Mind you we need to double pounds currently so the prices end up high for her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> According to Facebook it is Sonja's Birthday today (the first) KP won't catch up until nearly half over, so here's hoping you have a wonderful day Sonja!
> 
> Happy Happy Day


Sorry Julie it's not my birthday till next month I don't know how that happened I haven't looked on FB


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> A very happy and healthy 2016 to everyone!


And to you to Kate🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR ONE AND ALL!!!!


Happy new year to you too Caren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy New Year everyone, how did it get to be 2016 already, sure doesn't seem that Longsince everyone was having a meltdown about all the electronics crashing when it turned 2000. That always seemed nuts to me. It's only 7:15 here so a while til the new year.
> DH decided we will go to the New Years Party & silent Auction with his cousin & her dH. I thought we should go support the auction. I donated a fish filleting kit & a box of assorted candles. Apparently they have some great items. dH said he Agrocenter said they donated several gallons of Roundup so he will bid on that as he needs it for the farm anyway.
> 
> Happy Birthday Sonja. Hope you have a great celebration.
> Have you tried out the sewing machine yet?


 Hope you had a nice time and your husband got his Roundup 
Sorry Bonnie it's not my birthday till next month 
And yes I tried the sewing machine made a quick cushion cover it works like a dream. I will now have to look for fabric, really want to try to make a quilt or maybe just a patchwork throw


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> A very happy and healthy New Year to all my 'downunder' friends!
> We've still got just under 6 hours to go here.


 :thumbup: It was nice and uneventfull here. Went out for dinner with some friends, home by 9.30pm. Watched a bit of telly then off to bed. The fires at least didnt get any worse. I heard NSW is sending relief today to give some of them a rest. Golly they said on the news that this fire will take to close to winter to be finally completely out.!

Much nicer here today 25c and actually windy and 18c now at 7.30pm. Bot more high temperatures in our forecast for a few days. It was a hot night for sleeping last night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a good evening yesterday. Was sure that we were going to lose the cricket but after an amazing batting display by one man we won. Andy Muray is one of the figures in Julies book and he tweeted about the amazing effort and great entertainment.
For those who understand cricket- it was a a t20 game so each team had 20 overs. With 3 overs to go we needed 51 runs. 18 delveries and 51 runs seemed impossible but one batsmen scored them in 15 balls- in the process hitting both his 50 runs and then 100 as he finsihed with 3 succesive sixes. One poor bowlwr got taken for 45 runs in 9 balls. He looked devastated- as it was a home crowd he didn't get any sympathy. Don't think anyone thought we had a chance when the onslaught started.
I find all the hype attached to these games frustating- but they are a spectacle often. Great for the crowds and very entertaining..

After the game Maraynne and a friend who came with us were meeting another friend to go and watch the fireworks to bring in the new year the oval is one side of the river and the fireworks the other side directly opposite. So as we have no TV here now I figured I couldn't see the New Year in with the Sydney fireworks like I noranlly do so I stayed and watched the lcoal ones.
For some reason my phone is not connecting with my computer so I can't access my photos.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sonja.... I see that you have posted that its not your Birthday until next month. My FB had a message that it was today..... I think you have the wrong date in your details. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Sonja.... I see that you have posted that its not your Birthday until next month. My FB had a message that it was today..... I think you have the wrong date in your details. LOL


thanks for that Cathy . I will go check as I didn't put any birthday detail in


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can we say hoarding????? Goodness...a male Imelda Marcos (probably misspelled that name)
> quote=thewren]oh no - handbags maybe - but there was a guy on wheel last night that had over a 1000 pairs of sneakers - and i bet he is not the only one that collects shoes. alas - i have only five pair. --- sam


[/quote]

David sure gets the hoarding- currently regretting it. I am soenidng plenty of time here while Daivd is still packing. Most of it is what he has hoarded and not stuff I can help with. The he stops and does stuff on the house as well- which I have no clue on.
We have workers coming in from Tuesday so I have decided to move to Maryanne's Tuesday with her still there. And when the workers are finished and Maryanne gone David will head over as well- but who knows how long it will be before he decides everything is done.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, that could have been disastrous, I'm glad there was a doctor there & he got proper care. Some freak accidents have devastating results, good he has recovered so well.


That is for sure.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We have 4 hours to go til it is midnight. Been in my jammies since supper time. Been knitting and maybe a movie after.
> Here are all the hats I have knit in December. Boy did they add up. 50 in total. 39 newborn hats and 11 preemie hats.
> preemies are at the bottom of the one pic.


What a lovely bunch of hats.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> again i am not going to start the new ktp until saturday - hope this is ok with everyone - i will post around five on saturday. --- sam


Thats fine for me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> We have 4 hours to go til it is midnight. Been in my jammies since supper time. Been knitting and maybe a movie after.
> Here are all the hats I have knit in December. Boy did they add up. 50 in total. 39 newborn hats and 11 preemie hats.
> preemies are at the bottom of the one pic.


WOW!! :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And unfortunately a side effect of one of my BP meds is making me hotter- just as I was getting rid of it it is back from (I think a different cause- and it seems worse!). Dropped the dose, see if it helps. May need to stop it as it is also giving me swelling in ankles- one especially. So while it's not that hot today-well compared to other days, afterall it hasn't even reached 35 -I am very hot today. If i knew where a fan was I would put one on. Now I could ask David he might well know if one is still here! Good powers of observation on my part- he tells me two over there (in the room I am in) and one in our bedroom! So I'm heading out for a lettuce- and just might need a coffee as well- and will use the fan after that.


Oh goodness, not good. I don't know how all of you are surviving the heat. I do not envy any of you one bit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you, my friend. We had a rough couple of days there--but the good news is the furnace is fixed (and so quiet! yay!) and the people issues are sorting themselves. So the new year should be off to a better start than I expected.
> 
> We have about 5 1/2 hours to go, but Happy New Year to all.


Glad you have a quite furnace- always useful when you need them on for a lot of the time.
People problems tend to take longer to sort but sounds like things are heading in the right direction. Very draining they are as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just popping in to say Happy New Year to all My Sweet Sisters and Brothers here.
> I am behind, as usual.
> We arrived at the Baptist Hospital at 9:30 a.m. as scheduled yesterday. Jims Lithotripsy was done at 6:00 p.m. and we got home at 9:30 p.m. I had to drive Jim home of coarse. He only let a wordy dirt slip about twice! He is uncomfortable and washed out today. They put a stent in as his tube from the kidney to the bladder was so small and will take it out int two weeks in the office. I am sure that is causing some discomfort. Not in too much pain now.
> Today I had to run errands and of course the crowds were horrendous everywhere I went. I was so glad to get home and out of it all.
> ...


Sure Jim will start feeling better soon now the stone is gone. SHouldn't be long before he feels the benfit of it.
I don't know how you do all you do- even when you say you aren't doing much is more than me!
The diet sounds hard but if it works worth it I'm sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you, my friend. We had a rough couple of days there--but the good news is the furnace is fixed (and so quiet! yay!) and the people issues are sorting themselves. So the new year should be off to a better start than I expected.
> 
> We have about 5 1/2 hours to go, but Happy New Year to all.


Good to hear! And I hope the issues continue that way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: It was nice and uneventfull here. Went out for dinner with some friends, home by 9.30pm. Watched a bit of telly then off to bed. The fires at least didnt get any worse. I heard NSW is sending relief today to give some of them a rest. Golly they said on the news that this fire will take to close to winter to be finally completely out.!
> 
> Much nicer here today 25c and actually windy and 18c now at 7.30pm. Bot more high temperatures in our forecast for a few days. It was a hot night for sleeping last night.


We reached 35- but it is cooler now- only around 28 but with a breeze and the sun is on the way down. So no sun and a breeze should cool down. Only around 31 tomorrow- shows how hot it has been when a day a couple of degrees above the average for January is cool.

Hope the fire stays in inaccesable areas if it is going to burn for that long. ANd plenty of rain to keep it under control.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And unfortunately a side effect of one of my BP meds is making me hotter- just as I was getting rid of it it is back from (I think a different cause- and it seems worse!). Dropped the dose, see if it helps. May need to stop it as it is also giving me swelling in ankles- one especially. So while it's not that hot today-well compared to other days, afterall it hasn't even reached 35 -I am very hot today. If i knew where a fan was I would put one on. Now I could ask David he might well know if one is still here! Good powers of observation on my part- he tells me two over there (in the room I am in) and one in our bedroom! So I'm heading out for a lettuce- and just might need a coffee as well- and will use the fan after that.


Glad you have found the fans. I hope you can getting the swollen ankles sorted out..... Stay cool as possible.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David has taken to Gumtree- he's sold a few things over the last few weeks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad you have found the fans. I hope you can getting the swollen ankles sorted out..... Stay cool as possible.


While I was out the breeze came up so didn't need the fans as it turned out. A great exmpleof my powers of obersvation-m no idea how many times I have walked past or round them and didn't notice them. David has a terrible memory for some things- but almost every time I want something from the mess surronding us he remembers where it is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sure Jim will start feeling better soon now the stone is gone. SHouldn't be long before he feels the benfit of it.
> I don't know how you do all you do- even when you say you aren't doing much is more than me!
> The diet sounds hard but if it works worth it I'm sure.


Ditto from me too.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> thanks for that Cathy . I will go check as I didn't put any birthday detail in


Maybe default is 1/1.
I didn't want to put my year of birth in so took a random one and FB isn't smart enough to realise that the liklihood of me being well hundred is not overly high. So it told everybody I was some stupid age.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone. I think it was Caren that posted a nice greeting and the last line was most of all I wish you good health. So true. I think if we have good health we can overcome a lot of things.

Thanks to everyone that commented on the scarf. I had no idea what a Dr. Who scarf was when our sil asked me to make him one so I googled dr. Who knit scarf pattern and a whole bunch of info came up.

There were different ones for different seasons of the show but I did the one that seemed to be the most popular.
I tried to match the colours as close as possible to what was shown and my different bands of colour were not all the same number of rows because I was trying to use the colour sequences the same but having enough rows to make 12 feet which seemed to be the most important thing. Are you confused yet?
Anyway Sam all the info is there if you want to look for it. I don't know how to post a link to it but it isn't hard to find.
They even showed a little different way of joining the colours and then taking the square knot out to weave in the ends. It was actually pretty slick I thought. Time consuming but worth it for the look in all garter stitch.
Mine was the recommended 12 inches wide too but I folded it in half and then rolled it to mail it and I see Troy is wearing it that way.
There are quite a few for sale on etsy and some are going for a pretty penny.

I hope 2016 is good to all of us.
Marilynn


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just found your post Sonja, so a very happy un-birthday to you anyway!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> While I was out the breeze came up so didn't need the fans as it turned out. A great exmpleof my powers of obersvation-m no idea how many times I have walked past or round them and didn't notice them. David has a terrible memory for some things- but almost every time I want something from the mess surronding us he remembers where it is.


I just took Oscar out for toilet at 8.30pm just now..... Its actually VERY cool, If I had to be out there long I would need a cardigan! :shock: I cant even believe I just said that after having 40c yesterday!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Got 2 friends coming for the traditional steak pie meal tonight - and I'm going to attempt another pavlova wreath, although the meringue that I made last night is looking a bit flat. :shock: I suppose it'll still taste the same. Tomorrow we've got the annual gathering of DH's side of the family (and thankfully it's in my SIL's house, although that means it's me next year!) and I've just worked out that we will be 22 adults and 12 kids, from 3 months to 11 years old! I really enjoy it and as everyone brings something for eating it makes for a glorious spread! It's also the only time that some of the cousins and their offspring get to see each other...not sure what the youngest are to each other - second cousins maybe? We give out late Christmas presents to all the kids too, so you can imagine the chaos of wrapping paper! Then there's the dismantling of toys from boxes (why are so many screwed in nowadays?!) and searching for batteries!
Betty - I'm glad to hear that Jim's procedure went ok. Don't you be doing too much in the house, you make me tired just reading about what you get done!
Mel - That's quite an achievement to knit all those hats!
Sorlenna - Glad to hear things are going better for you now.
Gwen - I hope those *^#*¥s stay well away from your property and Sydney!
Sure I meant to comment on more, but it's gone.

{{{{{First group hug of 2016!}}}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just found your post Sonja, so a very happy un-birthday to you anyway!


I'm aging quick enough as it is don't want to double it 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Maybe default is 1/1.
> I didn't want to put my year of birth in so took a random one and FB isn't smart enough to realise that the liklihood of me being well hundred is not overly high. So it told everybody I was some stupid age.


Think that's what it was as I didn't fill details in


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am coming in from page 52, so I don't know if anyone else has posted, but it is Angela's (angelam) birthday today.

Many Happy Returns!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Julie it's not my birthday till next month I don't know how that happened I haven't looked on FB


Ah well you can start celebrating now!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Got 2 friends coming for the traditional steak pie meal tonight - and I'm going to attempt another pavlova wreath, although the meringue that I made last night is looking a bit flat. :shock: I suppose it'll still taste the same. Tomorrow we've got the annual gathering of DH's side of the family (and thankfully it's in my SIL's house, although that means it's me next year!) and I've just worked out that we will be 22 adults and 12 kids, from 3 months to 11 years old! I really enjoy it and as everyone brings something for eating it makes for a glorious spread! It's also the only time that some of the cousins and their offspring get to see each other...not sure what the youngest are to each other - second cousins maybe? We give out late Christmas presents to all the kids too, so you can imagine the chaos of wrapping paper! Then there's the dismantling of toys from boxes (why are so many screwed in nowadays?!) and searching for batteries!
> Betty - I'm glad to hear that Jim's procedure went ok. Don't you be doing too much in the house, you make me tired just reading about what you get done!
> Mel - That's quite an achievement to knit all those hats!
> Sorlenna - Glad to hear things are going better for you now.
> ...


Have a great time at your family gathering. I know what you mean about the toys, quite a performance getting some of them out of the packaging. I am in on the group hug.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am coming in from page 52, so I don't know if anyone else has posted, but it is Angela's (angelam) birthday today.
> 
> Many Happy Returns!


Happy Birthday Angela! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have a great time at your family gathering. I know what you mean about the toys, quite a performance getting some of them out of the packaging. I am in on the group hug.


Me too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Angela!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Angela!


Hope it is her Birthday not another by default!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah well you can start celebrating now!


Thank you Julie for the kind wishes it was a nice way to start the day

Happy Birthday Angela hope you have a lovely day💐🎉🎊


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie for the kind wishes it was a nice way to start the day
> 
> Happy Birthday Angela hope you have a lovely day💐🎉🎊


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nearly January 2nd, here, so time I was back in bed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Have a great time at your family gathering. I know what you mean about the toys, quite a performance getting some of them out of the packaging. I am in on the group hug.


I too hope you have a great time Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just been watching the news . Didn't realise how lucky we were not to be flooded as they showed pictures of places not far from were I live surrounded by waist deep water and there is more heavy rain forecast for tonight


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been watching the news . Didn't realise how lucky we were not to be flooded as they showed pictures of places not far from were I live surrounded by waist deep water and there is more heavy rain forecast for tonight


Very glad it missed you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been watching the news . Didn't realise how lucky we were not to be flooded as they showed pictures of places not far from were I live surrounded by waist deep water and there is more heavy rain forecast for tonight


What a releif that you aren't flooded out.Seems really bad the flooding from what i have heard over here. Hope you stay safe.

And I might head off to bed. So see you all in the morning.

Making good progress on the accessories for Maryanne to take with her- might leave a bit till I get to her place but they will be finsihe din time for her to take them. Didn't make it into her Christmas stocking which was the intention but thats OK. She wouldn't exactly be using them here! Maybe not even often during winter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday sonja - hope it is a special day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> According to Facebook it is Sonja's Birthday today (the first) KP won't catch up until nearly half over, so here's hoping you have a wonderful day Sonja!
> 
> Happy Happy Day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should use your cold laser on the dog. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Happy New Year. Babysitting our Ds's pug. What aSweetheart. He's sleeping beside me. We have to carry him outside as he cant do stairs. Afraid he has arthritis like me but he is worse. Have to take him somewhere when DH leaves on a trip as I cant lift him. He's a big guy for a little dog. DH is working on music and I'm watching a DVD. He'll come out for midnight. LOL.
> Have a wonderful New Year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh absolutely. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Sure are


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gumtree? --- sam



darowil said:


> David has taken to Gumtree- he's sold a few things over the last few weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are we talking vegetable lettuce or am i totally lost here? --- sam



darowil said:


> Welll the trip for the lettuce was not as easy as I expected. Walked to Coles and no lettuces! SO needed to walk to another shop which was a similar distance to our place- but in another direction. Finally found what was I was looking for- after checking opening online- to be told them for Friday with the helpful comment taht might be different for New Years Day. Very helpful indeed as it was New Year Day I was looking for. NOrmally knew woul dbe open!
> But at least I ended up with the poor lonely lettuce.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i join in the chorus to a happy un-birthday to you sonja. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just found your post Sonja, so a very happy un-birthday to you anyway!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday angela - hope you have a special day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am coming in from page 52, so I don't know if anyone else has posted, but it is Angela's (angelam) birthday today.
> 
> Many Happy Returns!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i join in the chorus to a happy un-birthday to you sonja. --- sam


Oh darn does that mean no presents , no chocolates and no cake 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was in bed and asleep before the new year arrived - i really had intended to stay up at least to toast the new year - but i all of a sudden got really tired so off to bed i went. and as luck would have it i was awake by five - finally got up at a quarter of six - i see a nap maybe in my future today.

almost time for breakfast - shower and get ready to go to phyllis's for dinner - pork and kraut - to bring us good luck for the coming year.

happy new year to all of you and may it bring you health, happiness and all good things.

sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

This was my thought as well, sorry Sam! At work we joke about a man look and a woman look all the time. DH asked for an envelope yesterday I told him bottom left drawer of the desk, he says I dont see them I come into the room, move the map sitting on top and theres 3 boxes of envelopes 1 small 2 large (1 is a partial box). If you have to move something to see it he doesnt see it or move it!



RookieRetiree said:


> The difference of a guy looking for it and and a woman finding it? Sorry, Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i was in bed and asleep before the new year arrived - i really had intended to stay up at least to toast the new year - but i all of a sudden got really tired so off to bed i went. and as luck would have it i was awake by five - finally got up at a quarter of six - i see a nap maybe in my future today.
> 
> almost time for breakfast - shower and get ready to go to phyllis's for dinner - pork and kraut - to bring us good luck for the coming year.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a nice day Sam . Middle son bought a very large leg of lamb so that is in the oven smells delicious and of course Mishka is on guard duty


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished watching...Space Cowboys has Clint Eastwood, Tommy Lee Jones, James Garner and Donald Sutherland. Was a fantastic movie. 👍👍👍


One of my favorite movies!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kate enjoy your family time.
Sonja....As they say in Alice in Wonderland.....&#127925;&#127926;a very Merry unbirthday to you&#127926;&#127925;
Angela. .. A very Merry birthday to you&#127873;&#127874;&#127880;&#127878;&#127879;&#127881;&#127882;
Sam enjoy your good luck meal at Phyllis'.

Almost 9:45am and laying in bed. Is silent so I may just stay snuggled in bed with the dog&#128054;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Decided to get up and when I came down the hall I see fat fluffy flakes falling. Going to try to post a picture from my tablet. First one&#128077;

Woot Woot it worked &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been watching the news . Didn't realise how lucky we were not to be flooded as they showed pictures of places not far from were I live surrounded by waist deep water and there is more heavy rain forecast for tonight


Is it the lie of the land? Just how it chances to drain? Or possibly something else? Whatever, I am glad you are not waist deep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday sonja - hope it is a special day. --- sam


There is a long tale attached to this one, Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is it the lie of the land? Just how it chances to drain? Or possibly something else? Whatever, I am glad you are not waist deep!


I'm glad to . We are higher up than some places but a couple of other places that I thought were safe like us have flooded . Back garden just looks like one big giant puddle , and Mishka has just came in with a full black face because she has buried a bone so it was a wash for her . She is now drying said face on my rug


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad to . We are higher up than some places but a couple of other places that I thought were safe like us have flooded . Back garden just looks like one big giant puddle , and Mishka has just came in with a full black face because she has buried a bone so it was a wash for her . She is now drying said face on my rug


I saw a video of the flooding in parts of Scotland- (remember I don't have broadcast yet!) it was pretty major. 
Life with Mishka!!!!!!
You may recall Marlark Marge has been able to drop by occasionally - she used to have wonderful tales of life with a Chihuahua she named Hobo, sadly he moved on.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Decided to get up and when I came down the hall I see fat fluffy flakes falling. Going to try to post a picture from my tablet. First one👍
> 
> Woot Woot it worked ☺☺☺


Love the picture and so glad that your tablet is working. Have a wonderful new year.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Angela.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Got 2 friends coming for the traditional steak pie meal tonight - and I'm going to attempt another pavlova wreath, although the meringue that I made last night is looking a bit flat. :shock: I suppose it'll still taste the same. Tomorrow we've got the annual gathering of DH's side of the family (and thankfully it's in my SIL's house, although that means it's me next year!) and I've just worked out that we will be 22 adults and 12 kids, from 3 months to 11 years old! I really enjoy it and as everyone brings something for eating it makes for a glorious spread! It's also the only time that some of the cousins and their offspring get to see each other...not sure what the youngest are to each other - second cousins maybe? We give out late Christmas presents to all the kids too, so you can imagine the chaos of wrapping paper! Then there's the dismantling of toys from boxes (why are so many screwed in nowadays?!) and searching for batteries!
> Betty - I'm glad to hear that Jim's procedure went ok. Don't you be doing too much in the house, you make me tired just reading about what you get done!
> Mel - That's quite an achievement to knit all those hats!
> Sorlenna - Glad to hear things are going better for you now.
> ...


Count me in for the (((((((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))))))
Sounds like family get togethers were at my house.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Was out walking today enjoying the no rain day, nice a crisp but dry. Will post photos as soon as I get them downloaded.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you had a nice time and your husband got his Roundup
> Sorry Bonnie it's not my birthday till next month
> And yes I tried the sewing machine made a quick cushion cover it works like a dream. I will now have to look for fabric, really want to try to make a quilt or maybe just a patchwork throw


We had a nice time at the party but DH didn't get his Roundup, the neighbor who rents our land outbid him. The good news is they raised $3800 from the silent auction & another $1000 from a raffle of fishing equipment so that should pretty much cover the cost of the roof, not a large building, maybe 1500 sq feet


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy New Year, everyone!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad to . We are higher up than some places but a couple of other places that I thought were safe like us have flooded . Back garden just looks like one big giant puddle , and Mishka has just came in with a full black face because she has buried a bone so it was a wash for her . She is now drying said face on my rug


I hope the flood waters don't get any higher. I think dogs & kids can find mud no matter where it is :roll: One if the things I don't miss about having little kids around, they used to come in with rubber boots in the spring & kick til they came off, mud 3 feet up the walls sometimes :roll: I always say, I wish we couod get from winter to spring without mud seasons but it seems in your part of the world, winter is mud season.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!!!


& to you too Kati.
You have a big celebration for the new years, don't you? Are you getting together with family?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!!!


Happy New Year, Kati!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1st day of the year and the snow falling is beautiful.
Gage and the dogs are all sleeping still. Greg is watching The Walking Dead. Not quite my idea of entertainment.
Dishes, sweeping and mopping today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have finally reached the point of the front yoke where I start the shaping for the neck. Not so very long now, and there will be some more photos of progress.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I haven't really been keeping up with anything but wanted to be sure I popped in to say Happy New Year to all of you. I will try to get back sometime this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> I haven't really been keeping up with anything but wanted to be sure I popped in to say Happy New Year to all of you. I will try to get back sometime this year.


That would be good! Happy New Year to you, Evelyn!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!!!


Happy new year to you too


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone. It is good to see you post EJS. I do hope things are going better for you and your family. 

Happy Birthday Sonja....May today be filled with lots of happiness and blessings. I just saw that we have another month before your birthday. I will still wish happiness and blessings for you and your family today.

I have to admit that I am so far behind on the tea party so I will read as much as possible. I didn't stay up to ring in the new year. I was so tired and called it a night at 11 PM. I woke up and cooked breakfast and washed dirty dishes. Now the laundry is started and next is knitting time. Sounds like I might need a run to the store to get some butter, but I will investigate the refrigerator first. My guys don't look as thoroughly as I do and I think I will find some yet.

I am knitting a mermaid tail on some knitting needles that I got from Pontuf so I am thinking of her as I knit away. I am also thinking of Bonnie's Shane and hoping his family is doing well. 

Yesterday DS#1 made tollhouse pie for his coworkers and then went to see Star Wars with Matthew and DH. They had fun. I went to the yarn shop to get some knitting needles and browse around. I think 2 skeins of yarn and some large stitch markers followed me home as well. Once I got home, I had peaceful knitting time. Tomorrow evening, Matthew and I are going to a hockey game. It will be my first time attending a hockey game, but not Matthew's.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the flood waters don't get any higher. I think dogs & kids can find mud no matter where it is :roll: One if the things I don't miss about having little kids around, they used to come in with rubber boots in the spring & kick til they came off, mud 3 feet up the walls sometimes :roll: I always say, I wish we couod get from winter to spring without mud seasons but it seems in your part of the world, winter is mud season.


Last year was very dry and sunny the complete opposite to this year 
My boys used to find mud where there was none . A neighbour used to say if they were hers she wouldn't let them in the house my reply was they have had fun . Now it's me who trails the mud home While Mishka looks perfectly clean and I can't say I'm having fun it's bloomin cold 😄


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Count me in for the (((((((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))))))
> Sounds like family get togethers were at my house.


I will share in that group hug! What a year we have finished.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Angela

Sam and Sonja...Your meals sounds wonderful. Today is a turkey, potatoes, dressing and green beans day for us.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi folks.....Happy new Year to you all,Lang may yer lum reek! (Live long and happily!)
have not been visiting have spent more than a week in bed with the flu and still not fully recovered,guess it will take some time,but hope no disasters have befallen anyone,although this part of fife escaped the dreadful weather many parts of Scotland and the north of England have had to deal with, my heart goes out to everyone affected and hope they all get the help they truly need.will catch up later take care xxx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

In on the group hug as well.&#128077; 
((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy new year to you too Caren


HAPPY NEW YEAR'S to you too Sonja!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> In on the group hug as well.👍
> ((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))


Me too


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Me too


And me ((((((hugs)))))


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you get some time to rest today after your busy schedule.
Shanes dad seems to be doing OK, he looks sad but we seen him several times & he was visiting with people. I haven't seen his older sister since the funeral, she went to her moms family for Christmas but I'm told she is finding t very hard. The youngest is only 8 & is too young to really seem to grasp it all.
Pontiff was gone before I joined the tea party but I believe sh was also not very old.



pacer said:


> Happy New Year everyone. It is good to see you post EJS. I do hope things are going better for you and your family.
> 
> Happy Birthday Sonja....May today be filled with lots of happiness and blessings. I just saw that we have another month before your birthday. I will still wish happiness and blessings for you and your family today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hi folks.....Happy new Year to you all,Lang may yer lum reek! (Live long and happily!)
> have not been visiting have spent more than a week in bed with the flu and still not fully recovered,guess it will take some time,but hope no disasters have befallen anyone,although this part of fife escaped the dreadful weather many parts of Scotland and the north of England have had to deal with, my heart goes out to everyone affected and hope they all get the help they truly need.will catch up later take care xxx


Sorry to hear you've been sick. I hope you will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had a FaceTime call from Neil this morning, he looked tired but said he's having a good time. While out eating this morning, there was a family at the next table who noticed his T- shirt was a Saskatchewan brand, they got talking & were from a town about 1 hr from here & were next door neighbors to someone he worked with at his last job. I guess the word really isn't so big. He visited with them for a while, then went on a tour of some castle with them, said they were there for hours & only saw 1/2 the place.
We've got company coming for supper, I've got everything organized. I made Baileys Cheesecake trifle for desert
http://www.lifeloveandsugar.com/2015/02/25/mini-baileys-chocolate-cheesecake-trifles/
I'll let you know if it's good. I didn't have Baileys but used Carolans instead.
Roast beef, mashed potatoes, Yorkshire pudding & layered salad are for supper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren lovely photos.

Betty, I forgot to comment before, I'm glad Jim got the stones blasted & hope he will be back to normal soon. Please don't overdo the cleaning , I'm sure your house is spotless compared to mine


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, my aunt got me a swift from knitpicks for Christmas, I used it last night, I LOVE it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will share in that group hug! What a year we have finished.


Yes we have quite a year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren lovely photos.
> 
> Betty, I forgot to comment before, I'm glad Jim got the stones blasted & hope he will be back to normal soon. Please don't overdo the cleaning , I'm sure your house is spotless compared to mine


Thank you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are we talking vegetable lettuce or am i totally lost here? --- sam


Yep- just a plain ordinary lettuce, I could have got all sorts of pretty ones but I didn't want a pretty one I wanted one that tastes nice. And now you know my opion of the new types of lettuces that are around these days.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yep- just a plain ordinary lettuce, I could have got all sorts of pretty ones but I didn't want a pretty one I wanted one that tastes nice. And now you know my opion of the new types of lettuces that are around these days.


It takes some doing to get a tomato with flavor.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get some time to rest today after your busy schedule.
> Shanes dad seems to be doing OK, he looks sad but we seen him several times & he was visiting with people. I haven't seen his older sister since the funeral, she went to her moms family for Christmas but I'm told she is finding t very hard. The youngest is only 8 & is too young to really seem to grasp it all.
> Pontiff was gone before I joined the tea party but I believe sh was also not very old.


Pontuf was not very old, maybe 60's, but not sure. I believe we lost her to a brain tumor. She was still communicating with us us to the last few weeks of her life. We did not know she was so ill which took us by surprise. She was very much a regular here on the tea party and was dearly loved.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> gumtree? --- sam


Its a subsidary of e-bay but is free. Here Gumtree is most peoples first port of call. David has found it very effective- both for buying and selling things.
If you want to know more Wikipaedia to the rescue http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gumtree_Australia


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mjs said:


> It takes some doing to get a tomato with flavor.


They need to be home grown to get that wonderful flavor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get some time to rest today after your busy schedule.
> Shanes dad seems to be doing OK, he looks sad but we seen him several times & he was visiting with people. I haven't seen his older sister since the funeral, she went to her moms family for Christmas but I'm told she is finding t very hard. The youngest is only 8 & is too young to really seem to grasp it all.
> Pontiff was gone before I joined the tea party but I believe sh was also not very old.


I think Pontuf (Charlotte) was in her fifties, BTW I do still hear from her Rick from time to time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hi folks.....Happy new Year to you all,Lang may yer lum reek! (Live long and happily!)
> have not been visiting have spent more than a week in bed with the flu and still not fully recovered,guess it will take some time,but hope no disasters have befallen anyone,although this part of fife escaped the dreadful weather many parts of Scotland and the north of England have had to deal with, my heart goes out to everyone affected and hope they all get the help they truly need.will catch up later take care xxx


Do hope that nasty little bug runs off and leaves you alone soon. The trouble is it then leaves you so wrung out it takes time to recover again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get some time to rest today after your busy schedule.
> Shanes dad seems to be doing OK, he looks sad but we seen him several times & he was visiting with people. I haven't seen his older sister since the funeral, she went to her moms family for Christmas but I'm told she is finding t very hard. The youngest is only 8 & is too young to really seem to grasp it all.
> Pontiff was gone before I joined the tea party but I believe sh was also not very old.


Funny how time seems so different- you seem to have been here a long time and yet it doesn't seem that long since we lost Pontuff. Mind you when I was in NZ last year (no it was the year before now!) I bought yarn tomato the Charlotte the Third shall- whihc I haven't started yet).
Just had to leave this funny autocorrect in- tomato was actually to make! David said that at least it could be eaten (just as well I didn't tell him the rest about the yarn sitting there unused for over a year. As he has much more stuff for use one day than I do he can't and doesn't complain)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey earlier this morning- I have the left side of the yoke completed - working up the right side.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> It takes some doing to get a tomato with flavor.


David might grow some next year when we have a garden again. Actually I hav eone now in a pot- we repotted the other say. Its growing slowly pops up a few flowers but no sign of tomatoes on it as yet. Definatelly not a lack of heat. The surprising thing is that it is still alive at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey earlier this morning- I have the left side of the yoke completed - working up the right side.


Coming on well Julie.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey earlier this morning- I have the left side of the yoke completed - working up the right side.


That is looking great, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Coming on well Julie.


Thanks Margaret, I am taking a bit of a break- I have been working on it most of the morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That is looking great, Julie.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Guernsey looks so good. Will be gorgeous when finished.

Pontuf/Charlotte.... brings tears to my eyes&#128546;
Please tell Rick when you talk to him Julie that we all still think of Charlotte and miss her so. She is knitting up in heaven with our dear June.&#128519;

First item started and finished in 2016. What else would it be? 
A hat. Lol.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Angela
> 
> Sam and Sonja...Your meals sounds wonderful. Today is a turkey, potatoes, dressing and green beans day for us.


Mine was . I hope yours was to Mary . I ve got lots left so will have to think of what to do with leftovers and ignore Mishka s idea 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Hi folks.....Happy new Year to you all,Lang may yer lum reek! (Live long and happily!)
> have not been visiting have spent more than a week in bed with the flu and still not fully recovered,guess it will take some time,but hope no disasters have befallen anyone,although this part of fife escaped the dreadful weather many parts of Scotland and the north of England have had to deal with, my heart goes out to everyone affected and hope they all get the help they truly need.will catch up later take care xxx


Hello Agnes sorry to hear that you have had the flu hope you feel better soon 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes we need to toast our absent friends, we miss them all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Pontuf (Charlotte) was in her fifties, BTW I do still hear from her Rick from time to time.


Let him know that I am using some of her knitting needles and thinking of her. I hope he is doing well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Mine was . I hope yours was to Mary . I ve got lots left so will have to think of what to do with leftovers and ignore Mishka s idea 😄


We enjoyed our meal as well. I actually just finished putting food away and letting dishes soak in hot water. Our turkey was a donation to us so it was smaller than I would have picked up. It fed us well and there is a little bit leftover. Matthew will make turkey quesidillas (sp) this week. He just puts turkey and cheese in a tortilla and puts it in the microwave to warm it up. He does this with chicken too. Mostly he just eats cheese and the tortilla when I cook things he doesn't like.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so feel for you with all the heat and packing to do. I'm sure you are drinking plenty of water to stay hydrated in such horrid heat and take many breaks so you don't overdo. I would so hate having to purge, sort and pack at this stage of life. Both DH and I tend to be politely put "colletors"....others may say hoarders.


darowil said:


> While I was out the breeze came up so didn't need the fans as it turned out. A great exmpleof my powers of obersvation-m no idea how many times I have walked past or round them and didn't notice them. David has a terrible memory for some things- but almost every time I want something from the mess surronding us he remembers where it is.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey earlier this morning- I have the left side of the yoke completed - working up the right side.


It is looking so beautiful. I admire your skill and patience in making such a lovely Guernsey.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I so feel for you with all the heat and packing to do. I'm sure you are drinking plenty of water to stay hydrated in such horrid heat and take many breaks so you don't overdo. I would so hate having to purge, sort and pack at this stage of life. Both DH and I tend to be politely put "colletors"....others may say hoarders.


I collect yarn, David hoards all sorts of things! Isn't that the way it goes?
Weather should be quite nice for the next few days low 30s (mid to high 80s).
I've not got a lot to do- its mainly David's now. Thats what comes of being a hoarder and not just a collector.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR'S to you too Sonja!!


Looks lovely are you on the moors or up in the hills . The weather looks reasonable where ever you are . Here the winds picked up again and we could be in for snow over the weekend this time instead of rain . I'm thinking we will get miserable sleet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Next year when yu host the gathering what a wonderful event it will be. I miss when we used to be a large family that gathered for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Guess that just happens when you become the "senior" generation! Love it anyway! Have fun at this year's event. Sounds delightful.

the


KateB said:


> Got 2 friends coming for the traditional steak pie meal tonight - and I'm going to attempt another pavlova wreath, although the meringue that I made last night is looking a bit flat. :shock: I suppose it'll still taste the same. Tomorrow we've got the annual gathering of DH's side of the family (and thankfully it's in my SIL's house, although that means it's me next year!) and I've just worked out that we will be 22 adults and 12 kids, from 3 months to 11 years old! I really enjoy it and as everyone brings something for eating it makes for a glorious spread! It's also the only time that some of the cousins and their offspring get to see each other...not sure what the youngest are to each other - second cousins maybe? We give out late Christmas presents to all the kids too, so you can imagine the chaos of wrapping paper! Then there's the dismantling of toys from boxes (why are so many screwed in nowadays?!) and searching for batteries!
> Betty - I'm glad to hear that Jim's procedure went ok. Don't you be doing too much in the house, you make me tired just reading about what you get done!
> Mel - That's quite an achievement to knit all those hats!
> Sorlenna - Glad to hear things are going better for you now.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well then Happy Birthday to Angelam and Happy UN-birthday to Swedenme. Glad both of you were born!


Lurker 2 said:


> I am coming in from page 52, so I don't know if anyone else has posted, but it is Angela's (angelam) birthday today.
> 
> Many Happy Returns!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That is looking great, Julie.


It's looking good julie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can have all the chocolates and cake you can get dear Sonja....presents too!


Swedenme said:


> Oh darn does that mean no presents , no chocolates and no cake 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pork and saurkraut sounds yummy. This is the first time I've not fixed black eyed peas and greens for New Year's Day. Instead I made a big pot of oyster stew; it was delicious if I say so myself.


thewren said:


> i was in bed and asleep before the new year arrived - i really had intended to stay up at least to toast the new year - but i all of a sudden got really tired so off to bed i went. and as luck would have it i was awake by five - finally got up at a quarter of six - i see a nap maybe in my future today.
> 
> almost time for breakfast - shower and get ready to go to phyllis's for dinner - pork and kraut - to bring us good luck for the coming year.
> 
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker's Guernsey is so beautiful, but it must take a lot of concentration to not make a mistake. I am sure people will stop to ask about it when it is worn. Love the color as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


gagesmom said:


> Decided to get up and when I came down the hall I see fat fluffy flakes falling. Going to try to post a picture from my tablet. First one👍
> 
> Woot Woot it worked ☺☺☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Evelyn! How good to hear from you! Happy New Year to you and hope you'll be able to join in more.


EJS said:


> I haven't really been keeping up with anything but wanted to be sure I popped in to say Happy New Year to all of you. I will try to get back sometime this year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I collect yarn, David hoards all sorts of things! Isn't that the way it goes?
> Weather should be quite nice for the next few days low 30s (mid to high 80s).
> I've not got a lot to do- its mainly David's now. Thats what comes of being a hoarder and not just a collector.


It's the loft in my house , if I ever move most of what my husband has saved up there will go in a big skip . He still has the first ever computer we bought with the big bulky monitor and it still works , the first time round star war figures and spaceships , more toys than a toy shop and I haven't got a clue what's in the big suitcases , every time I go to throw something out he needs it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sure wish Sydney and Dakota wouldn't bring in the mud! But I am very happy to say that according to the weather report we will have sunny dry weather all this next week. YEA!!! Temperatures will be mid 40s to mid 50s F. (not celsius).

EDIT: Dakota is DD's BF's dog we are dog sitting while they are lounging on the beaches in Floriday.



Swedenme said:


> Last year was very dry and sunny the complete opposite to this year
> My boys used to find mud where there was none . A neighbour used to say if they were hers she wouldn't let them in the house my reply was they have had fun . Now it's me who trails the mud home While Mishka looks perfectly clean and I can't say I'm having fun it's bloomin cold 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can have all the chocolates and cake you can get dear Sonja....presents too!


Thank you Gwen , I've eaten way to much cake and chocolate , middle son came for dinner and brought more chocolate , and I keep saying once it's gone that's it diet time .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello, I've been reading, but not much commenting. Trying to catch my breath these last couple of days. 

Love to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was shortly after the very first KAP that Charlotte (Pontuf) passed away. She had sent lots and lots of books, yarn, and other knitting items to the KAP. Some were sent to Sam and some to me that I then took to the KAP. Sorlenna created a beautiful shawl pattern in her memory too.



darowil said:


> Funny how time seems so different- you seem to have been here a long time and yet it doesn't seem that long since we lost Pontuff. Mind you when I was in NZ last year (no it was the year before now!) I bought yarn tomato the Charlotte the Third shall- whihc I haven't started yet).
> Just had to leave this funny autocorrect in- tomato was actually to make! David said that at least it could be eaten (just as well I didn't tell him the rest about the yarn sitting there unused for over a year. As he has much more stuff for use one day than I do he can't and doesn't complain)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie it become more and more beautiful as it progresses.


Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey earlier this morning- I have the left side of the yoke completed - working up the right side.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, have a wonderful birthday. Sorry you have flu.
Sonya, A very Merry Unbirthday to you.
Mellie, love all the hats.
Julie, jumper looking grand.
Gwen, living on a desert we don't get much mud. However, soil has a lot of caliche and if we get even a quarter inch of rain Maya tracks mud into the house. EVERY day she tracks sand into the house.
Water jogged an hour, did weights for 20 min., walked Maya an hour. That and housework. In bed with electric blanket on high. It is high 20's F at night, and for us that is cold.
Tomorrow we are moving sangha from one home to another. So books, cushions, pads etc have to be moved.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy New Year to you Rookie. Hope you've given yourself a day off from work today.


RookieRetiree said:


> Hello, I've been reading, but not much commenting. Trying to catch my breath these last couple of days.
> 
> Love to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Upper 20's F is cold for here too.....way too cold for my liking. Got this picture of DD playing at the beach. Lucky girl! You have to download it. Sorry.



sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, have a wonderful birthday. Sorry you have flu.
> Sonya, A very Merry Unbirthday to you.
> Mellie, love all the hats.
> Julie, jumper looking grand.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just catching up after being at DDs all day. Thank you all of you for your lovely birthday wishes, you are all such special people. 
I must say I felt very old at times today watching my two middle aged daughters together in the kitchen! We had most of the family there except one GS who was working and we Skyped my other DS in Poland so that he could join in. I got to finally open the large box I've been prodding and poking for the last two weeks. It contained a bird table which was exactly what I had asked for but because it was packed in a square box and not bird table shape I was completely fooled! I will be busy putting it together tomorrow and getting bird food out. I love to see what birds I can get in my garden. 
Time for bed now - it's almost midnight here. Night night all and again thanks for all the good wishes. x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I promised DH I'm make some chicken salad out of some leftover baked chicken and I can see he is getting that "I'm hungry" look. Will TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just catching up after being at DDs all day. Thank you all of you for your lovely birthday wishes, you are all such special people.
> I must say I felt very old at times today watching my two middle aged daughters together in the kitchen! We had most of the family there except one GS who was working and we Skyped my other DS in Poland so that he could join in. I got to finally open the large box I've been prodding and poking for the last two weeks. It contained a bird table which was exactly what I had asked for but because it was packed in a square box and not bird table shape I was completely fooled! I will be busy putting it together tomorrow and getting bird food out. I love to see what birds I can get in my garden.
> Time for bed now - it's almost midnight here. Night night all and again thanks for all the good wishes. x


Glad you had a lovely birthday Angela and a lovely present to 
Goodnight


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello, I've been reading, but not much commenting. Trying to catch my breath these last couple of days.
> 
> Love to all.


I know what that is like. I am sleeping 8-10 hours a night this weekend and last weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was shortly after the very first KAP that Charlotte (Pontuf) passed away. She had sent lots and lots of books, yarn, and other knitting items to the KAP. Some were sent to Sam and some to me that I then took to the KAP. Sorlenna created a beautiful shawl pattern in her memory too.


And that is the shawl pattern that I got yarn for in NZ and haven't yet started.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Guernsey looks so good. Will be gorgeous when finished.
> 
> Pontuf/Charlotte.... brings tears to my eyes😢
> Please tell Rick when you talk to him Julie that we all still think of Charlotte and miss her so. She is knitting up in heaven with our dear June.😇
> ...


Thank you, Mel, I will mention to him, what you have said.
As you say, Mel, what would you be knitting these days but a hat!!!!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Let him know that I am using some of her knitting needles and thinking of her. I hope he is doing well.


I will Mary! He never says much about himself- but I know he has had to have Pontuf on a slimming diet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is looking so beautiful. I admire your skill and patience in making such a lovely Guernsey.


Thank you, Mary! It was a challenge to myself to get as close to traditional as possible- when I start the sleeves I will be using the 40cm, DPN's I now have.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Mary! It was a challenge to myself to get as close to traditional as possible- when I start the sleeves I will be using the 40cm, DPN's I now have.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking good julie


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Lurker's Guernsey is so beautiful, but it must take a lot of concentration to not make a mistake. I am sure people will stop to ask about it when it is worn. Love the color as well.


I agree--it is stunning now and will be even more so when it's finished.  I do still have a Guernsey on my list of want to knits and have the workshop bookmarked.

Happy birthday (or belated, if I am too late for the time zone) to Angela.

Healing thoughts for all in need--I'll sit down and write a proper update in the next day or so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Lurker's Guernsey is so beautiful, but it must take a lot of concentration to not make a mistake. I am sure people will stop to ask about it when it is worn. Love the color as well.


Thank you very much, but it is far from mistake free! I have not worried too much about the 'design' elements- because I have had to make it a good two sizes larger than the pattern given.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie it become more and more beautiful as it progresses.


I have to give credit to Alice Starmore, though- this one is mostly not my design! But thanks, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, have a wonderful birthday. Sorry you have flu.
> Sonya, A very Merry Unbirthday to you.
> Mellie, love all the hats.
> Julie, jumper looking grand.
> ...


Thank you Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I agree--it is stunning now and will be even more so when it's finished.  I do still have a Guernsey on my list of want to knits and have the workshop bookmarked.
> 
> Happy birthday (or belated, if I am too late for the time zone) to Angela.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need--I'll sit down and write a proper update in the next day or so.


By the way, Sorlenna, I have a KAL started for knitting a Gansey- with a bit more information in it- the URL is:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365999-1.html

I am sure with your skills you will find it a breeze!

Edit, Thanks!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm expecting that this first day of the new year has been at least pleasant, if not special, for all of you, Knitters.

We have been cold and gray for days with very, very few breaks in the clouds. Expecting temps down in the very low '20s F tonight.

Last evening we had a family meal at Susan's building, with everyone bringing or preparing on site enough foods to have a good bit of leftovers. Most of the Christmas desserts are gone now, thankfully. Today I fixed hot cereal and cinnamon bread toast for breakfast, as requested. Lunch was whatever you could find. And dinner was a boneless leg of lamb, marinated in herbs and plain yogurt; homemade scalloped potatoes, pickled beets, and a cranberry/blueberry compote, cole slaw; and hot fudge pudding which is a cake base under brown sugar and cocoa and hot water poured over everything. I know, sounds like a failure looking for a place to happen, but the layers reverse during baking and the cake ends up on top with a hot fudge sauce underneath. Delicious meal, according to all the diners' compliments.

Tomorrow evening, weather permitting, Don and I will go to our favorite Chinese restaurant in the neighboring county to celebrate our 53rd anniversary since no one else will be home for dinner. Saturdays are Tim and Mom time to go for pizza, just the two of them, while Ben is at work. FYI, she is entirely sick of pizza but he so looks forward to the time together and pizza IS his favorite food for time with Mom.

If I were as talented as Rookie or Cmaliza, I would post something memorable as my wish for the New Year for all of us. Since I am not, I will just wish you each a year of God's richest blessing for whatever your needs and much joy with your loved ones. And time and health for knitting your heart's desires.

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved all the pictures. Julie, the Gansey is coming along nicely.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> By the way, Sorlenna, I have a KAL started for knitting a Gansey- with a bit more information in it- the URL is:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365999-1.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for that--will check it out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved all the pictures. Julie, the Gansey is coming along nicely.


Thanks Joyce- it is slow going (again) as I get to grips with the method of knitting the shoulder strap!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you for that--will check it out!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mjs said:


> It takes some doing to get a tomato with flavor.


Most this time of year are next thing to cardboard. 
I dried some cherry tomatoes in my oven last fall- sprinkled with seasonings & tossed with olive oil, then in theoven at 325 until dried, I then froze them. I've been adding those to salads & everyone really likes them, not quite like fresh but pretty tasty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm expecting that this first day of the new year has been at least pleasant, if not special, for all of you, Knitters.
> 
> We have been cold and gray for days with very, very few breaks in the clouds. Expecting temps down in the very low '20s F tonight.
> 
> ...


The meal sounds scrumptious and wishing you all the best in 2016.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Your meal sounds great, I love that fudge pudding

Hope you have a great Chinese meal to celebrate your anniversary.



jheiens said:


> I'm expecting that this first day of the new year has been at least pleasant, if not special, for all of you, Knitters.
> 
> We have been cold and gray for days with very, very few breaks in the clouds. Expecting temps down in the very low '20s F tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, your sweater is looking great, I love that color.

Angela, belated Happy birthday, I'm glad you had a nice time. Is a bird table what we call a bird feeder? We have 2 out back that my FIL built & there are so many birds it's crazy. I need to get my photos from my camera to iPad & post some.

Gwen, your DD looks like she's having a great vacation.

We had a nice supper with our friends . The Irish Cream desert was really good but when I make it again I will make them much smaller, it says majestic 4 servings but I think at least 6 would be better or maybe do it in a cake pan.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sat around in my pj's today. Did get the dishes done and the floors swept. Didn't get them washed as I was feeling pooped after gathering the garbage as well. Also made the bed with fresh bedding so looking forward to snuggling under the sheets and blanket. 

Did another hat. Just have this hat addiction. Will keep gong with it til another pattern grabs my attention. Lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Bonnie! I wanted a dark colour without it being as hard on the eyes as the dark blue, so often used in the past.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, your sweater is looking great, I love that color.
> 
> Angela, belated Happy birthday, I'm glad you had a nice time. Is a bird table what we call a bird feeder? We have 2 out back that my FIL built & there are so many birds it's crazy. I need to get my photos from my camera to iPad & post some.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed your dinner!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sonya, finished the slippers. Instead of doing just a chain stitch lace I did a 2 stitch I cord and thinking it might be a bit heavy. If my daughter thinks so I will redo it but for now will leave it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was a special wish you made for all of us. Sending it right back to you and Don. I hope you both will be able to get to the Chinese restaurant to celebrate your anniversary. Now....how about a recipe for that hot fudge pudding you mentioned. That sounds yummy and easy from what you did mention so please share the recipe.

Our weather is looking so much nicer for the nexty few days....sunny and temps in the 50s F. Ca not wait for it to dry up.



jheiens said:


> I'm expecting that this first day of the new year has been at least pleasant, if not special, for all of you, Knitters.
> 
> We have been cold and gray for days with very, very few breaks in the clouds. Expecting temps down in the very low '20s F tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are so cute!


mags7 said:


> Sonya, finished the slippers. Instead of doing just a chain stitch lace I did a 2 stitch I cord and thinking it might be a bit heavy. If my daughter thinks so I will redo it but for now will leave it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That was a special wish you made for all of us. Sending it right back to you and Don. I hope you both will be able to get to the Chinese restaurant to celebrate your anniversary. Now....how about a recipe for that hot fudge pudding you mentioned. That sounds yummy and easy from what you did mention so please share the recipe.
> 
> Our weather is looking so much nicer for the nexty few days....sunny and temps in the 50s F. Ca not wait for it to dry up.


I agree re the pudding recipe. Have a Lemon Delicious recipe that works on a similar principle which is really good- and no you can't have the recipe as it is in a box somewhere.

Talking of recipes I've been wondering about getting a cheap tablet (not an iPad) that I can download recipes onto and put the ones I am likely to use onto and use that as my recipe book. Has anyone tried this and does it actually work if you have done it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sonya, finished the slippers. Instead of doing just a chain stitch lace I did a 2 stitch I cord and thinking it might be a bit heavy. If my daughter thinks so I will redo it but for now will leave it.


These are lovely.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I agree re the pudding recipe. Have a Lemon Delicious recipe that works on a similar principle which is really good- and no you can't have the recipe as it is in a box somewhere.
> 
> Talking of recipes I've been wondering about getting a cheap tablet (not an iPad) that I can download recipes onto and put the ones I am likely to use onto and use that as my recipe book. Has anyone tried this and does it actually work if you have done it?


I am interested in any responses to this, as I would like to do something similar with knitting and crochet patterns. All I really would like tablet-wise is one I can store and read pdfs on, but I have no clue what that would be.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Meanwhile, I am reading through Julie's Guernsey workshop and making notes! :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no - you can have the chocolates and the cake and presents anyhow. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Oh darn does that mean no presents , no chocolates and no cake 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think mishka is just staying close and hoping for a hand out. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a nice day Sam . Middle son bought a very large leg of lamb so that is in the oven smells delicious and of course Mishka is on guard duty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy new year to you and your family kati --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll send gary and alex over to watch it with him. not my idea of something to watch. alex is convinced there will be a zombie apocalypse soon. sometimes i think he has not two brain cells that work at the same time. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 1st day of the year and the snow falling is beautiful.
> Gage and the dogs are all sleeping still. Greg is watching The Walking Dead. Not quite my idea of entertainment.
> Dishes, sweeping and mopping today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finally reached the point of the front yoke where I start the shaping for the neck. Not so very long now, and there will be some more photos of progress.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are always welcome ejs - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



EJS said:


> I haven't really been keeping up with anything but wanted to be sure I popped in to say Happy New Year to all of you. I will try to get back sometime this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy anges - hope you are soon back in the pink. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Hi folks.....Happy new Year to you all,Lang may yer lum reek! (Live long and happily!)
> have not been visiting have spent more than a week in bed with the flu and still not fully recovered,guess it will take some time,but hope no disasters have befallen anyone,although this part of fife escaped the dreadful weather many parts of Scotland and the north of England have had to deal with, my heart goes out to everyone affected and hope they all get the help they truly need.will catch up later take care xxx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should have said something sooner - i would have been there for dinner. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a FaceTime call from Neil this morning, he looked tired but said he's having a good time. While out eating this morning, there was a family at the next table who noticed his T- shirt was a Saskatchewan brand, they got talking & were from a town about 1 hr from here & were next door neighbors to someone he worked with at his last job. I guess the word really isn't so big. He visited with them for a while, then went on a tour of some castle with them, said they were there for hours & only saw 1/2 the place.
> We've got company coming for supper, I've got everything organized. I made Baileys Cheesecake trifle for desert
> http://www.lifeloveandsugar.com/2015/02/25/mini-baileys-chocolate-cheesecake-trifles/
> I'll let you know if it's good. I didn't have Baileys but used Carolans instead.
> Roast beef, mashed potatoes, Yorkshire pudding & layered salad are for supper.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the avatar mjs. --- sam



mjs said:


> It takes some doing to get a tomato with flavor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is really looking good julie - you will be done before you know it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey earlier this morning- I have the left side of the yoke completed - working up the right side.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe a little tomato fertilizer would help. --- sam



darowil said:


> David might grow some next year when we have a garden again. Actually I hav eone now in a pot- we repotted the other say. Its growing slowly pops up a few flowers but no sign of tomatoes on it as yet. Definatelly not a lack of heat. The surprising thing is that it is still alive at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a big elvis. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Upper 20's F is cold for here too.....way too cold for my liking. Got this picture of DD playing at the beach. Lucky girl! You have to download it. Sorry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great mags - where did you find the pattern? --- sam



mags7 said:


> Sonya, finished the slippers. Instead of doing just a chain stitch lace I did a 2 stitch I cord and thinking it might be a bit heavy. If my daughter thinks so I will redo it but for now will leave it.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am not starting the new year off very well. I had to take Jim back to Jackson to the ER tonight. He started having severe pain in his right side and lower abdomen. They did another CT scan and said the kidney is swollen (which is to be expected) and he still has two stones to be passed. They put through a liter of fluid quickly and gave him some powerful narcotics and when everything eased up we were given a prescription for stronger pain meds and realeased. Stopped at a Walgreens, which stays open all night and got the prescriptions filled and bought me some cranberry juice, Azo, and pyridium OTC, for the bladder infection I am dealing with.
We are starting a read through the Bible Chronologically (I am on the email list to receive it). My son is following it with me and I am already a day late due to ER trips but will catch up tomorrow.
Angela, I believe you had a birthday I missed. I am so sorry. Hope you had a good one. 
(O) Joy, Glad to see you and Don will be celebrating your Anniversary. Your meals always sound delicious. I hate cooking the same ole thing. I love reading what everyone is making for supper.
Margaret, I know it is hot where you are and I pray you dont overdo with all the moving.
Sonja, Sounds like your DH and mine could be relatives. I cant throw a dang thing out. He just picks everything out of my piles and puts them right back where I got them from.
Bonnie, Thank you for the recipe. Your meal sounded delicious too. No, I havent even started on my projects for the new year. I havent cleaned out anything yet and the house is in desperate need of cleaning. I will get to it when I can. Got to get rid of the UTI first.
Our Joy had the sweetest Happy New Year post. I cannot make one any better than that and I am all for a 2016 group hug.
Gwen, Such a lovely girl Hannah is and such a beautiful place. I am still fuming over what was done to Sydney.
Marianne, It thrills my heart to see you posting again.
Wonderful to see you too Evelyn.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Angela!


From me too. What a sweet card. Did you make that?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was in bed and asleep before the new year arrived - i really had intended to stay up at least to toast the new year - but i all of a sudden got really tired so off to bed i went. and as luck would have it i was awake by five - finally got up at a quarter of six - i see a nap maybe in my future today.
> 
> almost time for breakfast - shower and get ready to go to phyllis's for dinner - pork and kraut - to bring us good luck for the coming year.
> 
> ...


Are you sleeping better Sam? Hope so.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy New Year everyone. It is good to see you post EJS. I do hope things are going better for you and your family.
> 
> Happy Birthday Sonja....May today be filled with lots of happiness and blessings. I just saw that we have another month before your birthday. I will still wish happiness and blessings for you and your family today.
> 
> ...


Would love to see pictures of your mermaid tail. I am hoping to make 4 of them this year for DGD's birthdays.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey earlier this morning- I have the left side of the yoke completed - working up the right side.


Just beautiful Julie. I should look into your workshop. Certainly doesn't look like a boring knit.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Upper 20's F is cold for here too.....way too cold for my liking. Got this picture of DD playing at the beach. Lucky girl! You have to download it. Sorry.


What a pretty girl.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your meal sounds great, I love that fudge pudding
> 
> Hope you have a great Chinese meal to celebrate your anniversary.


Ditto from me. I make that pudding too and also the same idea with a white cake layer with raisins and the sauce is with brown sugar. I have seen it called many names, sweetheart pudding, birds nest pudding to name a couple.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are so cute!


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sat around in my pj's today. Did get the dishes done and the floors swept. Didn't get them washed as I was feeling pooped after gathering the garbage as well. Also made the bed with fresh bedding so looking forward to snuggling under the sheets and blanket.
> 
> Did another hat. Just have this hat addiction. Will keep gong with it til another pattern grabs my attention. Lol


I would say you did a lot today.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are great mags - where did you find the pattern? --- sam


Sam I got the pattern from www.craftsy.com. It is called wannabe vans slippers. Have no idea why.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> These are lovely.


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Meanwhile, I am reading through Julie's Guernsey workshop and making notes! :mrgreen:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh darn does that mean no presents , no chocolates and no cake 😄


LOL  Have them anyway... :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is really looking good julie - you will be done before you know it. --- sam


Thanks, Sam.
Depends on what the weather does! It is cool at the moment so okay to work on it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am interested in any responses to this, as I would like to do something similar with knitting and crochet patterns. All I really would like tablet-wise is one I can store and read pdfs on, but I have no clue what that would be.


While that sounds good I think that would need it to be an ipad forpatterns so it connects to my computer as well- and those are more expnsive over here at least.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a nice time at the party but DH didn't get his Roundup, the neighbor who rents our land outbid him. The good news is they raised $3800 from the silent auction & another $1000 from a raffle of fishing equipment so that should pretty much cover the cost of the roof, not a large building, maybe 1500 sq feet


That was a very good effort. :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am not starting the new year off very well. I had to take Jim back to Jackson to the ER tonight. He started having severe pain in his right side and lower abdomen. They did another CT scan and said the kidney is swollen (which is to be expected) and he still has two stones to be passed. They put through a liter of fluid quickly and gave him some powerful narcotics and when everything eased up we were given a prescription for stronger pain meds and realeased. Stopped at a Walgreens, which stays open all night and got the prescriptions filled and bought me some cranberry juice, Azo, and pyridium OTC, for the bladder infection I am dealing with.
> We are starting a read through the Bible Chronologically (I am on the email list to receive it). My son is following it with me and I am already a day late due to ER trips but will catch up tomorrow.
> Angela, I believe you had a birthday I missed. I am so sorry. Hope you had a good one.
> (O) Joy, Glad to see you and Don will be celebrating your Anniversary. Your meals always sound delicious. I hate cooking the same ole thing. I love reading what everyone is making for supper.
> ...


Sure hope you are both feeling much better soon Betty. Yes please be kind to yourself, the chores will wait for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> That is looking great, Julie.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Great to hear from Agnes and also EJS :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is another slipper I started a while ago. Am well into its partner. Have told myself I cannot start anything new until my wips are finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just beautiful Julie. I should look into your workshop. Certainly doesn't look like a boring knit.


No, not at all like doing a Dr Who scarf!!!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a FaceTime call from Neil this morning, he looked tired but said he's having a good time. While out eating this morning, there was a family at the next table who noticed his T- shirt was a Saskatchewan brand, they got talking & were from a town about 1 hr from here & were next door neighbors to someone he worked with at his last job. I guess the word really isn't so big. He visited with them for a while, then went on a tour of some castle with them, said they were there for hours & only saw 1/2 the place.
> We've got company coming for supper, I've got everything organized. I made Baileys Cheesecake trifle for desert
> http://www.lifeloveandsugar.com/2015/02/25/mini-baileys-chocolate-cheesecake-trifles/
> I'll let you know if it's good. I didn't have Baileys but used Carolans instead.
> Roast beef, mashed potatoes, Yorkshire pudding & layered salad are for supper.


It sure is a small world..... wow sitting right at the next table. It sounds like he is having a great time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Here is another slipper I started a while ago. Am well into its partner. Have told myself I cannot start anything new until my wips are finished.


I like the contrast of the button.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe a little tomato fertilizer would help. --- sam


I did give it some fertilizer today actually- just a general one but wasn't going to buy a special one at this stage. Talking about it made me think that maybe I should feed it rather than just water it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Funny how time seems so different- you seem to have been here a long time and yet it doesn't seem that long since we lost Pontuff. Mind you when I was in NZ last year (no it was the year before now!) I bought yarn tomato the Charlotte the Third shall- whihc I haven't started yet).
> Just had to leave this funny autocorrect in- tomato was actually to make! David said that at least it could be eaten (just as well I didn't tell him the rest about the yarn sitting there unused for over a year. As he has much more stuff for use one day than I do he can't and doesn't complain)


 :thumbup: Ha ha re the auto correct. I still think of Charlotte and how she was online with us that day telling us she didnt feel right etc and all of us saying get to the hospital.... Never in a million years did we think we would lose her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am not starting the new year off very well. I had to take Jim back to Jackson to the ER tonight. He started having severe pain in his right side and lower abdomen. They did another CT scan and said the kidney is swollen (which is to be expected) and he still has two stones to be passed. They put through a liter of fluid quickly and gave him some powerful narcotics and when everything eased up we were given a prescription for stronger pain meds and realeased. Stopped at a Walgreens, which stays open all night and got the prescriptions filled and bought me some cranberry juice, Azo, and pyridium OTC, for the bladder infection I am dealing with.
> We are starting a read through the Bible Chronologically (I am on the email list to receive it). My son is following it with me and I am already a day late due to ER trips but will catch up tomorrow.
> Angela, I believe you had a birthday I missed. I am so sorry. Hope you had a good one.
> (O) Joy, Glad to see you and Don will be celebrating your Anniversary. Your meals always sound delicious. I hate cooking the same ole thing. I love reading what everyone is making for supper.
> ...


Hopefully they will pass soon for Jim and you will clear up soon as well. Going in sympathy with him clearly- same area only don't get anything more extreme in your sympathy please Betty.

Nice day today, warm- only 26.6 (80) today.

It is interesting following the Bible chronologically- helps put it in perspective as the order is so different. They didn't see it as important in their culture of the day but it is really useful to us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Ha ha re the auto correct. I still think of Charlotte and how she was online with us that day telling us she didnt feel right etc and all of us saying get to the hospital.... Never in a million years did we think we would lose her.


And before her (and before your time as well) there was Martin Keith and we were saying hte same thing to him. And then we hardly heard anything other than he had cancer from him until somone saw an obituary for a Martin Keith in the same area so we assume that it was him.

Good evening Cathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> That is looking great, Julie.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> From me too. What a sweet card. Did you make that?


No, courtesy of Mr Google!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The meal sounds scrumptious and wishing you all the best in 2016.


I think you meal sounds delicious Joy especially the fudge pudding 
I hope the weather stays ok so you and your husband can go and celebrate your anniversary 
I know how your daughter feels and I love that she still goes what a great mother she is

Hope you and your family have a fantastic 2016


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And good morning to Kate and Sonja as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Sonya, finished the slippers. Instead of doing just a chain stitch lace I did a 2 stitch I cord and thinking it might be a bit heavy. If my daughter thinks so I will redo it but for now will leave it.


They are great mags like the colour s you used yours look a lot nicer than the ones in the pattern I saw .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And good morning to Kate and Sonja as well.


Morning Margaret! Just up and noticed that we have a beautiful pinkish sky this morning, but I think that's not a good sign?..."Red sky in the morning, shepherd's warning!" We'll have to see what develops. :shock: I've got the prawns out of the freezer defrosting and need to check on the lettuce I bought the other day to see if it's ok. The supermarket is open today so I can nip out for another if I have to. I'm just making a giant deconstructed prawn cocktail for today's shindig, and that is easily done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think mishka is just staying close and hoping for a hand out. --- sam


She got plenty plus the bone which she proceeded to bury in what I can only describe as black watery mud , her face was black were it should have been white


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I agree--it is stunning now and will be even more so when it's finished.  I do still have a Guernsey on my list of want to knits and have the workshop bookmarked.
> 
> Happy birthday (or belated, if I am too late for the time zone) to Angela.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need--I'll sit down and write a proper update in the next day or so.


Never too late! Thank you Sorlenna.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Sam I got the pattern from www.craftsy.com. It is called wannabe vans slippers. Have no idea why.


That made me smile mags as I think I know 😄
There is a shoe company called vans sells a lot of canvas shoes my middle son loves them , not me I think they are over priced .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL  Have them anyway... :thumbup:


I did have the chocolate and cake . Too much 😋


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The progress of the Guernsey shoulder strap- slow going because I am following directions implicitly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Sure hope you are both feeling much better soon Betty. Yes please be kind to yourself, the chores will wait for you.


I too hope you and your husband will be feeling a lot better soon Betty 
Leave the house work it will still be there waiting for you unfortunately 
Just relax till you feel up to doing it 
Houses that are to clean are overrated . A messy house is a happy house 
Well that's what I think 😜


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Here is another slipper I started a while ago. Am well into its partner. Have told myself I cannot start anything new until my wips are finished.


That looks good too 
I've finished a few WIPs too 
Still got a baby blanket and my farm project at the bottom of my basket 
The blanket is going to be turned back to yarn as I don't like it and the farm is going to get some of my attention as I'm determined to get it finished this year


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too hope you and your husband will be feeling a lot better soon Betty
> Leave the house work it will still be there waiting for you unfortunately
> Just relax till you feel up to doing it
> Houses that are to clean are overrated . A messy house is a happy house
> Well that's what I think 😜


Me too, but somehow I don't think we will reform Betty, she is incorrigible when it comes to her housework!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And good morning to Kate and Sonja as well.


Good evening Margaret hope you had a busy productive day


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, your sweater is looking great, I love that color.
> 
> Angela, belated Happy birthday, I'm glad you had a nice time. Is a bird table what we call a bird feeder? We have 2 out back that my FIL built & there are so many birds it's crazy. I need to get my photos from my camera to iPad & post some.
> 
> Thanks Bonnie. I think bird table/feeder is pretty much the same thing. I'll try and get some pictures posted when it is up or better still, when it has some birds on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks good too
> I've finished a few WIPs too
> Still got a baby blanket and my farm project at the bottom of my basket
> The blanket is going to be turned back to yarn as I don't like it and the farm is going to get some of my attention as I'm determined to get it finished this year


Would you like my 'black-faced' sheep pattern, Sonja? Don't know if it would be the right size, and then there is the Highland Cow?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Morning Margaret! Just up and noticed that we have a beautiful pinkish sky this morning, but I think that's not a good sign?..."Red sky in the morning, shepherd's warning!" We'll have to see what develops. :shock: I've got the prawns out of the freezer defrosting and need to check on the lettuce I bought the other day to see if it's ok. The supermarket is open today so I can nip out for another if I have to. I'm just making a giant deconstructed prawn cocktail for today's shindig, and that is easily done.


Hope you have a great time Kate and don't get any of that snow and ice that is forecast especially in Scotland


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I agree re the pudding recipe. Have a Lemon Delicious recipe that works on a similar principle which is really good- and no you can't have the recipe as it is in a box somewhere.
> 
> Talking of recipes I've been wondering about getting a cheap tablet (not an iPad) that I can download recipes onto and put the ones I am likely to use onto and use that as my recipe book. Has anyone tried this and does it actually work if you have done it?


I've never tried this but a tablet just for recipes sounds like a great idea. You can have it propped up in front of you while you're cooking. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Margaret! Just up and noticed that we have a beautiful pinkish sky this morning, but I think that's not a good sign?..."Red sky in the morning, shepherd's warning!" We'll have to see what develops. :shock: I've got the prawns out of the freezer defrosting and need to check on the lettuce I bought the other day to see if it's ok. The supermarket is open today so I can nip out for another if I have to. I'm just making a giant deconstructed prawn cocktail for today's shindig, and that is easily done.


Well in that case I won't come and join you-not into sea food. 
Hopefully if you need to get a lettuce you can find one unlike me yesterday.
And hopefully you aren't in for a bad day weatherwise.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good evening Margaret hope you had a busy productive day


Two trips to the new house leaving yet more stuff- and rescued my sock yarn- its bag had burst so collected it up and put it in a cupbaord. How to discover how much you jhave- collect it from the various nooks and cranies others had found for it. Might count the balls as I unpack them (but then again maybe I don't want to know how many pairs of socks I will need to knit to make an impact.)
Got as far as I can with Maryanne's things for Ireland- need to find out how long to make the pocket on top of the mittens. But I'll have time to finish them once I move to her place next week. SO now on to try to finish Vicky's Christmas socks- almost ready to put MUMMY on them and the just the last cuff. Bretts are done. Seeing them TUesday so would be good to give them to them then.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> I am not starting the new year off very well. I had to take Jim back to Jackson to the ER tonight. He started having severe pain in his right side and lower abdomen. They did another CT scan and said the kidney is swollen (which is to be expected) and he still has two stones to be passed. They put through a liter of fluid quickly and gave him some powerful narcotics and when everything eased up we were given a prescription for stronger pain meds and realeased. Stopped at a Walgreens, which stays open all night and got the prescriptions filled and bought me some cranberry juice, Azo, and pyridium OTC, for the bladder infection I am dealing with.
> We are starting a read through the Bible Chronologically (I am on the email list to receive it). My son is following it with me and I am already a day late due to ER trips but will catch up tomorrow.
> Angela, I believe you had a birthday I missed. I am so sorry. Hope you had a good one.
> (O) Joy, Glad to see you and Don will be celebrating your Anniversary. Your meals always sound delicious. I hate cooking the same ole thing. I love reading what everyone is making for supper.
> ...


Thank you Betty, as you will see from an earlier post I had a very good one. I do hope that you and Jim can get over your current health issues very soon and then start to enjoy a Very Happy and Healthy New Year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would you like my 'black-faced' sheep pattern, Sonja? Don't know if it would be the right size, and then there is the Highland Cow?


David loves Highland Cows so I would love to make him one. His father had a couple of them for a long time. Scotty was the original name of the one they had when I was first on the scene.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

mags7 said:


> From me too. What a sweet card. Did you make that?


Thanks mags7. Card was from Kate who always comes up with lovely cards for all events.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And that is the shawl pattern that I got yarn for in NZ and haven't yet started.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> David loves Highland Cows so I would love to make him one. His father had a couple of them for a long time. Scotty was the original name of the one they had when I was first on the scene.


I'll get myself organised, and photocopy it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Sonya, finished the slippers. Instead of doing just a chain stitch lace I did a 2 stitch I cord and thinking it might be a bit heavy. If my daughter thinks so I will redo it but for now will leave it.


Aaaw, they are really cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> While that sounds good I think that would need it to be an ipad forpatterns so it connects to my computer as well- and those are more expnsive over here at least.


I have a samsung galaxy tablet..... however I havent used it for keeping files but I am sure you can. It has a USB port and it does connect to Computer., can also transfer things from USB stick and vise versa.
Margaret.... I think they are about $130. here now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I too hope you and your husband will be feeling a lot better soon Betty
> Leave the house work it will still be there waiting for you unfortunately
> Just relax till you feel up to doing it
> Houses that are to clean are overrated . A messy house is a happy house
> Well that's what I think 😜


Ditto...... Take care Betty and Jim.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I have a samsung galaxy tablet..... however I havent used it for keeping files but I am sure you can. It has a USB port and it does connect to Computer., can also transfer things from USB stick and vise versa.
> Margaret.... I think they are about $130. here now.


PS..... shop around for a case for it though.... online about $10. MUCH cheaper than the shops.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have a samsung galaxy tablet..... however I havent used it for keeping files but I am sure you can. It has a USB port and it does connect to Computer., can also transfer things from USB stick and vise versa.
> Margaret.... I think they are about $130. here now.


Might not to my Apple- they are fussy! But a USB will work (which my ipad doesn't take).
But if I can get my cookbooks out the kitchen it would be great help with room in there. ANy thing to justify spending more money!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Feeling rather sad at the moment. My sister has just gone back, Chris took her in a taxi to Kings  cross.nd has just sent a photo of her on the train. She has hospital pre op Monday and Thursday and Friday she has her op. Please keep her in your prayers. All needing them are in mine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Feeling rather sad at the moment. My sister has just gone back, Chris took her in a taxi to Kings cross.nd has just sent a photo of her on the train. She has hospital pre op Monday and Thursday and Friday she has her op. Please keep her in your prayers. All needing them are in mine.


Does this mean surgery two days, in Thursday for surgery Friday or surgery Thursday and in overnight?

Praying for your sister but also for you that you can get a sense of peace over what ever the outcome might be. Is this related to the time she was in hospital when you first moved up there or is totally unrelated?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I'm off to bed. See you all in the morning (for me) for the start of the next TP.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Does this mean surgery two days, in Thursday for surgery Friday or surgery Thursday and in overnight?
> 
> Praying for your sister but also for you that you can get a sense of peace over what ever the outcome might be. Is this related to the time she was in hospital when you first moved up there or is totally unrelated?


Thanks for your prayers. She has a pre op Monday for then another pre op Thursday for a radioactive dye injection and her op on Friday. She will have to stay overnight as she lives alone. It's not related to her last winter problem which was respiratory followed by another infection. Sadly this is breast cancer. She had cancer when she was 30 n her uterus. It seems so unfair and I am very sad and worried for her. She is very despondent but didn't want me to go with her, so all I could do was give her as good a Christmas as possible here, and of course pray for her. She is such a lovely kind generous person. Why does it always happen to the good ones?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Feeling rather sad at the moment. My sister has just gone back, Chris took her in a taxi to Kings cross.nd has just sent a photo of her on the train. She has hospital pre op Monday and Thursday and Friday she has her op. Please keep her in your prayers. All needing them are in mine.


Thinking of you and your sister and sending love and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angelam, Hope your Birthday was a wonderful one. Perhaps this was already asked, but were you the first baby of the New Year at the hospital?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Betty, so sorry to hear your DH had to go back in the hospital and is having so much trouble. On top of that you are also having problems, perhaps in sympathy or from taking such good care of him and the home that you ended up sick too. Healing Wishes on their way to you. May this year be a better one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The progress of the Guernsey shoulder strap- slow going because I am following directions implicitly.


Great work Julie. You are inspiring me to rethink doing the one I have for my DIL. Not sure I'm ready to start now as I don't want to go for help in the winter. LOL Will wait till snow storms are over, though I must say, this winter has not had much in our area yet. Winter's not over though. Lovely coating of snow in our yard.

Speaking of dogs. Dear little Roland, the pug, is about 15 now and he is a little incontinent both ways. I cooked halibut for dinner last night, which is ok cold, but better hot and right as I was almost finished he barks, which means come, get me out, so DH tore himself away from the computer to take him out and he stood out there. Put the fish in the oven to try and keep it warm. They were outside for about 15 min., then came in and while we were eating he starts going with me yelling for DH to pick him up and get him outside. Roland can't do stairs anymore with hip dysplasia and arthritis. Naturally, DH didn't want to get covered. Needless to say the fish was cold and dear little Roland suffering the effects of old age must have felt humiliated. I must say there is no way I can do this as he must be 25lbs. to 30 lbs., so when DH leaves Roland goes to another relative of DIL's that loves him dearly also. He is the sweetest dog, but I will say it was like a comedy scene with tidbits on the bed comforter and all along the rug, me screaming, pick him up and dinner getting colder and colder. Too funny. I do admire my son and family for the loving care they give him, carrying him down and up stairs and cleaning up after him. He is on chondroitin, which they hope will help. Note: We are taking him out regular and DH is even standing out with him so we will know if he has done his business or just done pleasure walking. It is really cold right now, so I think Roland prefers indoors. :shock: :shock: :roll: This is what I call unconditional love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me too, but somehow I don't think we will reform Betty, she is incorrigible when it comes to her housework!


It is truly amazing all she does. I'm lucky if I get one room a week done but I do try and get something done each day now. Wish I had some of her drive.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm expecting that this first day of the new year has been at least pleasant, if not special, for all of you, Knitters.
> 
> We have been cold and gray for days with very, very few breaks in the clouds. Expecting temps down in the very low '20s F tonight.
> 
> ...


We know the dessert as pudding cake. King Arthur has a great recipe that I changed a bit and use frozen raspberries and peaches. We did not care so much for lemon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Ha ha re the auto correct. I still think of Charlotte and how she was online with us that day telling us she didnt feel right etc and all of us saying get to the hospital.... Never in a million years did we think we would lose her.


Same here, when I told her to get to the hospital, knowing those were dangerous symptoms, I never ever thought there would really be anything wrong. Still miss her. Such a beautiful person inside and out.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the avatar mjs. --- sam


A Christmas present from my neighbor's sister.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And before her (and before your time as well) there was Martin Keith and we were saying hte same thing to him. And then we hardly heard anything other than he had cancer from him until somone saw an obituary for a Martin Keith in the same area so we assume that it was him.
> 
> Good evening Cathy


I had just started when Martin Keith came on stating his symptoms. So sad. Now him, Pontuf, and June. Perhaps others to that have stopped posting and we don't know why. Thanks to Julie there are many that we know are still with us, just not posting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Might not to my Apple- they are fussy! But a USB will work (which my ipad doesn't take).
> But if I can get my cookbooks out the kitchen it would be great help with room in there. ANy thing to justify spending more money!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Meanwhile, I am reading through Julie's Guernsey workshop and making notes! :mrgreen:


What a great idea! If I do that Julie I will post that I am there. Not much spare time in the last months, but I am hoping that soon I will be back to my regular schedule.

P.S. I just bookmarked the link you gave. :-D Thank you for that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Feeling rather sad at the moment. My sister has just gone back, Chris took her in a taxi to Kings cross.nd has just sent a photo of her on the train. She has hospital pre op Monday and Thursday and Friday she has her op. Please keep her in your prayers. All needing them are in mine.


It is only natural you feel sad when you know what she confronts, keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I'm expecting that this first day of the new year has been at least pleasant, if not special, for all of you, Knitters.
> 
> We have been cold and gray for days with very, very few breaks in the clouds. Expecting temps down in the very low '20s F tonight.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary to such an inspiring and handsome couple. Hope you get the Chinese meal to celebrate and Happy New Year to you and yours also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great work Julie. You are inspiring me to rethink doing the one I have for my DIL. Not sure I'm ready to start now as I don't want to go for help in the winter. LOL Will wait till snow storms are over, though I must say, this winter has not had much in our area yet. Winter's not over though. Lovely coating of snow in our yard.
> 
> Speaking of dogs. Dear little Roland, the pug, is about 15 now and he is a little incontinent both ways. I cooked halibut for dinner last night, which is ok cold, but better hot and right as I was almost finished he barks, which means come, get me out, so DH tore himself away from the computer to take him out and he stood out there. Put the fish in the oven to try and keep it warm. They were outside for about 15 min., then came in and while we were eating he starts going with me yelling for DH to pick him up and get him outside. Roland can't do stairs anymore with hip dysplasia and arthritis. Naturally, DH didn't want to get covered. Needless to say the fish was cold and dear little Roland suffering the effects of old age must have felt humiliated. I must say there is no way I can do this as he must be 25lbs. to 30 lbs., so when DH leaves Roland goes to another relative of DIL's that loves him dearly also. He is the sweetest dog, but I will say it was like a comedy scene with tidbits on the bed comforter and all along the rug, me screaming, pick him up and dinner getting colder and colder. Too funny. I do admire my son and family for the loving care they give him, carrying him down and up stairs and cleaning up after him. He is on chondroitin, which they hope will help. Note: We are taking him out regular and DH is even standing out with him so we will know if he has done his business or just done pleasure walking. It is really cold right now, so I think Roland prefers indoors. :shock: :shock: :roll: This is what I call unconditional love.


Daralene, I am very remiss, owe you a reply- you are much on my conscience at the moment. So sorry about poor Roland and his messing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is truly amazing all she does. I'm lucky if I get one room a week done but I do try and get something done each day now. Wish I had some of her drive.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I had just started when Martin Keith came on stating his symptoms. So sad. Now him, Pontuf, and June. Perhaps others to that have stopped posting and we don't know why. Thanks to Julie there are many that we know are still with us, just not posting.


Unfortunately there are those like Dollyclaire that we have not heard from in such a long time, I did try to trace her to no avail. Patches39 is another, still around but we never hear from her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sat around in my pj's today. Did get the dishes done and the floors swept. Didn't get them washed as I was feeling pooped after gathering the garbage as well. Also made the bed with fresh bedding so looking forward to snuggling under the sheets and blanket.
> 
> Did another hat. Just have this hat addiction. Will keep gong with it til another pattern grabs my attention. Lol


Dear Mel, love this bright hat. Just adorable. I also enjoy all the topics you have started asking people to show what they have knit. Wonderful responses and fun to see too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, I am very remiss, owe you a reply- you are much on my conscience at the moment. So sorry about poor Roland and his messing.


Not quite sure why you are remiss. Please don't feel pressure in any way in my regard. Yes, the dear little Roland is very senior now. Of course having creamy white carpeting doesn't help. Not our choice, what was here. Back to his childhood in many ways. Surprising thing is that as he has aged he no longer does the very loud pug snoring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a great idea! If I do that Julie I will post that I am there. Not much spare time in the last months, but I am hoping that soon I will be back to my regular schedule.
> 
> P.S. I just bookmarked the link you gave. :-D Thank you for that.


Very glad if I can help keep the skill alive! You've had a busy year, really, Daralene.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops! see that I lost my long post to so many. :shock: 

I try and do that so I don't take up a whole page, but once in a while I forget I am doing it and do something to respond to another post not he page where I am holding the long post, which results in its disappearance. Oh well. Nice when it works.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Sonya, finished the slippers. Instead of doing just a chain stitch lace I did a 2 stitch I cord and thinking it might be a bit heavy. If my daughter thinks so I will redo it but for now will leave it.


So Cute!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oops! see that I lost my long post to so many. :shock:
> 
> I try and do that so I don't take up a whole page, but once in a while I forget I am doing it and do something to respond to another post not he page where I am holding the long post, which results in its disappearance. Oh well. Nice when it works.


Don't worry about taking a page, dear- we all do it from time to time- and people can always skim!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Upper 20's F is cold for here too.....way too cold for my liking. Got this picture of DD playing at the beach. Lucky girl! You have to download it. Sorry.


How Gorgeous she is!!! Will have to check and see where she is. I know Florida had temps in the 80's early this week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Need to get my day started. Big Hugs to ALL.

May the coming year be one filled with those perfect moments, love of friends and family and the blessing of family that are friends.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Feeling rather sad at the moment. My sister has just gone back, Chris took her in a taxi to Kings cross.nd has just sent a photo of her on the train. She has hospital pre op Monday and Thursday and Friday she has her op. Please keep her in your prayers. All needing them are in mine.


Thinking of you and sending healing thoughts and hugs to both you and your sister.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Angelam, Hope your Birthday was a wonderful one. Perhaps this was already asked, but were you the first baby of the New Year at the hospital?


Thank you Daralene. I've no idea if I was the first baby of that New Year, but as it was a small town cottage hospital I may well have been the only one that day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sam I got the pattern from www.craftsy.com. It is called wannabe vans slippers. Have no idea why.


I see Sonja noted that Vans are a shoe brand--I have two pairs, both gifted me last year. They are comfortable!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> While that sounds good I think that would need it to be an ipad forpatterns so it connects to my computer as well- and those are more expnsive over here at least.


I have no clue, really--am thinking something like a Kindle that can read pdfs--no way I can afford an iPad. I just have to sit down and do the research, I guess.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The progress of the Guernsey shoulder strap- slow going because I am following directions implicitly.


That is the part I will need to study, as I've never done it before, but I do plan to read through the entire workshop first and I'll worry about that when I actually get to it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would you like my 'black-faced' sheep pattern, Sonja? Don't know if it would be the right size, and then there is the Highland Cow?


Thank you very much for the offer Julie I'm interested in your highland cow pattern as I don't think I've got a cow I've got lots of farm animal patterns . I saved them all when I started my farm . I've even knit the little sheep and that's what stopped me in my tracks the stuffing part but I've got all the parts here in front of me in a basket and I'm determined to try again. Think I'll start by sewing the fields together a nice easy start


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Two trips to the new house leaving yet more stuff- and rescued my sock yarn- its bag had burst so collected it up and put it in a cupbaord. How to discover how much you jhave- collect it from the various nooks and cranies others had found for it. Might count the balls as I unpack them (but then again maybe I don't want to know how many pairs of socks I will need to knit to make an impact.)
> Got as far as I can with Maryanne's things for Ireland- need to find out how long to make the pocket on top of the mittens. But I'll have time to finish them once I move to her place next week. SO now on to try to finish Vicky's Christmas socks- almost ready to put MUMMY on them and the just the last cuff. Bretts are done. Seeing them TUesday so would be good to give them to them then.


 Hope the time passes quickly till you are settled in your new home 
Sounds as if you are very busytrying to knit as well as move 
Christmas socks sound very nice 
The socks I knit my oldest son and his wife for Christmas fit which was a shock because hers were just guesswork


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is the part I will need to study, as I've never done it before, but I do plan to read through the entire workshop first and I'll worry about that when I actually get to it.


There is a lot of knitting to do first! Starmore is quite clear in her instructions- this is from her book Fishermen's Sweaters- I am just following her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much for the offer Julie I'm interested in your highland cow pattern as I don't think I've got a cow I've got lots of farm animal patterns . I saved them all when I started my farm . I've even knit the little sheep and that's what stopped me in my tracks the stuffing part but I've got all the parts here in front of me in a basket and I'm determined to try again. Think I'll start by sewing the fields together a nice easy start


 :thumbup: I'll work out the best way of getting that to you- it is about time I learned how to scan something.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Feeling rather sad at the moment. My sister has just gone back, Chris took her in a taxi to Kings cross.nd has just sent a photo of her on the train. She has hospital pre op Monday and Thursday and Friday she has her op. Please keep her in your prayers. All needing them are in mine.


That is sad , It must have been wonderful having her with you all over Christmas , I'll definitely keep her in my prayers 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am interested in any responses to this, as I would like to do something similar with knitting and crochet patterns. All I really would like tablet-wise is one I can store and read pdfs on, but I have no clue what that would be.


I have a back up drive that I use for patterns and recipes. I can keep them organized on there without using up my computer's memory and I can take it with me when I travel to the kids' homes to pull recipes I want.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Feeling rather sad at the moment. My sister has just gone back, Chris took her in a taxi to Kings cross.nd has just sent a photo of her on the train. She has hospital pre op Monday and Thursday and Friday she has her op. Please keep her in your prayers. All needing them are in mine.


Keeping her in prayers. Kings Cross is a very pretty train station.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Martina my my heart is with you. Positive thoughts and hugs to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Mags7* I can probably tell you why they are called that....there is a brand of shoes worn by skateboarders called Vans and your slippers kind of look like them.  Only know this because my oldest DGS used to skateboard a lot. 
EDIT: see two others also knew the source of the name 



mags7 said:


> Sam I got the pattern from www.craftsy.com. It is called wannabe vans slippers. Have no idea why.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree....therefore I have a very very happy house! LOL



Swedenme said:


> I too hope you and your husband will be feeling a lot better soon Betty
> Leave the house work it will still be there waiting for you unfortunately
> Just relax till you feel up to doing it
> Houses that are to clean are overrated . A messy house is a happy house
> Well that's what I think 😜


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I'll work out the best way of getting that to you- it is about time I learned how to scan something.


Thank you Julie I think I should learn too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree....therefore I have a very very happy house! LOL


Me too 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She and you are both in my prayers.


martina said:


> Feeling rather sad at the moment. My sister has just gone back, Chris took her in a taxi to Kings cross.nd has just sent a photo of her on the train. She has hospital pre op Monday and Thursday and Friday she has her op. Please keep her in your prayers. All needing them are in mine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a lot of knitting to do first! Starmore is quite clear in her instructions- this is from her book Fishermen's Sweaters- I am just following her!


I have a book of hers but it is the Celtic Collection--colorwork (I have not yet attempted one!).



RookieRetiree said:


> I have a back up drive that I use for patterns and recipes. I can keep them organized on there without using up my computer's memory and I can take it with me when I travel to the kids' homes to pull recipes I want.


I also have that, but I would like to have something small I can keep next to me as I work (not having to move the laptop--it's older and the battery doesn't last as long as it used to, plus it takes up more space).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Martina, sending every good thought for your sister. Hugs to both of you.

Healing thoughts as well for all in need.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you should have said something sooner - i would have been there for dinner. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Like I'm always telling my cousins in Ontario, too bad it's too far to " pop over " for supper.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just realised it's exactly 1 year today since I joined you all at SAMs tea party and would just like to say that it's one of the best things I've ever done 
Right from the start you were all very friendly and welcoming and , over the months it's been a great joy to get to know you all and to chat away with you . I would also like to thank you for your kindness and support through what has been a difficult time for me and my family you have all helped enormously and your encouragement towards my knitting keeps me wanting to try new things so thank you all very much 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised it's exactly 1 year today since I joined you all at SAMs tea party and would just like to say that it's one of the best things I've ever done
> Right from the start you were all very friendly and welcoming and , over the months it's been a great joy to get to know you all and to chat away with you . I would also like to thank you for your kindness and support through what has been a difficult time for me and my family you have all helped enormously and your encouragement towards my knitting keeps me wanting to try new things so thank you all very much
> Sonja


We are glad to have you here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was a big elvis. --- sam


I heard something on the radio about there being a big party With lots of Elvis impersonators to celebrate his 80th birthday but they must have screwed up, I just looked & Wikipedia says he was born Jan 8,1935


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is in Delray Beach. And thank you. Of course I agree with you...LOL...DH likes to say she is the best thing we ever made....LOL...Sill man. She looks a lot like his mother.


Cashmeregma said:


> How Gorgeous she is!!! Will have to check and see where she is. I know Florida had temps in the 80's early this week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely a ditto!!!


martina said:


> We are glad to have you here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile mags as I think I know 😄
> There is a shoe company called vans sells a lot of canvas shoes my middle son loves them , not me I think they are over priced .


We have them here too, my boys had some when they were younger.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've never tried this but a tablet just for recipes sounds like a great idea. You can have it propped up in front of you while you're cooking. Let us know how it works out.


I have an IPad & recently started using the " notes" program, I just cut & paste to it - it titles each "note" with the name of the recipe.
I have tons of PDF patterns in my librairy as well as lots of free books. I have a clothes basket full of "real" books that I'm determined to finish & give away before I start on the ebooks :roll: but somehow I don't make much headway, keep getting given others or see some at garage sales I can't pass up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Feeling rather sad at the moment. My sister has just gone back, Chris took her in a taxi to Kings cross.nd has just sent a photo of her on the train. She has hospital pre op Monday and Thursday and Friday she has her op. Please keep her in your prayers. All needing them are in mine.


 Hope her surgery goes well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mags7 said:


> Would love to see pictures of your mermaid tail. I am hoping to make 4 of them this year for DGD's birthdays.


I am 10 rows away from starting the tail. It is a fast knit as I only started it on Tuesday. I bought my yarn at Michaels craft store as it is on sale this week. It is Jean Lafitte's Mermaid pattern just posted on ravelry in the past few weeks. It is currently free, but she has a crocodile pattern she is charging for.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised it's exactly 1 year today since I joined you all at SAMs tea party and would just like to say that it's one of the best things I've ever done
> Right from the start you were all very friendly and welcoming and , over the months it's been a great joy to get to know you all and to chat away with you . I would also like to thank you for your kindness and support through what has been a difficult time for me and my family you have all helped enormously and your encouragement towards my knitting keeps me wanting to try new things so thank you all very much
> Sonja


We enjoy seeing your beautiful creations. It is a pleasure to have you on the tea party. We always welcome newbies. I am hoping for a good year for you and your family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Thanks for your prayers. She has a pre op Monday for then another pre op Thursday for a radioactive dye injection and her op on Friday. She will have to stay overnight as she lives alone. It's not related to her last winter problem which was respiratory followed by another infection. Sadly this is breast cancer. She had cancer when she was 30 n her uterus. It seems so unfair and I am very sad and worried for her. She is very despondent but didn't want me to go with her, so all I could do was give her as good a Christmas as possible here, and of course pray for her. She is such a lovely kind generous person. Why does it always happen to the good ones?


I will keep both of you in my prayers as it is not just the patient who needs the prayers. The medical staff could use our prayers as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for your prayers. She has a pre op Monday for then another pre op Thursday for a radioactive dye injection and her op on Friday. She will have to stay overnight as she lives alone. It's not related to her last winter problem which was respiratory followed by another infection. Sadly this is breast cancer. She had cancer when she was 30 n her uterus. It seems so unfair and I am very sad and worried for her. She is very despondent but didn't want me to go with her, so all I could do was give her as good a Christmas as possible here, and of course pray for her. She is such a lovely kind generous person. Why does it always happen to the good ones?


Some people can't seem to get a break, poor woman. I hope they have caught the cancer before it has spread & her surgery & treatment go well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You really are devoted grandparents to keep the poor old dog. I've just sat down after washing down the porch, every time I brag that house training the puppy is going well she has a bad day. Last nightDH commented her belly looked bloated, she took care of that overnight as she left several lovely deposits. DH cleaned up but said I better wash the whole place again. I'm sure glad he got up first this morning. Lol.
DS face tied us again this morning, I was trying t show him how much the puppy has grown while he was gone, she heard his voice & was jumping around trying to find him. So funny!



Cashmeregma said:


> Great work Julie. You are inspiring me to rethink doing the one I have for my DIL. Not sure I'm ready to start now as I don't want to go for help in the winter. LOL Will wait till snow storms are over, though I must say, this winter has not had much in our area yet. Winter's not over though. Lovely coating of snow in our yard.
> 
> Speaking of dogs. Dear little Roland, the pug, is about 15 now and he is a little incontinent both ways. I cooked halibut for dinner last night, which is ok cold, but better hot and right as I was almost finished he barks, which means come, get me out, so DH tore himself away from the computer to take him out and he stood out there. Put the fish in the oven to try and keep it warm. They were outside for about 15 min., then came in and while we were eating he starts going with me yelling for DH to pick him up and get him outside. Roland can't do stairs anymore with hip dysplasia and arthritis. Naturally, DH didn't want to get covered. Needless to say the fish was cold and dear little Roland suffering the effects of old age must have felt humiliated. I must say there is no way I can do this as he must be 25lbs. to 30 lbs., so when DH leaves Roland goes to another relative of DIL's that loves him dearly also. He is the sweetest dog, but I will say it was like a comedy scene with tidbits on the bed comforter and all along the rug, me screaming, pick him up and dinner getting colder and colder. Too funny. I do admire my son and family for the loving care they give him, carrying him down and up stairs and cleaning up after him. He is on chondroitin, which they hope will help. Note: We are taking him out regular and DH is even standing out with him so we will know if he has done his business or just done pleasure walking. It is really cold right now, so I think Roland prefers indoors. :shock: :shock: :roll: This is what I call unconditional love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I think I should learn too


My major snag will be finding the instruction booklet- no idea where I've put it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> There is a lot of knitting to do first! Starmore is quite clear in her instructions- this is from her book Fishermen's Sweaters- I am just following her!
> 
> I have a book of hers but it is the Celtic Collection--colorwork (I have not yet attempted one!).


I'll have to keep my eyes open for that one- I have her Fair Isle book, Aran Knitting and a Christmas present was her Scandinavian Collection. In my opinion she is a brilliant designer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised it's exactly 1 year today since I joined you all at SAMs tea party and would just like to say that it's one of the best things I've ever done
> Right from the start you were all very friendly and welcoming and , over the months it's been a great joy to get to know you all and to chat away with you . I would also like to thank you for your kindness and support through what has been a difficult time for me and my family you have all helped enormously and your encouragement towards my knitting keeps me wanting to try new things so thank you all very much
> Sonja


So glad you joined in, it's been great getting to know you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> We are glad to have you here.


Indeed we are- in reply to Sonja being a year with us on the Tea Party.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We enjoy seeing your beautiful creations. It is a pleasure to have you on the tea party. We always welcome newbies. I am hoping for a good year for you and your family.


Thank you Mary it's been a pleasure to join in with you all
And I would like to say thank you for the mermaid pattern I've saved it 
Got a little one as a freebie last week now have a bigger one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I hope you & Jim are both on the mend soon. You are really not having a good start to 2016.

Julie, m going to see if the librairy has any Alice Starmore books so I can look. 

Mags, great slippers.

I finished another broomstick lace cowl last night that will go to my friend & DZhs cousin for her birthday next week. She wears lots of scarfs & cowls so should like it, I hope.
I started Snjas braided headband last night but didn't get far.
DS face timed us again this morning. He's having a great holiday. 
For those of you who are tech- savvy, what's the difference between Skye & FaceTime?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope you & Jim are both on the mend soon. You are really not having a good start to 2016.
> 
> Julie, m going to see if the librairy has any Alice Starmore books so I can look.
> 
> ...


I do hope they have some of them, for you, Bonnie!
Very little difference between Skype and Facetime or for that matter Google Talk- just what tells you who is online.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> We are glad to have you here.


Thank you Mary and Gwen it's been fun and sad sometimes getting to know everyone


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised it's exactly 1 year today since I joined you all at SAMs tea party and would just like to say that it's one of the best things I've ever done
> Right from the start you were all very friendly and welcoming and , over the months it's been a great joy to get to know you all and to chat away with you . I would also like to thank you for your kindness and support through what has been a difficult time for me and my family you have all helped enormously and your encouragement towards my knitting keeps me wanting to try new things so thank you all very much
> Sonja


Glad you joined the TP, we love seeing your work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So glad you joined in, it's been great getting to know you.


Thank you Bonnie and Julie


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, your DD is gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie and Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you joined the TP, we love seeing your work.


Thank you Caren . Did you enjoy going to the local pub on new years eve


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I was surfing the net and came across this on YouTube






I made them tonight for tea along with hot wings and teriaki wings. They were a hit with everyone. I desided to make some spring rolls to go with using the same filling I used for the stuffed chicken wings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope you & Jim are both on the mend soon. You are really not having a good start to 2016.
> 
> Julie, m going to see if the librairy has any Alice Starmore books so I can look.
> 
> ...


DS#1 says skype is by Microsoft and Facetime is by Apple.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I was surfing the net and came across this on YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Is James gaining weight since your arrival?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> DS#1 says skype is by Microsoft and Facetime is by Apple.


you don't need Apple to do Facetime though- just be on Facebook.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, you fit in so well, I forgot you are fairly new.
Martina, sending your sister healing energy.
Julie, will look into your class.
Apparently I have a pinched nerve. Probably in wrist, which I broke several years ago. And from lifting weights. My right hand is a claw and it hurts to uncurl it or curl it more. Have been massaging and using an arnica cream. Thankfully moving sangha day was cancelled. I will try and walk Maya and do water jogging. We'll see.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Looks good. Is James gaining weight since your arrival?


Thank you! We are trying new foods. I try to make sure we walk or something to keep him from gaining too much. James laughed said he was a twig but, now he is a branch. 😁😁😊😊😄😄
I have discovered some new cooking shows too. James's Mum and I watch then try some of the receipts. This week a pork roast if it turns out I will post the receipt and a photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, you fit in so well, I forgot you are fairly new.
> Martina, sending your sister healing energy.
> Julie, will look into your class.
> Apparently I have a pinched nerve. Probably in wrist, which I broke several years ago. And from lifting weights. My right hand is a claw and it hurts to uncurl it or curl it more. Have been massaging and using an arnica cream. Thankfully moving sangha day was cancelled. I will try and walk Maya and do water jogging. We'll see.


All people welcome, Joy- it has got off to a very slow start- but I guess there is no harm in a small group- even one Guernsey completed will be good (perhaps it will be just mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will keep both of you in my prayers as it is not just the patient who needs the prayers. The medical staff could use our prayers as well.


 I agree wholeheartedly. As I work, I am always grateful for all the prayers the medical staff is given.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So glad you joined in, it's been great getting to know you.


I absolutely agree with Bonnie, Sonja. We gained a very valuable sister-knitter when you joined us. Thanks for taking the time to share your talents and projects with us.

Ohio Joy

P.S. Thank you all for the good wishes for the anniversary celebration and I'll post the recipe as soon as I get a chance to get the recipe for Hot Fudge Pudding from downstairs.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Caren, the tone of your posts and pictures conveys a sense of joy and contentment in your new life. I am so happy to see that you're discovering new pleasure and supportive family members as a result of you and James joining your lives. May the new year bring you both rich blessings of joy and peace .

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I absolutely agree with Bonnie, Sonja. We gained a very valuable sister-knitter when you joined us. Thanks for taking the time to share your talents and projects with us.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> P.S. Thank you all for the good wishes for the anniversary celebration and I'll post the recipe as soon as I get a chance to get the recipe for Hot Fudge Pudding from downstairs.


Thank you very much Joy and Desert Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Caren, the tone of your posts and pictures conveys a sense of joy and contentment in your new life. I am so happy to see your discovering new pleasure and supporting family members as a result of you and James joining your lives. May the new year bring you both rich blessing of joy and peace .
> 
> Ohio Joy


Very well said Joy and I agree wholeheartedly 
Hope you and James have many happy years together Caren


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning and Happy New Year to everyone.
We finally got back home yesterday after leaving a sunny clear mountain atmosphere, we had a very bumpy flight up to Auckland, and were greeted with a humid very soggy and windy homecoming. We had a lovely restful holiday but didn't sleep at all well last night. Stu has a sore throat this morning, I got cramp in both legs and feeling a bit yuk after finding the Irish Whiskey chocolates in the pantry and sampling way too many lol! Will try and catchup with all your news after I have done necessary chores and been out to restock the fridge with fresh foods. Due to the heavy rain the garden needs my attention badly so that's on the agenda once it becomes fine again, but not today that's for sure, got to ease ourselves back into it. Very best wishes to all for a happy healthy 2016. Fan xxx


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is the Hot Fudge Pudding recipe:

1 cup flour 

2 tsp baking powder 

1/4 tsp salt 

3/4 cup sugar

2 TBSP cocoa

1/2 cup milk

2 TBSP shortening, melted

1 cup shopped nuts, optional

1 cup brown sugar

1/4 cup cocoa

1 3/4 cups hot water


Oven 350F (mod.) Sift flour, baking powder, salt, sugar and 2 TBSP cocoa together in bowl. Stir in milk and shortening. Blend in nuts. ( We sprinkled some chopped, toasted almonds over each serving.) Spread, literally, into 9''x 9'' greased pan. Sprinkle with mixture of brown sugar and cocoa evenly over top. Pour the hot water over the entire top and carefully carry it to the oven. Bake for 45 minutes. Cake will rise to the top and the hot fudge sauce will thicken under the cake layer as it cools. To serve, use a spatula to flip servings over so that the sauce is atop the cake. Serve barely warm of cooled. 8 or 9 servings.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good you are home safely, Fan! Not surprised it was a turbulent flight!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Caren, the tone of your posts and pictures conveys a sense of joy and contentment in your new life. I am so happy to see that you're discovering new pleasure and supportive family members as a result of you and James joining your lives. May the new year bring you both rich blessings of joy and peace .
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you. I am very content, not saying I don't miss my family. 
belated anniversary wishes to you and your DH.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Very well said Joy and I agree wholeheartedly
> Hope you and James have many happy years together Caren


Thank you I too hope we have many years together too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> DS#1 says skype is by Microsoft and Facetime is by Apple.


Yes Facetime is apple. Was hard video chatting with kids that only had skype. However you can download skype on an apple device. Didn't used to be able too originally.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren . Did you enjoy going to the local pub on new years eve


You are most welcome. It was a bit load for me but, fun just the same. Then home for the countdown, watched London on the telly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> DS#1 says skype is by Microsoft and Facetime is by Apple.


O.k. Tell him thanks for me. I think I will try to set up Skype soon then maybe I can chat with some of you by that  
I'm not being very energetic today so I finally got my photos from the camera to iPad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for your prayers. She has a pre op Monday for then another pre op Thursday for a radioactive dye injection and her op on Friday. She will have to stay overnight as she lives alone. It's not related to her last winter problem which was respiratory followed by another infection. Sadly this is breast cancer. She had cancer when she was 30 n her uterus. It seems so unfair and I am very sad and worried for her. She is very despondent but didn't want me to go with her, so all I could do was give her as good a Christmas as possible here, and of course pray for her. She is such a lovely kind generous person. Why does it always happen to the good ones?


It's good though that it is not related- I was worried that it had taken this long to find it out. It is very worrying- and I'm sure you feel helpless not being there to help her. But you need to respect her wishes.
Pray is the best thing you can do-especially as she doesn't ant you there at least for now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> O.k. Tell him thanks for me. I think I will try to set up Skype soon then maybe I can chat with some of you by that
> I'm not being very energetic today so I finally got my photos from the camera to iPad.


My goodness does that ever look cold! Beautiful birds, Bonnie- would be great to Skype with you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great work Julie. You are inspiring me to rethink doing the one I have for my DIL. Not sure I'm ready to start now as I don't want to go for help in the winter. LOL Will wait till snow storms are over, though I must say, this winter has not had much in our area yet. Winter's not over though. Lovely coating of snow in our yard.
> 
> Speaking of dogs. Dear little Roland, the pug, is about 15 now and he is a little incontinent both ways. I cooked halibut for dinner last night, which is ok cold, but better hot and right as I was almost finished he barks, which means come, get me out, so DH tore himself away from the computer to take him out and he stood out there. Put the fish in the oven to try and keep it warm. They were outside for about 15 min., then came in and while we were eating he starts going with me yelling for DH to pick him up and get him outside. Roland can't do stairs anymore with hip dysplasia and arthritis. Naturally, DH didn't want to get covered. Needless to say the fish was cold and dear little Roland suffering the effects of old age must have felt humiliated. I must say there is no way I can do this as he must be 25lbs. to 30 lbs., so when DH leaves Roland goes to another relative of DIL's that loves him dearly also. He is the sweetest dog, but I will say it was like a comedy scene with tidbits on the bed comforter and all along the rug, me screaming, pick him up and dinner getting colder and colder. Too funny. I do admire my son and family for the loving care they give him, carrying him down and up stairs and cleaning up after him. He is on chondroitin, which they hope will help. Note: We are taking him out regular and DH is even standing out with him so we will know if he has done his business or just done pleasure walking. It is really cold right now, so I think Roland prefers indoors. :shock: :shock: :roll: This is what I call unconditional love.


Roland sure is a committment now isn't he? Sure sounds like you couldn't manage him alone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oops! see that I lost my long post to so many. :shock:
> 
> I try and do that so I don't take up a whole page, but once in a while I forget I am doing it and do something to respond to another post not he page where I am holding the long post, which results in its disappearance. Oh well. Nice when it works.


I've tried the same withthe same result so just reply as I come to them. The other option wouldbe to put them all in a word document and then copy and paste it


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! We are trying new foods. I try to make sure we walk or something to keep him from gaining too much. James laughed said he was a twig but, now he is a branch. 😁😁😊😊😄😄
> I have discovered some new cooking shows too. James's Mum and I watch then try some of the receipts. This week a pork roast if it turns out I will post the receipt and a photo.


So you and Mum are getting along well also. I am glad you are getting to try new things and explore new areas of the world. How is the yarn resources where you are at?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness does that ever look cold! Beautiful birds, Bonnie- would be great to Skype with you!


Actually not so cold when the trees get like that, more damp than normal so it feels colder than it is.
I will let you know when I get Skype figured out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually not so cold when the trees get like that, more damp than normal so it feels colder than it is.
> I will let you know when I get Skype figured out


 :thumbup: I'll have to remember my Skype name!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope the time passes quickly till you are settled in your new home
> Sounds as if you are very busytrying to knit as well as move
> Christmas socks sound very nice
> The socks I knit my oldest son and his wife for Christmas fit which was a shock because hers were just guesswork


Every year the girls and Brett (and I guess ELizabeth now) get a pair of socks. This year Vick and Brett have Daddy and Mummy on theirs.
I almost always find time to knit! I would drive my poor husband made if I couldn't find time for that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I'll work out the best way of getting that to you- it is about time I learned how to scan something.


If you don't have a scanner the library can probably help you. Saves printing and postage costs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I also have that, but I would like to have something small I can keep next to me as I work (not having to move the laptop--it's older and the battery doesn't last as long as it used to, plus it takes up more space).


And a tablet is more portable for outside the house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised it's exactly 1 year today since I joined you all at SAMs tea party and would just like to say that it's one of the best things I've ever done
> Right from the start you were all very friendly and welcoming and , over the months it's been a great joy to get to know you all and to chat away with you . I would also like to thank you for your kindness and support through what has been a difficult time for me and my family you have all helped enormously and your encouragement towards my knitting keeps me wanting to try new things so thank you all very much
> Sonja


It's been great having you with us as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And a tablet is more portable for outside the house.


Exactly--I usually take mindless knitting with me if I know I'll have 'wait time'; however, when on a long trip in the car, mindless knitting also gets boring fairly fast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> If you don't have a scanner the library can probably help you. Saves printing and postage costs.


The new Printer has a scan function- I just haven't sussed it yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's been great having you with us as well.


We are very proud of Sonja, and all her amazing accomplishments!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope you & Jim are both on the mend soon. You are really not having a good start to 2016.
> 
> Julie, m going to see if the librairy has any Alice Starmore books so I can look.
> 
> ...


I think Facetime only works between Apple products (but may be wrong on that). Other than that no idea is any different- never used FaceTime though it is there on my phone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think Facetime only works between Apple products (but may be wrong on that). Other than that no idea is any different- never used FaceTime though it is there on my phone.


I am wondering if it is different from chat on Facebook- when you can use the video- my boarder used that a lot to talk with her family in Fiji. Because of the similarity of names I may have been in a muddle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The new Printer has a scan function- I just haven't sussed it yet!


Get someone to show you- and send the cow that way. No rush for it as I sure won't be starting it yet. Might even wait until we aremore settled rather than buying new yarn- can't access too much stash currently and I could well have what I need already.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alrighty folks - it's the new year - meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381261-1.html#8465399


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. have not read very much but hopefully I can at least catch up on this week's post!
> 
> IF everything works out I should be able to be back here as I was before. I have finally healed from the wreck and typing is no longer painful YAY!
> I haven't been able to knit very long, didn't even get things finished for gifts this year. I did however bake cookies and a few cakes and pies for friends and Daniel took all but a few cookies for Mom, home with him!!
> ...


Hello Dear Friend! It is so nice to see you back again! Happy New Year!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Marianne is back!!!!
> 
> Had to call police today. Bad kids from trailer park behind us managed to tie Sydney's let to a rope suspended from a ladder leaned agains our fence. He couldn't get free and was crying. Also damaged the fence. Another neighbor say it going on and came and got me. Of course they ran when they saw me coming so I can't identify. We are thinking of elecrifying the fence and putting up cameras. I could spit nails I'm so angry. Co9uld have really hurt Sydney and am thankful he is okay. DH and DD equally furious.


Perhaps someone else has suggested it, but what about getting a couple of trail cameras to use? Be careful about electrifying the fence. Check with ordenances in your area first. So sorry it happened, but glad that Sydney is ok.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are but i bought pair anyhow - leather ones. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That made me smile mags as I think I know 😄
> There is a shoe company called vans sells a lot of canvas shoes my middle son loves them , not me I think they are over priced .


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry to her this Gwen! I think electrifying the fence and cams are a good idea. I think you have to put up signs on the fence though. I've heard of kids doing bad things to animals around here too. awful!


tami_ohio said:


> Perhaps someone else has suggested it, but what about getting a couple of trail cameras to use? Be careful about electrifying the fence. Check with ordenances in your area first. So sorry it happened, but glad that Sydney is ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hope you are doing well at home Tami and not in too much discomfort. Do you have staples? I had 1/2 of my thyroid out 20 years ago and had to wear a scarf when my one daughter was around. The sight of the staples grossed her out.


I am doing great. Just get very tired quickly. Some of that is just plain recovery, but we have been out and about a couple of days. It keeps me moving to help get the anistetic out of my system. I do not have staples, just steri strips, like tape with fiberglass strips in it, to hold the incision closed. The drain was taken out on Wednesday. I will find out lab results on Tuesday. Then will probably have to have lab work done to see if I need a suppliment medication. I am wearing a scarf when we go out, just so it doesn't upset anyone.

I got to see Arriana and Damien today. We took them some tangerines and pineapple. Grandpa scooped her up for a hug right away. She put up with it, but wasn't thrilled with it.  He is still growing on her. I asked for a kiss, and got it, but of course she wanted to come to me, and I can't lift her yet. I am only allowed to lift 10# yet. Will find out how long that will last on Tuesday also. I have not had any pain medication since I came out of recovery, not even a tylenol (acetimicin). I am taking Augmentin, a strong antibiotic, as I was coughing up some yellow flem, now gone, but coughing still, and have a bit of a gravely voice, but that is the extent of things. Getting pampered by DH!

I am so thankful for all of the thoughts and prayers sent my way!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here we go again..... very hot weather. Today nearly 36c and tomorrow to be 40c... about 104F . There will be people evacutated along the Great Ocean Rd tomorrow morning as a precaution and wont be allowed back till after tomorrow. The fires are going to take over a month to be out and thats without any extra flare ups with this hot weather. There is just so much bushland there... firefighters have tents set up and are only going home every few days. Poor things.
> 
> On a lighter note, I had Serena for a few hours this afternoon and a friend of mine came over too. She is getting wary of strangers now and was a bit funny with her for a while. Photo of my "cool dude" grandaughter..


I just want to scoop Serena up and squeeze her and give her kisses! She gets cuter every photo I see of her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually i think the politicians should be out there fighting the fire. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do any of our friends live in the flooded areas of the US? The photos on the news are pretty scary.
> I have to download photos to my IPad so I can post them, I took some of the hoarfrost yesterday, looks so pretty but even though the temperature isn't too cold it feels colder as it's so damp. You often hear that we have very cold temperatures but " it's a dry cold" so it doesn't feel so bad, the dampness seems to go right to the bones. But then I'm a wuss :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well, must get off my behind, I was trying to find my craft room after the mad dash to finish things & wrapping things, what a mess. It's looking better but a long way to go,
> ...


I keep thinking about Southerngal. Hope she is ok. I don't know of anyone else on this forum from the Missouri area, but I could be wrong.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sort of the opposite of warming it in the microwave! I will be much more motivated to cycle once I have broadcast- but I will start my Downton Abbey DVD's over.


Exactly! It works both ways. I think you are doing great on the cycle. And having broadcast to watch while doing it will be a great distraction to keep you going.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here I thought everyone ate it with a spoon :lol:


 :lol: Some in this house think so! Just not me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor wee Caitlin has not been well, she developed Slapped Cheek disease and her wee face was really red. Her temperature was high too, but they got her checked out at the doc's and she is fine. DS said he hadn't realised just how frightening it is when they have something wrong with them....I nearly said "Now you know how I felt when you broke your neck!" but I didn't!! :roll:
> Just realised that today it is exactly one year since I broke my leg!


I have never heard of Slapped Cheek disease. Please don't break your leg again, just because it's the anniversary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Exactly! It works both ways. I think you are doing great on the cycle. And having broadcast to watch while doing it will be a great distraction to keep you going.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was pretty bad out; couldn't see far ahead but I made it there and back okay; just too a bit longer. All lab test were good too....no diabetes.In afact I've lost another 5 lbs now. Slowly slowly the weight is coming down some so I'm pleased. Took a nap later in the afternoon and now just finished dinner. I had baked a lot of chicken yesterday so we had salad with chicken chunks cut up in it for dinner tonight. Good.
> 
> Brantley has been working for a gentleman this week that has a saw mill. He (Brantley) is making tables. He is paying him for labor plus when the tables sell will split the sale with him. Right now he is working on a black walnut table. It is really looking beautiful too. The tables are just wht are called farmhouse tables; simple style but really nice wood.


Congratulations on the weight loss and no diabetes. And glad that you made it safely both ways. What a great opportunity for Brantley. And black walnut makes such beautiful patterns with the grain in the wood. It will make the simple style of farm house tables into something very special and beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: How are you feeling?


Good thank you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6pm and cold out there. Dark too. I spent an hour or so building one of Gages Lego sets this aftetnoon/evening.

Gage, my mom and dad and I all went to Walmart today. Had to get something for Gregs birthday on Monday and Gages is on the 10th. So they keep him bust while I got his gift and paid for it then got a few groceries.

We have tickets to a Hockey game tomorrow afternoon at 2 pm. 
Gage got the tickets from Santa. So we are going out as a family. Long time since that has happened.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I Thought I would show you a picture of the Dr. Who scarf I made for our SIL. Our daughter says he absolutely loves it.


Cool scarf! Looks like he loves it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you up and around - is the drain out. --- sam


Yes, it was taken out Wednesday morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Once again....visions of being up to date on the KTP dance in my head. While Santa - all in red...just laughs "HAHAHA" and shouts "a merry holiday to all!"
> 
> Christmas Day we did have 3 of Santa's reindeer resting in the woodsy yard behind the house all day. It must have been a long, tiring night! When I can get to a computer that will deal with the disk from my camera, I will post some pictures.
> 
> ...


Happy New Year Carol. Sounds like you had a great Christmas. Sorry to hear about the roof again. What a mess. You need a roofer that will come in when it is actually leaking to find the place/s it is coming in at. Hope insurance will pay for it, or it is under warranty and the previous contractor has to pay for it. Will you get back to the cottage sometime in January? Hope you can join us again soon. Miss you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Off to find someplace for supper. Page 45


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja glad you are a part of our ktp family.&#9786;&#10084;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> So you and Mum are getting along well also. I am glad you are getting to try new things and explore new areas of the world. How is the yarn resources where you are at?


Yes mum and I are getting along very well. Yarn isn't too bad, haven't found any local yarn shops. Boyes has a not too bad selection with some sewing supplies as well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this little hat up and it made me remember how much I truly dislike knitting with boucle. Unless it is a baby blanket.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Made this little hat up and it made me remember how much I truly dislike knitting with boucle. Unless it is a baby blanket.


The hat is cute. I hate knitting with boucle too, but love items made in it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made this little hat up and it made me remember how much I truly dislike knitting with boucle. Unless it is a baby blanket.


I made a sweater from that exact same yarn and upon completion threw away all the remaining yarn. I, too, hate using boucle. Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't have many balls of boucle so I am trying to use it up on baby hats. I truly do detest using it. Glad to hear others have a dislike for it too.

Almost forgot....gave my parents their fingerless mitts I made them for Christmas. My Mom said these are sooooooooooo cool. My dad said.....These are Awesome. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;

He also said where ever they go if my mom is wearing her scarf I made her that people stop and comment and ask her where she got it. He tells them...my daughter made it and she takes orders. Gotta love it.&#128077;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am doing great. Just get very tired quickly. Some of that is just plain recovery, but we have been out and about a couple of days. It keeps me moving to help get the anistetic out of my system. I do not have staples, just steri strips, like tape with fiberglass strips in it, to hold the incision closed. The drain was taken out on Wednesday. I will find out lab results on Tuesday. Then will probably have to have lab work done to see if I need a suppliment medication. I am wearing a scarf when we go out, just so it doesn't upset anyone.
> 
> I got to see Arriana and Damien today. We took them some tangerines and pineapple. Grandpa scooped her up for a hug right away. She put up with it, but wasn't thrilled with it.  He is still growing on her. I asked for a kiss, and got it, but of course she wanted to come to me, and I can't lift her yet. I am only allowed to lift 10# yet. Will find out how long that will last on Tuesday also. I have not had any pain medication since I came out of recovery, not even a tylenol (acetimicin). I am taking Augmentin, a strong antibiotic, as I was coughing up some yellow flem, now gone, but coughing still, and have a bit of a gravely voice, but that is the extent of things. Getting pampered by DH!
> 
> I am so thankful for all of the thoughts and prayers sent my way!


Augmentin can do very harsh things to your digestive system so I hope the Dr. gave you some probiotics to take with it. I also ate yogurt while on it for the teeth issues. Glad you're getting out and doing very well. Hope the labs come back okay.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Need to get my day started. Big Hugs to ALL.
> 
> May the coming year be one filled with those perfect moments, love of friends and family and the blessing of family that are friends.


Big Hugs back to you! Dont ever worry about taking up a whole page, I do it all the time!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thinking of you and sending healing thoughts and hugs to both you and your sister.


RE Martina..... from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much for the offer Julie I'm interested in your highland cow pattern as I don't think I've got a cow I've got lots of farm animal patterns . I saved them all when I started my farm . I've even knit the little sheep and that's what stopped me in my tracks the stuffing part but I've got all the parts here in front of me in a basket and I'm determined to try again. Think I'll start by sewing the fields together a nice easy start


Picture please Sonja when the sheep is finished.... we love seeing your work.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised it's exactly 1 year today since I joined you all at SAMs tea party and would just like to say that it's one of the best things I've ever done
> Right from the start you were all very friendly and welcoming and , over the months it's been a great joy to get to know you all and to chat away with you . I would also like to thank you for your kindness and support through what has been a difficult time for me and my family you have all helped enormously and your encouragement towards my knitting keeps me wanting to try new things so thank you all very much
> Sonja


I am glad you think that..... we love having you as part of our "family". Everyone here are very supportive to each other especially in times of need. Aaawww...... ((((family group hug)))) You just fit in so well Sonja, I hope we can ALL be together as TP family for many years to come. 

I know I would be so lost without "US".


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope you & Jim are both on the mend soon. You are really not having a good start to 2016.
> 
> Julie, m going to see if the librairy has any Alice Starmore books so I can look.
> 
> ...


I think they are both pretty much the same thing? Will be watching our for answers from others.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I was surfing the net and came across this on YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look very yummy. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> DS#1 says skype is by Microsoft and Facetime is by Apple.


Aaah, so now we know. Well if thats the case I have to stick with Skype


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> you don't need Apple to do Facetime though- just be on Facebook.


Oh. Well I could do both then, but will still stick with Skype I reckon coz I know how to work it. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, you fit in so well, I forgot you are fairly new.
> Martina, sending your sister healing energy.
> Julie, will look into your class.
> Apparently I have a pinched nerve. Probably in wrist, which I broke several years ago. And from lifting weights. My right hand is a claw and it hurts to uncurl it or curl it more. Have been massaging and using an arnica cream. Thankfully moving sangha day was cancelled. I will try and walk Maya and do water jogging. We'll see.


That sounds pretty painful, I hope you have relief soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> O.k. Tell him thanks for me. I think I will try to set up Skype soon then maybe I can chat with some of you by that
> I'm not being very energetic today so I finally got my photos from the camera to iPad.


Lovely photos Bonnie. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I just want to scoop Serena up and squeeze her and give her kisses! She gets cuter every photo I see of her!


Aaaww :thumbup: I am glad you are being pampered. Hope the cough clears up soon also.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, not at all like doing a Dr Who scarf!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are great mags like the colour s you used yours look a lot nicer than the ones in the pattern I saw .


Thank you Sonya


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw, they are really cute.


Thank you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Feeling rather sad at the moment. My sister has just gone back, Chris took her in a taxi to Kings cross.nd has just sent a photo of her on the train. She has hospital pre op Monday and Thursday and Friday she has her op. Please keep her in your prayers. All needing them are in mine.


Absolutely. My heart goes out to you and your sister.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for your prayers. She has a pre op Monday for then another pre op Thursday for a radioactive dye injection and her op on Friday. She will have to stay overnight as she lives alone. It's not related to her last winter problem which was respiratory followed by another infection. Sadly this is breast cancer. She had cancer when she was 30 n her uterus. It seems so unfair and I am very sad and worried for her. She is very despondent but didn't want me to go with her, so all I could do was give her as good a Christmas as possible here, and of course pray for her. She is such a lovely kind generous person. Why does it always happen to the good ones?


There has been so much advancement in the treatment of breast cancer that hopefully your sister will benefit from this. Will be thinking about both of you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So Cute!!! :thumbup:


Thank you and bless you both for taking such good care of senior Roland. They deserve it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I see Sonja noted that Vans are a shoe brand--I have two pairs, both gifted me last year. They are comfortable!


Thank you and Sonya for letting me know about the vans. I haven't heard of it, I thought they were talking about a man's name😛


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Mags7* I can probably tell you why they are called that....there is a brand of shoes worn by skateboarders called Vans and your slippers kind of look like them.  Only know this because my oldest DGS used to skateboard a lot.
> EDIT: see two others also knew the source of the name


I guess I am behind the times😊 Thank you too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree....therefore I have a very very happy house! LOL


My daughter has a sign in her house that says, " my house was clean yesterday, sorry you missed it."


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> My daughter has a sign in her house that says, " my house was clean yesterday, sorry you missed it."


I need one of them signs . That is usually what happens here 
Nice and tidy no one visits as soon as it's messy someone comes


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am 10 rows away from starting the tail. It is a fast knit as I only started it on Tuesday. I bought my yarn at Michaels craft store as it is on sale this week. It is Jean Lafitte's Mermaid pattern just posted on ravelry in the past few weeks. It is currently free, but she has a crocodile pattern she is charging for.


Thank you. That is done on big needles. I wonder if I could do it holding a few strands together. I guess I would have to try it and try to get gauge. 
What colour is yours?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am doing great. Just get very tired quickly. Some of that is just plain recovery, but we have been out and about a couple of days. It keeps me moving to help get the anistetic out of my system. I do not have staples, just steri strips, like tape with fiberglass strips in it, to hold the incision closed. The drain was taken out on Wednesday. I will find out lab results on Tuesday. Then will probably have to have lab work done to see if I need a suppliment medication. I am wearing a scarf when we go out, just so it doesn't upset anyone.
> 
> I got to see Arriana and Damien today. We took them some tangerines and pineapple. Grandpa scooped her up for a hug right away. She put up with it, but wasn't thrilled with it.  He is still growing on her. I asked for a kiss, and got it, but of course she wanted to come to me, and I can't lift her yet. I am only allowed to lift 10# yet. Will find out how long that will last on Tuesday also. I have not had any pain medication since I came out of recovery, not even a tylenol (acetimicin). I am taking Augmentin, a strong antibiotic, as I was coughing up some yellow flem, now gone, but coughing still, and have a bit of a gravely voice, but that is the extent of things. Getting pampered by DH!
> 
> I am so thankful for all of the thoughts and prayers sent my way!


Happy that you are doing well Tami and getting pampered is always nice.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Cool scarf! Looks like he loves it!


Oh he sure does.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 6pm and cold out there. Dark too. I spent an hour or so building one of Gages Lego sets this aftetnoon/evening.
> 
> Gage, my mom and dad and I all went to Walmart today. Had to get something for Gregs birthday on Monday and Gages is on the 10th. So they keep him bust while I got his gift and paid for it then got a few groceries.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the hockey game. Jan is a busy month for us for birthdays too. DGGD on the 6th, DS will be 50 on the 9th, twin DGD and DGS on the 18th, DGS on the 26th and DSIL on the 27th. Makes my head spin.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made this little hat up and it made me remember how much I truly dislike knitting with boucle. Unless it is a baby blanket.


Oh it's very sweet though.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I don't have many balls of boucle so I am trying to use it up on baby hats. I truly do detest using it. Glad to hear others have a dislike for it too.
> 
> Almost forgot....gave my parents their fingerless mitts I made them for Christmas. My Mom said these are sooooooooooo cool. My dad said.....These are Awesome. 👍👍👍👍👍
> 
> He also said where ever they go if my mom is wearing her scarf I made her that people stop and comment and ask her where she got it. He tells them...my daughter made it and she takes orders. Gotta love it.👍


 :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Big Hugs back to you! Dont ever worry about taking up a whole page, I do it all the time!


Ummm, me too, I can get very long winded.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Picture please Sonja when the sheep is finished.... we love seeing your work.


Yes and we need a picture is Sonya holding the sheep.😝


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think Facetime only works between Apple products (but may be wrong on that). Other than that no idea is any different- never used FaceTime though it is there on my phone.


FaceTime only works with apple products, it is not able to work with any other programs such as Skype. You can have both a Skype and FaceTime app open at the same time, but will only be able to video chat in one of them and message in the other app. FaceTime is free to text or video chat world wide as far as I know. 
Facebook has a video chat option I use it with family that doesn't have FaceTime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FaceTime only works with apple products, it is not able to work with any other programs such as Skype. You can have both a Skype and FaceTime app open at the same time, but will only be able to video chat in one of them and message in the other app. FaceTime is free to text or video chat world wide as far as I know.
> Facebook has a video chat option I use it with family that doesn't have FaceTime.


That was the mistake I made, thinking FaceTime and Facebook Chat (video) were one and the same thing.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Funny... Guess I'm the only one who prefers to type than to talk through a mike and never uses video as a principle... I don't even have a webcam connected to the comp, it just stays there...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Funny... Guess I'm the only one who prefers to type than to talk through a mike and never uses video as a principle... I don't even have a webcam connected to the comp, it just stays there...


I like seeing faces when I am talking!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

January is busy for bdays in my family.

Mom and Dad's 37 wedding g anniversary today
Greg 46 bday tomorrow.
Kalev my nephew 11 on the 7th.
Gage is 11 on the 10th.
Noah my great nephew is one (already) on the 19th.
My brother is 37 on the 27th.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need one of them signs . That is usually what happens here
> Nice and tidy no one visits as soon as it's messy someone comes


Exactly!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Funny... Guess I'm the only one who prefers to type than to talk through a mike and never uses video as a principle... I don't even have a webcam connected to the comp, it just stays there...


I have never used it until this week when my son is in Scotland as he can call for free on that but to phone would cost a fortune.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops....wrong KTP!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I must have missed the link. Again. Lol.

Just completed this morning. My fave preemie hat so far.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well here I am again...stuck in the house again,ran out of milk so thought I would be able to manage a slow walk to the shops...family all working or away,so up to me,managed about 100 yards broke out in a cold sweat came to lying on my back in the rain,managed to get to my feet but passed out again,eventually made it back home....over an hour to cover 100 yards and back,just the effects of the flu I guess,never saw a soul though houses all around.had a nap feel better but still out of milk ...oh well suppose I will survive though I prefer my coffee white


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I must have missed the link. Again. Lol.
> 
> Just completed this morning. My fave preemie hat so far.


like that :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> January is busy for bdays in my family.
> 
> Mom and Dad's 37 wedding g anniversary today
> Greg 46 bday tomorrow.
> ...


Have your needles been busy? (Apart from baby hats?)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I must have missed the link. Again. Lol.
> 
> Just completed this morning. My fave preemie hat so far.


We are at :

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381261-1.html

for those of you who've missed it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well here I am again...stuck in the house again,ran out of milk so thought I would be able to manage a slow walk to the shops...family all working or away,so up to me,managed about 100 yards broke out in a cold sweat came to lying on my back in the rain,managed to get to my feet but passed out again,eventually made it back home....over an hour to cover 100 yards and back,just the effects of the flu I guess,never saw a soul though houses all around.had a nap feel better but still out of milk ...oh well suppose I will survive though I prefer my coffee white


Good grief,I'm glad you managed to get yourself back to the house. Hope you didn't hurt yourself in your fall. Take care.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hoping Greg doesn't ruin this today.

Off to a Hockey game the 3 of us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well here I am again...stuck in the house again,ran out of milk so thought I would be able to manage a slow walk to the shops...family all working or away,so up to me,managed about 100 yards broke out in a cold sweat came to lying on my back in the rain,managed to get to my feet but passed out again,eventually made it back home....over an hour to cover 100 yards and back,just the effects of the flu I guess,never saw a soul though houses all around.had a nap feel better but still out of milk ...oh well suppose I will survive though I prefer my coffee white


That is Not good, Agnes- is there someone you can call on for help?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is Not good, Agnes- is there someone you can call on for help?


thanks but they are all back at work.....got bread and foodstuff its just the milk I miss,will just take time to regain strength after the flu,other than that am fine,will have a word with practice nurse when surgery reopens


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thanks but they are all back at work.....got bread and foodstuff its just the milk I miss,will just take time to regain strength after the flu,other than that am fine,will have a word with practice nurse when surgery reopens


wILL THAT BE TOMORROW(ooops) or Monday?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> wILL THAT BE TOMORROW(ooops) or Monday?


monday for us Julie but she will no doubt tell me what I already learned...the hard way x :roll:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mags7 said:


> Thank you. That is done on big needles. I wonder if I could do it holding a few strands together. I guess I would have to try it and try to get gauge.
> What colour is yours?


I am using Loops and Threads Charisma yarn in color#23 which is Lakeside. It has dark blues, medium blues, dark browns and tans in a variegated form. I am holding two strands together as if they are one to knit this. I do take breaks from it as it is bulky to work up. It does use 10 skeins of yarn, but I got a good sale on the yarn so it is not costing so much for me to knit up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> monday for us Julie but she will no doubt tell me what I already learned...the hard way x :roll:


I was in a right muddle that should have read Tuesday- but I was phased by the caps lock!
I do hope she can say something sensible.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was in a right muddle that should have read Tuesday- but I was phased by the caps lock!
> I do hope she can say something sensible.


probably what I already know....to much too soon lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> probably what I already know....to much too soon lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

agnescr said:


> probably what I already know....to much too soon lol


Yes but it's worth mentioning. Passing out not only means you could hurt yourself but lying there in this cold wet weather could give you hypothermia. Please take care.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Augmentin can do very harsh things to your digestive system so I hope the Dr. gave you some probiotics to take with it. I also ate yogurt while on it for the teeth issues. Glad you're getting out and doing very well. Hope the labs come back okay.


I know. Augmentin and I don't always get along, but doing ok so far. I already take acidopholis all the time, and up it when on an antibiotic. Can't eat yogurt. I am hoping the labs come back ok, also! I am pretty confident that they will, with the way everything else fell into place. Have to call the endocrinologist tomorrow and set up an appointment with him, probably for blood work to see how what is left is working.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
Just realised it's exactly 1 year today since I joined you all at SAMs tea party and would just like to say that it's one of the best things I've ever done
Right from the start you were all very friendly and welcoming and , over the months it's been a great joy to get to know you all and to chat away with you . I would also like to thank you for your kindness and support through what has been a difficult time for me and my family you have all helped enormously and your encouragement towards my knitting keeps me wanting to try new things so thank you all very much
Sonja



sugarsugar said:


> I am glad you think that..... we love having you as part of our "family". Everyone here are very supportive to each other especially in times of need. Aaawww...... ((((family group hug)))) You just fit in so well Sonja, I hope we can ALL be together as TP family for many years to come.
> 
> I know I would be so lost without "US".


I am also very glad you joined our family! You are a wonderful "sister"! And I just love all the things you knit, and how adventuresome you are with your knitting! I have been knitting many more years than you have, and am very hesitant to tackle many of the things you have.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaah, so now we know. Well if thats the case I have to stick with Skype


I don't know if you can Skype with an iPad, but I know you can Skype from an Apple computer, as we do it with DD. Just a matter of installing it on the computer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That sounds pretty painful, I hope you have relief soon.


sassafras123 wrote:
Sonja, you fit in so well, I forgot you are fairly new.
Martina, sending your sister healing energy.
Julie, will look into your class.
Apparently I have a pinched nerve. Probably in wrist, which I broke several years ago. And from lifting weights. My right hand is a claw and it hurts to uncurl it or curl it more. Have been massaging and using an arnica cream. Thankfully moving sangha day was cancelled. I will try and walk Maya and do water jogging. We'll see.

I missed this. Sassafras, I hope your wrist is much better by now. Pinched nerves are the pits.

I also see I missed that Betty and Jim are not doing well. Healing prayers set up for all in need.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> January is busy for bdays in my family.
> 
> Mom and Dad's 37 wedding g anniversary today
> Greg 46 bday tomorrow.
> ...


Wishing Gage an early Happy Birthday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well here I am again...stuck in the house again,ran out of milk so thought I would be able to manage a slow walk to the shops...family all working or away,so up to me,managed about 100 yards broke out in a cold sweat came to lying on my back in the rain,managed to get to my feet but passed out again,eventually made it back home....over an hour to cover 100 yards and back,just the effects of the flu I guess,never saw a soul though houses all around.had a nap feel better but still out of milk ...oh well suppose I will survive though I prefer my coffee white


Agnes, please be very careful! You are more important than milk is. Call one of the family members and ask them to pick it up on their way home from work, please.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> sassafras123 wrote:
> Sonja, you fit in so well, I forgot you are fairly new.
> Martina, sending your sister healing energy.
> Julie, will look into your class.
> ...


That sounds great Tami!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Agnes your attempted trip to the store and coming to in the rain has me worried. Flu or not I really hope you discuss this with your doctor. Promise.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The hockey game was great and the home team won. Will post a few pics later as phone is dead and I am on tablet. Guelph Storm 7- Kitchener Rangers 3.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well here I am again...stuck in the house again,ran out of milk so thought I would be able to manage a slow walk to the shops...family all working or away,so up to me,managed about 100 yards broke out in a cold sweat came to lying on my back in the rain,managed to get to my feet but passed out again,eventually made it back home....over an hour to cover 100 yards and back,just the effects of the flu I guess,never saw a soul though houses all around.had a nap feel better but still out of milk ...oh well suppose I will survive though I prefer my coffee white


Oh my! this makes me worried about you. I hope you will be able to regain your strength. Perhaps someone else can get you some milk.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope everyone had a wonderful New Year's Eve/Day. Hope everyone enjoyed themselves. I'm afraid I couldn't stay awake to welcome the New Year in. I haven't been on for a couple of days and am going to work my way back from page 82. Just finished watching Downton Abbey, always too short. Am looking forward to the next program.


Thought I could be on here for a while but I'm having the fidgets so must get off.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm going batty over my cell phone--It has suddenly died this morning and I can't get any help from AT&T because I've never entered my online account. Susan has done it all because she knew what she was doing and I didn't need to do it. Therefore, I have no idea of any of the ID info she has used and I refuse to interrupt her at the office for this matter.

Who knew it could be so big a deal to address a service failure using a landline or the computer?

Gr-r-r-r-r

Ohio Joy


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, holidays over - and vacation also - it's back to school and work for as... 
Couldn't get hardly any sleep last night, and I'll be going to bed now, but am not much hopeful.
I've been having serious problems with my lungs... and for longer than I would like... with my asthma and all the allergies - and MAT and TAT (thyroid antibodies).

If anyone has any suggestions beside regular use of corticosteroids (yea, I know doctors suggest it, but it turns like a never ending wheel for me, I pomp out and my heart and longs can't keep up with the extra weight) or homoeopathy (it doesn't work for me, I don't believe in it) or fennel seeds - please, any advises will be highly appreciated.
Oh, yea, and giving up knitting wouldn't do also.


----------

